# All Things Reo



## Andre

EDIT: *This post is out of date. A better and up to date version here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/*

So, as promised, let me give all those that might be interested a list you need to consider when buying a Reo Grand and Reomizer2. Do know that you run the real risk of never wanting and having to buy another vaping device. Web site: www.reosmods.com. Payment via PayPal. Shipping @ $48.00 - fast, insured, to be signed for shipping. Do not use the cheaper shipping options - experience has shown it is totally unreliable.

*The must haves:*
Reo Grand (in your choice of colour or colour combination):
Standard Reo Grand @ $146.00
LP (Low Profile) Reo Grand @ $156.00. The catch cup is 3 mm lower than on the standard Grand. This widens your choice of atomizers that you can put on the Reo considerably. Imo opinion well worth the extra $10.00.

Reomizer:
For the standard Reo @ $43.00
For the LP (low profile) Reo @ $ 43.00 (So, same price but modded differently to fit.)

AW or Efest IMR 18650 batteries. Button top or flat top. Not stocked by Reosmods.
Charger, not stocked by Reosmods. Most Reonauts use the Nitecore Intellicharger.

*The recommended:*
Reo Grand repair kit @ $25.00 (you probably will never need it, but it is expensive to have to ship your Reo to the USA for repairs). It includes a spare hot spring.
Rba o rings (1.omm and 1.5mm x 10mm) at $0.25 each. These fit between the rba and the 510 connection to make 150 % sure no leaking occurs and helps one to align the rba. Get at least 4 (2 of each size) for they are small and black and loose easily.
Post screws for the rba at $1.00 for two. Get 2 extra, they are small and get lost in a flash.
You get 2 x 6ml bottles with your basic order. Get some extras for swapping juices even more easily. At least 6 extra is my recommendation, even more if you like to try many juices. One is $0.65.
The Reo door uses 4 little magnets to hold it in position. These do come loose sometimes. Also small, so can get lost if one of them comes loose. Good idea to order 2 extra @ $0.50 each.

Note that all mods on the site now have the beryllium copper gold plated firing mechanism and spring. This means you can go very low in resistance on you coils. These contacts must not be filed as it will damage the gold plating.

The Reo Mini 2.1 costs the same as the Reo Grand. The Mini takes AW or Efest IMR 18490 or 18500 batteries.

Another option is Super Light (SL) Reos which are lighter than the standard Reos.

Questions are more than welcome, none shall be trivial enough.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Great post indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

Would recommend you save yourself the shipping charges and just get 2 - otherwise you will be shopping for the 2nd a few weeks later!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## umzungu

Would also recommend a few extra magnets - they can get lost if they come out and will be a pain without them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> Would also recommend a few extra magnets - they can get lost if they come out and will be a pain without them


Thanks Umzungu, forgot about the magnets. Edited the original post appropriately.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Ok Reonauts!

If you could change anything about your Reo, what would it be? I'm thinking particularly along the lines of design and functionality, but anything goes really.


----------



## umzungu

If it could make espresso that would be great!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

For me, almost nothing. It is near unbreakable, can be washed, requires minimum maintenance, is the perfect hand and pocket fit, does not leak, does not look like a *** toy, has an all day juice bottle and battery, etcetera. With the very forgiving and easiest to build RM2 you can build and position your coil for your sweet spot and many different coiling and wicking materials and ways are possible. The vape is always consistent and of dripper quality. It has been built to to be able to vape 100 % VG as well. Would have liked to be able to use more readily available 18650 batteries.

Many Reonuts enlarge the air hole on the RM2, but these are usually the guys that go low sub-ohms. With the kit I refer to in the original post, you should be able to go very, very low in resistance, have longer battery life and almost no maintenance. 

Some of the Reonauts have the catchcup milled down (Reosmods does this on request) some 3mm to be able to fit other atomizers, like the bottom fed Cyclone or atomizers they modify to bottom feed.


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Thanks guys!



> Would have liked to be able to use more readily available 18650 batteries.


 
So this would mean my new 30A Efests and 20A MNKEs would be useless? They're all flat top.


----------



## Andre

RawRam_cpt said:


> Thanks guys!
> So this would mean my new 30A Efests and 20A MNKEs would be useless? They're all flat top.


They do work, and some Reonauts do use them, but the Reo has been designed for a button top battery (AW IMR 18650). The flat tops tend to lead to sparking eventually, especially if you go sub-ohm. If you are handy you can easily make a new firing pin to accommodate flat tops. A few Reonauts have done just that. If you want I can search for that thread in the ECF Reo forum?


----------



## RawRam_cpt

> If you are handy you can easily make a new firing pin to accommodate flat tops. A few Reonauts have done just that. If you want I can search for that thread in the ECF Reo forum?


 
Thanks, but heavens no! I'm not that handy. They'll probably find my body after I bled to death from a kanthal finger prick wound.

Think I'll sleep on it for a few more weeks. Would wait for the firing pin upgrade you mentioned at any rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RawRam_cpt said:


> Thanks, but heavens no! I'm not that handy. They'll probably find my body after I bled to death from a kanthal finger prick wound.
> 
> Think I'll sleep on it for a few more weeks. Would wait for the firing pin upgrade you mentioned at any rate.


Lol, yes, I also fall into the "kanthal finger prick wound" category. Will let you now as soon as the new kit is implemented. Also waiting for that to order a Mini.


----------



## Melinda

wow I've pricked my thumb a couple of times, it hurts and it's usually swollen for a day or two....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

One NB Reo trick!! put some sticky tape around your batteries and stick the end together to create a little tab. Makes removing batteries much easier!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

My baby looks soo pretty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Good news RawRam_cpt. From the modmaster himself:


----------



## Andre

So you do not like box mods? Check this out - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/509246-reo-problem.html


----------



## Nooby

So what is the final price after it has landed? Just for the Reo grand and Reomizer 2 rba?


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> So what is the final price after it has landed? Just for the Reo grand and Reomizer 2 rba?


See the first post please, Nooby.


----------



## Nooby

Matthee said:


> See the first post please, Nooby.



Inclusive of customs?


----------



## Andre

None of mine has ever been charged for taxes, came straight through. But, always a risk one runs and the amount they charge is a mystery to me as it differs from package to package of the same stuff.


----------



## Andre

A very typical Reo story posted on ECF this morning:
*Not sure what to say........*
_So I have been looking at REOS every since I found ECF in October. I always though they looked awesome, but being a noob to vaping the rebuilding seemed a bit daunting, and I was scared as hell of a Mech Mod!!!! Well after getting a few other PV's I thought I was set and it couldn't get any better. I quit smoking my pipe the day my first PV showed up and I haven't looked back since.

I lurked here for quite sometime, just reading and looking at all the cool pictures. Then I left thinking this was something that I would never have because of it being a Mech and needing a rebuildable atomizer. Something I thought I would never mess with.

Finally got over the rebuilding issue's and took a chance on a Nemesis, so late November I got a Phoenix RDA and Nemesis. Opened up a whole new world to me!!! I had never dripped before and I immediately fell in love!! Better taste than anything I had previously tried. So I am currently running a Nemesis and M-16 Clone with Phoenix's on them. 

So once I got the rebuilding and Mech fears behind me, I decided to come back here and have a look about mid December. Then JayTater started posting pictures of his over on another part of this forum that we both visit and it really got me to thinking. So I started asking him some questions and concerns I had. Started to seem like a no brainer, basically its a dripping device with a tank and I have started to love dripping. So all I had to do was wait for the stars to align and get the budget in check. 

That all happened on Friday, I decided I had waited long enough. I put in the order for a Black/Blue, RM2, Button Cap. I wanted to get some spare parts like springs, repair kits and what not but it wasn't in the budget. I am hoping I didn't mess up by not getting that stuff right off the bat, but I am planing another order mid to late February if all goes well and I like it. 

I was in the shop working after work, and the mailman pulls into the driveway honking away. I go out and retrieve the package!!!! Anxiety immediately sets in as I know whats inside, but I got to finish this project before I can start playing with it. So I finish up, go in and make some dinner, get a shower. Then I start putting it all together, and what a breeze it was. I did screw up the first coil, it came out a lot higher than I wanted. I think it was do the length of the legs. I knew they had to be long to get the coil over the air-hole and I failed to take that into consideration. So I built another, got it all functional. Since Serendipity is one of JaTaters favorite juices I filled up with that since he helped answering my questions. Seemed only fitting, since I had it on hand too. _

_Well here she is in all her beauty!!!! _






_I really suck at squonking, I have to take the drip tip off to make sure I am doing it right. I am sure with some time it will become second nature. 

All I can say is:*THIS THING IS A BEAST!!!!!!!* Thank you redeyedancer for making one awesome product and all the fine people here on this area of the forum. There is more information here than anyone could ever imagine!!!!

Tommy_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Matthee. 

Do you know when Reosmods will be ready with their 'upgraded' version?


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for sharing @Matthee.
> 
> Do you know when Reosmods will be ready with their 'upgraded' version?


Hopefully by the end of the month - I'm also waiting for that. Now also have a modded Igo-S atomizer (stainless steel) on the site for $30.00, but I still prefer the Reomizer2 for ease of build and ceramic floor. Have yet to come upon anything that builds more easily, including the Kayfun, RSST, Igo-L, etcetera. Here is a video tutorial on building the new modded Igo-S:


----------



## Silver

I think a first time Reo buyer should start with the Reomizer. That's I suppose what will work best. And given your comments about ease of build etc, I can't see a problem with that as a start...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

What would you guys suggest as a first Reo? The Grand or the Mini?


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'd love to try one of these but aesthetically, to me, it's one ugly mother. These guys have such a loyal following. I wish they'd do something more with how they're atty looks on top of it. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Agree, that's been the only thing holding me back. But if it vapes as well as everyone preaches, its worth it for me!


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> What would you guys suggest as a first Reo? The Grand or the Mini?


The Grand without the slightest doubt. It looks much bigger in pictures than it actually is. Many Reonauts comment on how small it is when first in hand, I think Gizmo said the same. Also, the Grand takes 6 ml juice as opposed to 3 ml on a Mini. The Mini takes a 18490 battery. The Grand uses a 18650 - so, longer battery life.


----------



## Oupa

The Grand it is then  Thanks Matthee!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'd love to try one of these but aesthetically, to me, it's one ugly mother. These guys have such a loyal following. I wish they'd do something more with how they're atty looks on top of it.


You should try it, RevnLucky. It retains its value, so if you do not like it you could sell it - if you watch the classies on ECF you will see they are grabbed very quickly. The last one I read about was sold like in 5 minutes.
As to atomizers, there are many possibilities now:

A brass Reomizer with a brass button cover on your colour choice of Reo.
The Chalice, it you can get hold of one, works perfectly on a Reo.
Reosmods now also sells Reos of which the catch cups are milled down by about 3 mm. These take atomizers like the Vicious Ant bf cyclone with the AFC. An unmilled Reo will take a bf Cyclone, but not the AFC.
A milled Reo will take many atomizers (e.g. the Igo - W) if modded for bottom feed. Also an unmilled Reomizer2 - also sold on the Reosmods site.
Reosmods now sells a modded stainless steel Igo-S for the Reo.


----------



## Silver

It is remarkably small. When I saw Gizmo's Reo at the Vape Meet, I couldnt believe it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Maybe one day at a vape meet. I wouldn't buy one 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Silver

I don't have one and I tried Gizmo's one at the Vape Meet.
Granted it was a flavour I didnt really like, but it did vape very well - especially after TylerD's coil he built on it. 

For me the attraction is the 6ml tank. Seems like a great quality vape with low fuss. I think it will work well for me.


----------



## Oupa

Exactly why I am filling my shopping cart as we speak - quality vape with low fuss! If I don't enjoy it, I am sure someone will gladly take it off my hands.

How long did you guys wait from placing order until having it in hand?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oupa said:


> Exactly why I am filling my shopping cart as we speak - quality vape with low fuss! If I don't enjoy it, I am sure someone will gladly take it off my hands.
> 
> How long did you guys wait from placing order until having it in hand?



Just on a week :0 shipped super fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Great! At that shipping cost it is sort of expected I guess

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> I don't have one and I tried Gizmo's one at the Vape Meet.
> Granted it was a flavour I didnt really like, but it did vape very well - especially after TylerD's coil he built on it.
> 
> For me the attraction is the 6ml tank. Seems like a great quality vape with low fuss. I think it will work well for me.


Oh, @TylerD built a coil on the Reo. And he has built many a coil on quite a few devices. Maybe he can comment how easy or difficult it was to to a build on the Reo for a first time?


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Great! At that shipping cost it is sort of expected I guess


Congrats, Oupa. Can't wait to see some pictures.!


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Oh, @TylerD built a coil on the Reo. And he has built many a coil on quite a few devices. Maybe he can comment how easy or difficult it was to to a build on the Reo for a first time?


I must admit, fitting the coil to the Reo, I could probably have done it with one hand. Very nice and enough space. Love the poles that is farther away from each other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa

So now... where do I order 18650 protected IMR batteries from? Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Oupa said:


> So now... where do I order 18650 protected IMR batteries from? Suggestions?


Cvs had some thinj it was flat tops tho 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> So now... where do I order 18650 protected IMR batteries from? Suggestions?


Suppose you mean "unprotected"?
Yes, PM CVS to hear when do they expect a next shipment of AW IMR 18650 batteries. Allen Scherl (nitemods@gmail.com) will ship you a limited quantity, but it takes up to 30 business days. By then your Reo will have been in your hands for some time. Otherwise I shall help you out with two batteries to see you through. Presume you have a charger?


----------



## Oupa

Sorry,unprotected yes!  Hopefully CVS will have a few for me soon.

Gaaf van jou om aan te bied, thanks Matthee!

I have a Trustfire charger that should work?


----------



## Andre

Yes, Trustfire should do. Their is nothing worse than having a Reo, but not a battery. So, if you see that crisis coming, let me know and I will speed services you a set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Oupa said:


> Sorry,unprotected yes!  Hopefully CVS will have a few for me soon.
> 
> Gaaf van jou om aan te bied, thanks Matthee!
> 
> I have a Trustfire charger that should work?




im charging my 18650 and 18490s imrs with a trust fire charger.. should be ok as long as its the 4.2v charger and not 4.35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

guess which one i am getting if i told you dont answer lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## umzungu

Cape vaping supplies said:


> guess which one i am getting if i told you dont answer lol


 you seem like a polished silver kind of a guy...... Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

pzzzzzzzzt. no lol
thanks dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa

Copper vein!


----------



## RIEFY

daasie move oupa 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa

ek wiet mos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely indeed!
Congrats and let us know how it goes


----------



## RIEFY

holy moly ordered this morning and just got shipping notification now. that is super fast and super service 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @Matthee, 

Just a few questions if I may:

1. Am I correct in saying that the *Low Profile* REO and REOMISER they refer to on the Reosmods site is NOT the same as the new sub-ohm improvement/kit you refer to in your original post that is due some time in Jan?

2. The *low-profile* version of the Grand and the Reomiser adds about $40-50 to the price. As I understand, it lets you use *more atomisers* on it than with the normal profile version. Suppose I will be using the standard Reomiser, do you think there is any *DOWNSIDE *to getting the low-profile version as a hedge in case I want to use it on other atomisers in future? 

3. Perhaps this is for @Oupa. Which one did you get @Oupa? I assume not the low-profile one? And did you wait for the one with the sub-ohm improvement built in? I.e. is this "improved one" now available?

Apologies if these questions are a bit tedious, but I'd rather understand this better so I can make better decisions. And we are lucky to know @Matthee, whose knowledge and experience on the REO is superb.


----------



## Zodiac

I sense another Reonaut in the making

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

I am not sure if the new version is available yet. I am not really planning to chase sub ohms or to use any other batteries than AW IMR button tops, so this was not an issue for me. I can always get the upgrade kit at a later stage if I change my mind. Also did not get the low profile one as I will only be using the RM2 on it. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks @Oupa. Much appreciated. 

@Zodiac, yes, definitely considering it  For me its the convenience factor of having so much juice on board that probably appeals the most. Plus a quality vape.


----------



## Zodiac

It seems everyone that has purchased a Reo has been very happy @Silver1, so i doubt that you can go wrong.


----------



## Silver

Indeed @Zodiac, thanks

Hey @Gizmo, whatever happened to your REO? Did you get it fixed in the end?
Or has it been surpassed by the Kraken and King?


----------



## fred1sa

So tempted to buy but they out of stock of o-rings. Gonna hang tight til it's back in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Yeah seeing all of you guys getting the Reo really makes it so tempting to get it..its just so expensive. I'm still trying justify whether or not I should or shouldn't...


----------



## RIEFY

who is out of stock on orings?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Hi @Matthee,
> 
> Just a few questions if I may:
> 
> 1. Am I correct in saying that the *Low Profile* REO and REOMISER they refer to on the Reosmods site is NOT the same as the new sub-ohm improvement/kit you refer to in your original post that is due some time in Jan?
> 
> 2. The *low-profile* version of the Grand and the Reomiser adds about $40-50 to the price. As I understand, it lets you use *more atomisers* on it than with the normal profile version. Suppose I will be using the standard Reomiser, do you think there is any *DOWNSIDE *to getting the low-profile version as a hedge in case I want to use it on other atomisers in future?
> 
> 3. Perhaps this is for @Oupa. Which one did you get @Oupa? I assume not the low-profile one? And did you wait for the one with the sub-ohm improvement built in? I.e. is this "improved one" now available?
> 
> Apologies if these questions are a bit tedious, but I'd rather understand this better so I can make better decisions. And we are lucky to know @Matthee, whose knowledge and experience on the REO is superb.


No problems, @Silver1.
1. Yes, not the same as the kits. Due 3 to 7 weeks from now - will let all know when available. 
2. Only downside is the price. At this stage not enough good bottom fed atomizers around to justify that costs for me. The RM2 works a charm. IGO-S now on the site also fine on the standard version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

You're converting the entire forum @Matthee, look what you've done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> So tempted to buy but they out of stock of o-rings. Gonna hang tight til it's back in stock.


Just click on the notify button below the out of stock item and you will shortly get a email to say it is back in stock. Or PM Rob (@redeyedancer) on ECF. If you want a colour combo not on the site, also just PM Rob and he will sort you out and send a PayPal invoice. He is very accessible, but you will get the fastest response if you PM him on ECF.


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> You're converting the entire forum @Matthee, look what you've done


Lol, I could only hope....The mod will speak for itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

@CVS is already trying to convince me. He's says he's been in Reoville, and he wants to stay there


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> @CVS is already trying to convince me. He's says he's been in Reoville, and he wants to stay there


Reoville is an awesome subforum on ECF, and the support you get there is just out of this world - from the same fiber as this forum, but with lots more experience. But take my word that a Reo Grand is the best, do not take @CVS's word, he is fickle - just last week the Kayfun/Russian was his nirvana. Anyhow, if you can, wait for the Reos with the new sub-ohm equipment, it will have some advantages as I have set out in this thread. But, I also know when one has the Reo itch, one has to scratch it, just ask me. Fortunately, the kit will be available to upgrade all current Reos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

With so much interest in the Reo the last month or 3, I decided to get myself one as well 

Herewith a picture of my brand new, two tone, black & cream O-REO:







**Disclaimer**
This post was made for entertainment purposes only. I have been chewing my O-REO at 12.5 Watts, and noticed excellent flavour, but vapour production was up to crumbs. Stomach hit was awesome thought. That's all. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## RIEFY

lol. @mathee from what I have read in reoville the reo is the end of the road. so lets see how it goes. im a fickle little bugger lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol. @mathee from what I have read in reoville the reo is the end of the road. so lets see how it goes. im a fickle little bugger lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Just joking, as you know, @CVS. This is the nature of the beast in respect of vaping - always looking for the next best thing. For me the Reo Grand has been the best since August 2013, but who knows what someone will bring out next!


----------



## Silver

You guys are amazing. Thanks @Matthee for the great response to my questions.
I am sold. It's just a matter of timing.
Will wait for the sub-ohm to become standard and spend the rest of the time deciding on colour schemes


----------



## Oupa

Choosing your colour is the most difficult part

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Vapey McJuicy said:


> With so much interest in the Reo the last month or 3, I decided to get myself one as well
> 
> Herewith a picture of my brand new, two tone, black & cream O-REO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Disclaimer**
> This post was made for entertainment purposes only. I have been chewing my O-REO at 12.5 Watts, and noticed excellent flavour, but vapour production was up to crumbs. Stomach hit was awesome thought. That's all. Thank you.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

zeegee and fred is on board to reoville. another 2 so i think there will be 10 reonaughts in sa now?





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

just to confirm the reo "subohm" kits will be able to use flat top batteries aswell? 
im thinking of getting one but cant this month so looking towards the end of feb? will the subohm kits be available by then ?


----------



## RIEFY

yes I pm'ed rob yesterday and he said in 3 weeks time. we can do a group buy one time with the upgrade kits when you ready to order bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

sweet ill be ready 23rd feb lol payday bt got previous commitments this month


----------



## Nooby

Price on group buy


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

same price i think just split the shipping costs


----------



## RIEFY

only means we share shipping cost which is $48

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## umzungu

I'm in - will we be able to add other goodies? Need some button and o rings too.


----------



## RIEFY

yeah the more we are the less the shipping charge.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

sorry bro just relooked at the pm from rob and the upgrade will only be ready in six weeks. dont know where I came with 3

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

ah ok no worries ill wait then not really in a hurry right now


----------



## RIEFY

I must say I dont have my reo yet but I am loving the service. the modmaker him self will give you advice if needed. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Wow, this is awesome. Yes, will be 10 Reonauts or Reonuts (someone without a Reo is called a Reonaught) then. Here are the current Reo households in SA: *JO GSA, Matthee, notdanielbutdaniel, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa,. *JO GSA (from Lichtenburg I think) has had his for almost 4 years now and still going strong when we last communicated, Notdanielbutdaniel got his more or less the same time as I got mine (August 2013) and I think Umzungu also around that time. The other guys' Reo history you know. Next will be CVS, then Zeegee and Fred1sa. When Twisty gets his we shall be 11. There are currently 26 countries outside of the USA, which have Reo households. At 11 we shall be on par with the UK, with only France (17), Canada (53), Germany (93) and Italy (154) beating us. Impressive!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, I wonder why so many in Italy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Italian maafia tired of Cuban cigars they vaping now on " brazilian" (reo) mod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Oupa

Yes! Reo FTW!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Wow, I wonder why so many in Italy?


They know a Ferrari when they see one. No, I do not know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

still no sifn of my reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Hang in there, CVS. This waiting is the worst part! You could phone the mail hub with your international tracking number and they can then give you the local tracking number if the mod has landed. Then you will have a better idea of where it might be. You probably know this anyhow.


----------



## RIEFY

its not in sa yet unfortunately lol. I am refreshing every 2 seconds

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its not in sa yet unfortunately lol. I am refreshing every 2 seconds
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


It is for this very reason that i deliberately forget about everything i've ordered, so its a surprise when it arrives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> It is for this very reason that i deliberately forget about everything i've ordered, so its a surprise when it arrives


Ditto, but it is so difficult with one's first Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I think it's such a great device that it should be a surprise...


----------



## Zodiac

I remember posting a while back about the mini Reo, my main question was whether there is any performance difference between the mini and the grand. Is there ? I know about the 18490 battery and the 3ml tank.


----------



## Derick

I've never vaped or even seen a mini reo, but I can't think that there would be any performance difference - same voltage delivered to the same atomizer should provide the same results. Small batteries might mean less vaping time between recharges, but other than that, I don't think there should be a difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

no there isnt just order yhe damn thing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> I remember posting a while back about the mini Reo, my main question was whether there is any performance difference between the mini and the grand. Is there ? I know about the 18490 battery and the 3ml tank.


I did answer your question then, @Zodiac. There is not a difference from what I have read, but have no first hand experience with the Mini 2.1. Will be my next purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks for the response guys, appreciate it. Just checked the dollar rate, and it was R11.09 for the dollar !!!!!


----------



## RIEFY

so did u order it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo

I would wait it should hopefully get better the Rand dollar that is


----------



## Oupa

I think we might be in for the long haul... Pushing R12  hope I'm wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ja some ppl are predicting R13 before it comes down hope they wrong


----------



## Silver

I think noone knows where it can go in the short term, but most in the know feel the Rand will get stronger over the course of the year. 

My personal view is that it may get weaker still. And elections could make it a bit volatile. But then should strengthen. For a bit of fun, i'll stick to my call of R9.50 to the US Dollar by the end of 2014. I posted this a while back on the chat box. Lets hope im right


----------



## RIEFY

11 days and still no sign of my reo

Should i be worried???


----------



## umzungu

Where does tracking have it?


----------



## RIEFY

still in transit


----------



## Andre

And Cape Mail does not have a local tracking number yet?


----------



## RIEFY

no I will post tracking

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

I would give it another 3 days maybe....


----------



## RIEFY

cool I will hang on. just a really crappy wait

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> here is my current tracking status. checked with the hub no tracking number available
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


gonna fetch me a reo at capemail

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre

So it has arrived? Yipeeeee, glad for your part, the waiting was killing us. Just remember if you go to Cape Mail they will insist on an invoice and you will pay tax.


----------



## RIEFY

so just so u know the second order is here but my initial order is still at large

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

im so tempted to place the order now but im waiting on the subohm kit mainly for use with flat top battery support 
as i have 4 new flat top 18650s efest batts but no button tops


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> So it has arrived? Yipeeeee, glad for your part, the waiting was killing us. Just remember if you go to Cape Mail they will insist on an invoice and you will pay tax.


Its arrived in Jozi. Still waiting for it to meander its way down to Cape Town.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

fred1sa said:


> Its arrived in Jozi. Still waiting for it to meander its way down to Cape Town.



Ill go fetch it for you since its in Jhb - I cant guarantee that I will send it your way though  

Good luck man the anticipation must be killing you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa

Where are the other two new reonauts?
Gonna build tonight, yay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Andre

Congrats @fred1sa, that looks an awesome colour combo. Welcome to Reoville. Can not wait to hear your first impressions on the vape. Please register your Reo houselhold at the end of this thread on ECF: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html.
See you have the button cover on. If it is a little loose, just use some dental floss or a little piece from a clear plastic bag on top and side of the hole in the button. Some people do not like the button, saying it locks the device too easily.


----------



## fred1sa

Just registered it. But fits nice and snug, will see how it goes. 
Just worried about the other two fellas. Must be building coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> Just registered it. But fits nice and snug, will see how it goes.
> Just worried about the other two fellas. Must be building coils.


Oh yes, just remembered the Modmaster nowadays puts a piece of silicone tubing in there. To make it tight and to prevent it from going too low down on the firing button, which presents all sorts of problems.


----------



## RIEFY

hello fellow reonauts

I 1st built a coil was too xcited lol









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hello fellow reonauts
> 
> I 1st built a coil was too xcited lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome, very neat coil for an excited guy! Must be around 1.3 ohms. How is the vape at this stage? Please remember to register you Reo household. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. The Reonauts on ECF will tell you to have the wick tails shorter in the case of cotton.


----------



## RIEFY

im on a nicotine high lol. coil read .85ohms on the skyblue ohm reader which I pulled out for the 1st time today. reads 1.2ohms on my multimeter which I think is about right.

I think the ohm reader is faulty tried a couple of attys and they all read under 1ohm.

and for the reomizer this thing is just awesome great flavor nice throat hit and good vapor production

overall im happy just need to teach my self when to sqonk

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

so number 2 is ordered or are you waiting ?


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im on a nicotine high lol. coil read .85ohms on the skyblue ohm reader which I pulled out for the 1st time today. reads 1.2ohms on my multimeter which I think is about right.
> 
> I think the ohm reader is faulty tried a couple of attys and they all read under 1ohm.
> 
> and for the reomizer this thing is just awesome great flavor nice throat hit and good vapor production
> 
> overall im happy just need to teach my self when to sqonk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah, squonking takes a bit of time to get your rhythm. What helps is to take off the drip tip, tilt the Reo in the opposite direction of the air hole, look inside and then squonk and you will see how it works and as you stop how the juice gets sucked back into the bottle. 
Do you run the ohm meter with a battery? 
Glad you like the Reo on first impressions.


----------



## RIEFY

this is number 2 number 1 is missing. however rob said if it does not show up by tomorrow he will just send me a new package

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Yeah, squonking takes a bit of time to get your rhythm. What helps is to take off the drip tip, tilt the Reo in the opposite direction of the air hole, look inside and then squonk and you will see how it works and as you stop how the juice gets sucked back into the bottle.
> Do you run the ohm meter with a battery?
> Glad you like the Reo on first impressions.


yes mathee running with the supplied battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yes mathee running with the supplied battery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


If the battery is not too flat, there must be something wrong with the meter.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this is number 2 number 1 is missing. however rob said if it does not show up by tomorrow he will just send me a new package
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


How is that for service!!!


----------



## RIEFY

battery reads 3.84 volts

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Hi there



sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Hi there
> View attachment 871
> 
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Bro that colour combination is just out of this world! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Bro that colour combination is just out of this world! Enjoy.


Thnx Matthee to be honest the wife chose the colour. I'm glad I let her 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa

Built it 1.1 ohm with cotton wick vaping gummyblood. Vape is awesome, just needs airhole opened slightly. Its almost in the middle of mouth and lung hit territory.
To early to order a second? Lol


----------



## Tom

I have news for the Reonauts, brand new from the modder of the Origen dripper, . There will be soon a new version with an option for bottom feeder. From what i gathered reading different forums, is that the list will be open in Feb.
As I am also looking to get an Origen, the standard one, I will let everyone know when the release date is

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

That sounds amazing tom


----------



## RIEFY

I dont know y but lately I dont look at anything other then a reo lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> View attachment 875
> 
> Built it 1.1 ohm with cotton wick vaping gummyblood. Vape is awesome, just needs airhole opened slightly. Its almost in the middle of mouth and lung hit territory.
> To early to order a second? Lol


Glad you like the vape. Never to early. If you knew then what I know now, I would have ordered at least 2 from the start - would have saved some money and less horrible waiting. I know of just one guy who ordered 2 from the start. CVS probably the second fastest - ordering his second whilst the 1st one had barely shipped. You can open the air hole by hand with a drill bit, just go slow. Easy to open, almost impossible to close.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> I have news for the Reonauts, brand new from the modder of the Origen dripper, . There will be soon a new version with an option for bottom feeder. From what i gathered reading different forums, is that the list will be open in Feb.
> As I am also looking to get an Origen, the standard one, I will let everyone know when the release date is


That will make many Reonauts very excited, they look at atomizers to fill the void left by not in the market for other mods anymore. You won't believe how many attys they have DIY modified for bottom feed.


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> That will make many Reonauts very excited, they look at atomizers to fill the void left by not in the market for other mods anymore. You won't believe how many attys they have DIY modified for bottom feed.


register already on vaporwall.com, this is one of the places where the list will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Congrats to all our new Reonauts! Some great looking colour combos guys!

I have been using little stealth ego batteries with PT2 minis mostly in the hospital for the past few days (90/10 juice blends for minimum vapour and max TH). Slipping away outside every now and then to get a proper vape from my you know what . It just did not feel right whipping out my Reo in hospital!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Awesome, very neat coil for an excited guy! Must be around 1.3 ohms. How is the vape at this stage? Please remember to register you Reo household. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. The Reonauts on ECF will tell you to have the wick tails shorter in the case of cotton.


I have made it shorter 
thanks mathee





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I have made it shorter
> thanks mathee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Perfection!


----------



## Andre

Well, time for some marketing again. Have an enlarged team to help now! Reaction of a new Reonaut on ECF today:
_I got my new baby today. All descriptions are very true. I have been using a Russian 91% on a Provari for a while so I figured the hit on this would be similar. All I can say is wow! Now I know why you all talk about lowering you nic levels! I am at 18 and I think with this 12 will be more like it. I am waiting for the brass RM2 to become available again for the looks but consider me impressed. A well made, beautiful little device. I will definitely be showing this baby off and converting folks to the REO. Took a few quick pictures because I know It did not happen unless I did that!_
*And:*
_So, here I am 4 weeks or so into my first REO Grand / RM2...
I wasn't really planning on it taking over my entire vaping experience buuuuttt....
_

_I haven't refilled my Kayfun Lite in 4 weeks, and it's just now getting low. (refilled daily pre-REO)_
_I haven't had to recharge my DNA20 mods in 3 weeks (recharged daily pre-REO)_
_My Fogger has sat empty for 4 weeks._
_The last week or so I have mostly just been carrying my REO (always had minimum of 2 mods pre-REO)._
_The convenience of the squonk, and the easy access to the coil, kind of just makes everything else a pain in the ass to deal with.

Which leads me to my next problem, I now have 3 bottom feeding attys, and only one REO...._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Does this look about right?
or am i missing anything ? i cant wait any longer

i blame CVS first time i held a Reo in my hand last night now im in love


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Does this look about right?
> or am i missing anything ? i cant wait any longer
> 
> i blame CVS first time i held a Reo in my hand last night now im in love
> View attachment 880


Awesome Twisty. Way to go CVS. I would have added a little magnet or two and definitely some extra 6 ml juice bottles.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

thanks ah forgot to add the magnets and bottles will do so now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

take a guess what ive just ordered 

now the wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## fred1sa

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> take a guess what ive just ordered
> 
> now the wait


It only took a week for our delivery, took the express option tho.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

also chose express option 
did you have to pay any tax when it landed other than the normal 14% tax?


----------



## fred1sa

Only the 14%


----------



## Andre

Here is a review of the Reo Mini 2.1 with Reomizer from a to z by a Reo owner. He physically takes the Reo apart to show how it works. A word of caution - if you do take the plastic delrin cover in the inside off be careful with the screw, if you over tighten when putting back the thread can damage easily. The Mini is identical to the Grand other than size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

another convert. order placed can you guess who?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

No idea.....please tell!


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks for that awesome video about the mini @Matthee, that answered all the questions i had about it


----------



## RIEFY

the Zodiac!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Who, what, when, where, how ?  I'm supposed to forget about it, remember ? So its a surprise when it gets here


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

So we will be 12 beating the UK 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

lol yip we going to bypass them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Yipeeeee! Congrats @Zodiac. All the best with the waiting. Now we are aiming at France - at 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

hmmm who else can I recruit lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> Yipeeeee! Congrats @Zodiac. All the best with the waiting. Now we are aiming at France - at 17.


Thanks @Matthee, and also thanks for all the info and videos with regards to the Reo and the Reo Mini. Thanks @CVS for pushing me over the edge, and for letting me try his brand new Reo, which is what inevitably led me to placing an order. I have opted for the Reo Mini 2.1, as i like my mods stealthy, and am glad i made that choice since performance wise, its the same as the grand  With regards to the wait @Matthee, who ordered a Reo, when, where, how ?


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Thanks @Matthee, and also thanks for all the info and videos with regards to the Reo and the Reo Mini. Thanks @CVS for pushing me over the edge, and for letting me try his brand new Reo, which is what inevitably led me to placing an order. I have opted for the Reo Mini 2.1, as i like my mods stealthy, and am glad i made that choice since performance wise, its the same as the grand  With regards to the wait @Matthee, who ordered a Reo, when, where, how ?


Lol, I forgot about it already! Man, can not wait to see a Mini 2.1 in real life. Hope someone gets it before the vape meet and that someone attends the vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

That someone will surely be at the vape meet with a silver vein mini 2.1 with Reomiser 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The modmaster has just let us know that the new sub-ohm parts will be delivered on 14 March 2014 and that he will then need a couple of days to make up all the kits. There will be a huge demand, so I suggest we get our group buy in order to be able to just pull the trigger when they come up on the site. I shall start a separate thread for the group buy.


----------



## Silver

Does this include the modification for a newly ordered unit or is this just the separate kit to order if you have an older unit?


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Does this include the modification for a newly ordered unit or is this just the separate kit to order if you have an older unit?


That question has been asked on ECF, as soon as Rob gives an answer will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I will probably just get a upgrade kit to keep as a back up. I dont foresee my self doing low subohms. as this thing stands I think it will last and last and last

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Zodiac said:


> Thanks @Matthee, and also thanks for all the info and videos with regards to the Reo and the Reo Mini. Thanks @CVS for pushing me over the edge, and for letting me try his brand new Reo, which is what inevitably led me to placing an order. I have opted for the Reo Mini 2.1, as i like my mods stealthy, and am glad i made that choice since performance wise, its the same as the grand  With regards to the wait @Matthee, who ordered a Reo, when, where, how ?


We ordered last week Tuesday and picked it up this week Wednesday. Nice speedy delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

So how do all the new Reonauts find the build on the Reomizer2 compared to all the other atomizers you have built?


----------



## Derick

Well it's my first time with a 'dripper' and my first time with microcoils, and all I can say is, it sucks to be over 40 - I need a magnifying glass


----------



## Zegee

pretty much the same for me just wanna fiddle with leads off coil to avoid micro opening when I place coil

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> pretty much the same for me *just wanna fiddle with leads off coil to avoid micro opening when I place coil*


Please explain that to me @Zegee - I do not catch your drift.


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Well it's my first time with a 'dripper' and my first time with microcoils, and all I can say is, it sucks to be over 40 - I need a magnifying glass


Tried the normal magnifying glass, no go. But this works wonderful:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Tried the normal magnifying glass, no go. But this works wonderful:


 Yeah I have been eyeing these out or maybe even one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Please explain that to me @Zegee - I do not catch your drift.


so basically when u build a micro and torch it in theory it's meant to stuck together however when u insert leads through posts they are generally wider than the coil which then causes expansion ie they separate. my thinking is if you torch the coil and the leads in similar position to the post when you install there should be no expansion the coil stays tight.
unless I am building my coils incorrectly 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## fred1sa

Zegee said:


> pretty much the same for me just wanna fiddle with leads off coil to avoid micro opening when I place coil
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


Yeah, same for me. Micro's seem to be opening. Went from 1.1 ohm to like 3. Tightened again and now at 1.3..
Will have to rebuild later.


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> so basically when u build a micro and torch it in theory it's meant to stuck together however when u insert leads through posts they are generally wider than the coil which then causes expansion ie they separate. my thinking is if you torch the coil and the leads in similar position to the post when you install there should be no expansion the coil stays tight.
> unless I am building my coils incorrectly





fred1sa said:


> Yeah, same for me. Micro's seem to be opening. Went from 1.1 ohm to like 3. Tightened again and now at 1.3..Will have to rebuild later.


Oh, that is easy to correct: After installation, before wicking, pulse your coil. Then as quickly as possible after pulsing (whilst it is still hot, but not firing) take a sturdy pair of tweezers or sharp nosed pliers and tighten up your coil. Hold the tweezers/pliers in tightening position for around a 20 count. Repeat if necessary. Attached video shows how it is done. This is how I do it as well. Another option is to bend the tails to the required position whilst the coil is still on the mandrel - before installation.
Always make sure your post screws are properly tightened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

I dont torch at all I wrap the coil as tight as possible. then fit and pulse and tweez. works well





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Will rebuild and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I dont torch at all I wrap the coil as tight as possible. then fit and pulse and tweez. works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip, I do not torch beforehand either, except if I use 27g Kanthal.


----------



## RIEFY

mathee where did you get 27g wana sell some?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mathee where did you get 27g wana sell some?


Imported from Zivipf.de, but unfortunately just a short length. Will let you know when I buy again.


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mathee where did you get 27g wana sell some?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Skyblue got some 26g if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

holy moly didnt know that will order some now thanks tyler

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

On the sub-ohm kits. Shipping of parts to Reosmods should take place on 14 March 2014. Once received it will take a couple of days for the kits to be assembled and another day or two for the stock on hand to be re-kitted. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Zodiac

Would going to the dark side of sub-ohming be the only advantage to the new kits ? I have found that i prefer 1 - 1.3 ohms.


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Would going to the dark side of sub-ohming be the only advantage to the new kits ? I have found that i prefer 1 - 1.3 ohms.


Well, more the pitch black side of sub-ohming - you would be able to go down to 0.2 I think. As is, 0.6/7 is fine - I do not go below 0.7. The new kit will have the following further advantages:

A little longer battery life
Flat top batteries will be able to be used
Almost no maintenance - currently it is advised to do the wash, firing pin filing and applying noalox every couple of months. Maintenance video below:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

so the missing reo finally decides to show up in south africa. I contacted rob and he said: you can leave it it will be automatically sent back to me or you could take it at a reduced price. @Zodiac didnt waist anytine when he heard the news he will be the owner of a copper vein reo with the brass rm2 and brass button

we gonna have twins lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so the missing reo finally decides to show up in south africa. I contacted rob and he said: you can leave it it will be automatically sent back to me or you could take it at a reduced price. @Zodiac didnt waist anytine when he heard the news he will be the owner of a copper vein reo with the brass rm2 and brass button.we gonna have twins lol


@Zodiac, your are so lucky!! And that is an awesome colour combination. When will you have it in hand? Pictures, please.


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> @Zodiac, your are so lucky!! And that is an awesome colour combination. When will you have it in hand? Pictures, please.


Thanks so much @Matthee  Its in Johannesburg at the moment, so should be here by tomorrow or Wednesday, but now i also heard that Speed Services is on strike  This was a surprise Reo, it was totally unexpected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Thanks so much @Matthee  Its in Johannesburg at the moment, so should be here by tomorrow or Wednesday, but now i also heard that Speed Services is on strike  This was a surprise Reo, it was totally unexpected


Well, then strike depending a shortened wait for your first Reo. And the Mini 2.1 will be your second Reo then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> Well, then strike depending a shortened wait for your first Reo. And the Mini 2.1 will be your second Reo then!


Thats correct @Matthee, 2 Reo's in one week ? My system cannot handle it, overloading

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Zodiac - if your REO is in jhb, do you want me to go try pick it up for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Hey @Zodiac - if your REO is in jhb, do you want me to go try pick it up for you


Then it might never get to Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Lol @Mathhee, i think that's what @Silver1 had in mind, but its too late though, its in Cape Town now, will collect tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Apparently its out for delivery and will be delivered to my house today

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

No way @Zodiac, i would never have deprived you of your REO. 

I just would have taken it for a test drive first 

You know, run it in a bit for you...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

zodiac where is the pic of your reo???????????

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

his running around like a headless chicken and asked me to post a pic






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Copper vein looks sweet. Cant wait for mine to arrive 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

did you take coolpper vein?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

I took black. Wrinkle \ coper vein door

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

is it here yet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Figured the door I could always respray if I want. Another colour or maybe. Have it. Plastic dipped

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Congrats @Zodiac. Welcome to Reoville. The copper vein with matching button is beautiful. When you get the brass rm2 it will look even more spiffy. Remember to register your Reo household on ECF on: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html. If you are not a member of ECF I can register on your behalf - just let me know. Awesome, the SA Reo outpost is growing.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

No still in transit since 1 Feb 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Figured the door I could always respray if I want. Another colour or maybe. Have it. Plastic dipped
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You can order any colour door separately. About $20 I think. Just pm redeyedancer on ECF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Nice thing about plastic dip is you can always peal it off and you back to original paint work . if I was still younger and a cool cat I'd have a colour to match. Every outfit. And occasion lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> Congrats @Zodiac. Welcome to Reoville. The copper vein with matching button is beautiful. When you get the brass rm2 it will look even more spiffy. Remember to register your Reo household on ECF on: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html. If you are not a member of ECF I can register on your behalf - just let me know. Awesome, the SA Reo outpost is growing.


Thanks @Matthee, i will register shortly, i am registered with ECF, thanks for the offer  Pictures of a Reo really don't do any justice to the actual look and feel of a Reo. The build quality is just superb, and the vape is just awesome, cant go wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

copied from ecf

So just putting this out there, sadly I don't have my OWN yet. My best buddy bought 2 and because he's such an awesome friend he let me borrow one because I was playing with it more than he was ￼. So I'm a sub-ohm crazy dripping kind of guy with huge air holes and low ohms and damn this thing was still amazing. Drilled the RM2 hole to 1/16 (still a bit tight for me) and slapped a 7 wrap micro on it. Damn this thing is just amazing. My first real thought when I was looking at all of it was "This is the Reomizer...?". I never realized how tiny it was but now I'm understanding why the flavor is great. Pretty much everything was a lot smaller than I thought. I'm in love with this thing and I really wish I could steal my friend's. This is coming from a guy who uses nothing but high end tube mods and 3 post drippers. Don't get me wrong, I still love my Lux and Nemesis (though I will always love my Nemmy for its sentimental value) but the Reo Grand blows the damn things away. The Lux will probably be out of my weekly rotation and my Nemesis will still probably have a hard time staying in. I WAS trying to get my hands on a Super T Precise Simplicity just so I could have the Strata but you know what? Screw that, I'm packing for Reoville.

Hopefully Rob will have those new springs so I could go lower on the resistance (yeah some things never change). Other than that, hats off to Rob for making this spectacular device.


Oh yeah one more thing, what's the biggest size airhole any of you use? Just curious because I might want to go for 5/64 but even 1/16 was cutting it really close to the threading and I don't want to mess up my friend's RM2 even though he wants them bigger.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

inte re sting post I drilled out mine with 2.5mm and im finding the airhole too big for current build actually loosing flavour  in jozi now so have to wait till I get home to rebuild

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY

2.5mm bro. cloud chaser of note!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> inte re sting post I drilled out mine with 2.5mm and im finding the airhole too big for current build actually loosing flavour  in jozi now so have to wait till I get home to rebuild


You can DIY an AFC ring, like this one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> You can DIY an AFC ring, like this one:


awesome where can I read more on this 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Andre

Somewhere in the Reosmods subforum, just had the picture by chance. Will search when I have the time. If I remember correctly it is but a brass pipe cut like that with different size holes drilled. The modmaster is going to make an AFC based on the same principle.


----------



## RIEFY

think its time to drop my nicotine levels down to 6mg. been on 12 for roughly a year. still havr quite a few 12mg juices so I will be alternating between the 2. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

So i seem to be having a reo issue , beyond drilling out i cant seem to taste anything anymore. i have made the airhole smaller by means i will not share and still nothing . I even built a new coil and still nothing no taste what so ever 

any advise will be awesome


----------



## TylerD

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/for-sale/

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Only on the Reo or do you maybe have vapers tongue? Have you tried switching liquid or another device?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> Only on the Reo or do you maybe have vapers tongue? Have you tried switching liquid or another device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


dude I dunno hay must check and see I am recovering from a flu I'm hoping it's that

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> dude I dunno hay must check and see I am recovering from a flu I'm hoping it's that
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0



I got some strong menthol you can vape to clear out you sinuses if you want.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> I got some strong menthol you can vape to clear out you sinuses if you want.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud I also made menthol mix hope it goes away

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> Thanks bud I also made menthol mix hope it goes away
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0



I hope it does its horrible when it happens.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

cant my Reo come today its in JHB but by the looks of it i can only go collect next week

thats so sad i tell ya 
especially since my nemesis fell and the lock ring buckled onto the mod


----------



## Zegee

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> cant my Reo come today its in JHB but by the looks of it i can only go collect next week
> 
> thats so sad i tell ya
> especially since my nemesis fell and the lock ring buckled onto the mod


unlucky bro it's worth the wait 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY

it will be here tomorrow bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

wont be able to get away to cape mail if it comes


----------



## Andre

@Zodiac - you still need to register, please: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html


----------



## Zodiac

Oops, sorry i forgot to register, but its a good thing i didn't - yet. I am not a Reo owner anymore, but i should be one again tomorrow  So heres my story : Went to visit my mom in hospital yesterday, with my brand new shiny Reo. My brother in law and i decided to have a vape break at some point. He looks at my Reo, takes a vape, stares at it for a few seconds, vapes again, and tells me that he must have it. He said he wants to buy it, and buy it now, lol. I told him its not for sale and he asked me whether i had another on the way (because he knows i do), and said that if i wanna keep both then i'm selfish, lol!! So being my bro, i handed the copper vein Reo over to him. He will be registering his Reo tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Zodiac said:


> Oops, sorry i forgot to register, but its a good thing i didn't - yet. I am not a Reo owner anymore, but i should be one again tomorrow  So heres my story : Went to visit my mom in hospital yesterday, with my brand new shiny Reo. My brother in law and i decided to have a vape break at some point. He looks at my Reo, takes a vape, stares at it for a few seconds, vapes again, and tells me that he must have it. He said he wants to buy it, and buy it now, lol. I told him its not for sale and he asked me whether i had another on the way (because he knows i do), and said that if i wanna keep both then i'm selfish, lol!! So being my bro, i handed the copper vein Reo over to him. He will be registering his Reo tomorrow



so you converted another to the world of reo without even trying lol


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Oops, sorry i forgot to register, but its a good thing i didn't - yet. I am not a Reo owner anymore, but i should be one again tomorrow  So heres my story : Went to visit my mom in hospital yesterday, with my brand new shiny Reo. My brother in law and i decided to have a vape break at some point. He looks at my Reo, takes a vape, stares at it for a few seconds, vapes again, and tells me that he must have it. He said he wants to buy it, and buy it now, lol. I told him its not for sale and he asked me whether i had another on the way (because he knows i do), and said that if i wanna keep both then i'm selfish, lol!! So being my bro, i handed the copper vein Reo over to him. He will be registering his Reo tomorrow


Awesome, spread the virus!


----------



## Silver

Wow @Zodiac, thats impressive. After only 1 or 2 drags. 
What juice did you have in there?


----------



## RIEFY

heathers heavenly tobacco

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

^^what he said  My bro was in the market for an upgrade anyways, and he was going to buy a kayfun clone and nemesis. But in the end, the Reo won him over.


----------



## RIEFY

so they have landed






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Nicely done bru...


----------



## Nooby

So where does this leave SA on the REO table?


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so they have landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Superb! Is that Twisty's, Zodiac's and yours? That Mini is beyond cute!


----------



## RIEFY

those are alllllll mine!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

uhm I am possibly selling the blackwrinkle red to forum member tonight. I think we should be around th

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

so unfair i cant even get a hold of cape mail on the phone number 

whens mine coming  lol

i should have ordered with you i would have saved on shipping and had my device lol


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> So where does this leave SA on the REO table?


They only count Reo households, not number of Reos. So if CVS sells one to someone not yet owning a Reo it will be +1 for SA. Then 13 or 14 households I think.


----------



## RIEFY

there will be 4 new reo house holds

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf

Sooooooooooo CVS old buddy old pal old friend old mate old man  what are the chances it comes my side of the world. (The Mini)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

whats app me bro you never know I want to increase reo households

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf

did I say something funny

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

read up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Ok, let me do a household count again, and correct me if wrong: 
JO GSA, Matthee, notdanielbutdaniel, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa, CVS, Zeegee, Fred1sa, Zodiac's brother, Zodiac (awaiting delivery), Twisty (awaiting delivery), member CVS might be selling too (awaiting confirmation). I count 14 all in all.


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

add the golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

add yusuf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Is that member @Yusuf Patel? If so, congrats and welcome to Reoville. Have you had time to vape some yet?


----------



## RIEFY

no yusuf is zodiacs brother

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> add the golf
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome. Congrats @The Golf. When will you have it in hand. First Mini owner in SA!


----------



## RIEFY

me and zodiac is the 1st lol. he will collect tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Matthee said:


> Is that member @Yusuf Patel? If so, congrats and welcome to Reoville. Have you had time to vape some yet?


Ok, got it, thanks. Please tell him congrats and it is time to join this forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> me and zodiac is the 1st lol. he will collect tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


You don't count - sold it too fast. But, yes, Zodiac will then be the first "proper" Reo Mini SA owner if he collects before The Golf!


----------



## The Golf

Lol CVS mayb I should come around tonight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Let me update: JO GSA, Matthee, notdanielbutdaniel, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa, CVS, Zeegee, Fred1sa, Yusuf (Zodiac's brother), Zodiac (awaiting delivery), Twisty (awaiting delivery), The Golf (awaiting delivery). I count 14 all in all. If CVS sells the red door will be 15. Fantastic!


----------



## Silver

Hang on a sec - let me understand something, CVS, did you just sell your REOs to other people? 

Was that your plan when you ordered them? Or don't you like the REO enough to want more than one?

Please let us know


----------



## RIEFY

I love them but im sharing lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Come now Silver Sharing is Caring 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Silver Vein Reo Mini 2.1. 650Mah Evod for size reference. Tooo cute !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ok so convinced HRH I "need" a Reo. Budget is approved.

For september...........

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Golf

Im hurt, mayb I need to look at the Hrand as opposed to the mini. Having the first mini in sa is no longer an option for me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

The Golf said:


> Im hurt, mayb I need to look at the Hrand as opposed to the mini. Having the first mini in sa is no longer an option for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Don't be hurt @The Golf, they came at the same time. If it helps, i didn't even vape it yet, neither did i even build a coil, lol


----------



## The Golf

Lol ok wait for me. Tomorrow afternoon lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Silver Vein Reo Mini 2.1. 650Mah Evod for size reference. Tooo cute !!!!


Awesome, same colour as my first one. They do tend to get darker with use - get some character. Good comparison next to the Evod, at least quite a lot more stable than the Evod as well. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

At this rate the Cape Vape meet is going to be Reoville delux. Congrats to all the new Reonuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

I just picked up my Reo Grand. Im driving to cricket nw cnt stop looking at it and smiling. So wish I wasnt playing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

Im so FREAKING excited

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

and you say you only building tomorrow.... lets see

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> I just picked up my Reo Grand. Im driving to cricket nw cnt stop looking at it and smiling. So wish I wasnt playing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Welcome to Reoville. Looking forward to you pics and how you find the vape. Remember to register on ECF: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html. If your not a member let me know, I can register your Reo household.


----------



## Zodiac

Hey @Mathee, my bro in law is not a member, and he would like his Reo Grand registered, what's the procedure ?


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Hey @Mathee, my bro in law is not a member, and he would like his Reo Grand registered, what's the procedure ?


No problem. His name is "Yusuf". What is his surname? I will do the registration via one of the administrators at ECF.


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> No problem. His name is "Yusuf". What is his surname? I will do the registration via one of the administrators at ECF.


PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Reoville is growing...

But what I see very little of is descriptions of the vape compared to other equipment.

Is it just hype or are you Reo endowed vapers too busy vaping and enjoying to write anything?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

The latter @Silver1, anyways, cheers, back to my Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

Forgot mine at work 
Had to fire up igo-l so testing some flavours.


----------



## Zodiac

Ok, so here i am, all nic rushed ( in a good way ) from my Reo Mini 2.1 in the early hours of the morning, so i'm wide awake, ready to post, lol! Finally the forum gets some of my attention, as Reo is quite demanding, (eg. Just going to have my last vape session) or, i have to fiddle, just a little bit more'  So its very late and i'm on a nic high, and if i post some nonsensical things, then please excuse me, i pre-apologize, lol  

The Infamous Reo, so where do i start ladies and gentlemen, so much to say. Lets start with first impressions. My first impression was when i saw it on the Forums, quite a while ago, i thought that it was huge and ugly ( an instant negative, and wrongly judged by the pictures one sees online). Then After seeing so many people raving about it, with a staunch bunch of followers, i thought i needed to do some research. Then, When i found out what it essentially was, and how it worked, well, i thought it was just another dripper, but souped up in a way that one doesn't have to drip, and instead, squonk. At this point i thought that it definitely wasn't for me. I thought that if felt the need to drip, it wouldn't be a biggie to me, as i spend lots of time in the office and wouldn't mind dripping there. Also,
Upon further investigation, i discovered the Reo was quite a pricey bugger. If you know me, you would know that i buy lots of new vape products (hardware), all the time, then i usually own it for an average of a week, lol, then sell it. So i didn't wanna go through all that with such a pricey item. The reason for always selling my newly aquired stash is because i always have a tendency to go back to my good old trusty evod, and theres a few reasons for this, but mainly, its because it does the job, and i enjoy them, they're sufficient, and i'm a simple guy. This is the reason i didn't even bother with a Reo. It Was off my mind and thought that it would never happen. 

But then....First impressions in the flesh, As they say, the proof is in the pudding. Like many forum members has said before, it's much smaller in
person than expected, and it fits beautifully in the hand. Pictures somehow makes it look HUGE. Its not too heavy and not too light. Rock solid build quality, has an industrial feel to it. If There was one thing i could change, it would be the design of the door. The two magnets on top does a wonderful job of keeping it in place, and is nice and strong, but the bottom of the door is ever so slightly loose, as there are no magnets, and has a slight rattle if you shake/tap it (very negligible, I'm nitpicking) and when you slide it into your pocket quickly, the door sometimes slides up. I personally think that if the door had a single magnet at the bottom as well, right in the middle, or maybe even two like the top, it may solve all the above problems. Though, There are quite a few simple solutions to this online anyways. Holding it in the hand and looking at it, you cant help but admire and appreciate the build quality and excellent craftsmanship that this device possesses, and looks as if it will last forever. Enjoying it before even vaping it ? So far, impressed. 

First vape : was with @CVS's black wrinkle Grand with red door. I Didn't like it. It was by no means bad, at all, there was plenty vapour and flavour, but it was all just too much for me to handle, for a guy coming from an evod. Too much nic, too much flavour. In other words, it was too overwhelming FOR ME. Thinking that a higher resistance coil should change the experience for the better, i was still curious and optimistic, and felt that i had to give it another shot at some point, a fair chance.

When @CVS told me that he had
an order on the way, and that i could add a Reo for myself, if i so wished to purchase one, with no extra shipping charges, i jumped at the opportunity. So, It arrived yesterday, and last night i built my first coil (micro with organic cotton) with a RM2, (which was a breeze btw, it really is as easy as pie). It Was good, but didnt blow my socks off, and thats exactly what i wanted or expected from the Reo, to blow my socks off. Today, i decided to rebuild the coil, and now getting a much, much better vape. After vaping it for the day, i got more and more used to it, and am now enjoying it ALOT, a big jump from the first experiences, potentially exceeding all previous mods and units i have owned/used in terms of overall performance, quality of vape, build quality and Ease of use (and i've i tried just about everything out there) I was starting to see the light, this is quite a masterpiece. 

To be honest, at one point today, i thought of putting it up for sale. Even though mini is even smaller than the grand, which appeals to me, the size of a pen style unit is what i love, and i like when the goods i cart around with me (phone, wallet, vape)is inconspicuous, i prefer not to notice that its even there. I have a nasty habit put things down wherever i go, and forgetting it there, which is another reason why i always switch back to my evods, stays in my pocket, as its very pocket friendly, even when sitting down. But now...... Mmmm, now i'm leaning more towards not selling it, its just sooo good. I do find that, to me, the flavour is more dominant on the inhale, than on the exhale (not what i'm used to), although still quite flavourful on the exhale. If you ask me, I suspect that this may be a case of 'hey, why's my coffee so bitter', after eating a koeksister  or anything sweet, if that makes sense. 

Final thoughts. If you were thinking about getting a Reo, just go for it, really, just do it, i would recommend it whole heartedly. The Worst case scenario would be that if it doesn't appeal to you after purchasing it, you can just re-sell it, it holds its value very well, so no worries there. 

And finally A special Big thanks to @CVS, for my Reo's free ride to SA, and for even going as far as to give me 2 x AW IMR 18490's, before even buying a Reo, deviously enticing me to get one  (he knows me so well that he knew that if i pulled trigger, i would go for a mini, hence 18490's, hahhaha  Also, Thanks to @Matthee for always answering all Reo related questions and going the extra mile to help potential Reonuts make the right decisions when ordering for the first time. 

I know, i've just post a book and a half, lol, i'm sorry  but i hope that you enjoyed reading, and hopefully with my experiences posted, i have clarified some things to the forum members and will be helpful to some

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

im glad you finally enjoying it bro. lets hope it lasts more then a week!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Lovely post @Zodiac. I enjoyed reading it. Especially the way you highlighted the good points and the negatives. You write well!

Just a question if i may, what type of coil did you settle on in the end? And what was the coil you tried first with CVS that was too overwhelming?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

my coil was 1ohms. not sure what he has settled on

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks @Silver1, the coil i settled on was a 1.1 ohm micro coil with organic cotton. However, i think it was more just a case of me getting used to the Reo, as the day progressed, i became more and more used to it.


----------



## Andre

Thanks for that @Zodiac. Well done. You got to more or less your sweet spot amazingly fast. Most Reonauts take at least a week, some take a month or two or three. Experiment with other wicking material as well. I started off with silica. Tried cotton, but did not like it on the Reo. So went back to silica, ekowool and ceramic. Also experiment with the position of your coil, the lower the less throat hit and more flavour. Your air hole should never face your body or downward when you vape. 

If you shake the whole unit, the door should not rattle. If you tap at the bottom of the door it will make a noise. If your's is too loose there are some solutions on the Reosmods forum, as you say.

How is the Mini in your pocket - hindering or comfortable? Have not seen a picture of your Mini on its own! Or your coiling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

My door doesn't rattle when i shake it, only ever so slightly when i tap it. Its just something i wanted to point out, which i've experienced with my ex-grand. Its very negligible though. The mini on the other hand seems to have much less rattle than the grand, i think its because the door is smaller, uses the same magnets, and is therefore a bit sturdier. I just did a tap now to check and i am pleased to report that there is little to no rattle on the mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> My door doesn't rattle when i shake it, only ever so slightly when i tap it. Its just something i wanted to point out, which i've experienced with my ex-grand. Its very negligible though. The mini on the other hand seems to have much less rattle than the grand, i think its because the door is smaller, uses the same magnets, and is therefore a bit sturdier. I just did a tap now to check and i am pleased to report that there is little to no rattle on the mini


Thanks, @Zodiac. Am clearly confused - see you did in fact post a photo of your Mini (and I even commented on it), sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

personally the key to the reo success has to stem from the simplicity of it. Its like apple products they just work!

I too was/am not totally blown away with product however i would recommend it.

i am still tinkering with wicking options as i suspect i am getting an odd flavour/taste from my cotton which is bizzare as it has been boiled and air dried.

all things aside i cannot complain as with any gear you buy you will need to customise it to suit your prefference and taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

I fully agree with you with regards to simplicity being key and your Apple analogy @Zeegee. What i have found is that i had to get used to the taste in the Reo, all my juice tastes different now, and once you're used to it, its for the better imo. I'm sure that you will find your sweet spot. Another thing i noticed, and forgot to mention, was that to me, a bigger air hole tends to mute the flavour somewhat, my standard air hole feels more flavourful than the bigger one i vaped of @CVS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Zodiac said:


> I fully agree with you with regards to simplicity being key and your Apple analogy @Zeegee. What i have found is that i had to get used to the taste in the Reo, all my juice tastes different now, and once you're used to it, its for the better imo. I'm sure that you will find your sweet spot. Another thing i noticed, and forgot to mention, was that to me, a bigger air hole tends to mute the flavour somewhat, my standard air hole feels more flavourful than the bigger one i vaped of @CVS


yeah I went too big but made temp fix going to need to get a new top cap 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

Zegee said:


> personally the key to the reo success has to stem from the simplicity of it. Its like apple products they just work!
> 
> I too was/am not totally blown away with product however i would recommend it.
> 
> i am still tinkering with wicking options as i suspect i am getting an odd flavour/taste from my cotton which is bizzare as it has been boiled and air dried.
> 
> all things aside i cannot complain as with any gear you buy you will need to customise it to suit your prefference and taste!



Zeegee is absolutely correct. even tho I am satisfied with the build I will just try all the different coil options.

I sold the black wrinkle grand. my intention when ordering 3 was just to have 2 backups just incase something goes wrong. now that I have had them in my hands I dont feel the need for 3 as this thing is so well buil I doubt I will ever need a back up. so the mini is for stealth mode because its so tiny and cute @Zodiac. and my grand for for my main device. I also have a dripper for testing new mixes. so here is what they look like now. and my latest coil build. I just love the copper vein


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Zegee said:


> personally the key to the reo success has to stem from the simplicity of it. Its like apple products they just work!
> 
> I too was/am not totally blown away with product however i would recommend it.
> 
> i am still tinkering with wicking options as i suspect i am getting an odd flavour/taste from my cotton which is bizzare as it has been boiled and air dried.
> 
> all things aside i cannot complain as with any gear you buy you will need to customise it to suit your prefference and taste!



Zeegee is absolutely correct. even tho I am satisfied with the build I will just try all the different coil options.

I sold the black wrinkle grand. my intention when ordering 3 was just to have 2 backups just incase something goes wrong. now that I have had them in my hands I dont feel the need for 3 as this thing is so well buil I doubt I will ever need a back up. so the mini is for stealth mode because its so tiny and cute @Zodiac. and my grand for for my main device. I also have a dripper for testing new mixes. so here is what they look like now. and my latest coil build. I just love the copper vein










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Zeegee is absolutely correct. even tho I am satisfied with the build I will just try all the different coil options.
> 
> I sold the black wrinkle grand. my intention when ordering 3 was just to have 2 backups just incase something goes wrong. now that I have had them in my hands I dont feel the need for 3 as this thing is so well buil I doubt I will ever need a back up. so the mini is for stealth mode because its so tiny and cute @Zodiac. and my grand for for my main device. I also have a dripper for testing new mixes. so here is what they look like now. and my latest coil build. I just love the copper vein
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I don't see them ? 

Edit : I do now, awesome coil you built there !


----------



## RIEFY

look again

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

any of you guys try unflavoured juice?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt

Unflavoured is my ADV. Have yet to try it on a Reo


----------



## RIEFY

how do u rate it bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt

The only way I can explain it is its close to the taste I got from Liqua bright tobacco so think maybe a bit marlboro light ish. It depends on the nic strength. Nic has a slightly peppery taste and I notice it at 12mg. My mix is 50/50 so I get a bit of sweetness from the VG. I can't vape flavour all day thats why I tried this and for me it works. The nice thing is I mix up a 100ml batch and I'm good for a long while.
Also I can add menthol or berry or anything really to the tank if I want a change on the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, many Reonauts do unflavoured. They tend to go more VG than PG. Most report it has a light Marlboro taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Yes, many Reonauts do unflavoured. They tend to go more VG than PG. Most report it has a light Marlboro taste.



Must try upping my VG a bit. Will be a bit smoother and a bit less TH I imagine, and thicker vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

mixed 100% vg unflavoured 10mg and its quite good. think I need to stock up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super posts guys. Love the photos CVS. 
Reoville is rocking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Ok, so i just recovered from another nic rush, lol. Reminds me of when @Silver1 mentioned the sudden cold sweat at the vape meet. I don't know what i'm going to do, but one thing's for sure, and that is that i ain't under no circumstances getting rid of my juice stash that i spent ages accumulating  I know the drill, half my nic content, which means i will have to go down to 6mg's. But then i'm probably gonna vape 10ml's a day, lol!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Ok, so i just recovered from another nic rush, lol. Reminds me of when @Silver1 mentioned the sudden cold sweat at the vape meet. I don't know what i'm going to do, but one thing's for sure, and that is that i ain't under no circumstances getting rid of my juice stash that i spent ages accumulating  I know the drill, half my nic content, which means i will have to go down to 6mg's. But then i'm probably gonna vape 10ml's a day, lol!!


Effective little thing that. Maybe try 9 mg for a start by diluting with a bit of VG or PG - should not affect the flavour too much?


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks @Matthee, will give it a try.


----------



## Zodiac

This is the culprit that gave me the nic rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sounds potent @Zodiac. I'm sure once you've figured it out you will be very happy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> This is the culprit that gave me the nic rush


Beautiful coil that. That positioning should give you intense flavour, moderate throat hit and, yeah, lots of nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks @Silver1 and @Mathee, i used your advice with regards to positioning the coil lower for more flavour and less throat hit. I also used silica in this build, since you said that you preferred silica over cotton in the Reo. The silica i used was a bit too loose in the coil for my liking. What is the procedure you use @Matthee ? Maybe i should just try and get slightly thicker silica.


----------



## Andre

I use 1 mm silica doubled and pulled through on a 1.5 mm coil ID. See this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/chopness-move-of-the-day.714/page-2#post-12228

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zodiac said:


> Thanks @Silver1 and @Mathee, i used your advice with regards to positioning the coil lower for more flavour and less throat hit. I also used silica in this build, since you said that you preferred silica over cotton in the Reo. The silica i used was a bit too loose in the coil for my liking. What is the procedure you use @Matthee ? Maybe i should just try and get slightly thicker silica.



Silica does swell a tiny bit once saturated. I normally wrap 1.5mm ID and and screw in 2mm silica. Once saturated its all nice and tight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Matthee didn't see your post delete mine if you like


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks guys, appreciate it. I only used single silica and it was clearly too loose.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> @Matthee didn't see your post delete mine if you like


Why should I do that. You gave another option to get the same result, which is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Ok so im on day 2 with my Reo, its been a little up and down. First coil built was 28g around 1.5mm bit 10wraps 1.6ohms a little light on flavor kinda muted, crazy plums not used to that lol with out even trying. Then tried a second coil 28g around 1.5mm bit 8/9 wraps 1.2ohms better flavor same vapor production but started getting dry hits. felt like i had to squonk every hit. Both builds were with cotton.
Decided to do a 3mm ekowool with 28g 6 wrap 1.1ohm coil. im using that now. No dry hits but flavor just not the same. I put it down to inexperience but am soldiering on. I haven't posted any pics of coils well cause time has not been on my side. I have been building coils while taking into account a lot of what was said on this forum with regard to coil angle and placement/height. so will play around a lot more.

just thought i would update from my side. I guess I'm chasing what i vaped at CVS, i know its got lots to do with type of juice and coil so i know ill get there. 

This what happens to inexperienced vapors when you give them Top-end equipment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm sure you'll get there bru everything has a learning curve

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee

@thegolf pretty much in same boat as u bud also built on cotton and flavour seems wack compared to kayfun . I can't believe I'm saying this but I get more flavour out of my kayfun. 
I must be doing something wrong as well 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## The Golf

Lol didnt want to say im comparing my Reo to my Russian 91 it just doesnt make sense. But as Matthee said its a learning curve, we will get there bud. I can see all the benifits of owning and using my Reo, and iv experienced flashes of brilliance, so the light is visible im just not sure i know where the end of the tunnel is just yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

I'm looking at getting a russian still scouting for glass tank and also wanna give igo bf a go

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zodiac

Just as a note guys, i have experienced that too, but after checking out some builds on youtube, @Matthee's advice regarding the height of the coil and lots of fiddling later, i managed to get flavour and vapor like i've never experienced before. Weird thing is, now that i found it, i can't handle it, lol. Just one nic rush after the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

@Matthee I will have to requisition your expertise at the meet gonna bring my cbb(coil building box) along

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## The Golf

Its like I said I vaped of CVS Reo and it was amazing, so I know what its capable of so I wont loose hope

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

my reo is on its way to the post office 

i think i should take 2 weeks off so me and my reo can go on honeymooon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> @Matthee I will have to requisition your expertise at the meet gonna bring my cbb(coil building box) along


Shall try my best. Am but an average coil builder. Am sure CVS and some of the other guys are much better at building coils. Make no mistake, the Kayfun and Russian are very good flavour machines, but the Reo should equal them at the least. However, in convenience nothing beats the Reo. For example, changing juices, re-wicking, re-coiling, cleaning, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zodiac said:


> Just as a note guys, i have experienced that too, but after checking out some builds on youtube, @Matthee's advice regarding the height of the coil and lots of fiddling later, i managed to get flavour and vapor like i've never experienced before. Weird thing is, now that i found it, i can't handle it, lol. Just one nic rush after the other



Hi Zodiac, sorry if this is repetitive, but what were the specs of your coil that gave you that amazing set up?


----------



## Zegee

Have to say thanks to @The Golf just raised coil height and the vape is so different starting to be liking this reo 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

so my usage on day1 of full usage of the mini. not even a half bottle yet and the battery still good






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

the mini is looking reali attractive .. deciding if i should try and get my hands on a woodville instead of the mini


----------



## Zegee

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> the mini is looking reali attractive .. deciding if i should try and get my hands on a woodville instead of the mini


just checked today Woodville sold out

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

but it was also just recently added to the site .. .im not in a hurry still awaiting my reo grand will see whats available when the times right , the gepetto mods looks good aswell


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> the mini is looking reali attractive .. deciding if i should try and get my hands on a woodville instead of the mini


Those Woodvils are just awesome, but my purse will stick with the metal ones. No, they have not been added to the site yet. He makes some like in every 3 years or so. This batch will be around 300. He will let the Reo forum know beforehand when they will be ready, any day soon - apparently at the end of next week. Some pictures here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/481210-its-woodvil-time-225.html#post12030559


----------



## RIEFY

can you tell how much I am enjoying my reomini lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

does it take 18350
?


----------



## RIEFY

18490

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Gizmo said:


> does it take 18350
> ?


u can kick a 18350 in there 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

Think I have finally found my happy place 
30g micro 1.4 ohm 



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

nice bro. happy you found your sweet spot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> Think I have finally found my happy place
> 30g micro 1.4 ohm
> View attachment 1221
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Thant's awesome! Glad you found it @Zegee . Now you can enjoy that Reo to the max!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

OK so its day 3 with my Reo, thanks to CVS for some tips on coil placement and stealing his twisted coil design I finally found a happy place. 
Now having said that I used the same type of coil on both my Russian and my Reo. Both 28g twisted .9ohm around 2mm bit.
Im torn between 2 Loves. 

The Russian is intense like you cannot believe. Flavour is well tooo intense? ?? REALLY? Throught Hit strong also intense but not burning, kinda almost perfect.

The Reo mmm flavour just perfect, I can taste everything Rooibos peach mix with a touch of vanilla which gives it warmth, it seems to allow you to taste everything, the high tone even the muted hidden flavours, on the TH not intense kinda just perfect, def not as intense as the Russian.

So im not chain vaping on either cause its like I have no need to, which is kinda new to me, thats a good thing right? 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

there we go. 3days and you found the sweet spot. once you realise how convenient the reos are your usage on the russian will decrease

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> OK so its day 3 with my Reo, thanks to CVS for some tips on coil placement and stealing his twisted coil design I finally found a happy place.
> Now having said that I used the same type of coil on both my Russian and my Reo. Both 28g twisted .9ohm around 2mm bit.
> Im torn between 2 Loves.
> 
> The Russian is intense like you cannot believe. Flavour is well tooo intense? ?? REALLY? Throught Hit strong also intense but not burning, kinda almost perfect.
> 
> The Reo mmm flavour just perfect, I can taste everything Rooibos peach mix with a touch of vanilla which gives it warmth, it seems to allow you to taste everything, the high tone even the muted hidden flavours, on the TH not intense kinda just perfect, def not as intense as the Russian.
> 
> So im not chain vaping on either cause its like I have no need to, which is kinda new to me, thats a good thing right?


Yes, for sure a good thing - the perfect balance between your needs and your vape. Just love the twisted coils, used triple twisted 30g - posted pic here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...ng-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-34#post-14653


----------



## Zegee

The Golf said:


> OK so its day 3 with my Reo, thanks to CVS for some tips on coil placement and stealing his twisted coil design I finally found a happy place.
> Now having said that I used the same type of coil on both my Russian and my Reo. Both 28g twisted .9ohm around 2mm bit.
> Im torn between 2 Loves.
> 
> The Russian is intense like you cannot believe. Flavour is well tooo intense? ?? REALLY? Throught Hit strong also intense but not burning, kinda almost perfect.
> 
> The Reo mmm flavour just perfect, I can taste everything Rooibos peach mix with a touch of vanilla which gives it warmth, it seems to allow you to taste everything, the high tone even the muted hidden flavours, on the TH not intense kinda just perfect, def not as intense as the Russian.
> 
> So im not chain vaping on either cause its like I have no need to, which is kinda new to me, thats a good thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


is your airhole right over coil?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## The Golf

Nope my airhole sit just above my coil sort of if u look through the hole u see the top pf my coil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

so if twisty receives his reo tomorrow does that make us 15 households?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick

The Golf said:


> Nope my airhole sit just above my coil



Ha - sounds dirty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so if twisty receives his reo tomorrow does that make us 15 households?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Yes, 15
*South Africa = JO GSA, Matthee, notdanielbutdaniel, umzungu, Gizmonic (Gizmo), DerickT, oupa, fred1sa,Vamoman (CVS), Zegee, Yusuf Wyngard, Zodiac, The Golf, Mickey, Twisty.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

just did tracking and it showed up at the post office yesterday afternoon

im finally going to have my reo in my hands by the end of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> just did tracking and it showed up at the post office yesterday afternoon im finally going to have my reo in my hands by the end of the day


Awesome, can't wait to see the Reo. Are you a member at ECF?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Matthee said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see the Reo. Are you a member at ECF?


 yip i am not very active on ECF but i will register my reo as soon as its officially in my hands


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> yip i am not very active on ECF but i will register my reo as soon as its officially in my hands


Great, thanks. Here is the link to the thread, just navigate to the last page: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html


----------



## The Golf

Matthee it seems the roll call is not updated, CVS not o the list either

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Matthee it seems the roll call is not updated, CVS not o the list either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Will be updated tomorrow with latest registrations. CVS is "Vamoman" on ECF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

so next we going to be taking on France South Africa is moving on up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mikey

Hey Guys 'nd Gals,

So I have my Reo and I have registered on the Reo forum on ECF (As "mgfza") --> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call-178.html

I am going to be playing with coils tonight. Placement, height, Ecowool, Cotton, etc. One thing I know for certain, I need more TH (Would need to raise coil off base from what I understand), because I haven't stopped vaping (+/- 6ml since last night) It almost joined me in the shower this AM... 

Will keep you posted and take some more pic'ies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Coil placement for maximum flavour: As near the edge as possible (the picture is too extreme and will probably touch the cap and short, but you get the idea) and right in front of the air hole. For more throat hit: Move the coil up incrementally from in front of the air hole until satisfied. If not, try it nearer the posts. If you make the air hole larger, do it very gradually. A too large air hole can spoil your vape completely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm presuming that these tips and tricks can be used on any similar style dripping atomiser and not just the reomiser ? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mikey

Matthee said:


> Coil placement for maximum flavour: As near the edge as possible (the picture is too extreme and will probably touch the cap and short, but you get the idea) and right in front of the air hole. For more throat hit: Move the coil up incrementally from in front of the air hole until satisfied. If not, try it nearer the posts. If you make the air hole larger, do it very gradually. A too large air hole can spoil your vape completely.


 
Awesome post @Matthee - Thanks for taking the time to do it  I will try finding the hole with my coil, tonight... Only on E!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

silver vein mini is here





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zegee

sell me the yellow one 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Mikey

Cape vaping supplies said:


> silver vein mini is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Awesome CVS, one for each hand! How many guys can say they can do that, huh? Enjoy it


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

My reo is finally in hand yipeee





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> My reo is finally in hand yipeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


At last! Congrats and officially welcome to Reoville. By now you know about ECF registration. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Yip logging in now 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Not so keen on doing this on my phone, gonna see if I can tooth the photos to my PC. 

Built my first Micro and took progress photies as promised.

Vaping like a champ! Obviously my first build, so not much to compare it to lol. Pics to follow, Hopefully 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey

Finally managed to zip, separate and email the full size photos to myself whilst rushing on Nic 

So 10/9 Wrap Kanthal A1 on 1.5mm Drill Bit, Cottton Wicked and placed for flavour (Top of coil placed close to edge of cup and as low as possible to base - see photos) It came to 1.2 Ohm, measured on my old faithful 

Flavour seems a bit - just a tad - on the soft side, I think I should try 2 things, 1 is to center my coil on the airhole and the other would be placing it over the juice port. If all else fails, there is a flavour setup I saw somewhere with an "L" shaped Micro Coil or even a Chimny-Airhole setup I saw on Youtube. Not to mention twisted Kanthal 

Will keep you posted.

Wrapped on 1.5mm Drill Bit



Ohm Reading on SVD



Coil placement before burn and squeeze









Coil placement after burn and squeeze through the airhole



Coil through top cap



Some test fires 









Cotton setup and wicking












Sorry for the long port, but hope you like the pics!

@Gizmo I had my doubts about how your forum will handle this, but it did swimmingly, so hats off to you!

@CVS Thanks for making this all possible.

@All I bet you can't wait to get your Reo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Super duper post @Mikey and lovely pics!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> My reo is finally in hand yipeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Congrats Twisted. Enjoy the Reo!!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Loving the reo 
The flavour is so intense and nic hits me hard im using 12 mg juice and will def be droping down to 6

Wraped a quick coil 30g kanthol 9/10 wrap comes to 1.2 ohms anf im in heaven 

Will play arround with diffrent coil settings when i have more time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> Finally managed to zip, separate and email the full size photos to myself whilst rushing on Nic
> 
> So 10/9 Wrap Kanthal A1 on 1.5mm Drill Bit, Cottton Wicked and placed for flavour (Top of coil placed close to edge of cup and as low as possible to base - see photos) It came to 1.2 Ohm, measured on my old faithful
> 
> Flavour seems a bit - just a tad - on the soft side, I think I should try 2 things, 1 is to center my coil on the airhole and the other would be placing it over the juice port. If all else fails, there is a flavour setup I saw somewhere with an "L" shaped Micro Coil or even a Chimny-Airhole setup I saw on Youtube. Not to mention twisted Kanthal
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Wrapped on 1.5mm Drill Bit
> View attachment 1259
> 
> 
> Ohm Reading on SVD
> View attachment 1260
> 
> 
> Coil placement before burn and squeeze
> View attachment 1261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1263
> 
> 
> Coil placement after burn and squeeze through the airhole
> View attachment 1264
> 
> 
> Coil through top cap
> View attachment 1265
> 
> 
> Some test fires
> View attachment 1270
> 
> 
> View attachment 1271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1272
> 
> 
> Cotton setup and wicking
> View attachment 1266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1267
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268
> 
> 
> View attachment 1269
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long port, but hope you like the pics!
> 
> @Gizmo I had my doubts about how your forum will handle this, but it did swimmingly, so hats off to you!
> 
> @CVS Thanks for making this all possible.
> 
> @All I bet you can't wait to get your Reo


That is a master class quality coil and perfect glow there. And great pictures too. Yes, I agree, move the coil a bit up to align with the airhole. Maybe move the coil more to the edge of the juice hole (move it to the right as you face it). The right hand side tail of the wick I see the Reonauts keep very short.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Mikey said:


> Finally managed to zip, separate and email the full size photos to myself whilst rushing on Nic
> 
> So 10/9 Wrap Kanthal A1 on 1.5mm Drill Bit, Cottton Wicked and placed for flavour (Top of coil placed close to edge of cup and as low as possible to base - see photos) It came to 1.2 Ohm, measured on my old faithful
> 
> Flavour seems a bit - just a tad - on the soft side, I think I should try 2 things, 1 is to center my coil on the airhole and the other would be placing it over the juice port. If all else fails, there is a flavour setup I saw somewhere with an "L" shaped Micro Coil or even a Chimny-Airhole setup I saw on Youtube. Not to mention twisted Kanthal
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Wrapped on 1.5mm Drill Bit
> View attachment 1259
> 
> 
> Ohm Reading on SVD
> View attachment 1260
> 
> 
> Coil placement before burn and squeeze
> View attachment 1261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1263
> 
> 
> Coil placement after burn and squeeze through the airhole
> View attachment 1264
> 
> 
> Coil through top cap
> View attachment 1265
> 
> 
> Some test fires
> View attachment 1270
> 
> 
> View attachment 1271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1272
> 
> 
> Cotton setup and wicking
> View attachment 1266
> 
> 
> View attachment 1267
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268
> 
> 
> View attachment 1269
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long port, but hope you like the pics!
> 
> @Gizmo I had my doubts about how your forum will handle this, but it did swimmingly, so hats off to you!
> 
> @CVS Thanks for making this all possible.
> 
> @All I bet you can't wait to get your Reo


Very nice brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Silver1 said:


> Super duper post @Mikey and lovely pics! Enjoy


Thanks @Silver1  Took a way longer to post than build the coil  It is a lovely device to rebuild!



Matthee said:


> That is a master class quality coil and perfect glow there. And great pictures too. Yes, I agree, move the coil a bit up to align with the airhole. Maybe move the coil more to the edge of the juice hole (move it to the right as you face it). The right hand side tail of the wick I see the Reonauts keep very short.


High praise coming from an exclusive if not avid *Reonaut* like yourself @Matthee ! Much obliged 

I am going to attach a pic I found on ECF, I hope this does not conflict with either forum or the original poster to whom I would like to give credit, but my memory fails me... If it is not allowed please remove it @Matthee ?



I think the above is what you mean and I (Among other) concur 

As to keeping the RHS wick short, do you know the reasoning on that ?


TylerD said:


> Very nice brother!


Thanks @TylerD ! Looking forward to what you come up with when your Reo arrives! Happy for you


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> Thanks @Silver1  Took a way longer to post than build the coil  It is a lovely device to rebuild!
> 
> 
> High praise coming from an exclusive if not avid *Reonaut* like yourself @Matthee ! Much obliged
> 
> I am going to attach a pic I found on ECF, I hope this does not conflict with either forum or the original poster to whom I would like to give credit, but my memory fails me... If it is not allowed please remove it @Matthee ?
> View attachment 1274
> 
> 
> I think the above is what you mean and I (Among other) concur
> 
> As to keeping the RHS wick short, do you know the reasoning on that ?
> 
> Thanks @TylerD ! Looking forward to what you come up with when your Reo arrives! Happy for you


As long as you credit ECF, should be fine. Yes, that shows the position of the coil in relation to the juice hole quite well. Obviously, you may want to have the coil more towards the edge or the posts, depending on your preferences. The shorter wicks (very short on the side away from the juice hole and just touching or almost touching the deck on the juice hole side) just wicks better and gives better flavour. The logic behind this was explained somewhere on ECF, but I do not have that clear in my mind just now. Do remember there was a whole thread on this subject and everyone agreed that it is better, even for silica, which I have yet to try myself. From personal experience the shorter cotton wicks for sure is more effective. Different from a dripper probably, but remember with the Reo you can squonk, whereby the whole wick and coil is saturated before the juice sucks back into the bottle. To make sure the cotton is not too thick (which is the case with many Reonauts starting out with cotton) drip a few drops of juice on one tail of the wick when dry. If it goes through the coil to the other side, you are good to go. And yes, the disadvantage of cotton is that if you do not keep it wet, you get horrible dry hits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mikey

@Silver1


Matthee said:


> As long as you credit ECF, should be fine. Yes, that shows the position of the coil in relation to the juice hole quite well. Obviously, you may want to have the coil more towards the edge or the posts, depending on your preferences. The shorter wicks (very short on the side away from the juice hole and just touching or almost touching the deck on the juice hole side) just wicks better and gives better flavour. The logic behind this was explained somewhere on ECF, but I do not have that clear in my mind just now. Do remember there was a whole thread on this subject and everyone agreed that it is better, even for silica, which I have yet to try myself. From personal experience the shorter cotton wicks for sure is more effective. Different from a dripper probably, but remember with the Reo you can squonk, whereby the whole wick and coil is saturated before the juice sucks back into the bottle. To make sure the cotton is not too thick (which is the case with many Reonauts starting out with cotton) drip a few drops of juice on one tail of the wick when dry. If it goes through the coil to the other side, you are good to go. And yes, the disadvantage of cotton is that if you do not keep it wet, you get horrible dry hits.


 Thanks for the great response @Matthee - looking forward to giving all this a try. I will try take some pics, but I think I will rather make a summary post on my findings once I have tried a couple different setups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gestation period: About 3 months.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Gestation period: About 3 months.


how's the igo vs reomiser

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> Gestation period: About 3 months.



His and hers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

CVS popped around this morning, had a feel of his reo mini... All I can say is WOW, it is so tiny and so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Mine is on its way.....Damn I can't wait anymore! CVS, they pick it up from you yet?


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> CVS popped around this morning, had a feel of his reo mini... All I can say is WOW, it is so tiny and so beautiful!


You should not go around and feel CVS's mini.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Golf

Lol would you like to come feel my Grand 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

I just called them now to check y they have not collected yet and they said they will collect before 5

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

My Grand could very well be up forsale.  . My Reo as well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

here is your package called them again now to make sure and they said they will be here @5:40pm





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> You should not go around and feel CVS's mini.


Hhahahhhahahaa  I almost spat all my tea onto my desk reading through these posts.


----------



## RIEFY

lol you guys are kak funny

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

The Golf said:


> My Grand could very well be up forsale.  . My Reo as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


nooby is looking for one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Hhahahhhahahaa  I almost spat all my tea onto my desk reading through these posts.


Yeah, I am now just not sure if The Golf"s Reo Grand is for sale or his body is for sale! And why, whatever is for sale.


----------



## The Golf

Then im without. Unless there is a certain mini around 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

y would you want to make your move smaller?lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Havnt you heard its not how big it is. Its how you use it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> y would you want to make your move smaller?lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Clearly, he has also felt around CVS's mini


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Clearly, he has also felt around CVS's mini


its a matter of fact that he did and he preferred it bigger. I guess size doesnt count

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf

I think I just want a mini cause I dont have one.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

I think the mini is just amazing, after 3ml's of any given juice, i normally want something different anyways, and those AW IMR18490's does a good job of taking me through the day !


----------



## The Golf

Im still using my Russian as awell as my Reo and this lasts me a 2 full day into the evening. Almst 2 days with the 2 units and no refills

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Stop it guys. Hopefully from tomorrow I can also talk about my mini and the great things it does.


----------



## Andre

Yes, if the 3 ml and the battery of the Mini lasts you through a full day, then the Mini is perfect. For me, my go to will always be the Grand. Why don't you swap your Grand for TylerD's Mini, @The Golf. You have 5 minutes left before the couriers arrive.


----------



## The Golf

Lol I think Tyler is intimidated by size 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

I also want a mini its awsum held cvs's mini in my hands and im getting one .. in a few months time 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

The Golf said:


> Lol I think Tyler is intimidated by size
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not really bro.  Which Grand do you have? Colours?


----------



## The Golf

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

That is pretty!


----------



## TylerD

@The Golf ,Let me try the mini and then we can talk if it doesn't work for me. Cool?


----------



## The Golf

No matter what you get you gonna love it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What did you do to the door? And the squonk hole?


----------



## TylerD

The Golf said:


> No matter what you get you gonna love it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I can't wait for it to get here! Packing a clapton coil and some 26g with juice and screwdrivers in to work tomorrow. I WILL be vaping it on my way home! That is if it is delivered in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Well thats what happends when the paint is removed. Its seriously thick. Emery paper and thats what u left with. Paint covers lotsa imperfections. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Reo Roll Call:*
JO GSA, Matthee, notdanielbutdaniel, umzungu, Gizmonic, DerickT, oupa, fred1sa,Vamoman, Zegee, Yusuf Wyngard, Zodiac, The Golf, mgfza, Tw1st3d 
*



*
Now just waiting for @TylerD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Can I register before I get it?


----------



## TylerD

Ok, just registered. Hope it's not too soon.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, just registered. Hope it's not too soon.


That's fine. Am sure you will show us a picture when you get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> how's the igo vs reomiser
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Will report as soon as I have built and tried the Igo-S, @Zegee. It damn small, smaller than the Reomizer.


----------



## Zodiac

That Igo-S looks friggin sexy !!


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Will report as soon as I have built and tried the Igo-S, @Zegee. It damn small, smaller than the Reomizer.


Wow, didn't realize it was that small - internet pics can be deceiving - and I'm already struggling with these fat fingers and that small Reomizer


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nooby is looking for one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Check last post of thread 'ain't it grand'. So guys, @Nooby had a look AND feel of @Oupa's Reo, and he thought it was small

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

I "thought" that was small, but when I saw CVS's mini, then I thought, wow, even smaller...


----------



## RIEFY

@TylerD your package is out for delivery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

one more and we on par with france we beating all our rugby and cricket rivals in Reoville 
cant say the same for on the field tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @TylerD your package is out for delivery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes, I know! I can't wait for the guy to get here! Been tracking him the whole morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mikey

The Golf said:


> Havnt you heard its not how big it is. Its how you use it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 That's is what everyone with a "mini" says

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A couple of questions on the REO...


Do you have to keep pressing the juice bottle or is it just to fill the tank of whatever you screwed into it?
Which is the best model? Do they all have variable voltage?
Has Phil Busardo done a review because I can't find one?

It appears that the device is so great because of the Juice Bottle and the good battery life?


----------



## TylerD

This guy has been 1km from my work for the last hour and a half. Im going to the shop now and if I see a Collivery truck, I am going to pull him over and get my package! 

Collivery 1441009 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
Requested delivery before 16:00 on 14 February
*Estimated* time of delivery is 13:16 on 14 February
Driver is currently 1.05 Km from delivery point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi rob


Yes you have to push the bottle, this is called Sqwanking (However its spelt) as the Reo is basically a dripper


None have variable voltage, it is a mech mod not electrical


I am sure he has will see if anyone else knows


----------



## Mikey

TylerD said:


> This guy has been 1km from my work for the last hour and a half. Im going to the shop now and if I see a Collivery truck, I am going to pull him over and get my package!
> 
> Collivery 1441009 Status is : Delivery Driver Dispatched
> Requested delivery before 16:00 on 14 February
> *Estimated* time of delivery is 13:16 on 14 February
> Driver is currently 1.05 Km from delivery point.


 May the wors be with you @TylerD !


----------



## Zodiac

There is a variable voltage Reo available, but then it ain't a true mechanical mod anymore and most Reonauts prefer the originals, Grand or mini. I don't think PBusardo has ever done a review on the Reo before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks like some more research need to be done as well as taking out my Vape lingo sheet to try and work out the difference between MECH and Electrical and just what "Dripping" is. Thanks Stroods!


----------



## fred1sa

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi rob
> 
> 
> Yes you have to push the bottle, this is called Sqwanking (However its spelt) as the Reo is basically a dripper
> 
> 
> None have variable voltage, it is a mech mod not electrical
> 
> 
> I am sure he has will see if anyone else knows


It does come in variable voltage except all SA reo owners went with the mechanical option.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

oh wow ok I never knew that


----------



## RIEFY

tyler where are the pics just got a delivery notification

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cape vaping supplies said:


> tyler where are the pics just got a delivery notification
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Gotta love MDS


----------



## TylerD

I shall call it Spongebob

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac

Hahahha, classic @TylerD, that's awesome, i like !!


----------



## TylerD

But really guys, this thing looks stunning! I'm already in love with it and I haven't even built a coil yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Thanks again @Cape vaping supplies!
Ok, now I will be doing a coil and talk to you guys later.


----------



## Silver

Wow @TylerD - super congrats!!!
That photo of it in your hand is really amazing - looks so cute.

Just one question, did it arrive or did you have to go out and find the delivery truck?
LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mikey

@TylerD - You posted a pick before coiling! I don't know if the wors is as strong in me... *Goes back to Padawan Training School...*

Congrats and Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

He actually came in when I was on my way out. I will not be eating at this moment!

And for the coil, I made a 28g 1.2 ohm and the verdict is on the coil thread in a few moments.


----------



## Andre

Congrats Reonaut, welcome to Reoville. Love that yellow. Waiting with bated breath on how you find the first vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Hey @Matthee, whats the verdict on the Igo ? Or did i miss it ?


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Hey @Matthee, whats the verdict on the Igo ? Or did i miss it ?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/page-22#post-15503

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Ok guys.
I must have been the most sceptic of all of the Reo's.
I have found my happy place.
A full review will follow soon!
Also, I might have some other kit coming up in the classifieds. Hehehe. Reo no.2 will have to happen!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre




----------



## Zegee

Come on jhb guys we need more Reos in sa we should be targeting ze Germans 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

The wooden reos (Reo Woodvils) will go on sale on Saturday, 1 March 2014, 02:00. You can check the very many different types of wood used: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=7&Itemid=3
$160.00 each. There will be a mad scramble at that time.


----------



## Silver

They look lovely, thanks for the post @Matthee

I asume you can't just give them the good old bath when they get dirty?
Wood and water are a no no

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> They look lovely, thanks for the post @Matthee
> 
> I asume you can't just give them the good old bath when they get dirty?
> Wood and water are a no no
> 
> What are your thoughts?


They have being covered with I do not know how many layers of varnish and stuff, so should survive getting the occasional rain shower or accidental swim. But certainly not made for washing, more wiping. Also has an electronic switch - so not suitable for vaping below 1.o ohms. Real collectors' items, and they vape great apparently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

I think this belongs here 






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

They look so awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Another plus is that they are easy to carry in bulk...

@Matthee left hand...





And now the encumbered right hand...





And now both 





What do you think is easier?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Noticed at the Cape Vape Meet many of the buttons are not tight. Below is what the modmaster says. Think dental floss or some plastic should also work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Matthee it works a charm, did it this morning. Awesome stuff simple fix

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Noticed at the Cape Vape Meet many of the buttons are not tight. Below is what the modmaster says. Think dental floss or some plastic should also work.


Thanks Matthee went with plastic option works like a bomb

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

made some changes to silvy I think her new name is silvy white. white door and white ceramic drip tip.

what you guys think?





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Where u get white door?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> Where u get white door?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Tipex?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

lol had it wrapped

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

TylerD said:


> Tipex?


Lmao on a reo 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Just had to. 
What wrapping is it? Tell me more?


----------



## RIEFY

I tool it to wrapmaster here in cape. I think this is the plain 3m vinyl

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

That looks awesome, @Cape vaping supplies. You do know that you can order doors from the modmaster, in any colour. Just PM or email him.


----------



## RIEFY

had them wrap the mvp in carbon fibre





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

you could buy the plasti dip sprays aswell 
and if you wana revert to the original paint work just peal it off
http://www.plastidipsa.co.za/


----------



## RIEFY

this is much cheaper then buying doors. plus I am happy with the job





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Looks very classy.. reminds me of those 1920's themes and the depiction of speak easy's portrayed in the great gatsby by fitzgerald

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

That's great! I like it. @Cape vaping supplies .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this is much cheaper then buying doors. plus I am happy with the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


what's the damage for a wrap?


sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

80bucks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Thats not bad

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RIEFY

80bucks was actually for the reo door and mvp

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 80bucks was actually for the reo door and mvp
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


say whaaaaaatttt

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## The Golf

So how much is 80 bucks in Rands? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so a few questions?

1. Did your juice consumption go up after switching to your REO?
2. How often do you squonk?
3. Do you do short draws or longer draws?
4. Do you now prefer more of a tobacco juice?
5. What wicking do you use?
6. Have you ever taken a draw while squonking instead of firing?


----------



## TylerD

On point 6, nothing happens, you just feel like a tit.


----------



## The Golf

1 not really
2 up to 3 or 4 vapes
3 depends on airhole. Mine is 1.5 so that I can do lung inhales
4 yes I do prefer tobacco juices
5 cotton
6 lol no, ummm not yet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fred1sa

TylerD said:


> Ok, so a few questions?
> 
> 1. Did your juice consumption go up after switching to your REO?
> 2. How often do you squonk?
> 3. Do you do short draws or longer draws?
> 4. Do you now prefer more of a tobacco juice?
> 5. What wicking do you use?
> 6. Have you ever taken a draw while squonking instead of firing?


1. Did initially but evened out again
2. My previous 4 or so coils I took atleast 6 long drags per squonk with no dry hits. This coil I can only take 3 or 4hits then I get the burnt cotton taste.
3. Previous coils I took about 3 long draws while constantly keeping the button in. Current build I used a smaller ID coil. Can't do that anymore. Gonna rebuild tonight
4. Fruity flavours and menthol
5. Cotton. Tried silica as thats what I normally preferred in the kayfun but didn't enjoy it.
6. Nope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks guys, just want to give a bit perspective to my findings. Can't believe im the only ReoTit.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, so a few questions?
> 
> 1. Did your juice consumption go up after switching to your REO?
> 2. How often do you squonk?
> 3. Do you do short draws or longer draws?
> 4. Do you now prefer more of a tobacco juice?
> 5. What wicking do you use?
> 6. Have you ever taken a draw while squonking instead of firing?


1. No, but my nic content came down.
2. About every 5/6 toots, but I saturate the coil and wick well when squonking.
3. Shorter, much shorter than on the Kayfun/Russian.
4. No, think my progression is the normal one for most vapers: Only tobaccos (no menthol) to start, then tobacco and tobacco menthol, menthol, fruit, dessert. Currently on tobacco, tobacco menthol, menthol, orange, banana cream, passion peach, Bowden's Mate. Alternate all the time, no clear preference - do love the Bowdens Mate on the Reo, but have to use sparingly at the price. Banana cream a tad better flavour for me on the Kayfun.
5. Started with cotton, did not like. Then silica, ekowool, ceramic. Now back to cotton on the triple twisted, but still use silica and ekowool. 
6. Frequently - there was a thread on the ECF Reo forum on this - we are certainly not alone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Vinyl wrap for @Zegee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Vinyl wrap for @Zegee.



In the words of RipTrippers that is "sick as t*ts!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Vinyl wrap for @Zegee.


I want how much and from where I will order that now 

very cool

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> I want how much and from where I will order that now
> 
> very cool


HRH has a vinyl printer & cutter as part of her promotional business. Malcolm, son, quickly did that this morning. He can also add a protective layer apparently. All they need is any high resolution image that will look good on that door space. If there is enough interest will ask him for a price. Can do a group post down to someone central there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> HRH has a vinyl printer & cutter as part of her promotional business. Malcolm, son, quickly did that this morning. He can also add a protective layer apparently. All they need is any high resolution image that will look good on that door space. If there is enough interest will ask him for a price. Can do a group post down to someone central there.


I am keen will rally the troops what is the moq?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee said:


> HRH has a vinyl printer & cutter as part of her promotional business. Malcolm, son, quickly did that this morning. He can also add a protective layer apparently. All they need is any high resolution image that will look good on that door space. If there is enough interest will ask him for a price. Can do a group post down to someone central there.


I'm keen on a custom vinyl!


----------



## Zegee

attention all reonauts please indicate if you would be interested in custom vinyl for your reo 
so far 
Zegee
fred1sa

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Can I has one for my MVP??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> attention all reonauts please indicate if you would be interested in custom vinyl for your reo
> so far
> Zegee
> fred1sa
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Yes please!


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> I am keen will rally the troops what is the moq?


R30 each plus R10 for standard postage in an envelope. Includes protective liquid laminate and instructions. Email pictures of at least 200kb to ajabu@patat.co.za with your name, surname and postal address. Payment will be required after approval of artwork by yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Will check for designs


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can I has one for my MVP??


Possible, @Stroodlepuff, they just need the exact dimensions of the space you need to cover, including parts inside that space not to be covered. For full wrapping they would need to have the mod in hand.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Possible, @Stroodlepuff, they just need the exact dimensions of the space you need to cover, including parts inside that space not to be covered. For full wrapping they would need to have the mod in hand.



Awesome  will think about it


----------



## Zegee

awesome Matthee fred and I will order together  can these be easily removed and changed?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## The Golf

Just putting it out there, Greensky in jhb does some crazy designs and race car wrapping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The Golf said:


> Just putting it out there, Greensky in jhb does some crazy designs and race car wrapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Their site though...where do I look for prices


----------



## The Golf

did this saturday just b4 the vape meet. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

when you peal a wrap off it generally cannot be used again. its like pealing a label of a bottle.. 

If you wanna only change the slide perhaps look at those magnetic signs that are used on promo cars etc. I know sign shops, those that do the number plates, posters, etc tend to do the magnetic signs. 

Then you can slip on a new slide at will..

Just my 2c..


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> awesome Matthee fred and I will order together  can these be easily removed and changed?


They stick like mad, you have to remove them with a heat gun. Once removed they are not useable.


----------



## RIEFY

I want one for my mini

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

can I have one like this





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I want one for my mini
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes, just state "Mini" in your email.


Cape vaping supplies said:


> can I have one like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not a problem as long as the image has a resolution of at least 200kb.


----------



## RIEFY

will check and see if I can ger higher res. thanks mathee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Fooook gues what I just did, what a chop. Squonk and vape pressed the wrong thing lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

I really love this little thing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

That lego man looks pretty wicked too.. can you vape it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> That lego man looks pretty wicked too.. can you vape it?


Same here! Vaping Bowden's Mate in the Mini at the moment. Bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

The Lego trend is starting again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Gizmo said:


> The Lego trend is starting again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



haha, promise, soon as we are properly stocked and financed again, the famed legos will return

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Anyone tried dual coil build on reomiser?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> Anyone tried dual coil build on reomiser?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Nope, but was thinking of it.....just scared of that spring colapsing....dunno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

If I understand correctly it will only collapse if there is a short?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## TylerD

Yes, 


Zegee said:


> If I understand correctly it will only collapse if there is a short?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


I know, but with a twin there is a bit more chance of a short or something. I'm just a bit paranoid @Zegee. I'm sure nothing will happen.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

my understanding was anything bellow .6 ohms you risk the spring collapsing until the new sub ohm kit comes out 

so you could build a dual coil as long as its above .6 ohms to be safe ,

i could be wrong though


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> my understanding was anything bellow .6 ohms you risk the spring collapsing until the new sub ohm kit comes out
> 
> so you could build a dual coil as long as its above .6 ohms to be safe ,
> 
> i could be wrong though


With dual coils I would not go below 0.7 ohms. Reports on dual coils on the Reomizer2 not positive. Most said single coil is better. For dual coils the Vicious Ant Cyclone bottom feeder is perfect.


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> With dual coils I would not go below 0.7 ohms. Reports on dual coils on the Reomizer2 not positive. Most said single coil is better. For dual coils the Vicious Ant Cyclone bottom feeder is perfect.


Thanks will look into it but I think I need to stop buying for a bit I have virtual butterflies popping up when I log onto online banking 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Thanks will look into it but I think I need to stop buying for a bit I have virtual butterflies popping up when I log onto online banking
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


I know the feeling too well!


----------



## Andre

Some of you have asked how is the Igo-S compared to the Reomizer2. Have now used the Igo-S for some time on the Mini. Igo is smaller than the RM, looks perfect for me on the Mini. Igo is all stainless, which some prefer. The posts are closer than that of the RM, but not much more difficult to build. Igo's deck is not ceramic as that of the RM - keep in mind when installing coils. The Igo's air hole is quite low, so you have to be very careful to not over squonk. Vapewise I rate them equal. The Igo, with the drain channel in the middle, drains better for me than the RM.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Beautiful wounded coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Awesome ex-Reonaut (?). Those are great juices.


no no no watch this space. have you seen a Dna 30 reo hint hint

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> no no no watch this space. have you seen a Dna 30 reo hint hint
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



What where?


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> no no no watch this space. have you seen a Dna 30 reo hint hint


Noooo, missed that! Do tell. @Gizmo must have a robot looking for "Dna30" - he was quick as a flash on your post.


----------



## RIEFY

lol. I saw post on ecf of a guy that mods his reo with a dna 20 chip and its beautiful

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol. I saw post on ecf of a guy that mods his reo with a dna 20 chip and its beautiful
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



OMG I must have, just take my money


----------



## RIEFY

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/478411-moddified-reo-grand-dna20d.html


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/478411-moddified-reo-grand-dna20d.html


Yes, I followed that. Great explanation of why he did it. Unfortunately not even thinking of doing it commercially.


----------



## RIEFY

http://forums.aussievapers.com/modding-technical/17883-dna20-sick-mod-bottom-feeder.html


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> http://forums.aussievapers.com/modding-technical/17883-dna20-sick-mod-bottom-feeder.html


You are travelling the world today! That looks awesome.


----------



## RIEFY

I quite like this one mathhee. I wonder if @Derick can do tge woodwork for me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I quite like this one mathhee. I wonder if @Derick can do tge woodwork for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I am sure he could and @johanct could do the electronics. You will need a 510 connection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

This guy custom painted his Reo - very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oh yeah, I saw that at the time. Awesome.


----------



## The Golf

mmmm DNA30 in a Reo Sounds like a challenge


----------



## BhavZ

Man that reo looks like it was made of wood.. Hard to believe it is a paint job


----------



## Zegee

Thought I would share this with you guys.
as some of you may know I went a bit bonkers with drilling out my airhole and have been searching for a local solution and redeye hasn't got his AFC available yet.
which led me to this 



works better than sellotape and at first attempt I must say extremely pleased. 

I will be making another and do believe only 1 airhole is required

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Thought I would share this with you guys.
> as some of you may know I went a bit bonkers with drilling out my airhole and have been searching for a local solution and redeye hasn't got his AFC available yet.
> which led me to this
> View attachment 1610
> 
> 
> works better than sellotape and at first attempt I must say extremely pleased.
> 
> I will be making another and do believe only 1 airhole is required
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Wow, you have buggered up your wedding ring!


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Wow, you have buggered up your wedding ring!


lmk nah man lost that after the first 3 months .

It's actually quite funny this was a washer out of tap fitting that was just laying around

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> lmk nah man lost that after the first 3 months .
> 
> It's actually quite funny this was a washer out of tap fitting that was just laying around
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Glad you got it sorted sir. Damn sight cheaper than getting a new cap.


----------



## Silver

Wow, that's quite amazing 
You were lucky to find a piece that fitted exactly.


----------



## Zegee

Silver1 said:


> Wow, that's quite amazing
> You were lucky to find a piece that fitted exactly.


luck and a bit of boredom I guess

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## andro

Now please don't laugh ..... Why all the hype about reo and what make them so great? 
Been searching a bit but got not yet a simple answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

andro said:


> Now please don't laugh ..... Why all the hype about reo and what make them so great?
> Been searching a bit but got not yet a simple answer




Its a spin on the matrix. U hear about it u skepticle no one can realy explain it .. but once you try it youll no what heavens all about ......sry least simple answer ever lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Can u use any atomiser , tanks etc on it ? Or come with his own specific one ?


----------



## BhavZ

You can use any atty on it if I am not mistaken but the bottom fed drippers are the best for it. 

The strength of the reo is that you can have the benefit of the dripper in terms of flavour, throat hit and vapour with the convenience of a tank. The squeeze bottle holds the juice for you (tank aspect) and when you squonk (squeeze) it, the action wets the wick and coil and the atty behaves like a dripper.

So all in all, the purist vape of a dripper with the convenience of a tankomiser/clearomiser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

Ok . I started finally to understand . Thanks


----------



## Andre

So, seems the Reo Woodvils were all sold in a flash and the new low sub-ohm kits should be available by around 20 March. What is next? The modmaster says:


----------



## johan

*Reo*ville, *Wood*ville, *Longwait*ville - apologies! I think I'm just jealous.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> *Reo*ville, *Wood*ville, *Longwait*ville - apologies! I think I'm just jealous.


Lol, it is just a one person business still believing in the personal touch. And not interested in becoming a chain store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

What I find amazing is the following this one man business has created!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy

The suspense is killing meeeeeeeee!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> The suspense is killing meeeeeeeee!!


You have our empathy, we know the feeling. Hang in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Silver said:


> What I find amazing is the following this one man business has created!


good product and quality in the craftsmanship, also helps that he does the quality control himself, not some Chinese 6 yr old working for crayons and a coloring book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

suspense is done package delivered

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Notice the silence. I assume one of awe and happiness...


----------



## vaalboy

One word.........wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

hows the juice?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Congratulations @vaalboy! Geez I can see the e-juice in your veins on your hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Now I understand what Reoville is all about.??


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hows the juice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I've juiced up with one of my mixes so I can compare to what is in my nauty. Juice does taste different.

Thanks for all the extras @CVS, you are awesome. I will test drive those samples and let you know.


----------



## RIEFY

cool bro. dont forget to change cotton when you try the heathers. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats @vaalboy, and welcome to Reoville. Glad you are enjoying that beautiful little one. Are you a member of ECF? If so, please register your Reo household at the end of this thread. If not, let me know and will register for you. Enjoy experimenting with the Reo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 1679
> 
> 
> One word.........wow!



I'm a little jealous Markus! Please bring it to the club meeting on Thursday! I NEED to touch and feel it!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little jealous Markus! Please bring it to the club meeting on Thursday! I NEED to touch and feel it!


Ask him to bring an extra bottle for you to put some Menthol in it to vape on the Mini.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Ask him to bring an extra bottle for you to put some Menthol in it to vape on the Mini.



Yes Markus let's do that! I'll bring the VM Menthol Ice!


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @vaalboy !

- tell us how it compares to what you are used to.


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> Congrats @vaalboy, and welcome to Reoville. Glad you are enjoying that beautiful little one. Are you a member of ECF? If so, please register your Reo household at the end of this thread. If not, let me know and will register for you. Enjoy experimenting with the Reo.



I see ECF has been down for maintenance the whole day, but will register when they back up and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @vaalboy !
> 
> - tell us how it compares to what you are used to.



Thanks, am planning to do a full comparison as this is my first experience with a rebuildable but am going to give it a week or so in order to get a better perspective. I've already sucked 6ml and killed one 18490 since 5 ish today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little jealous Markus! Please bring it to the club meeting on Thursday! I NEED to touch and feel it!



Don't wait, get one now!!

Eish, I might be travelling on Thur so may miss the meet. Will check my flight times tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Andre

Here is the maintenance video as promised. I do that around every month, applying the noalox using an ear bud or tooth pick. If you do not go below 1 ohm, every 2 months should be more than enough. You can wash the mod in soapy water as well (without the battery obviously), rinse and just dry it well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Don't wait, get one now!!
> 
> Eish, I might be travelling on Thur so may miss the meet. Will check my flight times tomorrow and let you know.



Oh sheeezzz... here we go again!


----------



## Andre

Love the new avatar, @vaalboy! HEART had a win with the Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

@vaalboy many congrats on finally getting you Reo, Vape the door off it my good man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

@Mathee where we on the Reo households list now? With the change of hands of the mini, we still on 16?


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> @Mathee where we on the Reo households list now? With the change of hands of the mini, we still on 16?


Waiting on an answer from @Cape vaping supplies in that regard.


----------



## RIEFY

im reoless for now. ill be back. does it count if I own a rm2 still? I will wait till benji gets his stock all I need is a mini. then im back in business

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

What made you decide to sell them all just to buy them again cvs

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

@Vapey McJuicy when is it happening ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

colours I want a copper vein mini. maybe I will hold out untill the afriville reo is launched

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Lol cvs you such enthusiast. So what you vaping on now

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

this is how im rolling for now untill it hits the classies lol






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Cut that ring off and throw in rba at least 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

But ditto to the same setup. Love the VTR before I can get my hands on DNA30 but unfortunately there is a world wide shortage

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

@Gizmo your post lead me to research dna30 and I might 1st get a dna before getting another reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

im scared to put the vtr under the blade... might just mess it up. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im reoless for now. ill be back. does it count if I own a rm2 still? I will wait till benji gets his stock all I need is a mini. then im back in business
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You'll get one the one you really want CVS, we know you love your mini's buddy!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

And then he sees the DNA's......


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Vapey McJuicy when is it happening ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Mmmmm soon, very soon.........


----------



## Gizmo

It's not hard bud. But I understand. Anyway we must never forget the cud towards that elusive best vape. There will always be a upgrade available, by time we get a dna30 a dna40 will be out. But personally I enjoy the chase of trying all the gadgets which I see cvs does as well. CUDDERS UNITE

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I allways had the dna in mind @Gizmo just made me research it sooner then I wanted to. the reo was the end of the road but, New doors were opened lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Gizmo said:


> It's not hard bud. But I understand. Anyway we must never forget the cud towards that elusive best vape. There will always be a upgrade available, by time we get a dna30 a dna40 will be out. But personally I enjoy the chase of trying all the gadgets which I see cvs does as well. CUDDERS UNITE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I want out lol..... I just want one or 2 devices that I can stick to. the disease is incurable! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

I definitely hear you guys, every week something new pops up, and it makes one wonder, makes one needy again. The DNAs just so hard to come by, but the more vapers want it, the more will get put out there. And of course the cheaper it will get too


----------



## RIEFY

this was about a year ago this pic is also after selling about 5 setups. the bug bit early I purchased my 1st mod in week 2 of vaping lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Happy cudding guys, we'll welcome you back in Reoville with open arms.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Thanks, am planning to do a full comparison as this is my first experience with a rebuildable but am going to give it a week or so in order to get a better perspective. I've already sucked 6ml and killed one 18490 since 5 ish today


My first rebuildable was a Reo as well. Clearly you will be in need of the bigger brother looking at your juice and battery consumption.


----------



## vaalboy

Can the Reonauts (and ex) share their coil resistance, material and gauge that provides the best vape. I'm aware of the potential subjectivity, but would like to establish whether there is an optimal range or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

vaalboy said:


> Can the Reonauts (and ex) share their coil resistance, material and gauge that provides the best vape. I'm aware of the potential subjectivity, but would like to establish whether there is an optimal range or not?



Bump? 

Reason for my asking is I have used coils from 1-1.5 ohm in 28 kanthal. Dying to hear if you find a 2 ohm better or 26 instead of 28?


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Bump?
> 
> Reason for my asking is I have used coils from 1-1.5 ohm in 28 kanthal. Dying to hear if you find a 2 ohm better or 26 instead of 28?


Sorry, we have been amiss. I almost exclusively use 28g, unless I do a twisted coil. My normal resistance is around 0.9 ohms, but I do play lower from time to time. I wick with silica, ekowool and cotton and have recently started using bamboo. From what I have gathered at the ECF Reo forum, most Reonauts coil between 0.7 and 1.5, with the 0.9 to 1.2 range probably the most popular. Higher than 1.5 you need a VW device to get satisfaction. 28g Kanthal is by far the most popular, as is cotton at this stage.
Here is my sort of standard coil, 1.4 mm ID, 28g Kanthal, 6 wraps, 0.91 ohms. From front and top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice coil !
What does the tilting of it do to the vape?


----------



## Silver

Oh and @Matthee, just noticed now, happy 8 month vaping anniversary!!!

My ECF powered signature is on the blink. First time since I installed it. Went to the ECF site and they asked me to change my password. Wonder if the site on ECF was reset or something... ?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Oh and @Matthee, just noticed now, happy 8 month vaping anniversary!!!
> 
> My ECF powered signature is on the blink. First time since I installed it. Went to the ECF site and they asked me to change my password. Wonder if the site on ECF was reset or something... ?



Its due to their upgrade yesterday or the day before, all members had to change/confirm passwords.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Nice coil !
> What does the tilting of it do to the vape?


Airflow, airflow....have not the foggiest, just saw the resident coil master on the Reo forum does it that way and, to be honest, it just comes out that way when I build. The Reomizer is very forgiving.


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Airflow, airflow....have not the foggiest, just saw the resident coil master on the Reo forum does it that way and, to be honest, it just comes out that way when I build. The Reomizer is very forgiving.



Thanks @Matthee, good to know



johanct said:


> Its due to their upgrade yesterday or the day before, all members had to change/confirm passwords.



Thanks @johanct - that must have reset their signature banner engine too...


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Oh and @Matthee, just noticed now, happy 8 month vaping anniversary!!!
> 
> My ECF powered signature is on the blink. First time since I installed it. Went to the ECF site and they asked me to change my password. Wonder if the site on ECF was reset or something... ?


Thanks, Silver. Appreciated. Proud of meself. Yes, ECF was down for a long time and one had to reset passwords. I like the simple signature for vaping stats below - just click on it to do the same. And of course the below that line I apprehended from a prominent member of this forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> Can the Reonauts (and ex) share their coil resistance, material and gauge that provides the best vape. I'm aware of the potential subjectivity, but would like to establish whether there is an optimal range or not?


the coil I wrapped and fitted to the reo that you vaped on 1st was pretty much where I liked it between .9 and 1.1

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the coil I wrapped and fitted to the reo that you vaped on 1st was pretty much where I liked it between .9 and 1.1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Your coils are in my display cabinet. Used of course.... I tried them all and liked the 1ohm best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Love your new avatar pic @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Matthee said:


>


I was somewhat skeptical about this, but just tried it and it works. Repeated twice, no hot legs at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Just a question. Do any of you feel that the Grand hits harder than the mini?


----------



## Andre

I have had the Igo-S on the Mini from day 1. So cannot do a direct comparison as the Grands all have RM2s. But, taking that into account I really cannot discern a difference in hit between the Mini and the Grand. Why, do you feel the Grand hits harder?


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> I have had the Igo-S on the Mini from day 1. So cannot do a direct comparison as the Grands all have RM2s. But, taking that into account I really cannot discern a difference in hit between the Mini and the Grand. Why, do you feel the Grand hits harder?


It feels like it. Maybe it's just because I'm so use to the mini.
Could the amp rating on the batteries make a difference on the hit?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> It feels like it. Maybe it's just because I'm so use to the mini.
> Could the amp rating on the batteries make a difference on the hit?


I have no idea. Could be because you have just filed and noaloxed and, thus, minimised voltage drop. File and noalox the Mini and see if you still feel a difference? Use fresh batt on both. New coil and wick could also make a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> I have no idea. Could be because you have just filed and noaloxed and, thus, minimised voltage drop. File and noalox the Mini and see if you still feel a difference? Use fresh batt on both. New coil and wick could also make a difference.


Probably just my imagination. Will do a proper comparison sometime in the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

That would be a very interesting comparison @TylerD .


----------



## Silver

Wouldn't it also be a good idea to use the same RM2, i.e. unscrew it from the Mini and put it on the Grand?
Then you have the same coil, wick - and juice
Just the battery would be different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Wouldn't it also be a good idea to use the same RM2, i.e. unscrew it from the Mini and put it on the Grand?
> Then you have the same coil, wick - and juice
> Just the battery would be different


Yes, I will do just that. I really like the feel of the Grand. 
I will do that somewhere in the week.


----------



## Silver

Ok, looking forward to hear.

When you do, mention the specs of the battery being used in each. 

Also, check if one battery is new(ish) and the other is old(ish). Maybe the older one doesn't hold as much Voltage when fully charged. Don't you have the LUC charger? You can test that as @johanct pointed out in another thread... 

Also, work out the implied current at that voltage and resistance. And lets see what percentage of the max current that is for each battery. Maybe that has to do with it too.


----------



## vaalboy

I'm also looking forward to your comparison findings @TylerD.


----------



## TylerD

Seeing we have so many Reo's in South africa, can't we have a REO-Army section under the General forums?
Everytime I want to post something reo related, I need to search for this thread.
Just a question. Will make life a bit easier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

TylerD said:


> Seeing we have so many Reo's in South africa, can't we have a REO-Army section under the General forums?
> Everytime I want to post something reo related, I need to search for this thread.
> Just a question. Will make life a bit easier.



I agree. I'm also convinced that the numbers will grow as soon as Reo's are available locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Will look into that. Shall we call it Reoville?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Reoville will work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Seeing we have so many Reo's in South africa, can't we have a REO-Army section under the General forums?
> Everytime I want to post something reo related, I need to search for this thread.
> Just a question. Will make life a bit easier.





vaalboy said:


> I agree. I'm also convinced that the numbers will grow as soon as Reo's are available locally.





TylerD said:


> Reoville will work perfectly.


Done. Please let me know if there are any more threads to be moved.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Done. Please let me know if there are any more threads to be moved.


Awesome stuff! Thank you so much @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Whoooop whoooop!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so I filed the mini and noaloxed it and it hits like a beast again.
I think the Grand and mini is pretty much the same. Bit of a premature judgement on my side guys. Sorry.
Keep the contacts clean, even if it doesn't look dirty!
Got 33g twisted coils on both and I am in love! 
I will not return to anything else! 
I love Spongebob and Patrick!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Send them my regards @TylerD
Happy for you -


----------



## vaalboy

Good to know that I'm not missing out on too much @TylerD. My next buy is going to be some thinner kanthal for twisted coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I assume you need to order Button Covers if you want it to look kewl?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume you need to order Button Covers if you want it to look kewl?
> 
> View attachment 2357


Yip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I filed the mini and noaloxed it and it hits like a beast again.



What is Noalox and what do you use it for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> So, seems the Reo Woodvils were all sold in a flash and the new low sub-ohm kits should be available by around 20 March.



Would it make sense to hang on for this @Matthee!

Wow this is a first for me... doing a little research before diving in head first!


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> What is Noalox and what do you use it for?


It is an anti-oxidizing paste. You get some with your Reo. 
From ECF. From Lisafo1

"I often get asked questions about Noalox and why it's so beneficial to use it on our mechanical mods.
Virtually every well-known mechanical mod manufacturer recommends it and many even ship their mods with Noalox pre-applied to various parts of the unit.

Here's why:

In a mechanical mod, the current is having to "jump" from one part of the mod to another. 

Oftentimes, no matter how carefully you clean your equipment, some invisible oxidation or particles can remain on the contact points that interfere with the full current flow, or indeed, on the battery contact points themselves.

Noalox is a substance that contains zinc particles which conduct electricity. Using it on the contact points of your mod, bridges any miniscule gaps that may be caused by oxidation or dirt, or just a battery that's not as flat as it could be on its contact areas.

Additionally, the current must flow up the main tube, so any threaded joins that you have in the unit, can benefit from Noalox, both to keep the threads working nicely, and to ensure contact is maintained all throughout the threads.

I have seen some people talking about using petroleum-based products, however, this is a bad idea, and here's why:

Petroleum based products are non-conductive, so whilst they may make your threads operate all nice and smoothly, they may actually impede current flow. However, if you have threaded parts on your mod that frequently come into contact with juice, (such as within a juice feeding tank), petroleum jelly is the better product to use here to keep threads flowing freely, but only in an area where current is not expected to flow.

Hope that helps explain the situation."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> It is an anti-oxidizing paste. You get some with your Reo.



Thanks a million... perfect explanation!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Would it make sense to hang on for this @Matthee!
> 
> Wow this is a first for me... doing a little research before diving in head first!


Lol, Yes, it probably would...but it did not stop me from getting my Mini. Problem is, no longer 20 March, more like end of April - the manufacturer did not deliver as promised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

So by reading a couple of posts here today, it seems as if some new and ex-Reo owners, might just be awaiting some Reomail with clenched buttocks and ragged fingernails.

I figured it was a good time to come clean and finally admit, that I too, have received Reomail from near Maine a few weeks ago. My Reo Mini in blue & black wrinkle arrived the last week of Feb. Since then some more serious life matters have unfortunatly come up, and I guess I just wasnt much in the right frame of mind for "show & tell", if you guys can accept that as a mitigating factor.

My Mini has been close to my side however, and now that things seem a bit calmer, I just thought I should share.

I will sing the Reo's praises by pointing you to every current/previous Reo owner's posts on here, because everyting they said, is undoubtebly true. It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster.

Below is a picture for the thread (learning the camera on my new phone, proves a bit more tricky than the Reo itself was to learn, it seems)

So hello Reoville, thank you for having me......










Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD

Vapey McJuicy said:


> So by reading a couple of posts here today, it seems as if some new and ex-Reo owners, might just be awaiting some Reomail with clenched buttocks and ragged fingernails.
> 
> I figured it was a good time to come clean and finally admit, that I too, have received Reomail from near Maine a few weeks ago. My Reo Mini in blue & black wrinkle arrived the last week of Feb. Since then some more serious life matters have unfortunatly come up, and I guess I just wasnt much in the right frame of mind for "show & tell", if you guys can accept that as a mitigating factor.
> 
> My Mini has been close to my side however, and now that things seem a bit calmer, I just thought I should share.
> 
> I will sing the Reo's praises by pointing you to every current/previous Reo owner's posts on here, because everyting they said, is undoubtebly true. It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster.
> 
> Below is a picture for the thread (learning the camera on my new phone, proves a bit more tricky than the Reo itself was to learn, it seems)
> 
> So hello Reoville, thank you for having me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff! Enjoy that Reo all the way!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Enjoy that Reo all the way!!!



Gracias Senor TylerD!!


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> So by reading a couple of posts here today, it seems as if some new and ex-Reo owners, might just be awaiting some Reomail with clenched buttocks and ragged fingernails.
> 
> I figured it was a good time to come clean and finally admit, that I too, have received Reomail from near Maine a few weeks ago. My Reo Mini in blue & black wrinkle arrived the last week of Feb. Since then some more serious life matters have unfortunatly come up, and I guess I just wasnt much in the right frame of mind for "show & tell", if you guys can accept that as a mitigating factor.
> 
> My Mini has been close to my side however, and now that things seem a bit calmer, I just thought I should share.
> 
> I will sing the Reo's praises by pointing you to every current/previous Reo owner's posts on here, because everyting they said, is undoubtebly true. It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster.
> 
> Below is a picture for the thread (learning the camera on my new phone, proves a bit more tricky than the Reo itself was to learn, it seems)
> 
> So hello Reoville, thank you for having me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff. Most welcome to this outpost of Reoville. Thought I saw a reference to your Reo in a post you made here on the forum somewhere, then thought maybe you were joking. Anyhow, glad things are back to less serious. Now we need to get you registered on ECF. Are you a member there? If not, no problem - I can get your name on the list - let me know please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> Awesome stuff. Most welcome to this outpost of Reoville. Thought I saw a reference to your Reo in a post you made here on the forum somewhere, then thought maybe you were joking. Anyhow, glad things are back to less serious. Now we need to get you registered on ECF. Are you a member there? If not, no problem - I can get your name on the list - let me know please.



Thank you so much Mayor @Matthee ! Appreciate your words and guidance through your posts on here, it has made both the process of getting, and the learning so much easier!

Yes I think I made an offhand comment in one of the battery threads, no one called me on it though. I have actually registered on ECF not many days ago yes (my post will be under name McJuicebottle) and they have allready updated the households list. 

Which by the way shows we are now on 18 households (?) and have thus passed the French *spit* and are now 4th on the rest of the world list.






*Credit to nerak from ECF for the graph*

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

@Vapey McJuicy its Ecf ... electronic cigarette forum..

Efc would be funny tho electronic forum cigarette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Eish

Been waiting patiently to purchase my Reo. Was hoping to get the upgraded subohm kit, but now that it has been delayed I think I may actually fire off an order and then upgrade when it launches.

Hopefully we will be at 20 Reonauts soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

shabbar said:


> @Vapey McJuicy its Ecf ... electronic cigarette forum..
> 
> Efc would be funny tho electronic forum cigarette



Haha, indeed you are correct @shabbar !

I'm an idiot, apologies........

I meant to type ECF, where unlike EFC MMA fighting, there are no sweaty guys and pretty ring girls, at least that we know off.

Thanks for the correction Sir! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

Lol no stress boet .


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

devdev said:


> Eish
> 
> Been waiting patiently to purchase my Reo. Was hoping to get the upgraded subohm kit, but now that it has been delayed I think I may actually fire off an order and then upgrade when it launches.
> 
> Hopefully we will be at 20 Reonauts soon



I was contemplating waiting too @devdev, but also thought getting the upgrade kit later on. When @Oupa brings them in hopefully, it should be easy. Do it! 

We need 20! Cause its nice here 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Hehehe I have been in discussions with Oupa about when he is expecting them.

Last we spoke he said he was waiting for the subohm kit, but I don't think I can put this off any longer.

I nearly purchased this time last month, and now I regret not doing it then.

Also don't think the exchange rate has played out nicely with me waiting longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Thank you for the kind word @Vapey McJuicy, appreciated. And thanks for registering. CVS is still registered (as Vamoman), is now back in the fold and can stay counted. @Gizmo is still counted as a Reo household, so we are actually only 17 Reo households. If @devdev takes the step we shall be 18. If @Rob Fisher sleeps well we might be 19. 
Go for it @devdev, you won't be sorry. Sub-ohm kits only expected end April now if I understand correctly. But do not buy spare springs or repair kits for the sub-ohm kit will basically be a repair kit and you will then have your old spring and other replaced parts as a repair kit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Vapey McJuicy said:


> So by reading a couple of posts here today, it seems as if some new and ex-Reo owners, might just be awaiting some Reomail with clenched buttocks and ragged fingernails.
> 
> I figured it was a good time to come clean and finally admit, that I too, have received Reomail from near Maine a few weeks ago. My Reo Mini in blue & black wrinkle arrived the last week of Feb. Since then some more serious life matters have unfortunatly come up, and I guess I just wasnt much in the right frame of mind for "show & tell", if you guys can accept that as a mitigating factor.
> 
> My Mini has been close to my side however, and now that things seem a bit calmer, I just thought I should share.
> 
> I will sing the Reo's praises by pointing you to every current/previous Reo owner's posts on here, because everyting they said, is undoubtebly true. It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster.
> 
> Below is a picture for the thread (learning the camera on my new phone, proves a bit more tricky than the Reo itself was to learn, it seems)
> 
> So hello Reoville, thank you for having me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Congrats @Vapey McJuicy !!
All the best with your REO

*"It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster." *

Love that description!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Matthee said:


> Thank you for the kind word @Vapey McJuicy, appreciated. And thanks for registering. CVS is still registered (as Vamoman), is now back in the fold and can stay counted. @Gizmo is still counted as a Reo household, so we are actually only 17 Reo households. If @devdev takes the step we shall be 18. If @Rob Fisher sleeps well we might be 19.
> Go for it @devdev, you won't be sorry. Sub-ohm kits only expected end April now if I understand correctly. But do not buy spare springs or repair kits for the sub-ohm kit will basically be a repair kit and you will then have your old spring and other replaced parts as a repair kit.



Indeed a pleasure @Matthee, very sincere words. I actually thought with all the changing of hands that might be the case, but atleast we level now. Either devdev or Rob will have to go then, to the Eiffel tower in Paris, to unzip and whilst taking a proper Reo vape, unleash a proudly SA stream of warm filtered Castle draught, against the very symbol that is France.....

Viva le Afrique de Sud!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Silver said:


> Congrats @Vapey McJuicy !!
> All the best with your REO
> 
> *"It is an awesome device, a lung punching, cloud breathing, flavor spewing juicemonster." *
> 
> Love that description!



Thank you so much @Silver! Mucho appreciado sir 

And its not copyrighted so feel free to quote! Ha-ha

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa

Ok so that is too long to wait for the upgrade kits. Think I'm going ahead with placing my order for first batch of Reo stock as well as other Reo spares. Will keep everyone updated.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zegee

Oupa said:


> Ok so that is too long to wait for the upgrade kits. Think I'm going ahead with placing my order for first batch of Reo stock as well as other Reo spares. Will keep everyone updated.


Will you be getting spare doors as well?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Oupa

Might get a couple... the problem is there are so many colours options

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Oupa said:


> Might get a couple... the problem is there are so many colours options


Any idea on pricing and can we put in requests?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Either devdev or Rob will have to go then, to the Eiffel tower in Paris, to unzip and whilst taking a proper Reo vape, unleash a proudly SA stream of warm filtered Castle draught, against the very symbol that is France.....



It will have to be @devdev because I've been to France and I won't be visiting again in a long time!  They are rude and their food is kak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Rob Fisher said:


> It will have to be @devdev because I've been to France and I won't be visiting again in a long time!  They are rude and their food is kak!



LOL! Ok we wont force you, even though you have more motives than the rest of us then Rob! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Ummmm France is pretty low on my list of travel priorities.

Next trip has to be USA or Italy and other bits of Europe.

Have also done France, and they didn't do much for me. As Clarkson said "Cheese eating surrender monkeys"

Women there also weren't that great. I hear that Denmark and Sweden are populated by tall blondes... that sounds a little more inviting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Women there also weren't that great. I hear that Denmark and Sweden are populated by tall blondes... that sounds a little more inviting



USA and any Scandinavian country and I'n there like a bear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Oupa, how will you be handling colour choices?
Are you going to take orders from people for specific colours or are you going to order some of the more popular variants?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> What is Noalox and what do you use it for?



Noalox is a dual purpose paste which keeps contacts clean and provides excellent conductive paths/surface area for energy to be passed on to whatever it makes contact with (i.e fire switch). Apologies for this posting, Didn't see @TylerD 's excellent answer above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

inspired by @TylerD

meet my new raw/black vein Reo











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks Matthee for giving me the opportunity to move back to reoville!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Beautifully done, @Cape vaping supplies. Now please tell us exactly how you went about it.


----------



## RIEFY

oh it took about 20min. bought some paint stripper dulux brand. painted it on and left for 10mins and everything peeled off. I covered the 510 connection and plastic bits.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> inspired by @TylerD
> 
> meet my new raw/black vein Reo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff @Cape vaping supplies .
Yes please tel how you did it?


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oh it took about 20min. bought some paint stripper dulux brand. painted it on and left for 10mins and everything peeled off. I covered the 510 connection and plastic bits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff! Sorry, a bit late.


----------



## RIEFY

wasnt happy with the black door so I stripped it.

this is how I did it.

you will need a paint brush a sponge and some paint stripperand gloves





next step is to paint the stripper on the parts you want stripped





wait 10min and this will happen





take a sponge and wipe paint off





once all paint removed rinse and wipe off. 

the base of the rm2 also had a few dings and scratches so I took some sand paper and sanded the silver plating off and finished with 2000grit to give it a shine.

here is the end product





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

As good as new, @Cape vaping supplies. Well done. Thanks for showing us how.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> As good as new, @Cape vaping supplies. Well done. Thanks for showing us how.


thanks to you Matthee. do you perhaps know if I can spray the black button with a chrome spray? do you even get chrome spray?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thanks to you Matthee. do you perhaps know if I can spray the black button with a chrome spray? do you even get chrome spray?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The button is Delrin. Have an idea you can not easily paint it if at all. Maybe @Oupa will bring in some of the new aluminum buttons or I can get you one with my next order.


----------



## RIEFY

thanks matthee. im meeting oupa tomorrow will hear what he says. will keep you posted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Is nolax available locally? I did a google search and didn't come up with anything besides conductive grease some guy sourced on an electronics forum?

Sharief, your reo looks great.


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> wasnt happy with the black door so I stripped it.
> 
> this is how I did it.
> 
> you will need a paint brush a sponge and some paint stripperand gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next step is to paint the stripper on the parts you want stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait 10min and this will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take a sponge and wipe paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once all paint removed rinse and wipe off.
> 
> the base of the rm2 also had a few dings and scratches so I took some sand paper and sanded the silver plating off and finished with 2000grit to give it a shine.
> 
> here is the end product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I will be getting some of that stripper for my doors then.
The Nitromorse ones I used isn't very good.
I also have some other paint mods I might do...


----------



## RIEFY

its the duramstripper

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its the duramstripper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks CVS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Is nolax available locally? I did a google search and didn't come up with anything besides conductive grease some guy sourced on an electronics forum?
> 
> Sharief, your reo looks great.


Not that I know of. There is some other stuff some use - will search for the name and let you know.


----------



## RIEFY

I just realised I need another reo. any one want to sell pm me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

dielectric grease I think

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dielectric grease I think
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That's exactly it, thanks.


----------



## johan

Why would they call it "dielectric" grease, as dielectric per se is electrical insulation?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just realised I need another reo. any one want to sell pm me
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 


CVS you can have my Mini for...........







........ wait for it.............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY

matthee is going to ban you for posting that pic

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> matthee is going to ban you for posting that pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Oh, I really didn't know......

In that case, specially for @Matthee !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RIEFY

lol sourced my other reo watch this space

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

This thread is going to lead to some pretty hefty fines!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

oh yes forgot Rob also hates them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> This thread is going to lead to some pretty hefty fines!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Oooooh!

In that case, here's one for @Rob Fisher too......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carry on my children... don't cry when the fines box heads your way at the next Vape meeting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Matthee help me out here... the children are getting out of hand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob lets give them all a medal:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Vapey McJuicy said:


> CVS you can have my Mini for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ wait for it.............



I Looove it!!! @Matthee must be rolling on the floor in agony!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> I Looove it!!! @Matthee must be rolling on the floor in agony!!



He is... since this thread he has been MIA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

picked up my second reo now whooo hooo




there will be stripping action again tonight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Where the hell do all these second hand Reos keep on appearing from people? Got a serious case of FOMO going on here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> picked up my second reo now whooo hooo
> 
> 
> 
> there will be stripping action again tonight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Who did you steal it from?


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> *there will be stripping action again tonight*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



This is starting to sound like an adult movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

this was one that I sold to a friend. twistes his arm and got it back

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Oooooh!
> 
> In that case, here's one for @Rob Fisher too......


so funny hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Where the hell do all these second hand Reos keep on appearing from people? Got a serious case of FOMO going on here



Agreed! Where the hell are they coming from?


----------



## RIEFY

im back in reo heaven for good. completed project number 2 tonight.
need to do minor sanding and polishing on attys. then they all good.

here is how they stand now





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

@Matthee Do you know anything about the Igo-BF RBA on Reos Mods?

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

How does it stack up against Reomiser? 

I need to know for 'research' purposes


----------



## Gizmo

Are those mini reos or grands

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

they are grands bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im back in reo heaven for good. completed project number 2 tonight.
> need to do minor sanding and polishing on attys. then they all good.
> 
> here is how they stand now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Awesome! That looks great!


----------



## Silver

Superb CVS. Those Grands really look grand


----------



## RIEFY

hammer tone door diy update





what do you guys think?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hammer tone door diy update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Looks great! How?


----------



## RIEFY

hammer tone spray matthee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> @Matthee Do you know anything about the Igo-BF RBA on Reos Mods?
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3
> 
> How does it stack up against Reomiser?
> 
> I need to know for 'research' purposes


Sorry for the late response, was a bit busy. They are quite a bit smaller than the Reomizer. Not a ceramic deck. Cap presses on and held by o-rings - the Reomizer cap screws on. Igo-S is all stainless steel, Reomizer is chrome plated brass. Performance on par with Reomizer for me. Igo-S drains a little bit better imo.


----------



## RIEFY

does any of my fellow reonaughts have a spare feeding tube for me? this second reo I got the guy cut too short to reach the bottom of the bottle.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hammer tone door diy update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Looks lekker CVS. I actually went and bought some Rust-o-leum spray myself.


----------



## RIEFY

thanks tyler. cant wait to see what you do to yours?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO questions

The REO Grande takes the 18650's or 2 x 18350's? Right?
Is there a benefit of either configuration?
Which are the best 18650's for the REO? AW IMR?
What is right number of coils using 28g kanthal on say a 1,5mmm drill bit?
Why would someone want to put a Kick into a Grand?


----------



## TylerD

It takes 1 x 18650
AW from Vape king, button tops
I would say 10 wraps would be good for you 
Got no idea!


----------



## RIEFY

what tyler said

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> It takes 1 x 18650
> AW from Vape king, button tops
> I would say 10 wraps would be good for you



Awesome thanks!


----------



## johan

The only benefit with 2 x 18350's higher voltage (2 x 3.7V = 7.4V), thus higher wattage. Downside will be much less vape time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

johanct said:


> The only benefit with 2 x 18350's higher voltage (2 x 3.7V = 7.4V), thus higher wattage. Downside will be much less vape time.


And popped coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO questions
> 
> The REO Grande takes the 18650's or 2 x 18350's? Right?
> Is there a benefit of either configuration?
> Which are the best 18650's for the REO? AW IMR?
> What is right number of coils using 28g kanthal on say a 1,5mmm drill bit?
> Why would someone want to put a Kick into a Grand?



Takes 1 x 18650. Not 2 x 18350s.
Yes, AW IMR, must be button tops
Depends on the resistance you are aiming for - see attached file.
Ignorance.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TylerD

johanct said:


> The only benefit with 2 x 18350's higher voltage (2 x 3.7V = 7.4V), thus higher wattage. Downside will be much less vape time.


And popped coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chop007

Oh NOOOOO, I cannot believe this. I have just managed to sort out my Chi-You Mech mod, while I was there, @Cape vaping supplies gave me a few pulls on his Reo. Now, by some amazing coincidence I have landed on this thread reading away. 

I suddenly had a thought, "Wow, that Reo was awesome, so much flavor, maybe I need one." What the heck man, this is ridiculous. I should just sell my house, buy a caravan, and spend the rest on Vape Gear and be done with it. Dammit, @Cape vaping supplies, YOU, IT WAS YOU, who planted this seed within my mind. 

...........Anyone know where I can get a Reo? Any color............

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chop007 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Reo? Any color.....



Sure! http://www.reosmods.com/ R3,000 a pop including some spares and accessories and shipping!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chop007

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure! http://www.reosmods.com/ R3,000 a pop including some spares and accessories and shipping!


Cool, I will just tune my goose to hit the streets this weekend and bring in some cash.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

posted a topic on ecf and Rob responded with this pic. I so want one o the door at least






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I can feel a new subthread in REOVille is about to be created by @TylerD and @Cape vaping supplies

It will be called "PIMP MY REO"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

silver what do u think of this slotted grand?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

It looks very interesting CVS

I like the colour, Silver and the finish looks great. 
I suppose the slots make it easier to keep an eye on your juice level. 
But why are the slots on the side also? I thought its just the door that has been modified. 

Probably not for me though. I think i would prefer a solid door


----------



## Silver

Just realised i was a bit dumb, you can see the bottle anyway with the cutout for squonking on the original door. 

You can tell i dont have a REO.....


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> It looks very interesting CVS
> 
> I like the colour, Silver and the finish looks great.
> I suppose the slots make it easier to keep an eye on your juice level.
> But why are the slots on the side also? I thought its just the door that has been modified.
> 
> Probably not for me though. I think i would prefer a solid door


I am with @Silver on this one, do not like it. Might be different in hand.


----------



## Silver

Also, it will probably look a bit worse with a red AW battery in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

this was done to make it even lighter

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this was done to make it even lighter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That makes sense - I have had one fall on my toes...ouch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> That makes sense - I have had one fall on my toes...ouch!



Don't let that happen with a VTR... you will lose the leg!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

@TylerD a suggestion for your Bob avatar :

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johanct said:


> @TylerD a suggestion for your Bob avatar :
> 
> View attachment 2662


Awesome @johanct ! Will use it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I don't know if a PINK Reo will suit you, but hey its your choice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine is still in New York but at least it's now out of the sorting dept!


----------



## Andre

Can you peeps access www.reosmods.com or is it just my system?


----------



## vaalboy

Nope can't get in either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Can you peeps access www.reosmods.com or is it just my system?



Thier site has been up and down like a Two dollar ***** for the last few days! I also can't reach it right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Nope can't get in either





Rob Fisher said:


> Thier site has been up and down like a Two dollar ***** for the last few days! I also can't reach it right now.


Thanks, so I have not been going Reonut. Hope they are loading the sub ohm kits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Thanks, so I have not been going Reonut. Hope they are loading the sub ohm kits.


That will be awesome!!!


----------



## BhavZ

Just tested it now and the site is down.

You can use this link to check if any site is down.


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Just tested it now and the site is down.
> 
> You can use this link to check if any site is down.


Useful link, thanks. They, however, tell me Reosmods is UP and reachable, but it is not for me.


----------



## BhavZ

I checked a few other sites that test functionality and tried to ping the site through cmd and the site is unreachable.

Looks like their international connection could be down but up and running locally (for them).


----------



## BhavZ

What country is reomods based in? I can try to see if a local proxy in the country can reach them and report back


----------



## BhavZ

Link

Looks like their server is down.


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Link
> 
> Looks like their server is down.


Thanks so much for you trouble. Not a problem, will get there eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Using Tor Browser , site is working fine. But cant access it with Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## BhavZ

Tor browser is a different ball game altogether..

It's like using the old onion browser.. Deep net FTW


----------



## iPWN

Indeed


----------



## Andre

iPWN said:


> Indeed


Well, I am downloading that gogga, thanks.


----------



## Andre

Amazing, @iPWN I am now communicating with you via the Tor browser. And I could access Reosmods. And I now have another option. Thanks. Nothing new happening on Reosmods though.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Amazing, @iPWN I am now communicating with you via the Tor browser. And I could access Reosmods. And I now have another option. Thanks. Nothing new happening on Reosmods though.


Just make sure your firewall and protection is up when using tor browser, you have access to the deep net with that and well there are few untoward people in the deep net


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Useful link, thanks. They, however, tell me Reosmods is UP and reachable, but it is not for me.



Yip same story for me.


----------



## RIEFY

mathee ard you planning on ordering from reosmods anytime soon?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mathee ard you planning on ordering from reosmods anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Waiting for the sub ohm kits and a few other bits and pieces, maybe an LP Grand or Mini, will see.


----------



## RIEFY

let me know if its possible to piggy back on the shipping need 1 or 2 doors and a feeding tube

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow I have just learnt something new! I wonder why the web site is down for us normal humans and then is up when using Tor!


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> let me know if its possible to piggy back on the shipping need 1 or 2 doors and a feeding tube
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


can I jump in on the shipping as well please

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I have just learnt something new! I wonder why the web site is down for us normal humans and then is up when using Tor!


I have not the foggiest, but @BhavZ says that it goes through the deep, dark part of the Internet, where dangerous peeps like he and @iPWN play. Peeps like me should stay away - might get my fingers burnt.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Peeps like me should stay away - might get my fingers burnt.



And me also!


----------



## devdev

@Rob Fisher @Matthee if you want to know about TOR go and google the story of Silk Road being shut down.

Will shock you to find out what was going on via TOR

Here is wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher @Matthee if you want to know about TOR go and google the story of Silk Road being shut down.



Whoaaaa.... heavy stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Yeah Tor can lead to a lot of trouble.

The reason why you are able to see the Site through tor is because it is most likely showing you a cached version of the web server they are using.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Also worth a mention is that TOR is largely used by people in countries where the government sensors and or blocks websites. It is a way for them to bypass these restrictions and find out what is being hidden from them and in turn let people in the rest of the world know what is truly happening in their own countries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher @Matthee if you want to know about TOR go and google the story of Silk Road being shut down.
> 
> Will shock you to find out what was going on via TOR
> 
> Here is wikipedia
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)


Thanks, very interesting. So now we have three peeps (@devdev, @BhavZ and @iPWN) trawling down there in Deepnet - I am running!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rex_Bael said:


> Also worth a mention is that TOR is largely used by people in countries where the government sensors and or blocks websites. It is a way for them to bypass these restrictions and find out what is being hidden from them and in turn let people in the rest of the world know what is truly happening in their own countries.


Agreed, my point was that there isn't really any form of security when using Tor Browser so I would refrain from using things like internet banking or online purchases with it.


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> Also worth a mention is that TOR is largely used by people in countries where the government sensors and or blocks websites. It is a way for them to bypass these restrictions and find out what is being hidden from them and in turn let people in the rest of the world know what is truly happening in their own countries.


Now I feel much better about some of our members, but, wait, do we also have such restrictions or are we being monitored on normal browsers?


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Agreed, my point was that there isn't really any form of security when using Tor Browser so I would refrain from using things like internet banking or online purchases with it.


That is very good to know, thanks.


----------



## devdev

Yes I think we are monitored, but I don't believe much is blocked.

I wouldn't trust the government to be ethical and not spy on the internet usage of citizens.


----------



## BhavZ

Everything you do on the net is being recorded by the ISP you are running through. It also depends on the laws in the country regarding internet usage that determines what may be stored and used for investigative purposes.

Things such as piracy etc are monitored. However in this country laws are more geared at people facilitating piracy than those make use of it. Casing point was the guy who uploaded the "4 corners" SA movie, he was heavily fined for doing such things yet many downloaders go unnoticed on a daily basis.

Our legislation is not really refined to internet piracy but ISP's are trying their best to prevent piracy through means of Usage Policies, but as of late they have started to use it more as a money making drive to try and get you to upgrade your line hence taking higher premiums on a monthly basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I use Tor off a USB stick when in China for only 2 reasons; 1. access to blocked sites and 2. personal security

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

my reos had a colour change






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

and these silicone driptips are the best I have used





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy

Where did you source those drip tips. Look interesting.


----------



## RIEFY

from vaporize. they like 20 bucks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy

These ones?

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/drip-tips/vivi-nova-510-drip-tip-black-soft-plastic/

Seem to be out of stock on all colours


----------



## RIEFY

yes its those. give him a call. I saw there were a few 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

So I did a rough look on the casing and a metallic black on the door.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

looks awesome.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

had my rm2 polished. think this one is done now.

went from this





to this





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say I'm a little excited because my REO is in SA! He had cleared customs!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> had my rm2 polished. think this one is done now.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That looks so neat! Love it.


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I'm a little excited because my REO is in SA! He had cleared customs!



im excited for your part!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> That looks so neat! Love it.


thanks Mr D

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> had my rm2 polished. think this one is done now.
> 
> went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That looks beyond awesome. Love that white drip tip. Don't like that air hole position? Should be on the other side?


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> That looks beyond awesome. Love that white drip tip. Don't like that air hole position? Should be on the other side?


Both mine's air hole is on that side. Is that wrong?


----------



## vaalboy

All I have been able to gather is that the air hole should be aligned to be in front of the coil? Mine lines up with the coil and if you taking a vape with the button at the bottom, the airhole is on the top facing straight up.


----------



## vaalboy




----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 2935


I can turn my mini to have that same spot, but my grand doesn't go that far. About 90deg back.


----------



## vaalboy

Does it line up with your coil?


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Does it line up with your coil?


Yes, in both cases.


----------



## vaalboy

From what I've read, that is key. @Matthee will most probably advise best.


----------



## Andre

Your air hole should be anywhere from 9 through 12 to 3 opposite from where you are. At 12 is the perfect position. If the airhole is facing too much toward you, you will get gurgling and leaking through the air hole. The thread on the RM2 is so that the cap will always align with the air hole does not matter where you are in relation to the air hole - so that has nothing to do with this exercise. If you cannot get your air hole in a good position, use a thicker o-ring, or use a drip tip o-ring, or use no o-ring.


----------



## Andre

BTW, if you have more than one RM2, do not swap caps - then you coils and air holes might not align.


----------



## vaalboy

Kewl thanks - my air hole is at 12 and inline with the coil - so spot on!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

my hole faces up when I take a toot. I turned it a bit more so its facing between the 2 sides

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> my hole faces up when I take a toot. I turned it a bit more so its facing between the 2 sides
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Great, I was worried for nothing!


----------



## Silver

@Cape vaping supplies - your REO in white looks so elegant!
Real suave smoothe REO!
Congrats on the modifications - looks superb


----------



## RIEFY

thank you silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have any of you guys bought and tried the IGO-BF thats available on the REO web site?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Have any of you guys bought and tried the IGO-BF thats available on the REO web site?


Yes, that is a modified Igo-S.

PROS:

Even smaller than the RM2, sexy on a Mini.
All stainless steel.
Drains a little bit better than the RM2.
Vape is equal to that of the RM2.
CONS:

Small, posts close to each other off to one side. Less easy to build than the RM2.
Air hole close to the deck. If you are an oversquonker like me, you get more leakage.
Top cap press on over o-rings, easier to disturb.
Deck is not ceramic like that of the RM2, extra place to watch when positioning coil.
After a few months of use of the Igo, I prefer the RM2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Air hole close to the deck. If you are an oversquonker like me, you get more leakage.



Thanks @Matthee that answers my question right on the nail! I'm an over-squonker of note! You just saved me some hard cash!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> View attachment 3094



They are so beautiful!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica went on her first outing today and I was a bit worried she may leak in my pocket or misbehave... she was well behaved and there were no issues...she didn't pull my pants down either which is a good thing (and I'm referring to Erica the REO and not Erica the actress)...

The REO passed the going out test...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Im so glad Erica didn't wee in your pocket Rob! That would not be good at such a tender stage of the romance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Im so glad Erica didn't wee in your pocket Rob! That would not be good at such a tender stage of the romance



Yip that was what was worrying me...


----------



## devdev

Just as well you got rid of the KFL+ then, largely incontinent that one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Just as well you got rid of the KFL+ then, largely incontinent that one



Bwhahaha... BIg time! It was incontinent even just standing on my desk! ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

For 'research' purposes I set my Reomiser on fire.

Smells pretty bad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> For 'research' purposes I set my Reomiser on fire.
> 
> Smells pretty bad!



Awesome glow that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Awesome glow that!


This little .8 ohm coil is actually a little firestarter, not just literally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@devdev have you given your Reo experience feedback yet? Good or bad, I would appreciate your input/review?


----------



## crack2483

I haven't read up on everything yet but what all do you get with you Reo order and what essential extras do you need to buy?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael

@crack2483 check the first post of this thread, all the vital info is there


----------



## crack2483

Rex_Bael said:


> @crack2483 check the first post of this thread, all the vital info is there



Looool! My apologies 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yesterday I made a post somewhere (and I can't find it now) about not taking my REO fishing on the second day due to juice disappearing while in the very hot cubby hole of the boat on a blistering hot day out on the water... will today I took two Nautilus's and the same thing happened! I think the heat evaporates the juice naturally no mater what device it's in!

Now another query... the silly O-Ring in the little 6ml bottles sometimes get's all bent out of shape and squonking doesn't work and the result is squonking and pressing and firing a few times until that burnt wool taste comes through and you realise Houston has a problem. I have to remove the bottle and manipulate the O-Ring. Does anyone else get this?

Man O Man does the REO give an awesome Vape!


----------



## RIEFY

hey Rob I occasionally had the sane issue. in my case I just turned the bottle tighter then usual and sqounking worked perfectly again.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, I was about to suggest as @Cape vaping supplies did. You did cut a notch at the bottom of the tube to prevent it sucking fast on the bottom? Yes, no vaping device likes a hot cubby hole. Get that cellphone holder for the Reo if you do a belt.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Yip, I was about to suggest as @Cape vaping supplies did. You did cut a notch at the bottom of the tube to prevent it sucking fast on the bottom? Yes, no vaping device likes a hot cubby hole. Get that cellphone holder for the Reo if you do a belt.



Yebo I did cut the tube... the problem is I never wear a belt... unless I happen to go to a prize giving or wedding!

She actually fits pretty well in my pocket!


----------



## RIEFY

so steve was nagging and nagging foe the past week for a reo and manipulated me tonight to sell emma to him and I caved. so as sad as I am to see her go I am also happy and excited we got another reo naught on board!









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Congrats stevo I'm on my way to your house now 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, congrats @steve (if that is the same Steve CVS is referring too?) Most welcome to Reoville. Are you a member at ECF or should I register your Reo household there? Do tell us how you experience the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

yes its him. I think you will need to register him matthee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve

Thanks guys . Matthee that would be very kind of you . Do I need to pm you my details ? Ive only ever lurked in ECF 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Thanks guys . Matthee that would be very kind of you . Do I need to pm you my details ? Ive only ever lurked in ECF
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No problems, I will just have you registered as "Steve".


----------



## steve

Awesome . And I will deffo give my impressions . So far im vaping monroe at 12mg on CVS 1 ohm coil and absolutely loving it to the max 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

PS Thanks Sharief . You legend 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> PS Thanks Sharief . You legend
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That he is. Wonder what is next on his list now that he is less one Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

for now im content with my reo! there is nothing else that can make me this happy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> for now im content with my reo! there is nothing else that can make me this happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That is true.


----------



## Metal Liz

Don't you wanna rephrase that and say no other mod bru...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

no other mod liz hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha I wasn't talking bout the mod, you said nothing else makes you as happy... Don't let your family see that 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

lol im dof 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

matthee understood lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to reoville Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Are any of the other Reonauts experiencing condensation build up issues in the drip tip? Every now and then I get some very diluted juice in my mouth after a bit of heavy chain vaping. I'm using the standard black plastic drip tip and was thinking that this problem could be exacerbated by sub ohm heat?


----------



## Silver

Congrats @steve, that is fantastic

@Cape vaping supplies , how kind of you to sell Emma. Hope Rob keeps you happy. Gosh that sentence sounds bad.

All the best guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Are any of the other Reonauts experiencing condensation build up issues in the drip tip? Every now and then I get some very diluted juice in my mouth after a bit of heavy chain vaping. I'm using the standard black plastic drip tip and was thinking that this problem could be exacerbated by sub ohm heat?



Nope I haven't experienced it Markus...


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Are any of the other Reonauts experiencing condensation build up issues in the drip tip? Every now and then I get some very diluted juice in my mouth after a bit of heavy chain vaping. I'm using the standard black plastic drip tip and was thinking that this problem could be exacerbated by sub ohm heat?


Have never had that, but you explanation sounds feasible. Easy solution is another Reo so you can alternate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> Have never had that, but you explanation sounds feasible. Easy solution is another Reo so you can alternate.



Now that sounds like a plan!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Are any of the other Reonauts experiencing condensation build up issues in the drip tip? Every now and then I get some very diluted juice in my mouth after a bit of heavy chain vaping. I'm using the standard black plastic drip tip and was thinking that this problem could be exacerbated by sub ohm heat?


I do get some condensation in my drip tip as well . I now use another drip tip with a kind of recess inside. It seems to help a bit. Just don't turn the Reo upside down. Wipe it out at night and ready to go again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## vaalboy

Nice @TylerD - did you source those locally?


----------



## Metal Liz

that's a very cool drip tip @TylerD, i love the design on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Problem is they just don't arrive once they leave New York ??


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Problem is they just don't arrive once they leave New York ??


The wait is agony, hang in there. Remember one of CVS's arrived after about 2 months and he got a replacement from Rob in the mean time. Then bought the original one at a bargain. That guy has a nose for a bargain! Wonder if @JimmyZee has received his yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Nice @TylerD - did you source those locally?


No, fasttech. So crap that we don't get very nice drip tips here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> The wait is agony, hang in there. Remember one of CVS's arrived after about 2 months and he got a replacement from Rob in the mean time. Then bought the original one at a bargain. That guy has a nose for a bargain! Wonder if @JimmyZee has received his yet?


lol I do hey... have you contacted rob to notify him that your package has not arrived? paying 500 bucks for shipping you cant wait that long with out making some noise. Rob is a reasonable guy I actually called him and spoke directly with him. Very nice guy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Yes, I've contacted them (reos@... as well as support@...), received a "snotty answer that the couple grand parcel is not stucked at New york. I don't mind waiting but what gets me is that it left N.Y on the 6'th of April and still it hasn't been scanned by our local customs, JAMAICA N.Y is one of the very few direct flights between the States and Oliver Thambo. I will phone him if nothing happens by the end of this week.


----------



## JimmyZee

Matthee said:


> The wait is agony, hang in there. Remember one of CVS's arrived after about 2 months and he got a replacement from Rob in the mean time. Then bought the original one at a bargain. That guy has a nose for a bargain! Wonder if @JimmyZee has received his yet?



Not yet Looks like its going for a 2nd round of customs clearance 
*Customs Clearance*
Your item is being processed by customs in SOUTH AFRICA at 7:43 am on April 15, 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Sorry to hear guys. Must be extremely frustrating


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to just say that when you have had a day out with family and you haven't vaped much and you get back to your kennel and you put a fresh battery in your REO and you sit back and create huge clouds of vapour and taste that life is pretty great at that stage! I do love Erica!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I was thinking almost the same thing but just from another angle, @Rob Fisher. After around 10 day of only Reos, when I got back and did fruity juices in the Aerotank and mPT3, thought to myself - this is really not as good as the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## steve

Thanks everyone for the well wishes , i am very happy with my new device and have finally got round to posting a pic , although you've already seen her in a few different outfits courtesy of @Cape vaping supplies. ive rewicked twice already and so far have vaped monroe, fuzion gummy blood, and now pink spot on her. first full day of reoville was perfect. Now to start reading this thread back to front

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

Next task will be learning how to scale down pictures


----------



## BhavZ

steve said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes , i am very happy with my new device and have finally got round to posting a pic , although you've already seen her in a few different outfits courtesy of @Cape vaping supplies. ive rewicked twice already and so far have vaped monroe, fuzion gummy blood, and now pink spot on her. first full day of reoville was perfect. Now to start reading this thread back to front
> View attachment 4024


Looking good man!



steve said:


> Next task will be learning how to scale down pictures



If you are using a windows pc, open the pic in Paint, there will be a resize option, resize it to 50%. Then click "file" -> "save as" and save it as a jpeg to a location of your choice. Once the file has saved right click on it in windows explorer and select "properties". There you will see the file size, if the size is 500kb or less you are good to go. If it is still around 1mb repeat the process above with a lower percentage till you get the desired file size.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Stays a beaut, @steve. Glad you are enjoying her. You can register her name here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-your-reos-name.1572/


----------



## steve

Thanks bhavz and matthee . I am still carefully considering the name 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO web site down again! 

I wonder if it's sub ohm or brass doors?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO web site down again!
> 
> I wonder if it's sub ohm or brass doors?


Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## TylerD

*Karen Gill*
7 hrs
Reosmods is down. Robert is aware. It has been down since 3 p.m.


----------



## Rob Fisher

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...rmation-most-recent-info-10.html#post12886777

Sub Ohms available on the REO web site boys!


----------



## Zegee

Anyone placed order yet? 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

they were listed shortly there was close to 200 I checked about a hout ago there werw only 40 left

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

All sold, he only got part of the springs shipment, should have more kits next week.


----------



## Zegee

Anyone interested in group buy? split shipping

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Anyone interested in group buy? split shipping
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


I am. Need 4 Grand kits and 2 Mini kits (that includes some spare kits).


----------



## steve

I would also be keen for this, definitely need some spares !!


----------



## Zegee

Ok so @Matthee @steve me and @fred1sa 

Anyone else?

Hopefully we csn get it for vape meet

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerD

Yep, 1 grand and mini and some other things.


----------



## Zegee

De list
@Zegee
@Matthee (4 Grand SO kits, 2 Mini SO kits)
@TylerD (1 Reo Grand, 1 Reo Mini, some things? - no SO Kits?)
@steve
@fred1sa
@Cape vaping supplies
@Vapey McJuicy (1 Mini SO kit)

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

me 2

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Me 3 too please, 1 mini kit

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Who edited my list? 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## devdev

One Subohm kitty for me please! Reo Grand


----------



## Zegee

Zegee said:


> Who edited my list?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Really?

Thanks anyway

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Who edited my list?
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine





Zegee said:


> Really?
> 
> Thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


Guilty as charged. Sorry, was trying to help, but shall desist.


----------



## Zegee

@Matthee no worries man just checking feel a bit violated but it's ok I be trusting u

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> @Matthee no worries man just checking feel a bit violated but it's ok I be trusting u
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


No, you are quite right I crossed the boundary there - I should not do that. I could just copy your list and do my own post with the same result. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> No, you are quite right I crossed the boundary there - I should not do that. I could just copy your list and do my own post with the same result. Thanks for the reminder.


if it was anyone else in would been upset

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> De list
> @Zegee
> @Matthee (4 Grand SO kits, 2 Mini SO kits)
> @TylerD (1 Reo Grand, 1 Reo Mini, some things? - no SO Kits?)
> @steve
> @fred1sa
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Vapey McJuicy (1 Mini SO kit)
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Nope, Grand SO kit and Mini SO kit.


----------



## Zegee

Zegee said:


> De list
> @Zegee
> @Matthee (4 Grand SO kits, 2 Mini SO kits)
> @TylerD (1 Reo Grand, 1 Reo Mini, some things? - no SO Kits?)
> @steve
> @fred1sa
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Vapey McJuicy (1 Mini SO kit)
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


ok so total 9 sub ohm grand kits and 4 mini sub ohm kits

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## steve

Hi @Zegee , I actually have a have a few items i need, juice bottles, tube feeder, post screws etc. Is this going to be ok ?


----------



## Silver

Ok, seeing as though there are so many on the list - I also wanna be on the list - I don't want to miss out on anything 

Only problem is I don't have the REO yet...

So, oh wise Reonauts - pray tell - do I need to order spare Sub-ohm kits even if I end up buying a REO fairly soon (which I presume has the sub-ohm kit built in?)

And, is the sub-ohm repair kit now the replacement for the normal repair kit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> Ok, seeing as though there are so many on the list - I also wanna be on the list - I don't want to miss out on anything
> 
> Only problem is I don't have the REO yet...
> 
> So, oh wise Reonauts - pray tell - do I need to order spare Sub-ohm kits even if I end up buying a REO fairly soon (which I presume has the sub-ohm kit built in?)
> 
> And, is the sub-ohm repair kit now the replacement for the normal repair kit?


last I read the new mods come with subohm kit and it would be advisable to have a spare . besides the bottles spare magnets etc 
@steve send me a pm and we can decide who needs what and go from there I'm sure all of us require more than just kits.

any objections please speak now 
everything will be split accordingly as it's the only way to do it 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Ok, seeing as though there are so many on the list - I also wanna be on the list - I don't want to miss out on anything
> 
> Only problem is I don't have the REO yet...
> 
> So, oh wise Reonauts - pray tell - do I need to order spare Sub-ohm kits even if I end up buying a REO fairly soon (which I presume has the sub-ohm kit built in?)
> 
> And, is the sub-ohm repair kit now the replacement for the normal repair kit?


Yes, the current stock will be upgraded with the SO kit - a notice will go out when completed. Until completed you will buy a Reo with the old stuff. And yes again, the SO kit will replace the normal repair kit.


----------



## RIEFY

I also need 2 tubes zee I will pop you a whats app

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

sweet

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Alex

Feel like I'm missing out on the party 

As soon as my budget allows, I am going to join the club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

One mini kit for me and I'm sure one grand kit for Rob.


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks all for your replies. 

For the moment count me OUT of this group buy. 

I will order all my stuff later. Thanks


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Ok thanks all for your replies.
> 
> For the moment count me OUT of this group buy.
> 
> I will order all my stuff later. Thanks



Maybe we can do something together in future, as I don't know what I'm receiving when it eventually arrives.


----------



## Silver

What do you mean by that Johan?



johan said:


> Maybe we can do something together in future, as I don't know what I'm receiving when it eventually arrives.


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> What do you mean by that Johan?



When you ready to order from Reomods, we can do an order together as I might need some more spares etc.


----------



## Silver

No problem, just dont count on me. It may be in a week or in 3 months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> No problem, just dont count on me. It may be in a week or in 3 months!



No worries, I will contact you once I'm ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from Rob at REO!

***************

Sub ohm kits will be back in stock on Wednesday .

All the mods on the site will have the new contacts as well

***************

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

Awesome news thanks mr fisher ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Zegee, please keep the following in mind for the group buy:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

@Matthee will do sir does anyone want to be the buyer ? also pleasse send me all requirements for the buy so I can forward to respective individual if it's not me . 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got my REO Badge today! I posted the Erica Video in the REO Lounge on ECF and this is what I got!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WOW had to fill a 6ml bottle in the REO already! Well let's give her a new battery as well! OMG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Well done on the REO badge Rob. That video deserve the credit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> I got my REO Badge today! I posted the Erica Video in the REO Lounge on ECF and this is what I got!
> 
> View attachment 4248


----------



## oldbroad

You may have gotten more than that! But Mum's the word!



( I found the place...yippee!) Now as long as i don't mess it up....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## oldbroad

Hey all you Reonauts and naughties.... I'm oldbroad ( but you can call me Kay if my user name bothers you).

I know Matthee from the Reo lounge in the USA. He told us about this new Reo place in the "tropics" so I thought I'd come visit. I met Robfisher today also....loved his vaping video.

I've been vaping since 10'21'2009, but found the ultimate vaping mod just two years ago when I discovered the Reo. I'm a diehard fangirl..oops, oldbroad.... of all things Reo now! Including the master jedi ninja modshucker also known as Rob.

I see that he and karenGill are already here,,, that's great!

Y'all come visit us whenever you want...the door's always open and the coffee's always fresh n hot ....but tread carefully cuz the clouds of vape are rather thick...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So good to have you on our local forum Kay! Really nice to chat to you last night and I can wait for my new bike to arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome Kay - great to have you here with us


----------



## Andre

oldbroad said:


> Hey all you Reonauts and naughties.... I'm oldbroad ( but you can call me Kay if my user name bothers you).
> 
> I know Matthee from the Reo lounge in the USA. He told us about this new Reo place in the "tropics" so I thought I'd come visit. I met Robfisher today also....loved his vaping video.
> 
> I've been vaping since 10'21'2009, but found the ultimate vaping mod just two years ago when I discovered the Reo. I'm a diehard fangirl..oops, oldbroad.... of all things Reo now! Including the master jedi ninja modshucker also known as Rob.
> 
> I see that he and karenGill are already here,,, that's great!
> 
> Y'all come visit us whenever you want...the door's always open and the coffee's always fresh n hot ....but tread carefully cuz the clouds of vape are rather thick...


Hi Kay, welcome to our little Reoville outpost. Great to see you here. No, Rob and Karen are not members that I know of, you probably saw cuttings of Rob's posts which we put up here to keep the Reonauts informed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Hi guys update Matthee offered to place order please contact him I have forwarded request on to him as well

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

have you sent through my order?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

That's the one I couldn't find please tell matthee u sent me what's app

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

@capevapingsupplies sent to matthee

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

vaalboy said:


> One mini kit for me and I'm sure one grand kit for Rob.


Hi please confirm that these are required as order is being placed 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

Hey peeps 
Just a shout out to @Matthee for placing orders for fellow sa reonauts, please do contact him or myself regarding payment 
Thanks again bud true reonaut

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve

I searched google images last night for reo grand cooper vein to show a friend and there was a pic from the forum of @Rob Fisher , reo in hand , half hidden behind a big cloud !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Confirmation by the man himself today:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow that REO site is so frustrating... not well designed and the fact that you have to page through tons of out of stock pictures is really annoying! Also his "let me know when in stock" thing doesn't appear to work either. 

You would think that with such an upmarket product doing so well he could afford to get a webmaster to fix up the web site!

OK I feel better now!


----------



## Andre

Brass doors will be in stock during this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

What's even more frustrating is that now that he has copper vein in stock, he doesn't have brass RM2's available. Think it's a bit of a lottery having every you want in stock at the same time


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> What's even more frustrating is that now that he has copper vein in stock, he doesn't have brass RM2's available. Think it's a bit of a lottery having every you want in stock at the same time



If you want the brass look, just buff off the nickle plating - that's exactly what CVS did on one of his RM2's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> If you want the brass look, just buff off the nickle plating - that's exactly what CVS did on one of his RM2's.



Nickle plated ones also out of stock.


----------



## johan

Yip you right @vaalboy, I've just checked now - he normally stocks within a week.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> What's even more frustrating is that now that he has copper vein in stock, he doesn't have brass RM2's available. Think it's a bit of a lottery having every you want in stock at the same time



And to make matters worse it's the Copper Vein I want... but there is a Woodvil that I really really want on ECF that someone may swop with one of the new REO with holes in and I'm holding back to see if that deal can be done!


----------



## eviltoy

Is the group buy sone already?


----------



## vaalboy

I believe so!


----------



## eviltoy

Dam I wanted a reo


----------



## Andre

Reonauts - if something normally in stock shows out of stock on the web site, just PM or email Rob telling him that and giving him your full order and he will send you a PayPal invoice. Many a time it is just the web site that is not up to date.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy

Ok cool gonna mail him now to get me a reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

Thanks @Matthee good to know. Will also send him an e mail. I tried to register an account yesterday but still waiting for activation reply mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Hi All
Just registered on the site today after reading all about Reo's for a while.
I'm pretty much set on a mini but now I see there are no standard reomizers in stock,would like to get some advice on whether to wait or just go with the LP version?
Sent an email to reosmods and they recommend only buying the repair kit and no other spares but this seems to contradict what a lot of the posts suggest?


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Hi All
> Just registered on the site today after reading all about Reo's for a while.
> I'm pretty much set on a mini but now I see there are no standard reomizers in stock,would like to get some advice on whether to wait or just go with the LP version?
> Sent an email to reosmods and they recommend only buying the repair kit and no other spares but this seems to contradict what a lot of the posts suggest?



The real guru on Reo's here is @Matthee - he will be the guy to properly advise you. PS. as I understand, the LP models can handle more types of RDA's than the standard models.


----------



## RIEFY

Hi Genosmate. welcome. if I had a choice today I would go lp for future modding of other rdas to use with the lp. so its rather a win situation where lp is concerned. you could add some spare screws ,magnets and orings. maybe im missing a couple of things but im sure matthee will be here soon to advise you aswell 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is the thread to read on what to buy when you first order.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/

But I only recently realised what the LP was all about... @Matthee should we not be buying an LP rather than the normal one? However what would be the point in non-bottom fed dripper on a REO anyway?


----------



## RIEFY

you need to modify the dripper to make it bottom fed rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you need to modify the dripper to make it bottom fed rob



Ahhhh that is so way above my pay grade!


----------



## RIEFY

there is the origen bottom fed which fits if im not mistaken

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> there is the origen bottom fed which fits if im not mistaken



I have a Cyclone on it's way!


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi All
> Just registered on the site today after reading all about Reo's for a while.
> I'm pretty much set on a mini but now I see there are no standard reomizers in stock,would like to get some advice on whether to wait or just go with the LP version?
> Sent an email to reosmods and they recommend only buying the repair kit and no other spares but this seems to contradict what a lot of the posts suggest?


I have just been on the site, there are stacks or standard Reo Mini 2.1 in stock? If you do not mind the extra $10, the LP (low profile) opens up the possibility of other atomizers (cyclone, origin V2, modded drippers), but the 2 atomizers he has on site are very good (Reomizer2 and the Igo - I prefer the Reomizer2). If you get the LP remember to get the low profile Reomizer as well. As to spares - my recommendations are contained in the very first post of this thread. Hope this helps.
EDIT: The cyclone will also fit the standard Reo, but if you get the separate Cyclone AFC (air flow control) it will only fit an LP Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Ok cool gonna mail him now to get me a reo


And?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> If you do not mind the extra $10, the LP (low profile) opens up the possibility of other atomizers (cyclone, origin V2, modded drippers), but the 2 atomizers he has on site are very good (Reomizer2 and the Igo - I prefer the Reomizer2). If you get the LP remember to get the low profile Reomizer as well.



It doesn't look like they have a Brass LP REO2?


----------



## eviltoy

Matthee said:


> And?


Looks like Ill have one in my possession tomorrow


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Looks like Ill have one in my possession tomorrow


Tomorrow? In your possession? How is that possible? Or are you in the US of A at the moment?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Matthee said:


> Tomorrow? In your possession? How is that possible? Or are you in the US of A at the moment?


I nagged someone and they caved lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> I nagged someone and they caved lol


That must be CVS - so he will be without a Reo again - probably aiming to get a LP Reo. Anyhow, congratulations. Show us when you have it please. Enjoy.


----------



## RIEFY

yeah I have a soft spot for these guys. eviltoy was worse then steve lol. yeah I want a sl lp grand with a atomic rda. time to start saving

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Good on ya @Cape vaping supplies. The way these guys rave about their Reo's it can't be easy letting one go


----------



## RIEFY

It's easy letting go. but when they gone you regret it lol. ive done this 1 too many times with a reo and yet I still do it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

[QUOTE="Matthee said:


> Reonauts - if something normally in stock shows out of stock on the web site, just PM or email Rob telling him that and giving him your full order and he will send you a PayPal invoice. Many a time it is just the web site that is not up to date.



I received a reply from Robert last night. He unfortunately cannot assist via e mail and also stated that items OOS on the website are OSS.

Bummer!!


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> I received a reply from Robert last night. He unfortunately cannot assist via e mail and also stated that items OOS on the website are OSS.
> 
> Bummer!!


PM or email me your order list, let me try via ECF PM.


----------



## vaalboy

Thanks Andre, 

I have just placed my order in fear of losing out on the copper vein. I added a note to the order requesting a brass RM2 (which is out of stock) instead of the normal one which is. Order number 14100. I also replied to his mail with the same request. Let's see, but if all else fails, I will polish it as Sharief did.

I recon Gizzarama should offer Robert his web site services

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> It's easy letting go. but when they gone you regret it lol. ive done this 1 too many times with a reo and yet I still do it


Yeah, felt it too when I sold that one. But not having even one Reo must be bad, bad!


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Thanks Andre,
> 
> I have just placed my order in fear of losing out on the copper vein. I added a note to the order requesting a brass RM2 (which is out of stock) instead of the normal one which is. Order number 14100. I also replied to his mail with the same request. Let's see, but if all else fails, I will polish it as Sharief did.
> 
> I recon Gizzarama should offer Robert his web site services


Congrats. Hope he helps you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> It's easy letting go. but when they gone you regret it lol. ive done this 1 too many times with a reo and yet I still do it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Stop complaining you know I am going to make you regret it even more


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> Stop complaining you know I am going to make you regret it even more


lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oldbroad

Well....I guess i better write something in here.. Hi Afrikaaners! I'm from across the pond. Blame matthee and RobFisher..they invited me over..and even covered the plane fare. ( There was also a slow boat..but it only goes to China)
This forum setup is very different from the US of A one, so i'll be stumbling around for a bit in here...please put the furniture up against the wall if you'd be so kind...

where's the coffee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hiya Kay! Welcome aboard the SA Forums! Happy to have another solid Reonaut here with us! You know that I already have a special place in my heart for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hi Kay, welcome again to our little Reoville outpost. Very happy that you visit us. If you have time please do a picture of you current Reo collection. I know it never stays the same for long, you being too generous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> Hiya Kay! Welcome aboard the SA Forums! Happy to have another solid Reonaut here with us! You know that I already have a special place in my heart for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldbroad

Hi my friend! The coffee's good here!Where is everybody? Oh wait.there you all are...I couldn't see too well cuz of all the CLOUDS! I'm starting to get the hang of this forum...wheres' the tigers n elephants?

That reminds me of the pic that Matthee posted on the USA forum of his camping...and Laurin photoshopped a charging lion in the background

You all have some great" smilies' here!


----------



## oldbroad

Matthee said:


> Hi Kay, welcome again to our little Reoville outpost. Very happy that you visit us. If you have time please do a picture of you current Reo collection. I know it never stays the same for long, you being too generous.



Your wish is my command Andre! It may take me awhile so in the meantime get your hankies ready( to help contain the drooling)


----------



## Andre

oldbroad said:


> Hi my friend! The coffee's good here!Where is everybody? Oh wait.there you all are...I couldn't see too well cuz of all the CLOUDS! I'm starting to get the hang of this forum...wheres' the tigers n elephants?
> 
> That reminds me of the pic that Matthee posted on the USA forum of his camping...and Laurin photoshopped a charging lion in the background
> 
> You all have some great" smilies' here!


Yes, and check out our rating system, not just "like", but a whole range. Oh, yes, I also copied you on the Real Us over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-behind-the-post.741/.
And a few other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Copper vein grand and a few odds and ends on its way......pity. I couldn't get a brass Reomizer, rob says he is swamped at the moment. Glad to see the reo business is booming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## oldbroad

Per Andre's request:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo

Wow very nice oldbroad. Stunning woodvilles you got there. Must have cost you a pretty penny 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

That's awesome !!!! One day when I grow up. ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

@Rob Fisher get your drooling bucket out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldbroad

from the left: cocobolo with a lovely door of which i don't know the type of wood, birdseye maple maybe; stabilized wood; latest run cocobolo;another stabilized wood; and another cocobolo..all topped with brass RM2's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


> Per Andre's request:



OMG! I need all of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> @Rob Fisher get your drooling bucket out



I have been drooling over them since I saw them on ECF! They are so need to haves!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldbroad

Gizmo said:


> Wow very nice oldbroad. Stunning woodvilles you got there. Must have cost you a pretty penny
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 Thanks Gizmo. All but the 18650 cocobolo were "rehomed" to me!The other one i managed to snag in the last woodvil sale a couple of months ago is lost in the mail somewhere..it's probably flying around somewhere trying to find ..whoever....maybe she took a left-hand turn instead of right


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been drooling over them since I saw them on ECF! They are so need to haves!


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


>



Stop teasing me Kay!


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I need all of those!




I'm not an addict, i'm not an addict....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> Stop teasing me Kay!


----------



## oldbroad

To be serious for just a sec.....can I copy n paste all these awesome smilies and put them in my Photobucket?


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


> To be serious for just a sec.....can I copy n paste all these awesome smilies and put them in my Photobucket?



Probably the best way to do it is send a message with them ALL in the message then right click on each one and select SAVE AS and save them to your Hard Drive... then you can upload them to Photobucket Kay.


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the best way to do it is send a message with them ALL in the message then right click on each one and select SAVE AS and save them to your Hard Drive... then you can upload them to Photobucket Kay.



Ummm... who do I send the message to? and how?


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


> Ummm... who do I send the message to? and how?



Don't worry here they all are... Just right click on each one and select SAVE AS.


----------



## oldbroad

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry here they all are... Just right click on each one and select SAVE AS.





Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry here they all are... Just right click on each one and select SAVE AS.




didn't work for me....that's ok...I'll go back to America and google smilies??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @oldbroad 

For the benefit of us that don't know you, would you care to explain how you met fellow esteemed forumites @Matthee and @Rob Fisher ?

Are you all friends on ECF?

Anyway, enjoy your occasional visits to our forum. We have a great place indeed...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> For the benefit of us that don't know you, would you care to explain how you met fellow esteemed forumites @Matthee and @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Are you all friends on ECF?



@oldbroad and @Matthee are old mates from ECF... I just got involved recently and Kay has been very sweet to me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## oldbroad

Silver said:


> Welcome @oldbroad
> 
> For the benefit of us that don't know you, would you care to explain how you met fellow esteemed forumites @Matthee and @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Are you all friends on ECF?
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your occasional visits to our forum. We have a great place indeed...




I'd be happy to, Silver. Andre joined the Reo forum a while back and then Rob came in just a short while ago. They both come visit us occasionally over there. They then invited me to come and join here. I've been a member of the Reo family for a couple of years now, exclusively vape on nothing but Reos because it's my opinion, having vaped various ecigs since Oct. of 2009, that's it's the best device, especially with such hands-on involvement by our mad mod making jedi ninja gold cape wearing porquepine loving Robert O'Neil.

( Yes...I'm one of those fangirls..er..women...er...old women


----------



## Andre

oldbroad said:


> Per Andre's request:


Ooh, that on right in the middle is wow, wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @oldbroad and @Matthee are old mates from ECF... I just got involved recently and Kay has been very sweet to me!


They are both old and senile. I am just senile.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry here they all are... Just right click on each one and select SAVE AS.



I think a fine for too many smileys is in order. Or did you pick up a dry herb mod? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

oldbroad said:


> I'd be happy to, Silver. Andre joined the Reo forum a while back and then Rob came in just a short while ago. They both come visit us occasionally over there. They then invited me to come and join here. I've been a member of the Reo family for a couple of years now, exclusively vape on nothing but Reos because it's my opinion, having vaped various ecigs since Oct. of 2009, that's it's the best device, especially with such hands-on involvement by our mad mod making jedi ninja gold cape wearing porquepine loving Robert O'Neil.
> 
> ( Yes...I'm one of those fangirls..er..women...er...old women



Thanks 

Great to hear the background. And let me say that our esteemed @Matthee has pretty much influenced almost all of SA's current Reonauts to become Reonauts... So the REO definitely features very strongly on our forum.

Great that you have found a device that you really like - I appreciate the loyalty and focus! 

I hope to become a REOnaut one day too...


----------



## oldbroad

She has wings!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

oldbroad said:


> She has wings!



Whooooo! Come to Pappa!


----------



## Silver

Woodvil gives you wings!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Woodvil gives you wings!



Good morning Hi Ho! We are up early this morning! Kiera (I think that may be the name) is on here way!


----------



## Silver

We are up indeed - looks like most are taking a long weekend nap or on the road 

Kiera is going to give you wings !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

And new addition to my arsenal






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> And new addition to my arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


One of the big guns! Enjoy.


----------



## johan

Congratulations @eviltoy - enjoy!


----------



## Metal Liz

That's beautiful @eviltoy, congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy

Still prefer my kayfun for now but I suppose as I learn to coil for the reomizer that might change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

No @eviltoy - put that KF away and coil the RM2 - you will not be disappointed! You can not do something like this. Maybe the Fines Master should threaten you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Hahaha different stroke and all that


----------



## Rob Fisher

eviltoy said:


> Still prefer my kayfun for now but I suppose as I learn to coil for the reomizer that might change



Saying something like that in the REO forum? Mr Referee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

Lol just stating my preference

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Hey, Reonauts, give the man some time to get to know his Reo.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Hey, Reonauts, give the man some time to get to know his Reo.



Or..... we could swop him an Original Russian 91% for his REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Or..... we could swop him an Original Russian 91% for his REO!


Only after he has spent 2 weeks with the Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

How many Russians are we talking about

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve

Your gonna love reoville eviltoy . I also switched up from a kayfun lite plus (clone) which I was really enjoying . Settling in period for me was about 2-3 days . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Quite a few of you have asked about the porcupine in the Modmaster's avatar and in the badge doing the round and the porcupine magic dust. Here is the story:
_Rob has a community of porcupine that live around his place. He's known them for several generations. At one time, they used to come in the house and yank on his pant leg to let him know they were around and if he had any spare apples they would be happy to help him consume them....



He's taken them to the vet when they need care...and just enjoyed their company over the years. Lately, he's moved their food further away from the house and kept his distance to restore some "natural order." We've been enjoying his photos and videos over the years...and we all joke about the secret porcupine security protecting the reolair.



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the REO @eviltoy 
I like the colour choice. Classic
Wishing you all the best with it!


----------



## eviltoy

Shot going to only vape the reo today giving the kayfun a rest. Got some hadouken running in it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Great @eviltoy - looking forward to your comments.


----------



## eviltoy

I think I'm doing something wrong. Flavor is muted. What are the ideal builds for the reomizer?


----------



## johan

Can't help you here yet, but I'm sure @Matthee or CVS will post here soon.


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> I think I'm doing something wrong. Flavor is muted. What are the ideal builds for the reomizer?


show us what you did and we can guide you from there

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Can't take pictures right now still at the office but its a 10 wrap micro coil 1.2mm diameter with cotton wick vapor production is good but flavor is mild


----------



## BhavZ

eviltoy said:


> Can't take pictures right now still at the office but its a 10 wrap micro coil 1.2mm diameter with cotton wick vapor production is good but flavor is mild


How is the throat hit?


----------



## eviltoy

Non existent. I smoke low nic 6mg


----------



## BhavZ

I don't own a reo but do have a dripper so will try to help as much as possible.

Check if the coil position is higher, inline or lower than the airhole

If it is higher or inline with the airhole try adjusting it so that it sits lower than the airhole, that should improve the flavour.

Also, have you had any dry hits? If so then the cotton may need to be changed?


----------



## eviltoy

Tried that no joy. I think I have vapers tongue


----------



## RIEFY

try this as low as it can go and as close to the airhole as possible.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

The most important thing is to have the airhole right by the coil.

I have just rewicked my new Cyclone with a 1,2 Ohm coil and some cotton wick and it's just awesome! And the thing I really love with the Cyclone is that I don't have to worry too much about over squonking or holding the device in a specific way.

With my RM2 I find I need to have the air hole facing away from me and the hole needs to be facing upwards so that my over squonking doesn't cause juice to leak out of the airhole.

I am loving the Cyclone! Thanks @Matthee!  I'm surprised there is not a lot more talk about the Cyclone in the REO forums?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important thing is to have the airhole right by the coil.
> 
> I have just rewicked my new Cyclone with a 1,2 Ohm coil and some cotton wick and it's just awesome! And the thing I really love with the Cyclone is that I don't have to worry too much about over squonking or holding the device in a specific way.
> 
> With my RM2 I find I need to have the air hole facing away from me and the hole needs to be facing upwards so that my over squonking doesn't cause juice to leak out of the airhole.
> 
> I am loving the Cyclone! Thanks @Matthee!  I'm surprised there is not a lot more talk about the Cyclone in the REO forums?


There has been lately actually, that is why they are now unobtainable.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> There has been lately actually, that is why they are now unobtainable.



Yip I just found the forums... I'm real happy you made me order one when you did!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

@johan Any update on your package? Is it still MIA?


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> @johan Any update on your package? Is it still MIA?


I was wondering too, but did not want to twist the knife in that wound.


----------



## vaalboy

vaalboy said:


> @johan Any update on your package? Is it still MIA?



No malice intended BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

No nothing - I just wrote it off as another lesson learnt re non-courier shipping. Will definitely post here if it does appear from nowhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> No nothing - I just wrote it off as another lesson learnt re non-courier shipping. Will definitely post here if it does appear from nowhere.



Shyte man - Have you ordered another?


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> Shyte man - Have you ordered another?



Not yet, waiting for the right combination to appear - watch the website daily though.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Not yet, waiting for the right combination to appear - watch the website daily though.


And may we know what that combination might be?


----------



## johan

Bl


Matthee said:


> And may we know what that combination might be?



Black anodized LP Grand + brass button + brass RM2 (LP) + necessary accessories and maybe a LP Mini 2.1 as well


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Bl
> 
> 
> Black anodized LP Grand + brass button + brass RM2 (LP) + necessary accessories and maybe a LP Mini 2.1 as well


I do not think he does the brass RM2 (LP) as stock. Best if you PM him via ECF with your list and ask for a PayPal invoice - remembering to give your PayPal email address. Rob ordered thus the other day. Vaalboy send an email, but not with good results. If you are not a member at ECF, I can send the PM for you, just PM me your list, full names, full address and PayPal email address. 
I like this LP Grand, also not in stock at the moment:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Yip did pm him on ecf @Matthee and Rob did confirm - will wait patiently until he mail me a PayPal invoice.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Yip did pm him on ecf @Matthee and Rob did confirm - will wait patiently until he mail me a PayPal invoice.


Ok, great. This hobby can test one's patience. Keep us updated please.


----------



## johan

I will most definitely do @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A picture a RTA, SL, SO, LP Reo Grand!
Raw Tumbled Aluminium, Super Light, Sub-Ohmed, Low Profile.
And you can give it a lanyard when you go fishing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Yip did pm him on ecf @Matthee and Rob did confirm - will wait patiently until he mail me a PayPal invoice.



Yip I also got a reply and he'll send invoice as soon as he had built my Brass RM2 and Copper Vein LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Matthee Are those super light Reos available as is, or do you have to customize them yourself?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> A picture a RTA, SL, SO, LP Reo Grand!
> Raw Tumbled Aluminium, Super Light, Sub-Ohmed, Low Profile.
> And you can give it a lanyard when you go fishing!



I have to say I am tempted but I think I'll hang on till the other 2 REO's and eight million Russians and Kayfuns arrive.


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> @Matthee Are those super light Reos available as is, or do you have to customize them yourself?


No, they are available and in different colour combinations as well: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=41&Itemid=3.
Don't see a LP there, but one could always PM the modmaster.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob O'Neil will also respond to: reo@reosmods.com or support@reosmods.com


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just got an invoice from Rob and got all excited but he left off the LP RM2 brass!


----------



## johan

I think he's totally snowed under


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I think he's totally snowed under



What a nice problem to have when you have a business!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whooooo! Paid for LP REO Copper Vein Grand, LP RM2 Brass and a Brass Door! If anyone is looking for me I will be sitting in my driveway!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483

Awesome @Reo Fisher err I'm mean @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Whooooo! Paid for LP REO Copper Vein Grand, LP RM2 Brass and a Brass Door! If anyone is looking for me I will be sitting in my driveway!


Awesome, Rob, congrats. That will be a killer combination. Remember it will have the new contacts in, so will hit harder at the same resistance as Erica.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Awesome, Rob, congrats. That will be a killer combination. Remember it will have the new contacts in, so will hit harder at the same resistance as Erica.



Awesome... will have to learn how to make 1,8 to 2 Ohm coils then.  But as time goes on I seem to be getting better at handling (and liking) bigger hits!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome... will have to learn how to make 1,8 to 2 Ohm coils then.  But as time goes on I seem to be getting better at handling (and liking) bigger hits!


Well, not that much harder, around 1.4 should be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything more pleasurable than a full 6ml bottle of VM Menthol Ice 12mg in a REO with a fresh 18650? 

PS. And before anyone get's dirty and is looking for a fine keep it clean!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Each to their own Rob 

I find Menthol Ice by itself extremely powerful. I can only imagine what its like on the REO. Probably way too much for me.

But make no mistake, I am glad you are in Nirvana - enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Is there anything more pleasurable than a full 6ml bottle of VM Menthol Ice 12mg in a REO with a fresh 18650?
> 
> PS. And before anyone get's dirty and is looking for a fine keep it clean!


Not many, maybe a fresh coil and wick with your best juice on a fresh battery in a Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

These guys have stock of the Vicious Ant Cyclone RDA (RM260 / ZAR 845) as well as Cyclops AFC (RM150 / ZAR490) - did email them this morning and waiting for reply: http://jomvaperz.com/index.php/reseller.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> These guys have stock of the Vicious Ant Cyclone RDA (RM260 / ZAR 845) as well as Cyclops AFC (RM150 / ZAR490) - did email them this morning and waiting for reply: http://jomvaperz.com/index.php/reseller.html


Very positive. They do say it is either top dripping or bottom fed, but do not give you an option when buying. So we must find out if they have bottom fed in stock? If so, I am in for a group buy if you are willing? Do not have high hopes as the bottom fed seems to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Very positive. They do say it is either top dripping or bottom fed, but do not give you an option when buying. So we must find out if they have bottom fed in stock? If so, I am in for a group buy if you are willing? Do not have high hopes as the bottom fed seems to be out of stock everywhere.



That's exactly why I emailed them - I'm always in for a group buy. As you said BF out of stock everywhere I do not have high hopes at the moment. Will let you know as soon as I receive feedback from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day Out kit! Spare 18650 and spare 6ml Menthol Ice! Chat later my peeps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Day Out kit! Spare 18650 and spare 6ml Menthol Ice! Chat later my peeps!
> 
> View attachment 4556


Enjoy. Put some cotton in there for emergency wicking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Enjoy. Put some cotton in there for emergency wicking.



Excellent point! Cotton in!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Quite a few of you have asked about the porcupine in the Modmaster's avatar and in the badge doing the round and the porcupine magic dust. Here is the story:
> _Rob has a community of porcupine that live around his place. He's known them for several generations. At one time, they used to come in the house and yank on his pant leg to let him know they were around and if he had any spare apples they would be happy to help him consume them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's taken them to the vet when they need care...and just enjoyed their company over the years. Lately, he's moved their food further away from the house and kept his distance to restore some "natural order." We've been enjoying his photos and videos over the years...and we all joke about the secret porcupine security protecting the reolair.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Interesting to note the difference between the North American Porcupine and the ones we get locally here... the American ones look cute and almost furry while ours have more pronounced quills and look more scary!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Another source for Vicious Ant Cyclone in the UK (they don't state BF/TF though) The second link for full set [Cyclone + Cyclops]:

http://www.ukecigstore.com/cyclops-rebuildable-atomizer-by-vicious-ant.html
http://www.ukecigstore.com/ciclops-afc-rebuildable-atomiser-by-vicious-ant.html
http://www.ukecigstore.com/stinger-drip-tip-by-vicious-ant.html
http://www.ukecigstore.com/fusion-drip-tip-by-vicious-ant.html

PS: did email them to confirm availability of Bottom Fed version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Got an email from indyvaporshop.com saying Vicious Ant is not making the Cyclone anymore.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Got an email from indyvaporshop.com saying Vicious Ant is not making the Cyclone anymore.


That seems like a short lived run for the atty

Or has it been around for a while and we have only come across it recently?

Any particular reason why they pulled the cyclone from production?


----------



## johan

No such info on the Vicious Ant FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/the.vicious.ant.intl/ I got a confirmation message from Jay of VA that they will announce when doing the next production run. Is it rumour or fact, I don't know? Just now posted a message to Jay for confirmation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> That seems like a short lived run for the atty
> 
> Or has it been around for a while and we have only come across it recently?
> 
> Any particular reason why they pulled the cyclone from production?


No, been on the market for quite a long time. The Reonauts just more recently came alive to the bottom feed version. The dripper version is readily available still. The also made the Divo in bottom feed, but also nowhere in stock.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Interesting post I read this morning on ECF: the Cyclops cap apparently is a perfect fit on the modified Igo-S available on Robs website.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Interesting post I read this morning on ECF: the Cyclops cap apparently is a perfect fit on the modified Igo-S available on Robs website.


Aha, that could be a solution. Thank you for the heads up. Just tested the Cyclone cap on the Igo-S - and it fits well. Have you got the ECF link maybe, want to check it out.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Aha, that could be a solution. Thank you for the heads up. Just tested the Cyclone cap on the Igo-S - and it fits well. Have you got the ECF link maybe, want to check it out.



Will try and find it and post link here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Will try and find it and post link here



See the first post etc. on this page @Matthee http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...estion-i-repeat-reo-emergency-question-4.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> See the first post etc. on this page @Matthee http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...estion-i-repeat-reo-emergency-question-4.html


Awesome, thanks. Have posted this question there: _"So, will the Cyclops (AFC) fit on the Igo-S bf base? Anyone tried this combination? Performance?"._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Another source for Vicious Ant Cyclone in the UK (they don't state BF/TF though) The second link for full set [Cyclone + Cyclops]:
> 
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/cyclops-rebuildable-atomizer-by-vicious-ant.html
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/ciclops-afc-rebuildable-atomiser-by-vicious-ant.html
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/stinger-drip-tip-by-vicious-ant.html
> http://www.ukecigstore.com/fusion-drip-tip-by-vicious-ant.html
> 
> PS: did email them to confirm availability of Bottom Fed version



No luck here either, here is the response received from them on my question re "Bottom Fed":

Hi

Thank you for your email.

No I'm afraid not. The best alternative we currently have is the ordinary one which I linked to you.

Kind Regards
Karl


----------



## johan

johan said:


> No such info on the Vicious Ant FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/the.vicious.ant.intl/ I got a confirmation message from Jay of VA that they will announce when doing the next production run. Is it rumour or fact, I don't know? Just now posted a message to Jay for confirmation.


*
VICIOUS ANT's CYCLONE NOT DISCONTINUED*

Positive message received from Vicious Ant: "Jay Bugayong: The Cyclone is still part of our product line and we will be producing them again soon. Thank you"


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> *VICIOUS ANT's CYCLONE NOT DISCONTINUED*
> 
> Positive message received from Vicious Ant: "Jay Bugayong: The Cyclone is still part of our product line and we will be producing them again soon. Thank you"


That is good news. Thx for the trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Think I found my sweet spot. Seems I had to build a lower ohm coil. Coming from a kayfun I was used to a warmer vape so it makes sense. My sweet spot was .8 ohm twisted microcoil only problem is its a juice hog. 5 toots and I need to squonk again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> Think I found my sweet spot. Seems I had to build a lower ohm coil. Coming from a kayfun I was used to a warmer vape so it makes sense. My sweet spot was .8 ohm twisted microcoil only problem is its a juice hog. 5 toots and I need to squonk again


Great, mine is there and thereabouts as well, going lower nowadays. Great flavour on twisted coils. 5 toots per squonk is actually good going and for me says your coil and wick are doing great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Polished brass or Tumbled brass?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Polished brass or Tumbled brass?



I vote tumbled. Polished looks like a fingerprint magnet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Polished brass or Tumbled brass?



Ooooo the polished looks so awesome! Damn awesome in fact!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> I vote tumbled. Polished looks like a fingerprint magnet.



Polished looks much better imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Polished 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

May the 4th be with you all! And in honour of Star Wars day here is a pic of a most awesome REO!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

I prefer the polished brass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> Polished brass or Tumbled brass?



Tumbled brass in my opinion.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera has cleared customs and Amanda arrived in SA today! Next week is going to be a vape mail week of note!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Looking forward to the photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Received PayPal invoice, paid and order status: "confirmed" - this time I've double checked USPS *EXPRESS* shipping, don't want another nasty no-show shipping experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> Received PayPal invoice, paid and order status: "confirmed" - this time I've double checked USPS *EXPRESS* shipping, don't want another nasty no-show shipping experience.



Congrats Johan, let's hope time flies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Received PayPal invoice, paid and order status: "confirmed" - this time I've double checked USPS *EXPRESS* shipping, don't want another nasty no-show shipping experience.


Awesome, congrats. Hang in there with the waiting, but am sure it just cannot be as bad as the previous one, which I presume is still in limbo. Looking so forward to welcome you in Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

In the beginning I actually disliked the SL (Super Light) versions, but the more I look at them, the more attractive they become.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

For some reason the SL series has been the one I like most since the first time I saw one. My wishlist currently is a super light, low profile in black. I quite like the look of the silver with the black door though. It'll be a while though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is ordering from REO again in the near future please add some little bottles for my 18490 to your order if you would be so kind. 5 bottles should be enough. The Vape is so awesome on my Woodvil that I'm going through 2,5 bottles of juice a day!


----------



## vaalboy

Who has completed the sub ohm conversions yet besides @Matthee and myself? I struggled a bit with removing the old firing pin as it was stuck to the connector pin and struggled getting the new pin seated properly. 

I have tried some flat tops on the mini with the SOK and it seems to be fine. Button travel is just a bit further. It also hits way harder than before!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> It also hits way harder than before!!


this makes me so excited. have you wrapped higher ohm coils due to the hard hitting contacts?


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this makes me so excited. have you wrapped higher ohm coils due to the hard hitting contacts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I was forced to wrap a 1.2 ohm on the grand as my IMR's are still en route and I only have an ICR battery. Hits very well. The 0.8 para that I have had on the mini for a few weeks now hits so hard I am going to rebuild tonight but position low and far from the posts. I'm hoping for my usual heavy TH with added flavour. Will report back.


----------



## RIEFY

thanks vaalboy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

@Matthee have you tried modding any drippers for bottom feeding yet?

im thinking of trying the igol. started a thread on ecf will see what comes out of it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

When you sub-ohm kitted REO owners get the chance, please let me know if button top or flat top batteries make any difference. 

I know @Matthee said the flat tops work fine for him now with the new sub ohm kit. 

But am just wondering, if I were to order new batteries and could choose either button or flat, which would you go for? I still have some time to make the decision...


----------



## vaalboy

After we chatted yesterday, I put a flat top in and it works ok. I just found that the button has to be pressed further down, something I'm not used to. Personally I'm sticking with button tops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Matthee have you tried modding any drippers for bottom feeding yet?
> 
> im thinking of trying the igol. started a thread on ecf will see what comes out of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Little Igo-F is on my agenda for modding to bf. Have just now received my Dremel, so first have to understand that.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> When you sub-ohm kitted REO owners get the chance, please let me know if button top or flat top batteries make any difference.
> 
> I know @Matthee said the flat tops work fine for him now with the new sub ohm kit.
> 
> But am just wondering, if I were to order new batteries and could choose either button or flat, which would you go for? I still have some time to make the decision...


In place of the fAWs I have been using the purple button top Efest 18650s 2100 from VapeMob. Looks like the button makes it about 1mm longer than the flat top Efests (have a red flat top Efest). It actually compresses the spring just too far for my liking, but think it is still ok, Thus, I think the flat top Efests should work perfectly in the Grand. The flat top purple Efest 18500 is also about a mm longer than the AW 18490s and the Efests works perfectly in my Mini. To sum up: will gradually convert to purple flat top Efest on both the Grand and the Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## RIEFY

We did @steve and @eviltoy reo sohm upgrade tonight and holy shitballs this thing fires like a beast. cant wait for mine to arrive

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> To sum up: will gradually convert to purple flat top Efest on both the Grand and the Mini.



Awesome! They can drive Amanda when she arrives! Actually she arrived in Durban today and is at work... I will go fetch her on Thursday and wick her up for action sub ohm baby!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Did anyone see the discussion on ECF about Rob getting square bottles for the REO's... it will increase the capacity of the juice! Great idea and he is looking into it!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Did anyone see the discussion on ECF about Rob getting square bottles for the REO's... it will increase the capacity of the juice! Great idea and he is looking into it!


No, have not seen that, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee are you still using same ohm coils after upgrade?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Did anyone see the discussion on ECF about Rob getting square bottles for the REO's... it will increase the capacity of the juice! Great idea and he is looking into it!



You talking about this one: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/559849-square-bottles.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Here is a nice thread index re all Reo related subjects: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/270331-free-reo-forum-thread-index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Matthee are you still using same ohm coils after upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip, but they for sure hit harder, which I like.


----------



## RIEFY

they hit way harder

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Too hard lol still too little flavour for me though


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official... I just love Kiera but she is a juice hog of note! I have to fill her at least 3 times a day. Her diet is two thirds 12mg standard VM Menthol Ice and one third 6mg high VG Menthol Ice. I also probably change her 18490 2-3 times a day as well!

She is always comfortable to the touch and not cold like stainless steel or aluminium... I really need to find a big sister to complement the family!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's official... I just love Kiera but she is a juice hog of note! I have to fill her at least 3 times a day. Her diet is two thirds 12mg standard VM Menthol Ice and one third 6mg high VG Menthol Ice. I also probably change her 18490 2-3 times a day as well!
> 
> She is always comfortable to the touch and not cold like stainless steel or aluminium... I really need to find a big sister to complement the family!
> 
> View attachment 4828


Yip, you need a few more 3 ml bottles. Will bring some to the Vape Meet if you like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Yip, you need a few more 3 ml bottles. Will bring some to the Vape Meet if you like?



That would toooooo awesome! Thanks @Matthee! If have one or two to spare I would be most grateful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> That would toooooo awesome! Thanks @Matthee! If have one or two to spare I would be most grateful!


On my list.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phil finally has a REO in his hand!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> Yip, you need a few more 3 ml bottles. Will bring some to the Vape Meet if you like?



Lol! "Old" must be a mistake or I don't get it...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> Lol! "Old" must be a mistake or I don't get it...



3ml bottles for Kiera the 18490 Woodvil that I got recently. Make more sense now?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> 3ml bottles for Kiera the 18490 Woodvil that I got recently. Make more sense now?



Apologies for being unclear Rob, check the rating on post #1123.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

@Rob Fisher I just gotta say seeing your woodvil has thrown me slightly off course. I never thought I'd like it but damn... it just looks so absolutely stunning! I'm a little torn between the Grand and the Woodvil now. Like being stuck between a bosom and a soft place, not a bad place to be lol!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> Apologies for being unclear Rob, check the rating on post #1123.



Ahhh I'm with you! Miss hit I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> @Rob Fisher I just gotta say seeing your woodvil has thrown me slightly off course. I never thought I'd like it but damn... it just looks so absolutely stunning! I'm a little torn between the Grand and the Woodvil now. Like being stuck between a bosom and a soft place, not a bad place to be lol!



The problem is the Woodvil's are impossible to get... 

I desperately want a Woodvil 18650 Birdseye one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

He only does about 300 a year or twice a year and they sell out of stock in the first few hours IF you can even get onto the web site! They are most certainly collectors pieces!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> He only does about 300 a year or twice a year and they sell out of stock in the first few hours IF you can even get onto the web site! They are most certainly collectors pieces!



Darnit! Didn't realize the Woodvil was so precious.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> Darnit! Didn't realize the Woodvil was so precious.



I was really lucky to get Kiera... it was a friend of @Matthee's on ECF who saw me chatting online and introduced herself and she knew I was desperate to get my paws on one and she has a few of them and offered me the Curly Oak and I took it with both hands! Best buy ever! Apart from the scarcity and collectable part of the Woodvil the feel and look of it is stunning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Darnit! Didn't realize the Woodvil was so precious.


Rob has it wrong, not once or twice a year. Once every 3 years.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Rob has it wrong, not once or twice a year. Once every 3 years.



OMG!


----------



## johan

Ooo! slip from post office, package from REOSMODS LLC - I owe SAPO a whopping R19 Clearance Fee, and its the order dd. 3 April 2014 which I thought was gonners.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> Ooo! slip from post office, package from REOSMODS LLC - I owe SAPO a whopping R19 Clearance Fee, and its the order dd. 3 April 2014 which I thought was gonners.



Whoooop Whoooop!!! Soon you gonna have two Reo's!! So glad it has eventually appeared!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Ooo! slip from post office, package from REOSMODS LLC - I owe SAPO a whopping R19 Clearance Fee, and its the order dd. 3 April 2014 which I thought was gonners.



That is FANTASTIC news! Oh Happy Days! Whoooooo! Lekker one Ohm Johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@vaalboy sure you aren't a prophet? just know received email from USPS tracking server:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

All well, but ran out of 28G Kanthal - will have to octa-twist some 32G Kanthal


----------



## Silver

Wow @johan - that is superb news - am so happy for you.
You had initially just written that first parcel off - am I right?
Really happy for you sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Wow @johan - that is superb news - am so happy for you.
> You had initially just written that first parcel off - am I right?
> Really happy for you sir!



Yes I did wrote that 1'st parcel off, will only be able to pick up tomorrow due to other commitments.


----------



## Genosmate

Mine must have been milled out of gold,it looks like its going though customs again!


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Ooo! slip from post office, package from REOSMODS LLC - I owe SAPO a whopping R19 Clearance Fee, and its the order dd. 3 April 2014 which I thought was gonners.





Genosmate said:


> Mine must have been milled out of gold,it looks like its going though customs again!
> View attachment 4878


Awesome, were are going to have new Reonauts very soon. And one ohm is sommer going to be a double Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimbo

Glad to hear the "lost" Reo found it's way to its rightful owner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## steve

Yes ..... that is amazing so pleased for you johan . Even I had started to give up hope !! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Brilliant news @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Ducking A @johan 

Over the moon happy for you man! We needs a full review when s/he arrives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

I never doubted that it would get here. how long was the wait 4 weeks?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crack2483

:/ gets lost and still beats fasttech loool! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

lokl

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I never doubted that it would get here. how long was the wait 4 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



4+ weeks, ordered 3 Apr 2014


----------



## RIEFY

thats normal for the shipping option used

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Finally got time to pick up the so called Lost Parcel




Now to get the door engraved and foiled/coloured to match the brass




This standard Reo Grand will be called *Os* like in Ox

Time not on my side at the moment, but will try and get it going a.s.a.p and report back

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Finally got time to pick up the so called Lost Parcel
> 
> View attachment 4924
> 
> 
> Now to get the door engraved and foiled/coloured to match the brass
> 
> View attachment 4925
> 
> 
> This standard Reo Grand will be called *Os* like in Ox
> 
> Time not on my side at the moment, but will try and get it going a.s.a.p and report back


Congrats and welcome to Reoville. That anodized black is beautiful, and what you intend changing is even more awesome.
Do you need me to register your Reo household on ECF?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Congrats and welcome to Reoville. That anodized black is beautiful, and what you intend changing is even more awesome.
> Do you need me to register your Reo household on ECF?



Thanks Matthee, will appreciate it as I don't have enough posted messages on ecf.


----------



## annemarievdh

That is stunning @johan !!! That is a masterpiece !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome @johan that is going to look wicked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Good to see that some of the Reo's are coming through with no problem,I just got this so it looks like I'm going to get hammered,just when I thought I might celebrate a year off the cigs with a Reo!


----------



## johan

@Genosmate just email Rob and ask him to email you a discounted invoice if you don't want to pay the 14% VAT on the original invoice total.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Genosmate just email Rob and ask him to email you a discounted invoice if you don't want to pay the 14% VAT on the original invoice total.


Now you tell me!!!!


----------



## RIEFY

Johan congrats looks awesomeness

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stopped fishing to comment because Os looks so beautiful. Congrats Ohm Johan!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @johan - that is awesome - so happy for you
Os is a great name.
So this REO is going to kick harder than a mule!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan

Smarties Johan!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Wow @johan - that is awesome - so happy for you
> Os is a great name.
> So this REO is going to kick harder than a mule!
> Enjoy


when is yours landing @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jimbo

Congrats Johan, 
OS looks great, what you gonna call the 2nd Reo? 
If it's a mini it should be "Kalfie"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats ohm @johan! Os is a stunner and will look absolutely rocking with what you have planned  I'm so happy for you that Os finally made it home to you!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> when is yours landing @Silver
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for asking @Cape vaping supplies 

Not exactly sure. It is on route so probably within the next week to 10 days. Will be a nice surprise when it arrives. Just hoping all goes okay with customs etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff @johan , glad it made it to SA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

This calls for a party @johan ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## oldbroad

That is a true beauty! if I wanted a metal Reo, that would be the one! Black n gold is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

oldbroad said:


> That is a true beauty! if I wanted a metal Reo, that would be the one! Black n gold is stunning!


Must say, I like the look of the anodized Reos. Of course the woods are far more beautiful, but so expensive and so rare!


----------



## steve

johan said:


> Finally got time to pick up the so called Lost Parcel
> 
> View attachment 4924
> 
> 
> Now to get the door engraved and foiled/coloured to match the brass
> 
> View attachment 4925
> 
> 
> This standard Reo Grand will be called *Os* like in Ox
> 
> Time not on my side at the moment, but will try and get it going a.s.a.p and report back


Huge congrats johan . That is special mate 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Must say, I like the look of the anodized Reos. Of course the woods are far more beautiful, but so expensive and so rare!


how much does a new wood cost from reos mods

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> how much does a new wood cost from reos mods



They cost between $160 and $180 depending on the wood used but they are impossible to buy... they release a couple of hundred every two years and they sell out in an hour or so... the only real chance of getting a Woodvil is to buy one from someone who is prepared to sell it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

oh thats not bad at all. how much did your second hand wood cost Rob?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> oh thats not bad at all. how much did your second hand wood cost Rob?



The person I got mine from was very kind and sold it to me for the price she paid for it... normally the second hand ones go for a premium due to scarcity factor.


----------



## RIEFY

you lucky fish. I thought they would sell at a premium due to scarcity

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you lucky fish. I thought they would sell at a premium due to scarcity



No argument there... I'm searching for a full sized Woodvil now...


----------



## RIEFY

you got enuff!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you got enuff!!!



No I haven't... I NEED a full sized Woodvil! After I get one of dem I may have enough.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> No I haven't... I NEED a full sized Woodvil! After I get one of dem I may have enough.


That one is still around on ebay. Reserve price not met. Highest bid was $250. Includes a Cyclone.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> That one is still around on ebay. Reserve price not met. Highest bid was $250. Includes a Cyclone.



Thanks @Matthee! On my way now!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> That one is still around on ebay. Reserve price not met. Highest bid was $250. Includes a Cyclone.



I can't find it? The only one I can find they want $575... also reserve not met at $365... I'm not sure I would pay $500 because that's just profiteering...


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't find it? The only one I can find they want $575... also reserve not met at $365... I'm not sure I would pay $500 because that's just profiteering...


The one I had looked at seems to have ended as well: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Reo-Woodvil-Mod-Jatoba-wood-with-Cyclone-atomizer-/201053253836? Maybe contact the seller? Or is that the same one at that ridiculous price?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> The one I had looked at seems to have ended as well: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Reo-Woodvil-Mod-Jatoba-wood-with-Cyclone-atomizer-/201053253836? Maybe contact the seller? Or is that the same one at that ridiculous price?



Thanks! That's not the same one I found... will drop the seller a note!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! That's not the same one I found... will drop the seller a note!


A man on a mission!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> A man on a mission!!



My mission will start in a big way when I get back from the Cape... I will sit and watch the ECF classies everyday till I get one of those full sized ones with the light wood doors!


----------



## Metal Liz

i don't think our honourable fines master will ever have enough Reos hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

I don't think any vaper enjoying RDA's can have enough Reo's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Don't know if any of you Reonauts have noticed, but mr. PBusardo has completed his Reo Review.



His moaning about the button seems weird to me, why didn't he just get a button cover? I have not even touched a Reo in my life and I know that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Die Kriek, surely by now you know that that is how Mr Busardo operates. He finds something small and niggly and harps on it until you forget about all the good things about the device. I have learnt to take his reviews with a bit of salt and to only watch his review if I am serious about a specific device. He is good at finding the small issues other reviewers will gloss over, but too long-winded for a good overview. 

(He gave the MVP2, which I am sure you know is a favourite on these forums, a thumbs down due to the switch for the USB power out not being flush and the mod not being able to fire at or under 1 ohm.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Rex_Bael said:


> @Die Kriek, surely by now you know that that is how Mr Busardo operates. He finds something small and niggly and harps on it until you forget about all the good things about the device. I have learnt to take his reviews with a bit of salt and to only watch his review if I am serious about a specific device. He is good at finding the small issues other reviewers will gloss over, but too long-winded for a good overview.
> 
> (He gave the MVP2, which I am sure you know is a favourite on these forums, a thumbs down due to the switch for the USB power out not being flush and the mod not being able to fire at or under 1 ohm.)


Well he did give the Reo a thumbs up, but the final half of his talk was almost completely 'button issue' and 'I want a DNA30 one'. Did enjoy the bit about the ProVari 1.75, but hate how he keeps saying 1 'dot' 75. Skipped the MVP vid because of that.

Now back on topic. Button issue aside I'm curious to hear what Reonauts think of his other findings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rex_Bael said:


> @Die Kriek, surely by now you know that that is how Mr Busardo operates. He finds something small and niggly and harps on it until you forget about all the good things about the device. I have learnt to take his reviews with a bit of salt and to only watch his review if I am serious about a specific device. He is good at finding the small issues other reviewers will gloss over, but too long-winded for a good overview.
> 
> (He gave the MVP2, which I am sure you know is a favourite on these forums, a thumbs down due to the switch for the USB power out not being flush and the mod not being able to fire at or under 1 ohm.)



To be fair his MVP2 review was of an older edition when it was just released. The button has since been revised. I do agree that he's reviews are too longwinded though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale

well just watched that review and they're all a lot better on mute, as usual. And now I know how the button works.
Without sounding like...dunno...but it looks easy enough to make yourselves. Anybody had a try at one?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Just watched the review (thank you Kriek for posting it here for us!) I feel Phil's review was pretty fair all in all. He is very technically minded yes, and I knew he would say he is more into the regulated vaping. But he gave it a good thumbs up, and more we Reonaughts probably cannot ask for.

The button, wel he did harp on that a bit, but to be fair, without the button cover, VERY regular pushing can perharps cause a bit of a pressure point on your finger. I'm sure if he actually had the button cover, he would have Said: keep the cover on and it would be no big deal. 

Liking the mod test he did to show how much better the SO kit performs. Trust me, you can tell it by just that first vape, after you installed the kit. 

I just feel he should have given the Reomiser a go atleast, as it is the atty most often found on top the Reo. Since the Cyclone is so hard to get hold of.

My personal opinion, this time I will give Phil a thumbs up.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

I agree @Vapey McJuicy. To resolve his regulated argument I would suggest he has numerous Reo's set up with different coils to suit his needs. Come on PBusardo get with the program, who has just 1 Reo these days anyway


----------



## Die Kriek

vaalboy said:


> I agree @Vapey McJuicy. To resolve his regulated argument I would suggest he has numerous Reo's set up with different coils to suit his needs. Come on PBusardo get with the program, who has just 1 Reo these days anyway


 uhm, @Cape vaping supplies. Well until he sells it that is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Die Kriek said:


> uhm, @Cape vaping supplies. Well until he sells it that is


Hey hey, I have first dibs on that beast (reo - not cvs)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys, from a new Reonaut here with very little REO experience.
Didn't watch the Busardo video yet - will get round to it - but thanks for your comments on it 

I am starting the journey to discover where and how the REO fits in my vaping arsenal. It's to share my views with you but also to get input from you into my thinking...

Before I got the REO, my vaping style was as follows:

Mindless vaping "workhorses" - while I'm working at my desk - grab and vape
- two mPT2 tanks (recoiled at 1.5 ohms) on MVP batts - at about 8 Watts
- Variety of mainly VM and VK flavours with VM Choc Mint a favourite. 18mg to get a bit more of a kick from these tanks.

The occasional drip experience - maybe a few times a day, maybe just once a day
- IGO-L with 1.3 ohm coil on SVD at 12-15 Watts
- Usually reserved for the more "premium" juices - e.g. 5 Pawns

The portable device - for when I go out to meetings
- a recoiled EVOD1 (also about 1.5 ohms) - on Vision Spinner 1 batt
- if I would be out the whole day I'd also take a MVP/mPT2 and keep it in my car.

The above has served me very well for about 2 or 3 months. Recoiling the mPT2 and getting that right was the win for me. Significantly improved vape. Not much of a hassle. I rewick with cotton every few days which is easy. And my coils last for quite a while - one is going for about a month already. A bit fiddly to work in there but its easily doable.

My intention was for the REO to potentially fill all the above needs. So to have one REO set up for mindless vaping with a higher ohm coil, one REO for the occasional decadent vape (like I would on the dripper) and one (the Mini) to be a portable device.

My journey has started on getting the first REO set up for the occasional higher power drip experience. I am trying to get it to equal or beat the vape experience on my IGO-L setup.

My reference to compare this to is the IGO-L described above - which I vape at about 12.5 Watts with 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate. I set that up for very strong throat hit but it also has very good flavour.

I have done about 4 coils for the REO and I am just about there. It's almost exactly like the IGO-L. A bit different though. Not better or worse, just a bit different.

I have gone as low as 0.8 ohms and as high as 1.2 ohms. I have done a long paracoil and simple microcoils. I have tried 26g and 28g Kanthal. I have tried several coil positions, from the middle to the outer edge and from about airhole height to higher than the posts.

My best setup on the REO so far (to mimic my IGO-L setup) is as follows:
- 1.2 ohm microcoil - 8wraps - 28g Kanthal - 1.5mm ID - cotton
- coil positioned very close to the edge and slightly higher than the posts (quite a bit higher than the airhole)

Here are my observations, comparing the two on the same juice (5P Bowdens Mate 12mg)
- The *flavour *is right up there, but slightly different. Its slightly "lighter", sharper and crisper. The IGO-L's flavour is a bit deeper and richer. Its probably a Mech versus Regulated thing or the shape of the devices. I am vaping at a very similar power using an almost identical resistance and the same wick.
- The *throat hit* is also right up there. On the second successive puff I get that nice pleasing burn in the throat. Same for the IGO-L.
- Other differences are that the IGO-L makes a "rumbling" sound. I call it the rumble in the jungle. I take a slower longer puff that gets more satisfying toward the end. It's as if the coil gets heated up a bit slower. On the REO its more of an instant action from the beginning. Its not a rumble but a higher pitched crackle. I waver as to what I prefer. I quite like the long slow build up. But I also like the instant action.

So that's the occasional drip experience pretty much sorted. It's there - but slightly different. I need to test with other flavours but I am happy so far. Oh, and squonking is way more convenient than dripping from the juice bottle each time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Here are the photos of the current "drip experience" coil as discussed above. 
Its 1.2 ohms - about 7 wraps - 1.5 mm ID - 28g Kanthal



Top view - positioned on the edge of the Reomizer. This is before tweezing, so I managed to get that left coil tighter. I actually marked the base of the Reomizer with a black koki so I know where the airhole will be when the cap is screwed on. This position is where my airhole is



Side view - the coil is quite high up - slightly higher than the top of the posts. Its higher than the airhole. I'd say the airhole is about where the bottom of the coil is. Don't ask me what those "hair" looking things are sticking out of the coil. Maybe strands of cotton. Not sure... LOL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Incidentally, on the issue of coil position, while I have not experimented enough, I would love to be able to get a decent throat hit but position the coil lower down. I suspect the Reomizer works better allround (squonking and wicking wise) when the coil is lower down. Perhaps the answer for my occasional high throat hit sessions is to bring the coil slightly down and go higher on the nic content in the juice itself. 

My thinking is that when set up for all-day "mindless vaping" at less intensity, then I can go lower down with the coil.

So much to configure and think about. So much to test.... this is gonna take a while...


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Here are the photos of the current "drip experience" coil as discussed above.
> Its 1.2 ohms - about 7 wraps - 1.5 mm ID - 28g Kanthal
> 
> View attachment 5135
> 
> Top view - positioned on the edge of the Reomizer. This is before tweezing, so I managed to get that left coil tighter. I actually marked the base of the Reomizer with a black koki so I know where the airhole will be when the cap is screwed on. This position is where my airhole is
> 
> View attachment 5136
> 
> Side view - the coil is quite high up - slightly higher than the top of the posts. Its higher than the airhole. I'd say the airhole is about where the bottom of the coil is. Don't ask me what those "hair" looking things are sticking out of the coil. Maybe strands of cotton. Not sure... LOL


Way to go. Yes, the power from a mech is different and with the new kits on the Reos almost instant. That is an eyebrow hair - you need a magnifying lamp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

The first 72 hours with the LP REO Grand.

Those more technical and literary will have to excuse me,but thanks to all those who post and make this relatively painless for a newcomer to the reo!

OK,so I collected the reo late on thursday (no thanks to customs or the post office from me) had a quick look and first impression was that I was pleased I took notice of the reonauts on the forum and got the grand,I had no time to really do anymore.
First thing friday ;
Checked all the bits and pieces I ordered and everything looks OK.
Now I've been reading up so I've got the correct batteries,the efest 2100mAh purples and I know about the coil position and the airhole etc etc.
So I set out to build a coil (I don't know the gauge of the wire because the supplier sent two gauges (28 and 30) and they were unmarked,I tension two strands of wire separately (this works better for me than torching and I think it makes the wire more manageable)then I twist and tension the two strands together,five wraps around a blunt nose syringe and onto the ohm meter, 0.98,well thats OK.In with the organic cotton and set up the atty on the reo.
Now which juice to christen this with ; decide on the bright green "mentally menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard,Squonk!oh thats how it works,I will soon have this mastered I'm sure.
First press of the button,a little snap,crackle and pop and it sounds OK.First draw on the drip tip ; Ah ha...now I know what all the fuss is about,I've not had a hit like this or tasted the flavour in this liquid as well as this before!
Rest of the day vaping bliss,but come the evening I want another flavour (my bad) I should have taken note of what you guys have posted and ordered two,but I'll soon put that right!
Saturday and sunday morning ; visit a mate in PE (I think I've converted him as he's holding a twisp when I arrive)and the REO behaves perfectly.
Back home on sunday afternoon and I have really bad vapers tongue,not new for me and I'm pretty sure its cotton,I need to change the wick,so I do a simply five turns (tensioned wire again) around a doubled wick and I fit it,this time I change flavour and go with some mint choc chip and I'm in business.Flavour is great but I don't think the coil is low enough in terms of resistance.
Note for other single reo owners:whilst I was changing the coil I dropped a post screw and couldn't find it,so reluctantly I took one of the 4 spares I'd ordered.....Please check your spares because whilst mine appear the same screw they are in fact c/sunk and not a small cheese head and they don't fit either,this could have been a disaster but luckily I managed to find the one I'd dropped!
Monday morning;Don't like this coil so I clean the atty,build another twisted coil as before and wrap it around a single wick and the needle at the same time,1.29 ohms this time.Onto the reo and fire her up.......well what can be better?
Once again thanks to all the fellow reonauts and as soon as VM have stock I'm in for number two..now shall I get a mini?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

So good I posted it twice!sorry don't know what happened there!


----------



## johan

Awesome @Genosmate, FYI the countersunk screw is an extra for the battery spring.


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Awesome @Genosmate, FYI the countersunk screw is an extra for the battery spring.


Thanks @johan,thought it might be,but I'm going to be very careful with those post screws now or I'll be without a reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> The first 72 hours with the LP REO Grand.
> 
> Those more technical and literary will have to excuse me,but thanks to all those who post and make this relatively painless for a newcomer to the reo!
> 
> OK,so I collected the reo late on thursday (no thanks to customs or the post office from me) had a quick look and first impression was that I was pleased I took notice of the reonauts on the forum and got the grand,I had no time to really do anymore.
> First thing friday ;
> Checked all the bits and pieces I ordered and everything looks OK.
> Now I've been reading up so I've got the correct batteries,the efest 2100mAh purples and I know about the coil position and the airhole etc etc.
> So I set out to build a coil (I don't know the gauge of the wire because the supplier sent two gauges (28 and 30) and they were unmarked,I tension two strands of wire separately (this works better for me than torching and I think it makes the wire more manageable)then I twist and tension the two strands together,five wraps around a blunt nose syringe and onto the ohm meter, 0.98,well thats OK.In with the organic cotton and set up the atty on the reo.
> Now which juice to christen this with ; decide on the bright green "mentally menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard,Squonk!oh thats how it works,I will soon have this mastered I'm sure.
> First press of the button,a little snap,crackle and pop and it sounds OK.First draw on the drip tip ; Ah ha...now I know what all the fuss is about,I've not had a hit like this or tasted the flavour in this liquid as well as this before!
> Rest of the day vaping bliss,but come the evening I want another flavour (my bad) I should have taken note of what you guys have posted and ordered two,but I'll soon put that right!
> Saturday and sunday morning ; visit a mate in PE (I think I've converted him as he's holding a twisp when I arrive)and the REO behaves perfectly.
> Back home on sunday afternoon and I have really bad vapers tongue,not new for me and I'm pretty sure its cotton,I need to change the wick,so I do a simply five turns (tensioned wire again) around a doubled wick and I fit it,this time I change flavour and go with some mint choc chip and I'm in business.Flavour is great but I don't think the coil is low enough in terms of resistance.
> Note for other single reo owners:whilst I was changing the coil I dropped a post screw and couldn't find it,so reluctantly I took one of the 4 spares I'd ordered.....Please check your spares because whilst mine appear the same screw they are in fact c/sunk and not a small cheese head and they don't fit either,this could have been a disaster but luckily I managed to find the one I'd dropped!
> Monday morning;Don't like this coil so I clean the atty,build another twisted coil as before and wrap it around a single wick and the needle at the same time,1.29 ohms this time.Onto the reo and fire her up.......well what can be better?
> Once again thanks to all the fellow reonauts and as soon as VM have stock I'm in for number two..now shall I get a mini?


Glad you like the Reo so far. Grand or Mini for the next one? Haha, good question - tormented me every time I wanted to buy a Reo. Eventually my third Reo was a Mini - and an awesome little thing. Fits everywhere and can be vaped anywhere. Methinks 2 Grands and 1 Mini is the perfect combination (like @Silver ordered one time), but much depends on your vape preferences.


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Genosmate - glad to hear you are enjoying it.
That was fantastic the way you gave the whole account of your experiences from the beginning.


----------



## johan

Here is a proper review of the Reo Grand (not the longwinded PBusardo rubbish):

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Here is a proper review of the Reo Grand (not the longwinded PBusardo rubbish):



Good video, thanks. Will put at the first post of this thread as well. Explains how it works rather well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Loved this post I saw on ECF




Love the reference to the Reo/RM2 having more "get up and go"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

#mPt3testing #ShouldIsquonkit? #isitaREOoraMVPmini







Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thats so cool @Vapey McJuicy 
Excellent photo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Silver said:


> Thats so cool @Silver
> Excellent photo!


 

Thank you @Silver , appreciated !
It actually vapes too, not lika RM2 but you know mos.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

LOL, @Vapey McJuicy! I thought you were joking - like that blue door though.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

johan said:


> LOL, @Vapey McJuicy! I thought you were joking - like that blue door though.


@johan no I can gooi it too! Had one of those 510/ego adapters lying around, works pretty lekker and fits well.
I liked the blue door in the beginning too, but thinking about changing that soon.... Less *sparkle* and more MANLY!


----------



## johan

Vapey McJuicy said:


> @johan no I can gooi it too! Had one of those 510/ego adapters lying around, works pretty lekker and fits well.
> I liked the blue door in the beginning too, but thinking about changing that soon.... Less *sparkle* and more MANLY!



Never doubt your humour  - must admit your setup gave me an idea; got a PT3 mini, that I wanted to put on my e-pipe, unfortunately the e-pipe has some propriety threading, but now I can try the PT3 mini on my other Reo mini just for the kick.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Could someone tell me where its possible to get hold of a REO?


----------



## johan

Darth_V@PER said:


> Could someone tell me where its possible to get hold of a REO?



You want to buy local? your chances zero. International from the manufacturer himself; Robert O'Neil, you can either order on his website:http://www.reosmods.com/ or email him: reo@reosmods.com (better option if he doesn't have stock on his website with your list). Also read the first post on this thread of what you will need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

wasn't there a post earlier this week that @Oupa is working on getting them in for SA distribution?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> wasn't there a post earlier this week that @Oupa is working on getting them in for SA distribution?



Yes you're right Yster Bessie, but it hasn't realized yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Metal Liz said:


> wasn't there a post earlier this week that @Oupa is working on getting them in for SA distribution?





johan said:


> Yes you're right Yster Bessie, but it hasn't realized yet.



I PM'd @Oupa and he has confirmed that its a "work in progress" so things are happening but there is no ETA. Which I'm all for  Even don't mind waiting a few months as it will give me time to save up for both models

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

A big thanks to @Matthee & @johan for all the information you provided, appreciate it! I'm S()()N going to be a Afriville citizen, Reaonaut & EciggsSA donor. Watch this space

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Way to go @Darth_V@PER


----------



## Zegee

I thought I would share this with fellow reonauts









sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Zegee said:


> I thought I would share this with fellow reonauts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Gonna need moar info there @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Zegee

devdev said:


> Gonna need moar info there @Cape vaping supplies


igo f from slow tech had to make it bf

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> I thought I would share this with fellow reonauts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Awesome. I am much impressed with my modded Igo-F. Using 1 mm Ekowool, hanging down in the little juice well. Works very will. How is the cotton doing in there? Presume you did not put put it down the well?


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Awesome. I am much impressed with my modded Igo-F. Using 1 mm Ekowool, hanging down in the little juice well. Works very will. How is the cotton doing in there? Presume you did not put put it down the well?


correct never though of pulling through maybe I can make a u wick with cotton. .7 ohm coil which is a monster





sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> correct never though of pulling through maybe I can make a u wick with cotton. .7 ohm coil which is a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


The throat hit on this little thing is awesome. Mine is running at 0.75.


----------



## eviltoy

If only I could show you guys how that thing fires. 24 guage is beastly

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Neat looking coil @eviltoy


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> If only I could show you guys how that thing fires. 24 guage is beastly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That is a beaut of a coil. What resistance? Heat up fast enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

0.58 heats up instantly. Cvs can vouch for what a beast it is. Cloud machine of note

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

eviltoy said:


> 0.58 heats up instantly. Cvs can vouch for what a beast it is. Cloud machine of note
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hey @eviltoy Thats one WICKED evil toy  You should put something on you tube and send us the link Would love to see that in action!


----------



## eviltoy

Email addy will mail you a short clip

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wow, that looks amazing @eviltoy
How does the 24g compare to 26g?

Given that you get more wraps and if you say its a beast, I wonder why 24g isnt more popular?
I have heard some say it takes too long to heat up, but you say its instant.


----------



## eviltoy

You know I have 26 here and I havent tried it to compare. That coil is 2mm id with 8 wraps if I remember correctly. Im a flavour chaser so this coil was giving me exactly what I was looking for so I stuck with it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Wow, that looks amazing @eviltoy
> How does the 24g compare to 26g?
> 
> Given that you get more wraps and if you say its a beast, I wonder why 24g isnt more popular?
> I have heard some say it takes too long to heat up, but you say its instant.


24g is not for us average joes @Silver. it is ridiculously hot and just chucks the vapor. I had the same build @eviltoy has there and its just too much for me. I gave @Zeegee some today so lets hear what he has to say. this wire is perfect for cloud chasers. 2x 8wraps around a 2mm mandrel will give you around .25 ohms which will be perfect for chasing the clouds!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Wonderful, thanks for the feedback
I would love to try it
Just dont know where to get 24g?


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 24g is not for us average joes @Silver. it is ridiculously hot and just chucks the vapor. I had the same build @eviltoy has there and its just too much for me. I gave @Zeegee some today so lets hear what he has to say. this wire is perfect for cloud chasers. 2x 8wraps around a 2mm mandrel will give you around .25 ohms which will be perfect for chasing the clouds!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks @Cape vaping supplies 
Now i am confused

@eviltoy says he is chasing flavour, you say its for cloud chasing
I guess I must just try it and see for myself. 
Where did you get it from?
Anyway, see you tomorrow!


----------



## RIEFY

I dont have much I get bring you some tomorrow?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I dont have much I get bring you some tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Wow, thanks man, that would be awesome


----------



## eviltoy

Can get some from me too if you want. I go slowly through wire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

eviltoy said:


> Email addy will mail you a short clip
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Like Seriously bud that's like totally crazy


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> Can get some from me too if you want. I go slowly through wire


I will give and you give me mos. lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 24g is not for us average joes @Silver. it is ridiculously hot and just chucks the vapor. I had the same build @eviltoy has there and its just too much for me. I gave @Zeegee some today so lets hear what he has to say. this wire is perfect for cloud chasers. 2x 8wraps around a 2mm mandrel will give you around .25 ohms which will be perfect for chasing the clouds!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


shhhhhhhhhhhhh

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## eviltoy

Lol next is 22 gauge


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

24 guage ftw

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Lovely coils guys, just one questions; why such long wick tails? I have max 3mm on each side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Wick tails are that long coils are just that big

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

eviltoy said:


> Wick tails are that long coils are just that big
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No doesn't make sense from a physics point of view for me.


----------



## eviltoy

The wick tails are about 3mm both ends maybe a tad longer but not like everywhere

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Lovely coils guys, just one questions; why such long wick tails? I have max 3mm on each side.


I cannot see the length of the wick tails on the video. A


johan said:


> Lovely coils guys, just one questions; why such long wick tails? I have max 3mm on each side.


Are you referring to the RM2 in the video? I can't really see the tails, but from the glimpse do not look very long.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> I cannot see the length of the wick tails on the video. A
> 
> Are you referring to the RM2 in the video? I can't really see the tails, but from the glimpse do not look very long.



Picture posted by @Zegee on previous page of this thread


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Picture posted by @Zegee on previous page of this thread


Ah, that was on the modded Igo-F. Methinks he is still experimenting on that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

mine is long for one reason that is to get more hits per squonk






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mine is long for one reason that is to get more hits per squonk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That a totally different atomizer than the RM2 and it does not look that long to me. Long would be if you snake it round to the other side like they do in the drippers.


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mine is long for one reason that is to get more hits per squonk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for your explanation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just wanted to say that on my 4 day trip to CT, the Reos surprised me
They behaved so well and performed flawlessly
On the plane, in my man bag, in the car, in my jeans pocket, on the beach
No breaks, no spills, no mishaps
Same coils, changed cotton once, was so easy

Just perfect flavour and throat hit all the way

Didnt use my backup trusty mPT2/MVP once. 

The Reos passed my travel and portability test with flying colours

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

awesome silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Have to say @eviltoy thanks dude. I vaped on his Reo yesterday and wow. That 24g really does the job. Iv vaped Gaia on my Reo with rm2 but I felt like I didnt want to put his Reo down. I kinda felt bad cause I was also taking his last juice aswell.
Gaia on my Reo was a nice understated very grassy tobacco flavour. But on this coil there was a sweetness about it and the amount of vapour. Well mayb that y the flavours so good u get to taste more.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

The Golf said:


> Have to say @eviltoy thanks dude. I vaped on his Reo yesterday and wow. That 24g really does the job. Iv vaped Gaia on my Reo with rm2 but I felt like I didnt want to put his Reo down. I kinda felt bad cause I was also taking his last juice aswell.
> Gaia on my Reo was a nice understated very grassy tobacco flavour. But on this coil there was a sweetness about it and the amount of vapour. Well mayb that y the flavours so good u get to taste more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


it was too warm for all day for me that is a .5ohm coil he is running

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

0.58 coil to be exact but oh Lordy it's almost on par with my kayfuns with flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> 0.58 coil to be exact but oh Lordy it's almost on par with my kayfuns with flavour


Ah, you are at last getting closer to your sweet spot on the Reo. Well done for persisting.


----------



## eviltoy

So who has mad their reos lp ones

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Haven't built for my reo in a while so had a few minutes thus evening and some freshly twisted 28g triple 
here is the end result




she vapes nicely but takes her own sweet time to heat up

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

24g one time man life's too short to twist wire


----------



## Zegee

Lol yeah its on route

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> So who has mad their reos lp ones


Have not done it yet, but shall soon. Just love the dual coils on the Cyclone with AFC.


----------



## RIEFY

im having coil building withdrawal syptoms thanks to you zeegee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im having coil building withdrawal syptoms thanks to you zeegee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Lmao sorry bro

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## eviltoy

I got a bit of draad left. Matthee let me know how it goes please as that's the exact reason I want to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Zegee said:


> Haven't built for my reo in a while so had a few minutes thus evening and some freshly twisted 28g triple
> here is the end result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she vapes nicely but takes her own sweet time to heat up
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Superb twisting and coiling there @Zegee! Lovely work sir 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Superb twisting and coiling there @Zegee! Lovely work sir
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Thank you kind Sir

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

@Matthee have you had a chance to try out the 24g? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> I got a bit of draad left. Matthee let me know how it goes please as that's the exact reason I want to do it


Shall do.


Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Matthee have you had a chance to try out the 24g?


Not yet, have ceramic wicks in there so will be some time before I recoil.


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im having coil building withdrawal syptoms thanks to you zeegee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


just for you and a special request from fellow forum member did this build quickly 
don't know ohm it just felt right 



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

love it when the coil turns that colour

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whenever I'm checking out the REO forums on ECF looking for Woodvils I keep seeing REO's with these long necked goodies rather than the normal Reomisers... what are they and how come we don't seem to use them here in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Cartomisers , I stand to be corrected

Reos mods has it on there site

I purchased a few from ft really crappy funny taste I got

Maybe the bottom fed ones are better


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Whenever I'm checking out the REO forums on ECF looking for Woodvils I keep seeing REO's with these long necked goodies rather than the normal Reomisers... what are they and how come we don't seem to use them here in SA?
> 
> View attachment 5668


those are cartomizers. they will definitely not deliver the same vape you get from your rda's. although there are some goodones like the 357 and the like which deliver a decent vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Cartomisers we ont use them as they are expensive, disposable and inferior to the rm2


----------



## steve

What on earth is going on with that reo second from left ?? Im confused 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

steve said:


> What on earth is going on with that reo second from left ?? Im confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


thats a reo grand vv

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Rob, I read a couple of posts on ECF where people said once they had switched to the RM2 from the cartomisers they never went back. 

Although I haven't tried it I suspect we are not missing much


----------



## steve

And the door . Is it like partly see through ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

steve said:


> And the door . Is it like partly see through ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


that my friend is your eyes deceiving you lol. its polished so you seeing a reflection

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Guys... just needed to make sure were not missing out... plus they look silly!


----------



## steve

Wahahahah . Thats some serious polishing . I cant even blame my cell phone as I even enlarged the pic .  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every time I clean my Brass Reomiser I bleed! I push the paper towel into the chimney and then turn it to dry inside and my finger touches the edge of the chimney and it slices me open!


----------



## crack2483

Eish love hurts don't it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I suggest next time you put this first on before you start cleaning:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Prevention better than cure so they say 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Every time I clean my Brass Reomiser I bleed! I push the paper towel into the chimney and then turn it to dry inside and my finger touches the edge of the chimney and it slices me open!
> 
> View attachment 5699




is that with the brass only ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> is that with the brass only ?



Yip... I have never cut myself on the Stainless Steel one... mind you I use a Cyclone on the other REO and that has no sharp edges... let me check the other Reomiser... stand by... the stainless Reomiser isn't as sharp...

Maybe they rushed the build of the LP Brass Reomiser for my order? There were none in stock at the time and Rob made a plan for me and had one made... It still works like gangbusters and I won't make the mistake again... I have bled twice so far...


----------



## Genosmate

Can anyone help please? Since using my REO almost exclusively Iam getting very bad sore,cracked lips.Its no fun using lip balm every 5 minutes.Don't know if its to do with vapour from the reomiser or what it is.Anyway I really want to try one of those extra long drip tips to see if it helps,but I can't find any here in SA and FT will take too long.If anyone has one they don't use and would be prepared to sell or give to me and I'll replace with a new one it would be much appreciated.


----------



## shabbar

i think winter is the culprit here


----------



## Genosmate

shabbar said:


> i think winter is the culprit here


I wish it was but its not,I didn't get it last winter and I was vaping then as well.


----------



## johan

@Genosmate I had the same experience during my first week with the Reo, due to constant vaping and not putting the drip tip deeper between my lips.


----------



## shabbar

hmmm , try higher VG content in ur juice aswell and see if that helps


----------



## The Golf

lipbalm. iv never had this problem. Could be the driptip getting warm from chain vaping, longer drip tip may work. i use a stumpy and have to stop vaping before my lips burn


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Can anyone help please? Since using my REO almost exclusively Iam getting very bad sore,cracked lips.Its no fun using lip balm every 5 minutes.Don't know if its to do with vapour from the reomiser or what it is.Anyway I really want to try one of those extra long drip tips to see if it helps,but I can't find any here in SA and FT will take too long.If anyone has one they don't use and would be prepared to sell or give to me and I'll replace with a new one it would be much appreciated.


I have one of those still in the plastic packet from FT. PM me your details and I can send it via Speed Services during the week?
????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would like to thank Robert O'Neil for creating the REO and @Oupa for creating Menthol Ice! I have a fair amount of hardware on my desk right now and just chilling with one of my REO's vaping Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with a dash of coconut concentrate is simply heaven!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to thank Robert O'Neil for creating the REO and @Oupa for creating Menthol Ice! I have a fair amount of hardware on my desk right now and just chilling with one of my REO's vaping Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with a dash of coconut concentrate is simply heaven!
> 
> View attachment 6142


Now, where in the world is that 18650 Woodvil?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Now, where in the world is that 18650 Woodvil?



My thoughts EXACTLY! Shipping from Rob is speedy! Shipping from normal US humans is a nightmare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

ok so I have noticed some tiny sparking from the firing pin and + contact on the reo , is this normal ? dont want to short anything out .

1.2 ohm coil and purple series efest flat tops imr 18650 2100mah 35A


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> ok so I have noticed some tiny sparking from the firing pin and + contact on the reo , is this normal ? dont want to short anything out .
> 
> 1.2 ohm coil and purple series efest flat tops imr 18650 2100mah 35A


Yip, quite normal. Enjoying the Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Too much .

Best decision ive ever made.

The vape quality is off the chain

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Also need to get used to squonking , I assume it will become second nature soon enough


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Also need to get used to squonking , I assume it will become second nature soon enough



Yip I find a press and hold and then release works best for me. If you take the drip tip out and try the press and hold technique you will see what the juice does.


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I find a press and hold and then release works best for me. If you take the drip tip out and try the press and hold technique you will see what the juice does.


thats how it suppose to be done 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thats how it suppose to be done
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Dont listen to him he is a ReoNOT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Also need to get used to squonking , I assume it will become second nature soon enough



Agree to what the others said; what I do is squonk for 3 seconds, release and see how many toots I get before a dry hit.


----------



## RIEFY

eviltoy said:


> Dont listen to him he is a ReoNOT


dont forget who thought you how to use a reo lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dont forget who thought you how to use a reo lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



*taught


----------



## PeterHarris

Here is a pic of Catherine just after a nice long bubble bath enjoying the sun....





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @PeterHarris 

Just a question for you and the other Reonauts, 

*Is it necesary to remove the whole feeder tube contraption when the REO goes for a bubble bath?*

If so, 
- how do you remove it? Do you just pull it out? 
- And how do you put it back? Are there any special procedures or cautions?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> *Is it necesary to remove the whole feeder tube contraption when the REO goes for a bubble bath?*



I'm not sure what the real situation is but I wouldn't remove it because it will clean fine by squirting water through it both ways and the tight fit will be compromised imo after removing it and putting it back. When I first got Keira that was an issue for me (the tube kept coming off) and I replaced the tube for a tight fit again and haven't removed it since and it's be 100's!


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lovely @PeterHarris
> 
> Just a question for you and the other Reonauts,
> 
> *Is it necesary to remove the whole feeder tube contraption when the REO goes for a bubble bath?*
> 
> If so,
> - how do you remove it? Do you just pull it out?
> - And how do you put it back? Are there any special procedures or cautions?


No, not necessary to remove it. It is attached to that nipple by a drop of superglue. If you want to remove it, just pull it off. Many people put it back and do not add superglue again. To use superglue - insert the tube onto the nipple leaving about 1 mm space, put drop of superglue into that space, push tube to the end and hold for 10 second or so. Done.


----------



## Silver

Ok many thanks 
I wont remove it unless I have to...


----------



## PeterHarris

hey Guys - is there any one who has an extra repair kit and are willing to sell it, for i fear might have damaged the seal and if i get a repair kit i can do the subohm upgrade in one shot.....please


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> hey Guys - is there any one who has an extra repair kit and are willing to sell it, for i fear might have damaged the seal and if i get a repair kit i can do the subohm upgrade in one shot.....please



Peter I have one set still in packaging, but its not sub ohm


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> Peter I have one set still in packaging, but its not sub ohm


thanks Johan, im checking with @Spyker , as he alos has some bits and bobs lying arround  i will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

hey guys

i dont know if its just the vaper tounge, but it feels like i keep getting a burning taste from my reo.
i recoiled, and wicked, but still get that burnt tastse - is there something i might be missing or am i just imagining stuff ?


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> i dont know if its just the vaper tounge, but it feels like i keep getting a burning taste from my reo.
> i recoiled, and wicked, but still get that burnt tastse - is there something i might be missing or am i just imagining stuff ?


 
VAPER TONGUE - I'm going for 5 months and it is happening to me again this morning (2'nd time). I thought it will only happen once, but seems it can happen again . I'll vape Menthol mixed with all my sub-par e-liquid for the rest of the week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> VAPER TONGUE - I'm going for 5 months and it is happening to me again this morning (2'nd time). I thought it will only happen once, but seems it can happen again . I'll vape Menthol mixed with all my sub-par e-liquid for the rest of the week.


Oi that's the worst thing! Hate it. Hope it passes quickly Johan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

so the burning tatse i get is vaper tongue ?
as i could not tatse (and this is going to sound VERY WRONG) my wifes ...e-juice last night either, but it didnt taste like burn, like my reo does....


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> so the burning tatse i get is vaper tongue ?
> as i could not tatse (and this is going to sound VERY WRONG) my wifes ...e-juice last night either, but it didnt taste like burn, like my reo does....


 
Wash the RM2 in boiling water (maybe some burnt juice in the RM2 reservoir? Try again. For me I haz the V.T yuk!


----------



## TylerD

I must say that if my nose get congested in any way, I cannot taste my juice. I take shower and klap the menthol and then it's a bit beter. Thinking the steam in the shower works to clear up a bit of the sinusus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I must say that if my nose get congested in any way, I cannot taste my juice. I take shower and klap the menthol and then it's a bit beter. Thinking the steam in the shower works to clear up a bit of the sinusus.


 
I mix in luke warm water: 1/2 bicarbonate of soda & 1/2 salt and snuff it through - feels like drowning, burning like hell but worth the pain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> I mix in luke warm water: 1/2 bicarbonate of soda & 1/2 salt and snuff it through - feels like drowning, burning like hell but worth the pain.


And I'm sure it looks sexy when you do it.
I might just try that some day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Put some cayenne pepper on your tongue for a minute, especially the tip. Rub it in good. After awhile things will start to get really hot. This is good, keep at it for another minute before rinsing with cold water.

If for some reason that still doesn't reset the tastebuds, chew a few roasted coffee beans. That will surely do the trick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so i just upgraded Catherine's insides to sub-ohm, also installed the new tube and possitive pin.
now i dont know if it just a placebo effect, but it feels as if the performance is way better, i am still runing he same coil, wick and juice....

either way i like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ok so i just upgraded Catherine's insides to sub-ohm, also installed the new tube and possitive pin.
> now i dont know if it just a placebo effect, but it feels as if the performance is way better, i am still runing he same coil, wick and juice....
> 
> either way i like it


Oh, for sure, there is a whole thread on this on ECF - almost all reported a marked improvement on the hit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

I have been experiencing very poor performance with my Reo the last few days. At first I suspected batteries, then top contact. I noticed some arcing taking place.

Another strange thing was the entire outer Reo casing felt like it was coated with a layer of juice, and I've been having to wipe it down every few hours. 

The weird thing is I could not find any juice leaking anywhere, I have it working properly now though. I suspect the o-ring I was using below the rm2 was allowing juice to escape. Some of which makes its wAy down the 510 conn, along the positive contact - to the battery. Or vi the fire button hole to the contact.

Anyone else experienced similar issue?



Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Andre

Oh, you mean the RM2 connection with the 510 was not close enough, leaving space for juice to go the route you say. Sounds possible, do not know - never happened to me. Most leaks I get are from oversquonking and it goes via the air hole into impossible places.


----------



## PeterHarris

1st thing i did with my wife's Reo was to replace the 1mm o-ring with a 1.5mm o ring....

i ordered 2 1mm and 2 1.5mm orings as spares, luckily i did, but i wont be using the 1mm orings


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Oh, you mean the RM2 connection with the 510 was not close enough, leaving space for juice to go the route you say. Sounds possible, do not know - never happened to me. Most leaks I get are from oversquonking and it goes via the air hole into impossible places.



The source of my problem is definitely juice getting onto the positive copper contact. It feels like the battery is almost dead. After washing the whole unit in hot water, put the same battery back, and it fires like a v12 on steroids. 

Now I need to find out how the juice is getting there. It can only be from below the 510 connection, which then connects to the positive plate.. Trapped inside the heat shrink perhaps?



Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> The source of my problem is definitely juice getting onto the positive copper contact. It feels like the battery is almost dead. After washing the whole unit in hot water, put the same battery back, and it fires like a v12 on steroids.
> 
> Now I need to find out how the juice is getting there. It can only be from below the 510 connection, which then connects to the positive plate.. Trapped inside the heat shrink perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


Send Rob from Reosmods an email (or PM on ECF) describing your problem in detail. He should have an answer. And let us know too should you go that route.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I'm first going to see if not using the oring solves the mystery. If the problem persists I will pm Rob.

Thanks 


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## steve

@Alex i had a similar problem . @Andre instructed me to tighten up the nipple thet the feeding tube connects to carefully. This improved things drastically for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

steve said:


> @Alex i had a similar problem . @Andre instructed me to tighten up the nipple thet the feeding tube connects to carefully. This improved things drastically for me



That sounds like the source of my problem thanks, gonna google it quick


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> @Alex i had a similar problem . @Andre instructed me to tighten up the nipple thet the feeding tube connects to carefully. This improved things drastically for me


Yes, but that was because yours had a new kit installed. Alex's came from the store installed, but am under correction with that. Yes, that is possibly it, maybe just check.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

You can tighten it to some extent by using the actual tube as a sicket (if you know what I mean) then an extra careful turn with pliars


----------



## steve

I meant socket lol


----------



## devdev

steve said:


> using the actual tube as a sicket


 
Lol! Like the american's with their dogs "Sicket boy"


----------



## steve

Lol . Siiiick profile pic dev .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks guys, no internet here thanks to Telkom, and also still having problems with the Reo. Tried everything so far, and still no lasting joy.

Starting to get peed off now.


----------



## MarkK

johan said:


> I mix in luke warm water: 1/2 bicarbonate of soda & 1/2 salt and snuff it through - feels like drowning, burning like hell but worth the pain.


 
Johan I do it with 1 table spoon of Kosher salt and snarf to a lt or 2 of water, no burning what so ever, fresh clean sinus  I hate that burny nose feeling\


I came here to see @Wayne new Reo that arrived today, and i see pictures of naked and stripped reo's laying in bits and people talking about leaking. Is this what happens inside the reo's thread? on the outside its sunshine and butterflys?


----------



## MarkK

@Alex if you remove all juice and hold the unit, minus the battery under water and you squonk wont you see bubbles & find your leak?


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> @Alex if you remove all juice and hold the unit, minus the battery under water and you squonk wont you see bubbles & find your leak?


Thanks for the suggestion Mark, I'll try it tomorrow, today has just been one of those crap days where nothing works. Any more of this and I'm gonna crack : P


----------



## MarkK

haha "a bad vape day"! Stay strong sir! the day after is normal again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

steve said:


> @Alex i had a similar problem . @Andre instructed me to tighten up the nipple thet the feeding tube connects to carefully. This improved things drastically for me



That sounds like the source of my problem thanks, gonna google it quick


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> That sounds like the source of my problem thanks, gonna google it quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


Check out the video in the sub-ohm kit thread here. Shows the nipple that might be not properly tightened.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Check out the video in the sub-ohm kit thread here. Shows the nipple that might be not properly tightened.


 
I finally found the source of my problem, it's the batteries. Or rather the oxidation build up on them. I was looking at a good solution and came across this http://store.caig.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1554/.f after checking this thread on ECF.

Highly recommend all reonauts have a look at that thread.  the ECF one that is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MarkK

hmm, not going near builders warehouse or I would check, but I'm sure if you ask they will have various de-oxidizer’s available  

Really interesting that its your battery hehe I thought it would be the hose/fitting too 

oh well, hehe, I'm glad you have a solution! awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> hmm, not going near builders warehouse or I would check, but I'm sure if you ask they will have various de-oxidizer’s available
> 
> Really interesting that its your battery hehe I thought it would be the hose/fitting too
> 
> oh well, hehe, I'm glad you have a solution! awesome!


 
I've always used some tape around the batteries on the reo, to help with removal. And the result is they always orient in the same place. So I guess that accelerates the carbon buildup. And actually helped in identifying the problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I finally found the source of my problem, it's the batteries. Or rather the oxidation build up on them. I was looking at a good solution and came across this http://store.caig.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1554/.f after checking this thread on ECF.
> 
> Highly recommend all reonauts have a look at that thread.  the ECF one that is.


Very interesting. But how did the batteries cause the leaking? Or am I missing something?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Very interesting. But how did the batteries cause the leaking? Or am I missing something?


 
Ah the leaking. I have yet to pinpoint that one. But my best guess so far is likely from over squonking. This juice is damn near invisible to me . But at least I know the juice was not responsible for the firing problem.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

Alex said:


> I finally found the source of my problem, it's the batteries. Or rather the oxidation build up on them. I was looking at a good solution and came across this http://store.caig.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1554/.f after checking this thread on ECF.
> Highly recommend all reonauts have a look at that thread.  the ECF one that is.


 
DeoxIT, yes, i have it, learned about it some years ago on candlepowerforums. Reduces voltage drop at connection/contact oints. Used by 'audiophiles' and on some high-tech electronic equipment. 
Red for de-oxidising, cleaning, then Gold for a film of protection, to prevent oxidation. Oxidation that you cannot see without magnification. 
Best, most economical, is the little tubes, put drops on earbuds.


----------



## Cat

Alex said:


> I've always used some tape around the batteries on the reo, to help with removal. And the result is they always orient in the same place. So I guess that accelerates the carbon buildup. And actually helped in identifying the problem.


 
Please explain. i had to use a screwdriver to lever out the battery in my HANA MODZ DNA30; i was thinking of making some sort of strap to pull it out with.


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> Please explain. i had to use a screwdriver to lever out the battery in my HANA MODZ DNA30; i was thinking of making some sort of strap to pull it out with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Thanks. Very nice. Good photo. The hammertone looks good there.  With that spring, it's got to be a lot easier than on the HANA MODZ; it has steel tabs, like spring steel, the usual, on both ends. The battery went in easily, i didn't have to use any unusual force, but i ended up levering it out with a screwdriver. i was looking at the thin plastic that came on the hanger with underpants from makro, thinking i could cut a wide strip of it, but nothing short of a handle, something to pull with - like at least 3 fingers - is going to be enough. (And it is a flat top battery.)


----------



## MarkK

You could also lay a ribbon of some kind across the battery bay before inserting your battery. Grab both ends when you pull it out


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO’s are just so easy to re-wick and fill especially when you have a Cyclone on top… I finally got around to filling and re-wicking Maria the Russian but it was a bit of an epic fail and I lost a whole tank of juice… yes I didn’t check the O-Ring was sitting right.

I also need to put 12mg in the Russian vs 6mg in the REO for the same vape…

It has to be said that the best system for vaping has to be a *REO with a Cyclone* with its pull off hat vs the Reomiser’s screw off hat.

Makes me think that maybe a bottom fed DNA30 device with a Cyclone would not be perfection?


----------



## MurderDoll

Just had my first attempt at building a coil onto the REO. 

Did 8 wraps on 28g. 1.5mm ID. 
Came out to 1.4ohm. I didn't take into consideration that the legs are a lot longer than I normally make. Will give the coil a try and see from there. 

Just need to check through the thread to get an idea of how long the cotton needs to be coming off the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Congratulations @MurderDoll. Here is your badge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

1,4Ω is awesome! Now make a nice cotton wick not too long and not too thck and vape that baby!


----------



## johan

Sorry this is the fourth F#$@ time I'm trying to post a message and everytime only a part of the message appear!


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Sorry this is the fourth F#$@ time I'm trying to post a message and everytime only a part of the message appear!


 
Fixed Ω Johan!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Fixed Ω Johan!


 
?????? it was a previous message trying to congratulate @Murde


----------



## johan

johan said:


> ?????? it was a previous message trying to congratulate @Murde


 
F@# again!


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Congratulations @MurderD
> View attachment 7384


 
The text on here is about a 3'rd of the total message, whats going on?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> The text on here is about a 3'rd of the total message, whats going on?


Have no idea, no problem from my side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> The text on here is about a 3'rd of the total message, whats going on?


 
Ahhh I see the issue now... not sure what the story is... sorry...


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> 1,4Ω is awesome! Now make a nice cotton wick not too long and not too thck and vape that baby!


I have to wait for the batteries to charge first. :crying:


johan said:


> ?????? it was a previous message trying to congratulate @Murde


Ha ha. Thank you very much. I get what you were trying. 

Maybe the forum freaked out so much cause I actually got a REO. Didn't think I'd ever own one tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> I have to wait for the batteries to charge first. :crying:


 
You knew you were getting your REO and you didn't charge the batteries?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> You knew you were getting your REO and you didn't charge the batteries?
> View attachment 7386


 

I only got the batteries with the unit. The cana uses the Lipo battery and the vamo uses the Panasonic. Which I was instructed was not safe to use on the REO. 

*phew. That was a close one*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> I only got the batteries with the unit. The cana uses the Lipo battery and the vamo uses the Panasonic. Which I was instructed was not safe to use on the REO.
> 
> *phew. That was a close one*


 
You are so on the slippery road to a fine... that was very close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> Just had my first attempt at building a coil onto the REO.
> 
> Did 8 wraps on 28g. 1.5mm ID.
> Came out to 1.4ohm. I didn't take into consideration that the legs are a lot longer than I normally make. Will give the coil a try and see from there.
> 
> Just need to check through the thread to get an idea of how long the cotton needs to be coming off the coil.


 
very nice man, just keep the wick very short, and make sure that it doesn't cover the airhole after
you screw on the cover, mine often does and I always check and adjust with a toothpick or something after screwing on the rm2 top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Now I just need to decide on a name for her. 

Any ideas @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Now I just need to decide on a name for her.
> 
> Any ideas @Rob Fisher


 
Stand by... I need to give it some serious thought!! We are runing out of hot chicks... I'll be back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Now I just need to decide on a name for her.
> 
> Any ideas @Rob Fisher


 
She looks very much like an Elisha to me. She is a star of 24 and I have no doubt that your REO will be with you all day and all night... Get it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

lol


----------



## shabbar

Murderdoll when did this happen ?

I totally missed it , congrats reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I love *Elisha*, and 24 is the best tv show


----------



## Silver

Congrats @MurderDoll !
Hope your first REO vaping evening is a great one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I love *Elisha*, and 24 is the best tv show


 
She wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zegee

Some tlc for my reo 
haven't recoiled in a while so decided to give it a bash
26g 2mm Id .8 ohm 6-7wrap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

So today is my first day with the REO. I didn't bring any other mod, only spare batteries and juice in case I run out. 

Had my first few vapes now and I'm mighty impressed! 
Flavour is fantastic and full! Im getting big clouds even on the 1.4ohm coil. 

I now see why there is such love for this little unit that hits so big! 

I've played around with the coil heights as I got the advice from @Silver. 
I actually ended up having it at pretty much the same height as what he has his. Moving the coil even a tiny bit makes such a big difference! 

Coffee and REO. Epic combo!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @MurderDoll 
All the best !
And your REO looks stunning


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Great stuff @MurderDoll
> All the best !
> And your REO looks stunning


Thanks very much!! 

Your coil position is actually perfect. Even with it being higher, it just seems to do everything perfectly!


----------



## Silver

Ya, thanks
I must say my coil position is a lot higher than most peeps use
The bottom of my coil is sometimes slightly higher than the posts and a bit higher than the airhole
It does reduce the flavour though but turns up the throat hit

I am still playing with the coil height and noting what I find. Very slow process since its also juice dependent. In an ideal world Id like the coil at airhole height but with more throat hit 

I also find 18mg helps with the throat hit a lot.


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> So today is my first day with the REO. I didn't bring any other mod, only spare batteries and juice in case I run out.
> 
> Had my first few vapes now and I'm mighty impressed!
> Flavour is fantastic and full! Im getting big clouds even on the 1.4ohm coil.
> 
> I now see why there is such love for this little unit that hits so big!
> 
> I've played around with the coil heights as I got the advice from @Silver.
> I actually ended up having it at pretty much the same height as what he has his. Moving the coil even a tiny bit makes such a big difference!
> 
> Coffee and REO. Epic combo!!


Awesome! Glad you enjoying the Reo. It is such lovely devices. All the best in Reoville dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> So today is my first day with the REO. I didn't bring any other mod, only spare batteries and juice in case I run out.
> 
> Had my first few vapes now and I'm mighty impressed!
> Flavour is fantastic and full! Im getting big clouds even on the 1.4ohm coil.
> 
> I now see why there is such love for this little unit that hits so big!
> 
> I've played around with the coil heights as I got the advice from @Silver.
> I actually ended up having it at pretty much the same height as what he has his. Moving the coil even a tiny bit makes such a big difference!
> 
> Coffee and REO. Epic combo!!


I like that colour combo. Enjoy the first day with your Reo. And happy experimenting with coiling and wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Got myself a can of EC Contact cleaner from Builders Warehouse

My REOs have never been "properly cleaned" or bathed in about 6 weeks
I just wipe them down carefully every few days and i use a pencil eraser on the firing pin and battery ends. 
No problems at all, still performing smoothly

Just wondering with the contact cleaner spray, what do I do with it?
- Where do I spray it? 
- At the 510 connector? 
- On the firing pin? 
- Just generally everywhere? 
- do i need to open up the firing mechanism assembly? (I hope not)


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Got myself a can of EC Contact cleaner from Builders Warehouse
> 
> My REOs have never been "properly cleaned" or bathed in about 6 weeks
> I just wipe them down carefully every few days and i use a pencil eraser on the firing pin and battery ends.
> No problems at all, still performing smoothly
> 
> Just wondering with the contact cleaner spray, what do I do with it?
> - Where do I spray it?
> - At the 510 connector?
> - On the firing pin?
> - Just generally everywhere?
> - do i need to open up the firing mechanism assembly? (I hope not)


On my shopping list. Not quite sure how to apply, hopefully someone comes to our rescue. Methinks it could work by just spraying a bit on an ear bud, and use same to clean just the point of the firing pin, the top of the spring and maybe the ends of the batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 
Makes sense
But wasnt sure if i must use it as well on the 510 connector section when you take off the RM2.


----------



## shabbar

i dont think so unless you want some contact cleaner flavour liquid , i think what andre said is fine


----------



## Alex

Not sure, but I would avoid getting it on any of the rubber tube and the bottle if possible. My guess would be like Andre suggested, using a q-tip and doing the battery + terminal, contacts etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or missing something. I brought 4 batteries along so that I could swop them out when needed. 
I have only finished about half a bottle and been through all 4 batteries. I don't know if they all flat already but the unit takes a while to heat up and I'm not getting much Vape out of it. 

I'm using the fAW which are 2000mah.

The coil is 1.4ohm. I should easily get through the day on 2. 
But 4 batteries down and its not even 3pm yet. 

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what to suggest... I use my Fake AW 1600 mAh 18650's and I use 2 batteries for a 6ml bottle of juice. Hopefully one of the tehincal boffins will make a suggestion or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or missing something. I brought 4 batteries along so that I could swop them out when needed.
> I have only finished about half a bottle and been through all 4 batteries. I don't know if they all flat already but the unit takes a while to heat up and I'm not getting much Vape out of it.
> 
> I'm using the fAW which are 2000mah.
> 
> The coil is 1.4ohm. I should easily get through the day on 2.
> But 4 batteries down and its not even 3pm yet.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


 
I think I know, try turning the battery in the Reo and test it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or missing something. I brought 4 batteries along so that I could swop them out when needed.
> I have only finished about half a bottle and been through all 4 batteries. I don't know if they all flat already but the unit takes a while to heat up and I'm not getting much Vape out of it.
> 
> I'm using the fAW which are 2000mah.
> 
> The coil is 1.4ohm. I should easily get through the day on 2.
> But 4 batteries down and its not even 3pm yet.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


One battery should give you about half a bottle. Something is wrong for sure. What did you use the charge the batteries with? Make sure your coil tails are properly fastened. Show a pic of your coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or missing something. I brought 4 batteries along so that I could swop them out when needed.
> I have only finished about half a bottle and been through all 4 batteries. I don't know if they all flat already but the unit takes a while to heat up and I'm not getting much Vape out of it.
> 
> I'm using the fAW which are 2000mah.
> 
> The coil is 1.4ohm. I should easily get through the day on 2.
> But 4 batteries down and its not even 3pm yet.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


 
That doesn't sound right; my coils average 0.9 Ohm and I vape about 3ml before I need to replace the fAW (18650/2000mAh) when they discharged to about 3.75V


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> I think I know, try turning the battery in the Reo and test it.


Tried that. Gave the same result. 

It was going well till about 12. 
Then started going downhill. 
Been the same since. Even when I changed the batteries. 


Andre said:


> One battery should give you about half a bottle. Something is wrong for sure. What did you use the charge the batteries with? Make sure your coil tails are properly fastened. Show a pic of your coil.


That's what I was thinking too. 

Didn't make sense how it suddenly just started not performing.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I think I know, try turning the battery in the Reo and test it.


 
turn battery "in place" while pressing Fire Button


----------



## PeterHarris

yea i go a day on a batt - Efest 3100ah


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> turn battery "in place" while pressing Fire Button



Yip,I was driving earlier when suddenly after squonking, no ignition. Gave the battery a half turn and problem sorted. The positive batt terminal wasn't making contact properly.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## MurderDoll

Getting ready for her haircut. 







And now she is a LP. 







Thanks @Andre for the advice!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Getting ready for her haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now she is a LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Andre for the advice!


As easy as that, looking good. Did you sort out the battery problem?


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> As easy as that, looking good. Did you sort out the battery problem?


Thanks! 

No I haven't yet. 

Not sure exactly what it is. 

I didn't bring any kit with me today. 
So I'll rather wait until I'm home then I can trouble shoot and see what it is. 

Rather have the right tools and get it sorted properly. 
Don't wanna ruins my investment on her first day. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

HA! Murdoll do mine pretty please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

eviltoy said:


> HA! Murdoll do mine pretty please!


Where you based? 

I'll see if u can organise it for you.


----------



## MurderDoll

eviltoy said:


> HA! Murdoll do mine pretty please!


Where you based? 

I'll see if u can organise it for you.


----------



## eviltoy

Cape town


----------



## MurderDoll

Ooh. You'd have to ship it to me and then I'd have to ship it back. I'm in Jozi. 

I'm sure will be a lot easier to find someone there that can do it for you?


----------



## shabbar

@Andre done his somewhere in cape town


----------



## MarkK

eviltoy said:


> Cape town


Try montague gardens dude, there are loads of factory's with equipment, but speak to an owner not just a general worker, you might get the owner to do you a favour just so he can look at your device cause its sooo amazing


----------



## fred1sa

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or missing something. I brought 4 batteries along so that I could swop them out when needed.
> I have only finished about half a bottle and been through all 4 batteries. I don't know if they all flat already but the unit takes a while to heat up and I'm not getting much Vape out of it.
> 
> I'm using the fAW which are 2000mah.
> 
> The coil is 1.4ohm. I should easily get through the day on 2.
> But 4 batteries down and its not even 3pm yet.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


Did you check if your reomisers post screws are tight. Mine sometimes loosens during the day and a 0.9 coil reads at over 3ohms.


----------



## MurderDoll

fred1sa said:


> Did you check if your reomisers post screws are tight. Mine sometimes loosens during the day and a 0.9 coil reads at over 3ohms.


I checked that last night. Was still nice and tight. Pulled the coils out and built a new one. No hassles now. Running perfectly again.


----------



## TylerD

That is just weird @MurderDoll . Wonder what it was. So all is going good now?


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> That is just weird @MurderDoll . Wonder what it was. So all is going good now?


Yeah. 

I was totally stumped hey. 

But she is firing on all cylinders now. 

So I'm very relieved!


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I was totally stumped hey.
> 
> But she is firing on all cylinders now.
> 
> So I'm very relieved!


Awesome! Good to hear that. I were very confused yesterday!  Lookis awesome with the haircut as well! My mini needs one as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Hi all
Have been vaping since Feb and read the forums often. I have in that time purchased various bits and pieces and currently use either MPT3 or EVOD2 with Ego C Twist or Vision Spinner. I have some money burning a hole in my pocket and want to move to the next level. I keep getting drawn back to the idea of a Reo purely because everybody raves about them. I am however completely "illiterate" with regards all the ohms, sub-ohms, wattage, voltage etc. I have never built a coil in my life although in my defence have taken apart my EVOD coil to see how it is made/works whilst watching a video on rebuilding- woohoo!!! I usually leave anything mechanical or electrical to my husband just because he is more knowlegeable. In saying that though I am not averse to the idea of building coils and can usually work things out for myself once I have a physical device in hand. 

I like taste. I have amassed quite a collection of juice (mostly VM) and even splashed out on some Nicoticket and have come to realise that what I am chasing is taste/flavour. I like fruity and dessert vapes and always seem to want more in terms of flavour i.e. so flavouful I could taste it. This is what attracts me to a Reo.

Am I mad to concider a Reo? Would I manage? Will I be disappointed and over my head?

Help.


----------



## shabbar

Yes you will manage , get a multimeter or ohm meter and you set

I got one after a year of vaping and its the best vape ever


----------



## Reonat

Thanks @shabbar for your confidence. I have realised that I will need all sorts of new bits and will have to get a subscription to YouTube


----------



## MarkK

hehe yea watch all you can on youtube

check out 
https://www.youtube.com/user/GrimmGreen
https://www.youtube.com/user/pbusardo
https://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Hi all
> Have been vaping since Feb and read the forums often. I have in that time purchased various bits and pieces and currently use either MPT3 or EVOD2 with Ego C Twist or Vision Spinner. I have some money burning a hole in my pocket and want to move to the next level. I keep getting drawn back to the idea of a Reo purely because everybody raves about them. I am however completely "illiterate" with regards all the ohms, sub-ohms, wattage, voltage etc. I have never built a coil in my life although in my defence have taken apart my EVOD coil to see how it is made/works whilst watching a video on rebuilding- woohoo!!! I usually leave anything mechanical or electrical to my husband just because he is more knowlegeable. In saying that though I am not averse to the idea of building coils and can usually work things out for myself once I have a physical device in hand.
> 
> I like taste. I have amassed quite a collection of juice (mostly VM) and even splashed out on some Nicoticket and have come to realise that what I am chasing is taste/flavour. I like fruity and dessert vapes and always seem to want more in terms of flavour i.e. so flavouful I could taste it. This is what attracts me to a Reo.
> 
> Am I mad to concider a Reo? Would I manage? Will I be disappointed and over my head?
> 
> Help.


@vaalboy and myself (there could be others) went directly from mPT2 to Reo. Without having built a coil in our lives. And it was a breeze - and I am not a handyman at all. The Reomizer is probably the easiest rebuildable atomizer out there to build. We have some videos that shows you how. And, if required, one of the Reonauts near you I am sure will be prepared to assist. 
If you go to the Reo forum on ECF, you will see many women there with Reos and doing their own builds. 
Yes, you will manage and, no, you will not be disappointed or over your head.
And we here in Reoville are just a keyboard away and ready to help you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reonat

Stupid "chick" question ... Will it look like I am smoking something from my husbands tool box? Will I need a giant handbag?


----------



## shabbar

Oh yes and it was the first time building coils and currently have a .7 ohm n its a beast


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Thanks @shabbar for your confidence. I have realised that I will need all sorts of new bits and will have to get a subscription to YouTube


Check out this thread for all you need - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/.
Are you in Westville, Durban? We shall deputize @Rob Fisher to come and visit you with some Reos to let you see and taste!!!


----------



## Reonat

I see that @Oupa is bringing some in. Worth it to wait?


----------



## shabbar

Andre I went from evods to a reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Yes have been meaning to contact @Rob Fisher to have a look at his collection and see a Reo in action. @Rob Fisher I hope you wouldn't mind?


----------



## shabbar

Mornat said:


> I see that @Oupa is bringing some in. Worth it to wait?



If the itch is there you gotta scratch. .


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Stupid "chick" question ... Will it look like I am smoking something from my husbands tool box? Will I need a giant handbag?


No, the Reo Grand is the size of a business card. The Reo Mini is a little bit smaller. The Grand takes 6 ml of juice, the Mini takes 3 ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> I see that @Oupa is bringing some in. Worth it to wait?


If you are impatient like me, no. But then he has been promising for a few months now and it is not realising. Maybe check out Rob's Reos and then decide. He does not have a Mini, but @vaalboy has one.


----------



## shabbar

If you are willing I'm ordering tomorrow from reos mods


----------



## johan

Thanks @shabbar, I'm so tempted but have to control myself.


----------



## shabbar

No worries ohm

I'm already missing my Grand...

We have a new reonaut on the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Mornat said:


> Stupid "chick" question ... Will it look like I am smoking something from my husbands tool box? Will I need a giant handbag?


here is my wife's REO Grand , so you decide if it looks like a tool


----------



## Reonat

@shabbar I am willing... Am thinking Grand not mini (seems a bit of a waste of capacity). Not sure how to contact you directly and am running off to fetch kids but let me know how to contact you? Can I rely on you to help me with what the bits are that I need to order? I want a very plain brushed metallic one or black - not one for frills.


----------



## shabbar

Click on inbox start conversation and add my name . I will help you get what you need .

There are a few others who are interested aswell


----------



## shabbar

I sent you a pm .


----------



## MurderDoll

I absolutely love my REO. First full day with no hassles and its been absolute bliss! 

Adding to this, I do love an airy draw. To me the reomiser is a bit of a tight draw. 

This problem has been taken away with the atomic bf mod. I have it on the smallest 2 airholes and the draw is perfect for me. 
Flavour is amazing and to boot, it has Lekker big cloud production. 

Vaping nirvana at its absolute best. 

I love my Atomic REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> I absolutely love my REO. First full day with no hassles and its been absolute bliss!
> 
> Adding to this, I do love an airy draw. To me the reomiser is a bit of a tight draw.
> 
> This problem has been taken away with the atomic bf mod. I have it on the smallest 2 airholes and the draw is perfect for me.
> Flavour is amazing and to boot, it has Lekker big cloud production.
> 
> Vaping nirvana at its absolute best.
> 
> I love my Atomic REO!


 
Awesome man. And great mod on the atomic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Check out this thread for all you need - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/.
> Are you in Westville, Durban? We shall deputize @Rob Fisher to come and visit you with some Reos to let you see and taste!!!


 
@Mornat you are very welcome to pop in for a visit and come play! I'm in Winston PArk so it's just up the road!


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I absolutely love my REO. First full day with no hassles and its been absolute bliss!
> 
> Adding to this, I do love an airy draw. To me the reomiser is a bit of a tight draw.
> 
> This problem has been taken away with the atomic bf mod. I have it on the smallest 2 airholes and the draw is perfect for me.
> Flavour is amazing and to boot, it has Lekker big cloud production.
> 
> Vaping nirvana at its absolute best.
> 
> I love my Atomic REO!


Glad you like the Reo. Enjoy. Very jealous of that Atomic you have so smartly on there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> Yes have been meaning to contact @Rob Fisher to have a look at his collection and see a Reo in action. @Rob Fisher I hope you wouldn't mind?


 
Not at all... Give me a shout and pop in... I'm in most of the time unless I'm on the water fishing!


----------



## Silver

Hi @Mornat
I hear you on the REO questions

After using a wide variety of gear for about 6 months , i got my REOs 2 months ago. Havent vaped on anything else. The vape is great and the devices have been reliable and easy to use and coil.

However, the REO is a dripper, so while I highly doubt it, you just may not like it. My mom is on mPT2's and she dosnt like the vape on my REOs - she says its too much for her.

If you can, try arrange to have a vape on a REO with a flavour you like. If you like it I suggest you go for it. And if budget allows, get two REOs. So you can have two flavours running simultaneously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Silver said:


> Hi @Mornat
> I hear you on the REO questions
> 
> After using a wide variety of gear for about 6 months , i got my REOs 2 months ago. Havent vaped on anything else. The vape is great and the devices have been reliable and easy to use and coil.
> 
> However, the REO is a dripper, so while I highly doubt it, you just may not like it. My mom is on mPT2's and she dosnt like the vape on my REOs - she says its too much for her.
> 
> If you can, try arrange to have a vape on a REO with a flavour you like. If you like it I suggest you go for it. And if budget allows, get two REOs. So you can have two flavours running simultaneously


I am fairly certain that I will like it but point taken. I find my mPT3 a little airy and "light" so this is encouraging. @shabbar is ordering today and won't be able to get to @Rob Fisher until later in the week (month-end and school holidays ). I am going to go for it (decided on the Tumbled Grand LP) because as pointed out if I don't like it, it will be relatively easy to offload.

Here I go... jumping in.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eviltoy

Mornat said:


> I am fairly certain that I will like it but point taken. I find my mPT3 a little airy and "light" so this is encouraging. @shabbar is ordering today and won't be able to get to @Rob Fisher until later in the week (month-end and school holidays ). I am going to go for it (decided on the Tumbled Grand LP) because as pointed out if I don't like it, it will be relatively easy to offload.
> 
> Here I go... jumping in.


 
yup it would be. Dibs when/if you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

eviltoy said:


> yup it would be. Dibs when/if you do


There we go - now you've completely removed the risk of me suffering "Buyer's Remorse"...


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats @Mornat, i'm sure you will love your Reo  the Reonauts speak very highly of these devices, and like you said no buyers remorse cause someone will be more than happy to snap it up if it's not for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

LP Reo order will be placed soon and I can't pic a colour  decisions decisions. Help!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

My first was black anodised with hammer tone door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> LP Reo order will be placed soon and I can't pic a colour  decisions decisions. Help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Awesome. Colour is easy - Tumbled! Seriously though, colour is so subjective everyone will have their own preferences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Awesome. Colour is easy - Tumbled! Seriously though, colour is so subjective everyone will have their own preferences.



I've narrowed it down to kawasaki green, metallic red or white with black wrinkle. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I've narrowed it down to kawasaki green, metallic red or white with black wrinkle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ooh, I like that Kawasaki green - it's a new colour, only became available fairly recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Ooh, I like that Kawasaki green - it's a new colour, only became available fairly recently.



Decision regarding colour has been made , now you guys will have to wait and see 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

hey guys - so my wife might be sensitive to PG - now i made some pure VG juice, and as you know this stuff is THICK - any ideas on how to wick the reo for pure VG....


----------



## shabbar

Cotton will still be fine


----------



## shabbar

A little less , to aid in faster wicking

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys - so my wife might be sensitive to PG - now i made some pure VG juice, and as you know this stuff is THICK - any ideas on how to wick the reo for pure VG....


The Reo is perfect for VG. I know the modmaster does VG - he uses silica 3 mm doubled with an ugly coil. But many use cotton as well. Experiment and see what works best. And let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Mornat 
If you find the mPT3 a bit light - don't worry the REO will sort that out!
If you fing the mPT3 a bit airy - I also think you will be happy - I prefer a slightly tighter draw for mouth to lung - and the RM2 with the standard airhole is perfect for me. 

LP Grand Tumbled - wow - that is an amazing combination - 
I also have tumbled thanks to a long thought process and advice from our local master REONaut @Andre 
I am _very_ happy with it - 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys - so my wife might be sensitive to PG - now i made some pure VG juice, and as you know this stuff is THICK - any ideas on how to wick the reo for pure VG....


 
I recall people thinning it down with some vodka or whisky? Actually, that sounds like something I should try.


----------



## Silver

Hi @PeterHarris 
If it helps, the Vape Craving juice (76% VG) wicks fine on my normal REO/RM2 coil setup 
Normal 1.2 ohm micro coil - 1.5mm ID - with cotton - no adjustments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

I have *"something"* on it's way to me, will be at my doorstep tomorrow ... details to follow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

capetocuba said:


> I have *"something"* on it's way to me, will be at my doorstep tomorrow ... details to follow


 
ooooooh very mysterious mister  will have to wait and see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I have *"something"* on it's way to me, will be at my doorstep tomorrow ... details to follow


Aha, waiting with bated breath.......shall not even hazard a guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hope you manage to sleep properly tonight @capetocuba


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Hope you manage to sleep properly tonight @capetocuba


I have been warned about this supernatural phenomenon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

3 days trying to find that perfect coil for myself.






And finally, Success.





Didn't even meter it yet, but I sure am enjoying the vape on my REO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> 3 days trying to find that perfect coil for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even meter it yet, but I sure am enjoying the vape on my REO


Share, share!


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Share, share!


 
Nothing fancy, but boy oh boy. Incredible vapor and flavour
1.5mm ID
26g
cotton


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Nothing fancy, but boy oh boy. Incredible vapor and flavour
> 1.5mm ID
> 26g
> cotton


 
look like 6 wraps?


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Nothing fancy, but boy oh boy. Incredible vapor and flavour
> 1.5mm ID
> 26g
> cotton


Yip, standard sort of RM coil always works a charm. With any wicking material. That one looks around 0.55 ohms? I do mine more or less like that too, with 27 g and ceramic wicking.


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> look like 6 wraps?


 looks like 7


Andre said:


> Yip, standard sort of RM coil always works a charm. With any wicking material. That one looks around 0.55 ohms? I do mine more or less like that too, with 27 g and ceramic wicking.


measures at 0.71

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> looks like 7
> 
> measures at 0.71


That for me is as close to a perfect resistance with a single coil on the RM2 as can be.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Alex said:


> looks like 7
> 
> measures at 0.71


 
Tried to emulate your coil, ended up with 0.51 ohm, don't ask me how! But thank you @Alex this coil vapes like a beast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Just busy chuckling to myself here, I was so absorbed in reading something I squonked the fire button a few times by mistake. Pushed that battery right down a few times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Rooigevaar said:


> Tried to emulate your coil, ended up with 0.51 ohm, don't ask me how! But thank you @Alex this coil vapes like a beast!


 
No probs man, I can never quite get to an exact figure myself.

Edit. after checking http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?targetr=0.7&awg=26&innerdia=1.5&leglength=4
must be 7/8 wraps. And I guess the leg length is important


----------



## Rooigevaar

Alex said:


> No probs man, I can never quite get to an exact figure myself.
> 
> Edit. after checking http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?targetr=0.7&awg=26&innerdia=1.5&leglength=4
> must be 7/8 wraps. And I guess the leg length is important


 
LoL not saying your info is wrong, saying my build is wonky. I guestamated the ID with a drill bit that I think is 1.5 and I did leave my legs a bit longer now that I look at your picture again, main point is that you led me in a good direction, almost too good!

Loving the Reo so far! I am trying to find negatives but just cant seem to peg one down that really bugs me enough to warrant even the slightest complaint.

@RevnLucky7 had a toot on it today with my 1.27ohm coil and says he enjoyed the vape... and that was with COTTON!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Rooigevaar said:


> LoL not saying your info is wrong, saying my build is wonky. I guestamated the ID with a drill bit that I think is 1.5 and I did leave my legs a bit longer now that I look at your picture again, main point is that you led me in a good direction, almost too good!
> 
> Loving the Reo so far! I am trying to find negatives but just cant seem to peg one down that really bugs me enough to warrant even the slightest complaint.
> 
> @RevnLucky7 had a toot on it today with my 1.27ohm coil and says he enjoyed the vape... and that was with COTTON!!!


 
He will be selling that silver gizmo in no time, to make way for a reo.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I must say I was very impressed with the Reo. Very funtional. Very Ugly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

I find the .7 too vicious , less then a 2 second pull and clouds of vapour .

.9 ohms and im a happy chappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I must say I was very impressed with the Reo. Very funtional. Very Ugly.


At least it can stand on its own and do not need a lot expensive top caps and nano kits and drip tips to make it look a bit of an acceptable tube toy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar

How do you guys clear "sticky" flavours from your Reo? I have been vaping mango for a bit and now when I swap I get mango contamination... I gave it a bubble bath and cleaned with some vodka but still getting hints of mango all over the place.


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> How do you guys clear "sticky" flavours from your Reo? I have been vaping mango for a bit and now when I swap I get mango contamination... I gave it a bubble bath and cleaned with some vodka but still getting hints of mango all over the place.


I use a syringe with blunt needle to squirt strong vodka down both the atomizer (has a small reservoir below deck) and through the 510 connector and the tube. Followed by hot water. Repeat, if required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had an issue with a heavy tobacco flavour in one of mine and I finally got rid of it by giving it a bubble bath in a sunlight soap bath and then 10 rinses in hot water over a 5 hour period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Thanks @Andre will soaking the entire unit in vodka have any ill effects?


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> Thanks @Andre will soaking the entire unit in vodka have any ill effects?


I don't know if it will affect the gaskets in the 510 connections. Should not, think it is silicone. The other parts should be fine. Of course you will remove ze battery.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Thanks will give it a bash tonight!


----------



## Reonat

Right... Thanks to @Rob Fisher, my Reo will be on its way soon. Off to buy my tools this weekend...
I need to order some juice and was wondering if there are certain types or brands that vape better than others on a Reo? I tend to like fruity and creamy dessert vapes. Some of my favorites are VM's Monroe, Peach2 Rooibos and Banana Cream was also very impressed with Nicoticket's Gravity, CLS and Creme Brulee. My question is - are these all going to taste very different on a Reo vs EVOD2 and MPT3 as it seems that Reo mutes the sweetness a bit. I don't like sickly sweet but not keen on dry type tobacco's etc

Another question is Nicotine level. I seem to be comfortable with 9mg/12mg depending on the juice although Nicoticket batch was 6mg and I probably should have gone higher as it lacked TH. I can't bear the peppery taste from higher nic levels so am wondering if this is more pronounced with a Reo and should I stick with 9% or even lower?


----------



## shabbar

I dropped from 18 to 12 mg . I think im happy between the 2


----------



## Oupa

Start on 9mg... you might find that you will even want to drop down a bit on the Reo if you are used to 9mg in the mPT3.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm all the way down to 6mg now.

Well I do have Menthol Ice in 12mg, 9mg, 6mg and 0mg as well as a 100% VG version.

But to answer the question... I would say between 6mg-9mg in the REO's and a favourite juice of 12mg for an occasional large hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

im hitting 12mg in my reo - but if you go 6mg and you need that throat hit just lift your coil higher from the deck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

All my DIY juices are @ 9mg. Since I got my Reo I might just be special & different and make juice at 7.5% for my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

The first day I vaped at 18mg n hit a silver very quick on a .5 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Right... Thanks to @Rob Fisher, my Reo will be on its way soon. Off to buy my tools this weekend...
> I need to order some juice and was wondering if there are certain types or brands that vape better than others on a Reo? I tend to like fruity and creamy dessert vapes. Some of my favorites are VM's Monroe, Peach2 Rooibos and Banana Cream was also very impressed with Nicoticket's Gravity, CLS and Creme Brulee. My question is - are these all going to taste very different on a Reo vs EVOD2 and MPT3 as it seems that Reo mutes the sweetness a bit. I don't like sickly sweet but not keen on dry type tobacco's etc
> 
> Another question is Nicotine level. I seem to be comfortable with 9mg/12mg depending on the juice although Nicoticket batch was 6mg and I probably should have gone higher as it lacked TH. I can't bear the peppery taste from higher nic levels so am wondering if this is more pronounced with a Reo and should I stick with 9% or even lower?


For me the Reo is awesome on all dessert vapes and all tobacco vapes. Natural tasting fruity vapes is more problematic for me, but probably because my preferred resistance for that is too low. It does not mute sweetness unless you go very low in resistance - for me that is below 0.65 ohms. I have done all of the juices you mention above (except VM Moenroe) on Reos and all were great - for the Gravity and Peach I had to up my resistance a bit. For sure they will taste different on the Reo than on the EVOD and mPT, but different in the sense of vastly better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> For me the Reo is awesome on all dessert vapes and all tobacco vapes. Natural tasting fruity vapes is more problematic for me, but probably because my preferred resistance for that is too low. It does not mute sweetness unless you go very low in resistance - for me that is below 0.65 ohms. I have done all of the juices you mention above (except VM Moenroe) on Reos and all were great - for the Gravity and Peach I had to up my resistance a bit. For sure they will taste different on the Reo than on the EVOD and mPT, but different in the sense of vastly better.


Can't wait....


----------



## MurderDoll

Nano coil on the atomic. 
0.9ohm. 
28g
8 wraps. 
1mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Nano coil on the atomic.
> 0.9ohm.
> 28g
> 8 wraps.
> 1mm ID.


That is a tiny thing, Captain. How are you wicking it? And that is a proper juice hole in the center post! Enjoying the Reo?


----------



## eviltoy

MurderDoll said:


> Nano coil on the atomic.
> 0.9ohm.
> 28g
> 8 wraps.
> 1mm ID.



How much did you shave off


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> That is a tiny thing, Captain. How are you wicking it? And that is a proper juice hole in the center post! Enjoying the Reo?


Ha ha. 

She be tiny! 

I wicked it with some organic cotton. 
I get about three toots before having to squank again. 

Hope it was a decent photo for you to be able to see it? 
Its a very simple mod. 
It vaoes surprisingly awesome! 
Lights up super fast and glows epic! 
Now I know what to use for light when there's load shedding. Ha ha ha!! 

I'm absolutely loving the REO. 

Haven't touched any of my other mods since starting on it. 
Even ended up flogging off two of them cause they won't be used at all anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

eviltoy said:


> How much did you shave off


Shave off? 

Do you mean for the LP conversion? 

That was exactly 3mm on the button. 
Definitely worthwhile conversion! 
Opened up a whole lot more options with atomisers.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Todds quick 4 minute review on the Zenith update to make it bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> She be tiny!
> 
> I wicked it with some organic cotton.
> I get about three toots before having to squank again.
> 
> Hope it was a decent photo for you to be able to see it?
> Its a very simple mod.
> It vaoes surprisingly awesome!
> Lights up super fast and glows epic!
> Now I know what to use for light when there's load shedding. Ha ha ha!!
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the REO.
> 
> Haven't touched any of my other mods since starting on it.
> Even ended up flogging off two of them cause they won't be used at all anymore.


Some put a bed of cotton below such tiny coils, more touching the back of the coil so it does not interfere with the air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Todds quick 4 minute review on the Zenith update to make it bottom feed.



That Zenith is mighty pretty! 




Andre said:


> Some put a bed of cotton below such tiny coils, more touching the back of the coil so it does not interfere with the air flow.


Thanks for the tip. 
I'll add some in.


----------



## Silver

@MurderDoll , glad you liking the REO. Your device is looking so cool with the pattern on it!
Quick question, is that 28g Kanthal?

Back to the topic of mg strengths
All this talk of 6mg and 9mg is making me think something may be wrong with me ha ha
I am still on 18mg on the REO and my coils are set quite high
@Andre , do you think we are abnormal? lol
When i vape the 12mg Vape Craving and VapeKing juices i definitely feel i need more oomph.
(Am on 0.85 ohms, 1.2 ohms and 1.4 ohms)

EDIT - forgot to add that i am vaping about 4ml per day. So not chain vaping on the REOs. Every say 15-30 mins I guess - will squonk and take a few puffs of whatever flavour i feel like having at that point. I suppose if I switched to 12mg or 9mg I would probably just vape a lot more.


----------



## MurderDoll

Yeah. Its 28g Kanthal @Silver

I'm at 12mg. 
18mg is way too rough for me. 
It hits me like a freight train even on light pulls. 
You must have a Chuck Norris throat or something. lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @MurderDoll , glad you liking the REO. Your device is looking so cool with the pattern on it!
> Quick question, is that 28g Kanthal?
> 
> Back to the topic of mg strengths
> All this talk of 6mg and 9mg is making me think something may be wrong with me ha ha
> I am still on 18mg on the REO and my coils are set quite high
> @Andre , do you think we are abnormal? lol
> When i vape the 12mg Vape Craving and VapeKing juices i definitely feel i need more oomph.
> (Am on 0.85 ohms, 1.2 ohms and 1.4 ohms)
> 
> EDIT - forgot to add that i am vaping about 4ml per day. So not chain vaping on the REOs. Every say 15-30 mins I guess - will squonk and take a few puffs of whatever flavour i feel like having at that point. I suppose if I switched to 12mg or 9mg I would probably just vape a lot more.


Well, then we and thousands of others are abnormal. If you really want to go down, do it gradually - dilute you juices with PG to 16 mg for a start and so on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fifty minutes of Phil... but he loves his REO Grand and talks about it for the first few minutes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Fifty minutes of Phil... but he loves his REO Grand and talks about it for the first few minutes.



He has a "love affair" with the Reo and "still loves" it. Great.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Well, then we and thousands of others are abnormal. If you really want to go down, do it gradually - dilute you juices with PG to 16 mg for a start and so on.


 
Thanks @Andre - will keep that in mind
For now - lets hit our throats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - will keep that in mind
> For now - lets hit our throats


I often think vaping at 18mg is a better deal. I vape at 12mg as my throat doesn't like to be hit that hard, but I chain vape to get the same NIC hit. 

My wife vape 18mg and she also takes a few drags and puts it down. She tried 12, but then started supplementing with stinkies again. So, I've got her back on 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Kazumi never stops amazing me. 

Oh right.
My REO is now named Kazumi. Meaning: Harmonius Beauty

Just an example of why I say this. 

I have a bottle of 5 pawns: Grandmaster. 

Up until now it has tasted OK. Not great, not good, but OK. 
I would normally have around 5 vapes and that would be enough of it for me. This was in the aerotank. 

Now in Kazumi I thought I'd give it a try and poured a bottle half way up, that bottle is now empty and I still want more of it. 

This gives me new hope for the bottles I threw into my yellow abiss bag. No really. I have a yellow bag of abiss.



Kazumi. I love you!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7

Maybe this one....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe this one....


Nice one @RevLucky7, i think it will suit you and make an awesome addition to your arsenal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm waiting on the bottom fed cyclones first.

@Rob Fisher mustn't think he's getting away with not selling me one.

I'll poison his juice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe this one....


That is the black wrinkled. Me like. That also looks great in raw tumbled.


----------



## johan

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm waiting on the bottom fed cyclones first.
> 
> @Rob Fisher mustn't think he's getting away with not selling me one.
> 
> I'll poison his juice.


 
I am not going to take one, you're welcome to take mine and sort out directly with Rob, as I haven't paid him yet.


----------



## RevnLucky7

johan said:


> I am not going to take one, you're welcome to take mine and sort out directly with Rob, as I haven't paid him yet.


 
I believe he has me in the loop already... but thanks. If not... REALLY thanks!
I have a few conditions before I own a Reo and one is that I own that atty setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm waiting on the bottom fed cyclones first.
> 
> @Rob Fisher mustn't think he's getting away with not selling me one.
> 
> I'll poison his juice.


Sure there should be a Cyclone for you. But you do not want to sit with a bottom fed Cyclone without a Reo in hand? Get that Reo now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Andre said:


> Sure there should be a Cyclone for you. But you do not want to sit with a bottom fed Cyclone without a Reo in hand? Get that Reo now!


 
I can't afford both at the moment.
I'll get the atty first as I've got eyes on another bottom fed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

No stainless button caps for these things?


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> No stainless button caps for these things?


Delrin, brass or aluminum, if you are referring to button covers for the Reo.


----------



## johan

RevnLucky7 said:


> No stainless button caps for these things?


 
Delrin most popular due to the "nice" feel, I had Alumina- as well as Brass buttons, but the Delrin just feels right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Andre said:


> Delrin, brass or aluminum, if you are referring to button covers for the Reo.


 
Oh jesus... you mean I have to learn the Reo lingo too?

Yeah those things.
WHY NO STAINLESS!


----------



## eviltoy

RevnLucky7 said:


> Oh jesus... you mean I have to learn the Reo lingo too?
> 
> Yeah those things.
> WHY NO STAINLESS!


Because reo


----------



## Alex

I have the Black Wrinkled Mini 2.1 Low Profile, with custom engraved Aluminum fire button


----------



## MurderDoll

Testing out my new toy. It feels so weird. I keep wanting to squonk it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Testing out my new toy. It feels so weird. I keep wanting to squonk it.


Just don't forget to squonk the reo once you go back to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Finally....! Big up to Benji(Oupa) for the beautiful REO Grand. Really feels beautiful in hand. It is the Black Anodized Reo. Now I am just waiting for Mr. CVS to get me the RM2! Tonight is going to be a sweet night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

@Nooby congratulations! Here is your badge and if you like to change your ava, here's a suggestion:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

Brilliant Johan! You are a legend! I love the pic  

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Finally....! Big up to Benji(Oupa) for the beautiful REO Grand. Really feels beautiful in hand. It is the Black Anodized Reo. Now I am just waiting for Mr. CVS to get me the RM2! Tonight is going to be a sweet night!


Wow, you caught me by surprise. Love the black anodized. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us all about it.


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Wow, you caught me by surprise. Love the black anodized. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us all about it.


 
Lol, think I surprised myself really... When I saw the price, I thought this is the closest I will get to getting 1. So I did it! Will give it a go tonight...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

My two babies becoming good friends!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza

At last!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> At last!
> View attachment 8585


Beautiful, have you vaped him/her/it yet? That bottle looks empty.


----------



## thekeeperza

Busy coiling wicking and filling now and then I will have a vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Busy coiling wicking and filling now and then I will have a vape


And tell us about it obviously!


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> Busy coiling wicking and filling now and then I will have a vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Stop showing off there in the South @thekeeperza, and tell us - I want to braai!


----------



## thekeeperza

Vape is epic flavour is way better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> View attachment 8590
> 
> 
> Vape is epic flavour is way better.


Great, now we can relax.....and you too!


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Great, now we can relax.....and you too!


Very relaxed in a cloud of Whirling Dervish - bliss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

thekeeperza said:


> At last!
> View attachment 8585


That looks freaking awesome! 

Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Very relaxed in a cloud of Whirling Dervish - bliss!


Awesome! Best juice to try on your new Reo!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK History time! With help from a fellow Reonaut on ECF I tracked down Cheryl's lineage... She was created by Rob on the 18th of March 2011 and she was part of the very first run of Woodvils! She is second row, third from the right.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Nooby

Wow so weird, since I got the Reo yesterday, I read this whole thread from page 1 till page 78! 

The ease and simplicity of this device is astonishing. The look, the feel, did I say the ease? It really was a good investment. I think I am done with gear now, maybe a few other bottom fed heads, drip tips etc.. This is it for me, the end of the road. I don't feel the need to search for that illusive perfect vape, because I feel I have found it.

Thanks to everyone who has been making this device is, what it is. Thanks to Oupa for bringing in the Reo and giving me the opportunity to purchase with no fuss at all and without the devastating whole in the pocket. Thanks to CVS for coming through with the brass RM2.

Think it's time for me to stop typing and continuing vaping!

Vape on and enjoy reoville!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Wow so weird, since I got the Reo yesterday, I read this whole thread from page 1 till page 78!
> 
> The ease and simplicity of this device is astonishing. The look, the feel, did I say the ease? It really was a good investment. I think I am done with gear now, maybe a few other bottom fed heads, drip tips etc.. This is it for me, the end of the road. I don't feel the need to search for that illusive perfect vape, because I feel I have found it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has been making this device is, what it is. Thanks to Oupa for bringing in the Reo and giving me the opportunity to purchase with no fuss at all and without the devastating whole in the pocket. Thanks to CVS for coming through with the brass RM2.
> 
> Think it's time for me to stop typing and continuing vaping!
> 
> Vape on and enjoy reoville!


Glad you are enjoying the Reo. Awesome simplicity. Only other device that will now do is another Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Rob Fisher said:


> OK History time! With help from a fellow Reonaut on ECF I tracked down Cheryl's lineage... She was created by Rob on the 18th of March 2011 and she was part of the very first run of Woodvils! She is second row, third from the right.
> 
> View attachment 8635


Wow, this is drool-worthy, i love those black wooden doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Impromptu Vape Meet in Umhlanga! Goose and Rob!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

@Nooby, I loved reading about your REO experience. Lovely. All the best!


----------



## Silver

@thekeeperza , your REO looks really cool. Glad you like it. Our next mini vape meet is going to be fun!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Impromptu Vape Meet in Umhlanga! Goose and Rob!
> View attachment 8646
> View attachment 8647



Wow! Great
Goose, almost didn't recognize you there with the moustache. 
Enjoy


----------



## Nooby

Silver said:


> @Nooby, I loved reading about your REO experience. Lovely. All the best!



Why thank you.. Truly is a remarkable device. Also, I didn't mention that it was my 1st Authentic Mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> @thekeeperza , your REO looks really cool. Glad you like it. Our next mini vape meet is going to be fun!


Thank you @Silver...it is an awesome device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> OK History time! With help from a fellow Reonaut on ECF I tracked down Cheryl's lineage... She was created by Rob on the 18th of March 2011 and she was part of the very first run of Woodvils! She is second row, third from the right.
> 
> View attachment 8635


Man those are beautiful! 

Would so love to get a dark wood woodvile! 

@Rob Fisher can keep an eye out for one for me?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Man those are beautiful!
> 
> Would so love to get a dark wood woodvile!
> 
> @Rob Fisher can keep an eye out for one for me?


 

Will do!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do!


 

Thank you!


Appreciate it very much!

Although I have a sneaky feeling it will go to you before I get my grubby paws on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Man those are beautiful!
> 
> Would so love to get a dark wood woodvile!
> 
> @Rob Fisher can keep an eye out for one for me?


 
Are you one ECF and are you verified yet @MurderDoll? Because only verified members have access to the classifieds. And when a Woodvil comes up you need to act with seconds and minutes because they sell out real fast!


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you one ECF and are you verified yet @MurderDoll? Because only verified members have access to the classifieds. And when a Woodvil comes up you need to act with seconds and minutes because they sell out real fast!


Unfortunately no. On both accounts. 

I don't suppose I'd be able to convince you to be a middleman for me?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Unfortunately no. On both accounts.
> 
> I don't suppose I'd be able to convince you to be a middleman for me?


 
Sure will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure will do!


Thank you! 

Should I WhatsApp you so we can be in direct communication? 

Think that will be more instant, especially with the speed at which these sell.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Should I WhatsApp you so we can be in direct communication?
> 
> Think that will be more instant, especially with the speed at which these sell.


 
Sure ting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Saw an image online that I was eager to try. 

This is my end result. 

Eager to see how this one turns out.


----------



## MurderDoll

First night without my REO and I'm missing it so much already!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> First night without my REO and I'm missing it so much already!


 
What happened to it?
Sorry if I missed a previous post 

I had that for 3 nights when I loaned my SILVER to my mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> First night without my REO and I'm missing it so much already!


Wait what? Did the new mod hide the reo out of jealousy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> First night without my REO and I'm missing it so much already!


What happened, tell us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> What happened to it?
> Sorry if I missed a previous post
> 
> I had that for 3 nights when I loaned my SILVER to my mom





Yiannaki said:


> Wait what? Did the new mod hide the reo out of jealousy





Andre said:


> What happened, tell us!




Nothing bad. 

She needed a proper make over to make her unique to me. 

That's the downside of buying pre-loved. 

Hopefully she should be back Thursday or earlier I'm hoping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Nothing bad.
> 
> She needed a proper make over to make her unique to me.
> 
> That's the downside of buying pre-loved.
> 
> Hopefully she should be back Thursday or earlier I'm hoping!


You had us worried there for a moment. Looking forward to see her in new attire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> You had us worried there for a moment. Looking forward to see her in new attire.


Ha ha. Sorry about that. 

Should of said a bit more in that post. 
I wouldn't get rid of the REO ever. I love it too much! 
I'd get another one definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. Sorry about that.
> 
> Should of said a bit more in that post.
> I wouldn't get rid of the REO ever. I love it too much!
> I'd get another one definitely!


 
Do you know how close that was to getting a fine... we all panicked on your behalf!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Do you know how close that was to getting a fine... we all panicked on your behalf!
> 
> View attachment 8700


Oops! I didn't think of that. 

On the plus side I get to play with the Panzer and Russian. 

I must say they work beautifully together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza

I didn't realise how easy it is to change flavours on the REO. Rinse out the feed pipe, rinse off the reomiser, dry burn, reassemble - Done! Vaping a new flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac

thekeeperza said:


> I didn't realise how easy it is to change flavours on the REO. Rinse out the feed pipe, rinse off the reomiser, dry burn, reassemble - Done! Vaping a new flavour


I couldn't agree with you more @thekeeperza. People always ask 'whats so special about the Reo', and imo, the beauty of the Reo lies in its simplicity and ease of use. Not too mention, its built like a tank, but light as, well, alluminium


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> I didn't realise how easy it is to change flavours on the REO. Rinse out the feed pipe, rinse off the reomiser, dry burn, reassemble - Done! Vaping a new flavour


With most flavours (one or two exceptions) I just take out the bottle till the tube end is above the juice inside, blow out the tube from the top whilst holding the air hole closed, put in the new bottle and go. Also find that Rayon switches flavours very quickly - old flavour does not linger long on a Rayon wick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> With most flavours (one or two exceptions) I just take out the bottle till the tube end is above the juice inside, blow out the tube from the top whilst holding the air hole closed, put in the new bottle and go. Also find that Rayon switches flavours very quickly - old flavour does not linger long on a Rayon wick.


I would imagine the stronger flavours might need a bit more effort when changing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> I would imagine the stronger flavours might need a bit more effort when changing.


Yeah, mint, menthol, cinnamon, aniseed.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Yeah, mint, menthol, cinnamon, aniseed.


Strangely for me, the aniseed/orange juice I vape (Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil) is not cloying. But rootbeer takes a bit of effort to get rid of. And yes, cinnamon - like Whirling Dervish. With menthol I usually do not mind the transition taste.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Strangely for me, the aniseed/orange juice I vape (Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil) is not cloying. But rootbeer takes a bit of effort to get rid of. And yes, cinnamon - like Whirling Dervish. With menthol I usually do not mind the transition taste.


I must say Rootbeer sticks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

MurderDoll said:


> Nothing bad.
> 
> She needed a proper make over to make her unique to me.
> 
> That's the downside of buying pre-loved.
> 
> Hopefully she should be back Thursday or earlier I'm hoping!


Tell us moar!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Tell us moar!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I took a feather from your cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

loving that. cant wait to see it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> loving that. cant wait to see it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Might be ready by tomorrow. Worst case Thursday. 

Can't wait!


----------



## RIEFY

give us a clue on the finish

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> give us a clue on the finish
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ha ha. 
That will spoil the surprise.


----------



## MurderDoll

It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi. 
But she has finally returned to me. 

She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward. 






When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time. 

It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic. 
I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together. 

Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair. 

Welcome home Kazumi!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


That looks awesome dude! Wow!


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> That looks awesome dude! Wow!


Thanks bud! 
Super happy with it!


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


I have a Reo that needs some coating...Who did it for you?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


Wow, that is absolutely stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> I have a Reo that needs some coating...Who did it for you?


Sent you a WhatsApp message.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


Wow... what a makeover  She should be re-christened to GI Jane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Reonat said:


> Wow... what a makeover  She should be re-christened to GI Jane.


Ha ha.

That's actually quite a clever name!


----------



## Reonat

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> That's actually quite a clever name!


You are welcome to use it It is very apt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nicely done bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

WoW! is all I can say @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! Looks really awesome @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


 
Awesome! Nice and personalized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


 
HOT DAMN!!! saaaaxy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> It has been a painful few days being without my beloved Kazumi.
> But she has finally returned to me.
> 
> She left in Monday morning looking pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I sent her off I ordered some goodies to compliment her new look and they arrived just in time.
> 
> It is now back together and looking absolutely fantastic.
> I'm extremely happy with how it turned out and everything works really well together.
> 
> Kazumi is now definitely my own with a unique flair.
> 
> Welcome home Kazumi!


 
Fantastic, but don't put it down in the grass  it could vanish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Looks really great @MurderDoll 

One of a kind

*Camo-Kazumi!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

Good to know the Reonauts approve Kazumi's new look!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK 4 more REO's just got paid for and should be on their way to SA tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex

I tried some Ekowool in the BF Atomic with a single coil, flat ribbon just now, and it doesn't work for me. Too many dry hits. Now with Rayon it's another story. I can't believe how much better the vape is. It's almost impossible to get a dry hit with this stuff. A,d it seems to hold much more liquid.

In future I don't think I'm going to bother with flat ribbon cable. The plain old round stuff does a great job for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I tried some Ekowool in the BF Atomic with a single coil, flat ribbon just now, and it doesn't work for me. Too many dry hits. Now with Rayon it's another story. I can't believe how much better the vape is. It's almost impossible to get a dry hit with this stuff. A,d it seems to hold much more liquid.
> 
> In future I don't think I'm going to bother with flat ribbon cable. The plain old round stuff does a great job for me.


Where can one get their hands on some of this magical rayon?


----------



## RIEFY

I use flatribbon flatribbon with rayon works quite well





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Alex said:


> I tried some Ekowool in the BF Atomic with a single coil, flat ribbon just now, and it doesn't work for me. Too many dry hits. Now with Rayon it's another story. I can't believe how much better the vape is. It's almost impossible to get a dry hit with this stuff. A,d it seems to hold much more liquid.
> 
> In future I don't think I'm going to bother with flat ribbon cable. The plain old round stuff does a great job for me.


Did you torch it big time before using? I've never had a dry hit with a double 2mm ekowool and flat ribbon on my Reo. Actually had dry hits in early days cos I forgot to squonk and squonk right!


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Did you torch it big time before using? I've never had a dry hit with a double 2mm ekowool and flat ribbon on my Reo. Actually had dry hits in early days cos I forgot to squonk and squonk right!


 
The ekowool works fine in the RM2, I love it. But I'm only referring to my experience with the Atomic, so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Where can one get their hands on some of this magical rayon?


 
I can give you some, my barber has tons of the stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks @Alex 

What does the barber use it for?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> What does the barber use it for?


 
They dip it in alcohol and dab it around your face/neck before bringing out the old cutthroat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> They dip it in alcohol and dab it around your face/neck before bringing out the old cutthroat


Maybe I should hit up the Greek barber shop 'Athas' close to Northmead square and convince him to share


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe I should hit up the Greek barber shop 'Athas' close to Northmead square and convince him to share


 
That's the one I'm talkin about bro.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> That's the one I'm talkin about bro.


Hahahaha no ways! U serious? 

That's crazy. I would cut my hair there as a kid when I stayed with my dad. Weird!


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Hahahaha no ways! U serious?
> 
> That's crazy. I would cut my hair there as a kid when I stayed with my dad. Weird!


 
For real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Finally took the plunge and bought my very own low Profile Reo Grand. I call her Paris, for obvious reasons. She is beautiful and tasty.





Finally she is in my grasp. What wonderful flavor. The Bowdens Mate 18mg Five Pawns is just out of this world. Thank you @Andre if it where not for you I would not have this awesome experience. You guys and gals are AWESOME.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Chop007 !
Wishing you all the best with Paris

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats @Chop007

Welcome officially. 

She is sexy indeed!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reonat

Alex said:


> They dip it in alcohol and dab it around your face/neck before bringing out the old cutthroat


Let me add some feminine wisdom to this question. It is mainly used for perms (had plenty of those in the 80s ). They squish it between the perm curlers on your head and all around the edge of your hairline. They then squirt that smelly perm lotion all over the head. Rayon is used because it holds the lotion well and allows it to soak into your hair and prevents it from running all over your face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Chop007 said:


> Finally took the plunge and bought my very own low Profile Reo Grand. I call her Paris, for obvious reasons. She is beautiful and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally she is in my grasp. What wonderful flavor. The Bowdens Mate 18mg Five Pawns is just out of this world. Thank you @Andre if it where not for you I would not have this awesome experience. You guys and gals are AWESOME.


 
Congrats bud, she's a beauty!!! welcome officially to Reoville


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Finally took the plunge and bought my very own low Profile Reo Grand. I call her Paris, for obvious reasons. She is beautiful and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally she is in my grasp. What wonderful flavor. The Bowdens Mate 18mg Five Pawns is just out of this world. Thank you @Andre if it where not for you I would not have this awesome experience. You guys and gals are AWESOME.


Paris, I like that name - could mean so many things. And she is a stunner. Is is an absolute pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Bowden's Mate I am never without, the only juice that I vape every day. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shall register you on ECF immediately.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats bud, she's a beauty!!! welcome officially to Reoville


Awesome thanks @Metal Liz your Reo convinced me the other day as well. Nice coiling gal, you are rocking the vaping ek se.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Andre said:


> Paris, I like that name - could mean so many things. And she is a stunner. Is is an absolute pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Bowden's Mate I am never without, the only juice that I vape every day. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shall register you on ECF immediately.


Awesome thanks @Andre, yes, Paris can also allude to son of Priam and Hecuba(Troy) with it's various war connotations. And in a revolution we are ultimately at war with the stinkies. Hence, Paris, is foretelling through his/her awesome flavor, the destruction of stinkies. 

ECF, the international one? So, the Reo households are placed on there? That is AWESOME. Please send me a link if you register Paris? Thanks a lot for everything, this Bowdens is so freakin tasty, amazing. The Queenside did not taste as epic as the Bowdens in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Awesome thanks @Andre, yes, Paris can also allude to son of Priam and Hecuba(Troy) with it's various war connotations. And in a revolution we are ultimately at war with the stinkies. Hence, Paris, is foretelling through his/her awesome flavor, the destruction of stinkies.
> 
> ECF, the international one? So, the Reo households are placed on there? That is AWESOME. Please send me a link if you register Paris? Thanks a lot for everything, this Bowdens is so freakin tasty, amazing. The Queenside did not taste as epic as the Bowdens in the Reo.


As soon as our names are taken up in their stats, I copy and paste to our own Reo Roll Call, with some notes unique to SA. Last post is here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-6#post-92079

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

congrates @Chop007 !! hope u have many happy vapes on her

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chop007 said:


> Finally took the plunge and bought my very own low Profile Reo Grand. I call her Paris, for obvious reasons. She is beautiful and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally she is in my grasp. What wonderful flavor. The Bowdens Mate 18mg Five Pawns is just out of this world. Thank you @Andre if it where not for you I would not have this awesome experience. You guys and gals are AWESOME.


 
She looks stunning! And I also think Paris is hot! Both of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

congrats @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Chop007 - ENJOY PARIS (Hilton?) and off course, your badge.


----------



## Reonat

Chop007 said:


> Awesome thanks @Andre, yes, Paris can also allude to son of Priam and Hecuba(Troy) with it's various war connotations. And in a revolution we are ultimately at war with the stinkies. Hence, Paris, is foretelling through his/her awesome flavor, the destruction of stinkies.
> 
> ECF, the international one? So, the Reo households are placed on there? That is AWESOME. Please send me a link if you register Paris? Thanks a lot for everything, this Bowdens is so freakin tasty, amazing. The Queenside did not taste as epic as the Bowdens in the Reo.


Welcome. So exciting to be part of a rapidly growing and diverse family

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

johan said:


> Congratulations @Chop007 - ENJOY PARIS (Hilton?) and off course, your badge.
> 
> View attachment 9006


WOOOHOO thanks so much that is awesome, I love the badge thanks so much.


----------



## shabbar

Reonat said:


> Welcome. So exciting to be part of a rapidly growing and diverse family


 
it is amazing how fast the reoville community is growing , at this rate we will soon be the top non US reo households

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nooby

Since I never knew or read anything regarding locking the Reo firing button, I thought to myself I wonder if this Reo can be locked.. I turned the firing button, and what do you know, it locks lol..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

Nooby said:


> Since I never knew or read anything regarding locking the Reo firing button, I thought to myself I wonder if this Reo can be locked.. I turned the firing button, and what do you know, it locks lol..



Try pressing the button down and guess what ? It fires

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

this isn't mine unfortunately but I thought id post it cause it looks so nice haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just put Amanda's door back on her for a while... she wanted a change from the Tumbled SL door she has been wearing lately!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> I just put Amanda's door back on her for a while... she wanted a change from the Tumbled SL door she has been wearing lately!
> 
> View attachment 9163


Thats a cool driptip


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats a cool driptip


 
I just love my new drip tips...that one in particular is has an awesome shape and is very comfortable... I will get another one of that shape when my credit card recovers a bit... it came with this batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Hey guys.

Here's some pics of the magma on the reo grand.

This rba really exposed my noobiness. Lol. 

I initially tried a dual coil build 28g, 2mm ID 11 wraps. Came to 0.83 ohms but I must have done something wrong as it took a few seconds of holding down the fire button to get them to start glowing.

So I scratched that... and stuck to what I know and like for the moment. Single coil 28g, 2mm ID 7 wraps. 1.1 ohms.


I was really unsure when it came to wicking the magma for the reo as the coil sits on top and the juice is fed into the well. So I sat wondering how the wick is always gonna be wet at the top.

My impressions so far seem positive tho. Flavour definitely seems better on the magma. That has really impressed me. I had the exact same build on the reo and tried both with the same juice.

In regard to squonking frequency I'll give my feedback over the next few days and let u guys know. If anyone has any advice on a better wicking suggestion or anything regarding this, please let me know. I'm feeling really out of my depth here. Lol


Anyway, here are some pics of the coil, wick and how it looks on the reo (horrible quality forgive me).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Here's some pics of the magma on the reo grand.
> 
> This rba really exposed my noobiness. Lol.
> 
> I initially tried a dual coil build 28g, 2mm ID 11 wraps. Came to 0.83 ohms but I must have done something wrong as it took a few seconds of holding down the fire button to get them to start glowing.
> 
> So I scratched that... and stuck to what I know and like for the moment. Single coil 28g, 2mm ID 7 wraps. 1.1 ohms.
> 
> 
> I was really unsure when it came to wicking the magma for the reo as the coil sits on top and the juice is fed into the well. So I sat wondering how the wick is always gonna be wet at the top.
> 
> My impressions so far seem positive tho. Flavour definitely seems better on the magma. That has really impressed me. I had the exact same build on the reo and tried both with the same juice.
> 
> In regard to squonking frequency I'll give my feedback over the next few days and let u guys know. If anyone has any advice on a better wicking suggestion or anything regarding this, please let me know. I'm feeling really out of my depth here. Lol
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics of the coil, wick and how it looks on the reo (horrible quality forgive me).


Dual coils do heat up slower. Trick is to make them exact twins so they heat up equally and simultaneously. I have never done a Magma so can not give specific advice. Maybe get the coils right on top of the air holes. Too slow heat up is sometimes caused by all the legs not making proper contact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I found my next REO I want. 

Please can someone tell me what it is and can we find it? 
So much want!






The one on the left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Never seen such a tall Reo before! - but looks like the discontinued Variable Voltage Reo @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Never seen such a tall Reo before! - but looks like the discontinued Variable Voltage Reo @MurderDoll


Ah OK. 

That would explain it then. 

I was dying to find out. 
Thanks @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I found my next REO I want.
> 
> Please can someone tell me what it is and can we find it?
> So much want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left.


Yes, @johan is correct. That is the discontinued VV Reo. I was never a fan, has a finicky wheel on the inside to set the voltage. Also not made for sub ohm and takes stacked batteries. And not low profile either. You can probably get them at fair prices in the ECF classifieds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Okay so round 2 on the bf magma.

Wicked and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reonat

Need a quick pointer.. how do I change my button?? Got a brass one and can't seem to find a How To..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

@Reonat - it pulls of . I usually try and push it up a bit by sticking my nail under the edges at the bottom of the button. Hope this helps  I just did it now to try and find a way to explain it. lol


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> @Reonat - it pulls of . I usually try and push it up a bit by sticking my nail under the edges at the bottom of the button. Hope this helps  I just did it now to try and find a way to explain it. lol


Just the metal cover?? Mine seems to be stuck really tight as in perhaps it is glued?? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Just the metal cover?? Mine seems to be stuck really tight as in perhaps it is glued??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah the button is just the little metal cap. turn the reo at an angle to look under the button. You'll see the little black tip goes into the button. Try pushing it upward from different angles maybe. or grab the button firmly and gently wiggle as you pull upward

I don't think it would be glued. yours must be sitting on tight!


----------



## Andre

@Reonat, lock the Reo button. Then pull off the button cover. It is not glued, just press fitted. Then, whilst still locked press on the new one. If it is a bit loose, just put some dental floss or a small piece of plastic over the top and sides of the button and press fit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Done!! In the end I used a wooden spatula to lift it off. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Reonat said:


> Done!! In the end I used a wooden spatula to lift it off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The female weapon of choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

TylerD said:


> The female weapon of choice.


Sounds like a man who knows... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Reonat said:


> Just the metal cover?? Mine seems to be stuck really tight as in perhaps it is glued??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Not glued, pop it off with the back of a teaspoon by wedging it between button cover and Reo top. Then when you place a new one put a piece of dental floss (if you haven't received a bit of twine with it) over the button and firmly press new button cover on. Cut excess twine/d.floss off with a knife. PS. put button in lock position.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Looking good @Reonat ! The colours work well together


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reonat said:


> Just the metal cover?? Mine seems to be stuck really tight as in perhaps it is glued??


 
Nope it isn't glued... it's just pressed on. I know because I think I pressed it on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it isn't glued... it's just pressed on. I know because I think I pressed it on...


Rob Fisher.... Man of Steel... defeated by the mighty wooden spatula!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jimbo

Hope this is the right place to bring this up. I got 2 Reos in June, LP Grand Copper Vein & LP Grand Black Wrinkle with Silver Vein door. 

My Copper Vein Reo has lost it's Copper color and has almost turned dark brown/black especially the areas where I tend to grip/hold the Reo. I presume my sweaty palms are responsible for this dis-coloration. 

I have given the Reo numerous Sunlight bubble baths but no change in the color. 

Have any other Copper Vein owners experienced the same and are there any advice on how to get the Copper color back?

I'll post some pics to try and illustrate. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Copper Vein does that... I noted that a few Reonauts coat thiers with clear lacquer to protect the colour when they first get it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jimbo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Hope this is the right place to bring this up. I got 2 Reos in June, LP Grand Copper Vein & LP Grand Black Wrinkle with Silver Vein door.
> 
> My Copper Vein Reo has lost it's Copper color and has almost turned dark brown/black especially the areas where I tend to grip/hold the Reo. I presume my sweaty palms are responsible for this dis-coloration.
> 
> I have given the Reo numerous Sunlight bubble baths but no change in the color.
> 
> Have any other Copper Vein owners experienced the same and are there any advice on how to get the Copper color back?
> 
> I'll post some pics to try and illustrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
This is a problem with all the "vein" finishes Jimbo. What people suggested on other forums were to spray it with a clear laquer the day you receive it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jimbo

Too bad then.

I suppose I'll have to change the Copper Vein to a Raw Tumbled or maybe look at doing some kind of wood finish modification like @ Cape vaping supplies did on his.

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Ps - This might also give me an excuse to get a new Mini Copper Vein.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

so no problems with the black wrinkle then? so.... i'm safe?


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> so no problems with the black wrinkle then? so.... i'm safe?


 
As far as I know Black stays Black

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

fantastic news, glad that I made the right choice then and that dearest Amy is safe and will stay beautiful for always and ever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Here is a good thread on this issue

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/480564-cleaning-copper-vein.html


----------



## Jimbo

Alex said:


> Here is a good thread on this issue
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/480564-cleaning-copper-vein.html


 


Thx @Alex 

Just glad it's not only me that has the Sweaty Paw syndrome on the Copper Vein Reo.


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Thx @Alex
> 
> Just glad it's not only me that has the Sweaty Paw syndrome on the Copper Vein Reo.


I had the same on a Silver Vein. Became just black eventually.


----------



## Jimbo

@Andre 

Did you then convert your Silver Vein to the Raw Tumbled you have currently?

If so can I bother you with details on how to go about doing it?


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> @Andre
> 
> Did you then convert your Silver Vein to the Raw Tumbled you have currently?
> 
> If so can I bother you with details on how to go about doing it?


The black did not bother me, but eventually sold it. To @Cape vaping supplies, if memory serves me right. He did convert some to Raw Tumbled using a paint stripper, the brand name of which I cannot remember. @PeterHarris also stripped one to raw using the paint stripper below. Think @TylerD might also have done one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

BIG BAD WORDS from my lips this morning. The tip of the gold contact snapped again!!! I just don't understand why? Has anybody ever read of something similar happening?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> BIG BAD WORDS from my lips this morning. The tip of the gold contact snapped again!!! I just don't understand why? Has anybody ever read of something similar happening?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No, no. Never heard of that....not here, not on ECF. There must be something wrong. Wonder if there is not a problem on your delrin cover that it catches on it when moving. How is your spring - it has not maybe half collapsed, causing the contact to go down too low and catch on the return? Show some pictures.


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> No, no. Never heard of that....not here, not on ECF. There must be something wrong. Wonder if there is not a problem on your delrin cover that it catches on it when moving. How is your spring - it has not maybe half collapsed, causing the contact to go down too low and catch on the return? Show some pictures.


Thanks @Andre Will post later as am running around a bit.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> BIG BAD WORDS from my lips this morning. The tip of the gold contact snapped again!!! I just don't understand why? Has anybody ever read of something similar happening?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Oh no  

So sorry to hear @Reonat

That really sucks

I'm sure the reo veterans will do their best to help out!


----------



## Reonat

Best I can do for now in terms of pics. Will unscrew everything when I am back home later. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reonat

One other thing... could it be the battery. I have the button top not flat ones??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf

Dnt think the batteries as I use bith button and flat top


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Best I can do for now in terms of pics. Will unscrew everything when I am back home later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I do not see anything wrong there. The break is right on the edge of the bottom of the button. You cannot be mashing the button as you are using a button cover, unless the button cover is not fully inserted into the top of the button - in which case the button could be going too low putting excessive stress on the firing pin?
Never put force on the button. Just press until you hear it firing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> I do not see anything wrong there. The break is right on the edge of the bottom of the button. You cannot be mashing the button as you are using a button cover, unless the button cover is not fully inserted into the top of the button - in which case the button could be going too low putting excessive stress on the firing pin?
> Never put force on the button. Just press until you hear it firing.


What a day... my father in law passed away in the early hours this morning so haven't had much chance or inclination to strip my Reo down yet. I will do so in the morning and see what I can see regarding the button and cover. I need to order a new repair kit from VM as stupidly didn't do so when the last one broke so was wondering if there is a way to make a temporary fix? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Reonat said:


> What a day... my father in law passed away in the early hours this morning so haven't had much chance or inclination to strip my Reo down yet. I will do so in the morning and see what I can see regarding the button and cover. I need to order a new repair kit from VM as stupidly didn't do so when the last one broke so was wondering if there is a way to make a temporary fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear. My regards to your family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> What a day... my father in law passed away in the early hours this morning so haven't had much chance or inclination to strip my Reo down yet. I will do so in the morning and see what I can see regarding the button and cover. I need to order a new repair kit from VM as stupidly didn't do so when the last one broke so was wondering if there is a way to make a temporary fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
My condolences @Reonat, the closest fix I could find with pics was this.
http://forums.aussievapers.com/modd...llium-copper-voltage-drop-majorly-solved.html

I'm not sure how handy you are but, it does work if you can find something similar. Best of luck


----------



## Silver

Reonat said:


> What a day... my father in law passed away in the early hours this morning so haven't had much chance or inclination to strip my Reo down yet. I will do so in the morning and see what I can see regarding the button and cover. I need to order a new repair kit from VM as stupidly didn't do so when the last one broke so was wondering if there is a way to make a temporary fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about your loss regarding your father in law @Reonat. Strength to you and your family. 

Regarding the Reo, i suggest you get in touch with the modmaster himself, Rob at Reosmods and send him your photos. Try take a close up. Am sure he will be able to suggest the correct route to follow.


----------



## Reonat

Alex said:


> My condolences @Reonat, the closest fix I could find with pics was this.
> http://forums.aussievapers.com/modd...llium-copper-voltage-drop-majorly-solved.html
> 
> I'm not sure how handy you are but, it does work if you can find something similar. Best of luck


Thanks @Alex.. was thinking more along the lines of superglue or sticky tape  as am not that handy. If however I can get a strip of BeCu from a torch I can at least try to attach an extension from within the sleeve that goes around the firing pin. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> What a day... my father in law passed away in the early hours this morning so haven't had much chance or inclination to strip my Reo down yet. I will do so in the morning and see what I can see regarding the button and cover. I need to order a new repair kit from VM as stupidly didn't do so when the last one broke so was wondering if there is a way to make a temporary fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Oh my, being a really worst day for you. Keep strong, thinking of you and yours.
Not much of a tinkerer, so cannot think of a good temporary fix. Maybe try to attach the previous broken one on top of the one in there at the moment, but sticking out further and then bend the end of the old one to act as the firing part. Should probably file the tip of the old one to a rounded V. It does not need to curl like the new ones does. The previous firing pins were just a sort of a V shape.
EDIT: Put the broken end of the old one nearest to the tube. The unbroken other end should be easier to bend and file to some sort of a rounded V.


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> Oh my, being a really worst day for you. Keep strong, thinking of you and yours.
> Not much of a tinkerer, so cannot think of a good temporary fix. Maybe try to attach the previous broken on on top of the one in there at the moment, but sticking out further and then bend the end of the old one to act as the firing part. Should probably file the tip of the old one to a rounded V. It does not need to curl like the new ones does. The previous firing pins were just a sort of a V shape.


Thanks Andre. I stupidly threw the old broken one away but read that some torch manufacturers use the same material for battery contact so will now begin a "torch audit". If mine have a strip I will make an extension of sorts as you suggested. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss regarding your father in law @Reonat. Strength to you and your family.
> 
> Regarding the Reo, i suggest you get in touch with the modmaster himself, Rob at Reosmods and send him your photos. Try take a close up. Am sure he will be able to suggest the correct route to follow.



I meant that Rob from Reosmods might well be able to figure out why this is happening and suggest what can be done for it not to happen again over the longer term. 

Hope you manage to make a short term fix for now


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Thanks Andre. I stupidly threw the old broken one away but read that some torch manufacturers use the same material for battery contact so will now begin a "torch audit". If mine have a strip I will make an extension of sorts as you suggested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just had an idea, try to attach/jam in a short piece of insulated wire from the broken leaf spring and glue it to the bottom of the fire button. Thus allowing contact with the positive battery terminal when you push down.


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Thanks Andre. I stupidly threw the old broken one away but read that some torch manufacturers use the same material for battery contact so will now begin a "torch audit". If mine have a strip I will make an extension of sorts as you suggested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just had an idea, try to attach/jam in a short piece of insulated wire from the broken leaf spring and glue it to the bottom of the fire button. Thus allowing contact with the positive battery terminal when you push down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss regarding your father in law @Reonat. Strength to you and your family.
> 
> Regarding the Reo, i suggest you get in touch with the modmaster himself, Rob at Reosmods and send him your photos. Try take a close up. Am sure he will be able to suggest the correct route to follow.


Thanks @Silver. I will give it a try as he seems to be able to spot things from a mile off. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Sorry to hear that @Reonat i hope u also get ur reo fixed!!


----------



## Reonat

I think my problem may be that my spring isn't 'straight'. The battery therefore sits off centre and the button on the battery and the actual firing button 'cut' the tip.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK

@Reonat it looks like you push the button a little too hard love  the copper only just needs to touch the battery, it doesn't need to be pushed down onto the battery.

what nic strength are you using at the moment? You might be needing higher nic to get the hit you crave?  
Do you find yourself pushing the button harder to try get a more satisfying hit?


----------



## Reonat

MarkK said:


> @Reonat it looks like you push the button a little too hard love  the copper only just needs to touch the battery, it doesn't need to be pushed down onto the battery.
> 
> what nic strength are you using at the moment? You might be needing higher nic to get the hit you crave?
> Do you find yourself pushing the button harder to try get a more satisfying hit?


I hear you but not sure it's that. I am on 9mg and some 12mg. The pics are deceiving because the delrin part and button top is missing. If I test without the delrin cover it fires without me even pressing the button. If pressing too hard was the issue surely it would be more commonplace? It's the 2nd time it's happened to me. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK

Fair enough @Reonat it may be an alignment issue from your spring as you mentioned.
It sounds like one of the guys near you should get it in their hands and just check how everything moves  
Good luck! hopefully its quickly solved


----------



## Reonat

MarkK said:


> Fair enough @Reonat it may be an alignment issue from your spring as you mentioned.
> It sounds like one of the guys near you should get it in their hands and just check how everything moves
> Good luck! hopefully its quickly solved


Thanks @MarkK I may well be a button masher but am going to mail my pics to Rob at Reos mods anyway just to check. So often I mindlessly vape so who knows but really want to avoid a recurrence as new toolkits every 2 weeks is going to cost me a fortune.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

so sorry @Reonat. hope you get sorted soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi @Reonat... I don't think it's the spring... see mine... let's see what Rob says...


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Reonat... I don't think it's the spring... see mine... let's see what Rob says...
> 
> View attachment 9534


I have emailed him. I will be devastated if I am merely a masher

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> I have emailed him. I will be devastated if I am merely a masher
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If it does turn out to be a case of mashing, take pride in your god like strength


----------



## RIEFY

lovely sunday afternoon vape. Reo clouds






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> If it does turn out to be a case of mashing, take pride in your god like strength


Just got a reply from Rob.... Hi my name is Nats and I am a masher. .. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Just got a reply from Rob.... Hi my name is Nats and I am a masher. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ouch! Sorry to hear 

Wonder woman strength!


----------



## Silver

Hi @Reonat 

I assume Rob said you were pressing too hard?

When you press the button, the battery shouldnt move down and compress the spring more
You should only press enough to make contact, maybe a tiny bit more, but not enough to move the battery

I use a button top battery in my Mini and a flat top in the Grand 
With the button top battery you actually only press the fire button a tiny bit until it makes contact. With the flat top battery you press it down a little further. 

I would imagine that depending on alignment the button top may actually be more harmful if you press too hard than with a flat top battery. Dont know this for sure, but suspect that. 

Maybe try get a flat top battery as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Silver said:


> Hi @Reonat
> 
> I assume Rob said you were pressing too hard?
> 
> When you press the button, the battery shouldnt move down and compress the spring more
> You should only press enough to make contact, maybe a tiny bit more, but not enough to move the battery
> 
> I use a button top battery in my Mini and a flat top in the Grand
> With the button top battery you actually only press the fire button a tiny bit until it makes contact. With the flat top battery you press it down a little further.
> 
> I would imagine that depending on alignment the button top may actually be more harmful if you press too hard than with a flat top battery. Dont know this for sure, but suspect that.
> 
> Maybe try get a flat top battery as well.


Yep.. He did say that. I am definitely going to get flat top batteries as I think that the buttom just makes the longer term outcome a little worse as in my case. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Reonat 

Its actually ironic that the original Reo was built for button top batts
Then with the new subohm kit, flat tops also work

Some Reonauts prefer the button tops still because its less travel to make contact. Some even think that the less travel is better for the longevity of the firing mechanism because it travels less. Im really not sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Yep.. He did say that. I am definitely going to get flat top batteries as I think that the buttom just makes the longer term outcome a little worse as in my case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Best to get is VTC5 from VapeMob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Best to get is VTC5 from VapeMob.


+1 to that.

Im Really happy with the Vtc5's


----------



## Reonat

Yay!!! Hugh is fixed up and good to go. Thanks @Oupa. Being aware now of my super human strength, I have realised that I was without a doubt a button masher. To think that I have the cheek to snigger at idiots that press the lift buttons really hard or multiple times...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

Glad you sorted @Reonat - soft thumbs up to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

ditto @johan, glad you're sorted @Reonat, your experience has definitely made me more conscious of how i press Amy's button hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> ditto @johan, glad you're sorted @Reonat, your experience has definitely made me more conscious of how i press Amy's button hehehe


 
Yip and I now know who not to ask to press my button

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

Metal Liz said:


> ditto @johan, glad you're sorted @Reonat, your experience has definitely made me more conscious of how i press Amy's button hehehe


I think having smaller hands causes you to press hard as your thumb is sort of hanging on for dear life....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

glad to hear things are happy again in Reoville @Reonat


----------



## Paulie

great news @Reonat !


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Yay!!! Hugh is fixed up and good to go. Thanks @Oupa. Being aware now of my super human strength, I have realised that I was without a doubt a button masher. To think that I have the cheek to snigger at idiots that press the lift buttons really hard or multiple times...


That was super quick. Glad you are good to go, nothing worse than being sans a Reo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> I think having smaller hands causes you to press hard as your thumb is sort of hanging on for dear life....


Try using your index finger, find one tends to press less hard with the index finger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Rob from Reos mods interestlingly advised on the use of Noalax even on the Beryllium Copper set up. He says it ensures consistant and essy firing. Where on earth would you find this in SA. It doesn't come supplied with your Reo. ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> That was super quick. Glad you are good to go, nothing worse than being sans a Reo. Enjoy.


Certainly made me realise 2 things... 1 Is why a 2nd Reo is important and 2 is that nothing beats a Reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Yay!!! Hugh is fixed up and good to go. Thanks @Oupa. Being aware now of my super human strength, I have realised that I was without a doubt a button masher. To think that I have the cheek to snigger at idiots that press the lift buttons really hard or multiple times...


 
This comment just made my day a little better  thanks for the good lol. And I am really glad you got it sorted. Well done @Oupa.


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Rob from Reos mods interestlingly advised on the use of Noalax even on the Beryllium Copper set up. He says it ensures consistant and essy firing. Where on earth would you find this in SA. It doesn't come supplied with your Reo. ???


 
I have made it a personal mission to find out myself, all I get are blank stares from all the places I've tried so far.


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Rob from Reos mods interestlingly advised on the use of Noalax even on the Beryllium Copper set up. He says it ensures consistant and essy firing. Where on earth would you find this in SA. It doesn't come supplied with your Reo. ???


Not that I know of. PM me your names and postal address and I will post you some in a little zip lock bag. A little goes a very long way. I got some when I was in Washington last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Reonat said:


> Yay!!! Hugh is fixed up and good to go. Thanks @Oupa. Being aware now of my super human strength, I have realised that I was without a doubt a button masher. To think that I have the cheek to snigger at idiots that press the lift buttons really hard or multiple times...


 
Well we cant expect any thing less form a super hero

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Reonat said:


> Rob from Reos mods interestlingly advised on the use of Noalax even on the Beryllium Copper set up. He says it ensures consistant and essy firing. Where on earth would you find this in SA. It doesn't come supplied with your Reo. ???


Well if you really want something you could try this http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/greases/2987943.Bit on the expensive side though!
There is also Nyogel available in SA but I can't find the correct product from their range over here and what I have found is only available in big drums!


----------



## Genosmate

Genosmate said:


> Well if you really want something you could try this http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/greases/2987943.Bit on the expensive side though!
> There is also Nyogel available in SA but I can't find the correct product from their range over here and what I have found is only available in big drums!


Oops the link didn't work,just search for "ITW Chemtronics Grease 6.5g Syringe" on RS Online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Glad you could sort it out quick quick! I guess it helps to have a local vendor with Reo spares

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Reonat

Oupa said:


> Glad you could sort it out quick quick! I guess it helps to have a local vendor with Reo spares


Think you may need to bring in some Noalax and Rayon to complement your Reo line

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Glad you got it fixed @Reonat 
Did you just replace the firing mechanism part that snapped off?


----------



## Reonat

Silver said:


> Glad you got it fixed @Reonat
> Did you just replace the firing mechanism part that snapped off?


Yes as have just replaced the centre pin etc and wasn't keen or necessary to do it again. @Oupa may be worth stocking just the firing pins and orher bits separate to the repair kit as I see in the US people send their Reo in for Rob to replace for them. Bit of a waste buying the whole kit for 1 part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Yes as have just replaced the centre pin etc and wasn't keen or necessary to do it again. @Oupa may be worth stocking just the firing pins and orher bits separate to the repair kit as I see in the US people send their Reo in for Rob to replace for them. Bit of a waste buying the whole kit for 1 part.


Yes, I totally agree - if @Oupa stocks some center pins with the two gaskets (the silicone one and the thin paperish one) that would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Yes as have just replaced the centre pin etc and wasn't keen or necessary to do it again. @Oupa may be worth stocking just the firing pins and orher bits separate to the repair kit as I see in the US people send their Reo in for Rob to replace for them. Bit of a waste buying the whole kit for 1 part.



Feel free to send me the unused parts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reonat

Alex said:


> Feel free to send me the unused parts


I needed a new kit as replaced all but my button and spring in the last incident so should you ever need either a button or spring... its in Durbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> I needed a new kit as replaced all but my button and spring in the last incident so should you ever need either a button or spring... its in Durbs


 
lol thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

As Andre stated on the very first page of this thread, "Do you know that you run the real risk of never wanting and having to buy another vaping device." Brother, let me tell you, you did not speak 1 word of a lie. I have been vaping the Reo for 2 - 3 weeks now, and wow, what a pleasure... No issues what's so ever. So easy to clean and re-wick. As I stated in another post, I am in all honesty happy, very happy. And glad I took the plunge. Thanks again to all, especially Andre.

Vape on! Proud to be part of the Reoville family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Nooby u r absolutely spot on. I've sold a few of my mods and tanks to get myself a reo. Initially was a bit sceptical that I wud regret letting go of my toys but I am blown away by the reo. I still carry a spare mod with me but not likely to vape on them unless I'm forced. Even found myself topping up my squonk bottle from one of my other tanks lol
Reo addicts... 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> As Andre stated on the very first page of this thread, "Do you know that you run the real risk of never wanting and having to buy another vaping device." Brother, let me tell you, you did not speak 1 word of a lie. I have been vaping the Reo for 2 - 3 weeks now, and wow, what a pleasure... No issues what's so ever. So easy to clean and re-wick. As I stated in another post, I am in all honesty happy, very happy. And glad I took the plunge. Thanks again to all, especially Andre.
> 
> Vape on! Proud to be part of the Reoville family!


 


Marzuq said:


> @Nooby u r absolutely spot on. I've sold a few of my mods and tanks to get myself a reo. Initially was a bit sceptical that I wud regret letting go of my toys but I am blown away by the reo. I still carry a spare mod with me but not likely to vape on them unless I'm forced. Even found myself topping up my squonk bottle from one of my other tanks lol
> Reo addicts...
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..


 
I am stoked that you Reonauts are so enjoying the Reos. Amazing simplicity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Couldn't agree with you more @Andre.

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

@johan and others, how well are those square bottles working...

im contemplating my next reo to be a mini, but i need that 6ml.....


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> @johan and others, how well are those square bottles working...
> 
> im contemplating my next reo to be a mini, but i need that 6ml.....


I only use square bottle when I go out for a whole day. Work great once you stop over-squonking due to the softness of the P.E type plastic.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> @johan and others, how well are those square bottles working...
> 
> im contemplating my next reo to be a mini, but i need that 6ml.....


I only use square bottle when I go out for a whole day. Work great once you stop over-squonking due to the softness of the P.E type plastic.

via Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

PeterHarris said:


> @johan and others, how well are those square bottles working...
> 
> im contemplating my next reo to be a mini, but i need that 6ml.....


What happened to your REO?


----------



## PeterHarris

MurderDoll said:


> What happened to your REO?


sold it to @Michael , as i was not using it at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

PeterHarris said:


> sold it to @Michael , as i was not using it at the time


Ah OK. I see. 
Now it all makes sense.


----------



## andro

I think this may be a perfect mod for @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Awesome! A computer chip Reo door!

*says crack while wearing his troll cap he received yesterday* 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

andro said:


> View attachment 9924
> I think this may be a perfect mod for @johan


 

im still after a door like that ...


----------



## Morne

andro said:


> View attachment 9924
> I think this may be a perfect mod for @johan


Thanks awesome.... Would love to try that!!


----------



## johan

crack2483 said:


> Awesome! A computer chip Reo door!
> 
> *says crack while wearing his troll cap he received yesterday*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
LOL do you have to spoil it with the word "chip"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

circuit board

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

johan said:


> LOL do you have to spoil it with the word "chip"



Was the only reason for posting my comment 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Correct wording: *Printed Circuit Board* or just* PCB*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I've got enough unused PCB's to supply for Reo doors like that, but someone needs to make a *.dxf drawing and someone needs to do the cutting on a CNC.


----------



## crack2483

Guys guys, I know it's a circuit board. I also know how much @johan hates electronic stuff to be collectively called "chips".....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Guys guys, I know it's a circuit board. I also know how much @johan hates electronic stuff to be collectively called "chips".....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I got the leg pulling immediately....some are just slow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Random question: is juice coming up into your mouth a sign of over squonking?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Random question: is juice coming up into your mouth a sign of over squonking?


No, that is over, over, over squonking. Should first leak from the air hole. Check if you wick does not block the juice hole on the deck. Or if the juice channel in the atomizer is not blocked. 
Some drip tips does not allow the condensate to run back onto the deck, but collects as juice at the bottom of the drip tip. Even so, improbable that such collection of juice should get into your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> No, that is over, over, over squonking. Should first leak from the air hole. Check if you wick does not block the juice hole on the deck. Or if the juice channel in the atomizer is not blocked.
> Some drip tips does not allow the condensate to run back onto the deck, but collects as juice at the bottom of the drip tip. Even so, improbable that such collection of juice should get into your mouth.


Wow then I must have been over over over squonking 

I was at work till 9pm finishing off some things and clearly I wasn't paying attention. Lol. so I probably squonked the hell out of it.

I've noticed that the bottles in the mini need a bit more of a push when squonking vs the ones in the grand.

Have u noticed this or is it just me?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Wow then I must have been over over over squonking
> 
> I was at work till 9pm finishing off some things and clearly I wasn't paying attention. Lol. so I probably squonked the hell out of it.
> 
> I've noticed that the bottles in the mini need a bit more of a push when squonking vs the ones in the grand.
> 
> Have u noticed this or is it just me?


 
Nope not just you, Mini bottles needs a bit more force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

I find that when my battery is dying toward the end of the 3ml bottle I tend to over squonk. Flavour disappears TH just not there. So I squonk. And sqonk again just to b doubke sure. Which inevitably leads to me sucking juice through my drip tip, all my fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Wow then I must have been over over over squonking
> 
> I was at work till 9pm finishing off some things and clearly I wasn't paying attention. Lol. so I probably squonked the hell out of it.
> 
> I've noticed that the bottles in the mini need a bit more of a push when squonking vs the ones in the grand.
> 
> Have u noticed this or is it just me?


 
yeah ive noticed this too. as if the bottle is stiffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Has anyone transformed their Grands to LP here in Cape Town? If so, where and how much?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Damn Woodvil's sell really fast on ECF... there was a Woodvil in the classies that lasted 4 minutes before being sold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Nooby said:


> Has anyone transformed their Grands to LP here in Cape Town? If so, where and how much?


 
Since no one replied, I decided to take the task on myself with the help of my colleague... Only thing is, I don't have another RDA to test it with
Big up to @MuderDoll for giving me the confidence

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> Since no one replied, I decided to take the task on myself with the help of my colleague... Only thing is, I don't have another RDA to test it with
> 
> Big up to @MuderDoll for giving me the confidence



Looks perfect. Lekker man!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Nooby said:


> Since no one replied, I decided to take the task on myself with the help of my colleague... Only thing is, I don't have another RDA to test it with
> Big up to @MuderDoll for giving me the confidence
> 
> View attachment 10204
> View attachment 10205
> View attachment 10206
> View attachment 10207
> View attachment 10208


Congrats buddy! 

Fantastic job well done! 

You know that a lot of guys are gonna be sending you their reos to convert for them! 

Now all you need to finish her off is that Atomic and you'll be all set! 

Maybe with @TylerD loving his cyclone so much, he is willing to flog off his unloved Atomic to you.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Fantastic job well done!
> 
> You know that a lot of guys are gonna be sending you their reos to convert for them!
> 
> Now all you need to finish her off is that Atomic and you'll be all set!
> 
> Maybe with @TylerD loving his cyclone so much, he is willing to flog off his unloved Atomic to you.


 
LOL @MurderDoll for pawning of @TylerD atomic...
altho i would be happy to take it off his hands too


----------



## Nooby

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Fantastic job well done!
> 
> You know that a lot of guys are gonna be sending you their reos to convert for them!
> 
> Now all you need to finish her off is that Atomic and you'll be all set!
> 
> Maybe with @TylerD loving his cyclone so much, he is willing to flog off his unloved Atomic to you.


 
Thanks a lot man... Na I asked him already. He decided to do the right thing and keep it lol


----------



## fred1sa

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Fantastic job well done!
> 
> You know that a lot of guys are gonna be sending you their reos to convert for them!
> 
> Now all you need to finish her off is that Atomic and you'll be all set!
> 
> Maybe with @TylerD loving his cyclone so much, he is willing to flog off his unloved Atomic to you.


Where do we sign up @Nooby. Want mine done as well.


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> LOL @MurderDoll for pawning of @TylerD atomic...
> altho i would be happy to take it off his hands too




Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha ha ha.


That's the second time today that someone has tried to pawn off @TylerD 's atomic. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Yiannaki said:


> Random question: is juice coming up into your mouth a sign of over squonking?



Just my experience with juice in the mouth as I have had the problem before. I use the std reomiser with the black plastic drip tip. I very much doubt it is over sqonking, but as mentioned previously condensation. I have found that this only happens on coils less than 0.8 ohms and after a bit of chain vaping. I now build 0.9 ohm coils and hardly have a problem.

Forgot to add to try and keep the Reo as vertical as possible when vaping. I've had juice flow into my mouth when lying down in bed vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

vaalboy said:


> Just my experience with juice in the mouth as I have had the problem before. I use the std reomiser with the black plastic drip tip. I very much doubt it is over sqonking, but as mentioned previously condensation. I have found that this only happens on coils less than 0.8 ohms and after a bit of chain vaping. I now build 0.9 ohm coils and hardly have a problem.
> 
> Forgot to add to try and keep the Reo as vertical as possible when vaping. I've had juice flow into my mouth when lying down in bed vaping.



Thanks for that @vaalboy 

I was very tired that day and chain Vaping when it happened so you must be spot on!


----------



## Marzuq

vaalboy said:


> Just my experience with juice in the mouth as I have had the problem before. I use the std reomiser with the black plastic drip tip. I very much doubt it is over sqonking, but as mentioned previously condensation. I have found that this only happens on coils less than 0.8 ohms and after a bit of chain vaping. I now build 0.9 ohm coils and hardly have a problem.
> 
> Forgot to add to try and keep the Reo as vertical as possible when vaping. I've had juice flow into my mouth when lying down in bed vaping.


 
@ vaalboy ive had a similar finding.. definitely sucking juice up below a certain resistance. and chain vaping doesnt help either.
still running 0.6ohms tho. jst keep a tissue in my pocket in case i need to clear some joose. lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

3 main reasons for this:

1. The most common reason - over squonking! The slightest bit of over squonking and you will suck juice when vaping while lying down.
2. Poor drainage - blocking of drain hole by wick or coil... or air coming in/escaping at the bottle cap or feeding tube connections.
3. Juice splattering up and sitting in the driptip.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Reonat

Oupa said:


> 3 main reasons for this:
> 
> 1. The most common reason - over squonking! The slightest bit of over squonking and you will suck juice when vaping while lying down.
> 2. Poor drainage - blocking of drain hole by wick or coil... or air coming in/escaping at the bottle cap or feeding tube connections.
> 3. Juice splattering up and sitting in the driptip.


What causes the gurgling and spitting? Too much wick? Coil type? Juice?
Yesterday I was struggling with quite vicious spitting of hot juice. The only conclusion was that my coil which was spaced vs the other that was tightly wrapped differed. No major difference in res.


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> What causes the gurgling and spitting? Too much wick? Coil type? Juice?
> Yesterday I was struggling with quite vicious spitting of hot juice. The only conclusion was that my coil which was spaced vs the other that was tightly wrapped differed. No major difference in res.


 
It's the wick.

Just re-wick it, with slightly more - or less rayon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Also some driptips allow more of the spitting through to your mouth... experiment with different coils, wick and driptips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Father inlaws facial expression after a toot on my beast






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar

Reonat said:


> What causes the gurgling and spitting? Too much wick? Coil type? Juice?
> Yesterday I was struggling with quite vicious spitting of hot juice. The only conclusion was that my coil which was spaced vs the other that was tightly wrapped differed. No major difference in res.


 
gurgling i noticed that if the air hole is not facing up then it will gurgle .
ive not had any spitting yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne

Reonat said:


> What causes the gurgling and spitting? Too much wick? Coil type? Juice?
> Yesterday I was struggling with quite vicious spitting of hot juice. The only conclusion was that my coil which was spaced vs the other that was tightly wrapped differed. No major difference in res.


I get gurgling when I over squanke or when my air hole points down while vaping. Spitting I usually get when I have too little wick, but be carefull to not have your wick too tight in the coil, coz you will get dry hits coz it's too tight and can't absorb juice and can't wick properly. I hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip the first rule with a REO is to make sure the air hole is away from the button and pointing to the sky when vaping... and then less wick is more but it should be tight enough in the micro coil not to move but not that tight... a gentle pull on either side must be able to move it easily.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to clean my tumbled SL REO's and doors because they start to discolour with use... any recommendations? Silvo or Brasso? Soap and water doesn't work. In retrospect I think that the hammertone or non tumbled is probably a better buy because they are certainly easier to clean and the sweat and juice spills won't mark the surface (well other than the copper vein which goes black over time).


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to clean my tumbled SL REO's and doors because they start to discolour with use... any recommendations? Silvo or Brasso? Soap and water doesn't work. In retrospect I think that the hammertone or non tumbled is probably a better buy because they are certainly easier to clean and the sweat and juice spills won't mark the surface (well other than the copper vein which goes black over time).


 
Brasso as well as Silvo will work, IMO best prevention is to get an anodized Reo, easy clean with only hot water and zero discoloration.

PS. I don't understand why Rob (from Reosmods) don't anodize the tumbled version in natural color - it will look like tumbled with the added benefit of zero discoloration and easy clean?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Brasso as well as Silvo will work, IMO best prevention is to get an anodized Reo, easy clean with only hot water and zero discoloration.


 
Thanks @johan and 100% agree with your anodized point!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan and 100% agree with your anodized point!


 
PS. I don't understand why Rob (from Reosmods) don't anodize the tumbled version in natural color - it will look like tumbled with the added benefit of zero discoloration and easy clean?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

The old man at the office has been extremely busy this week for a big order for Secunda.

So I had to get an Engineering firm to do the Light conversion for me. 
Didn't do the sides as the old man said he would do it for me at some point or another. 

So for now Woddy is no more, has had a haircut and Light conversion. lol. 

The dork stuffed up and made two extra holes at the top. While I closed up. 

They wont be visible once the REO gets sprayed.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

Wow, looks quite cool actually. Nice job


----------



## PeterHarris

MurderDoll said:


> The old man at the office has been extremely busy this week for a big order for Secunda.
> 
> So I had to get an Engineering firm to do the Light conversion for me.
> Didn't do the sides as the old man said he would do it for me at some point or another.
> 
> So for now Woddy is no more, has had a haircut and Light conversion. lol.
> 
> The dork stuffed up and made two extra holes at the top. While I closed up.
> 
> They wont be visible once the REO gets sprayed.


 

i want to nominate this REO for a special award!
this REO is the one who has undergone the MOST transformations ever.

it was originally CVS's black wrinkle
then it went to theGolf
then it came to me, while i had it, she had 3 transformations
it went back to CVS, then it got the wood and LP conversion
and now its with murder doll with a SL conversion.
i am proud to have been one of her owners.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> i want to nominate this REO for a special award!
> this REO is the one who has undergone the MOST transformations ever.
> 
> it was originally CVS's black wrinkle
> then it went to theGolf
> then it came to me, while i had it, she had 3 transformations
> it went back to CVS, then it got the wood and LP conversion
> and now its with murder doll with a SL conversion.
> i am proud to have been one of her owners.


It's like brotherhood of the travelling reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @MurderDoll 
The courageous move seems to have paid off!
Well done. It looks very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks @Silver. I'm testing her out today with my nimbus that I converted to bf. Will finish it off and prep for the spray over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks @Silver. I'm testing her out today with my nimbus that I converted to bf. Will finish it off and prep for the spray over the weekend.


 
Looking forward to seeing what her final look is gonna be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Looking forward to seeing what her final look is gonna be


I've been wondering wtf to do with it. 

Considered doing it in straight black. But thought its too simple. 

Maybe like Lump Yellow or something. 

Ooh. Maybe glow in the dark paint. But that looks ugly in the day time and costs a lot.


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> I've been wondering wtf to do with it.
> 
> Considered doing it in straight black. But thought its too simple.
> 
> Maybe like Lump Yellow or something.
> 
> Ooh. Maybe glow in the dark paint. But that looks ugly in the day time and costs a lot.


Black is awesome. Maybe you could find a way to make it black with metallic gold flakes? 

Then you slap a brass reomiser and button cover  job is done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Yiannaki said:


> Black is awesome. Maybe you could find a way to make it black with metallic gold flakes?
> 
> Then you slap a brass reomiser and button cover  job is done!


Nice idea! I'll definitely look into that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby

@NickT 

This is my personal opinion on the Reo, as well as experience:
I think it is because it offers simplicity, durability & authenticity. It does what all other devices do(besides electronic of course), and just adds all I stated into it. Like taking the best of everything, and adding it together, but just made simpler, and it works..

I'm sure the rest of the Roe owners will have a couple of points to add as well ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I reached a point today where all my Reos were empty - and I was having problems with the Rayon in my working Mini.
My other Reos need a flavour change, which means a bit of cleaning - and two of them are due for a new coil.
The last two days have been hectic on the work front so I just didnt feel like cleaning, reloading, and recoiling...

I was vaping just one flavour on the Mini - and it was quite painful with the wicking issues etc...

Well enough is enough - I am now commencing a major reload, recoil and clean...
Hopefully a bit later I will emerge with all Reos ready to rock and roll

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

ok, i have had a long enough holiday from Reoville - i am busy scheming my entrance back into Reoville.

i have already pre-selected/ordered my new Reo....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ok, i have had a long enough holiday from Reoville - i am busy scheming my entrance back into Reoville.
> 
> i have already pre-selected/ordered my new Reo....


Great, we have missed you in Reoville!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

There will be a 2nd hand Mini up for sale soon.....


----------



## Andre

Vapey McJuicy said:


> There will be a 2nd hand Mini up for sale soon.....


Noooo, why?


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Great, we have missed you in Reoville!


yip, but only the Reo, im still on the hunt for a BF cyclone....


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Andre said:


> Noooo, why?


Changes in the old personal life forces decisions sometimes, its sad but it is what it is for now.

I'm sure i'll be back soonest.....

Thank you for the reply @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> yip, but only the Reo, im still on the hunt for a BF cyclone....


 
Peter has his beady eye on mine 
But you know me, I am gonna take a while to give it the full test.
My testing is only partially done...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> I reached a point today where all my Reos were empty - and I was having problems with the Rayon in my working Mini.
> My other Reos need a flavour change, which means a bit of cleaning - and two of them are due for a new coil.
> The last two days have been hectic on the work front so I just didnt feel like cleaning, reloading, and recoiling...
> 
> I was vaping just one flavour on the Mini - and it was quite painful with the wicking issues etc...
> 
> Well enough is enough - I am now commencing a major reload, recoil and clean...
> Hopefully a bit later I will emerge with all Reos ready to rock and roll


 

I've spent the past hour or two and my Reos are all fully loaded and ready.
All performing beautifully.

New coil for one of them - a simple 1 ohmer - using @RevnLucky7 's 28g round Vapowire.
I may be imagining but it fires so well!

New juice in all - new wicks in all - back to cotton for now.
17ml of juice - should keep me going for the next few days 

The following will be keeping me company:
- AV Bobas,
- VK Pina Colada,
- 5P Bowdens Mate
- VM Choc Mint

My Reos are rocking and rolling...
Back in business.
Feels great

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> I've spent the past hour or two and my Reos are all fully loaded and ready.
> All performing beautifully.
> 
> New coil for one of them - a simple 1 ohmer - using @RevnLucky7 's 28g round Vapowire.
> I may be imagining but it fires so well!
> 
> New juice in all - new wicks in all - back to cotton for now.
> 17ml of juice - should keep me going for the next few days
> 
> The following will be keeping me company:
> - AV Bobas,
> - VK Pina Colada,
> - 5P Bowdens Mate
> - VM Choc Mint
> 
> My Reos are rocking and rolling...
> Back in business.
> Feels great
> 
> View attachment 10934


 
Nothing better than a new setup working great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> 5P Gambit in the Reo...nice one. This juice is also always a winner!
> 
> The Virus in the Blackwood.
> 
> Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish in the Kayfun
> 
> its good to have found so many amazing juices ( and mods  )recently. I am in vaping nirvana.


 
Nice post in that other thread @Tom


----------



## Silver

Forum truncated my previous message @Tom


----------



## Silver

No ways, forum truncated my message again @Tom, LOL

Lets try for the third time

How are you finding the REO? 
Did you get sorted with that squonking issue?


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> No ways, forum truncated my message again @Tom, LOL
> 
> Lets try for the third time
> 
> How are you finding the REO?
> Did you get sorted with that squonking issue?


post count spammer! 

Its going well...no issues whatsoever. It is much nicer then I thought. It is small enough and has enough power to be used as a workhorse. Exactly what I was looking for. Just not as much plumes as with my other gear, but lots of flavour.

I will test it properly over the next 2 weeks.... going on Monday to South Korea for business. So, it has to go thru the whole travelling workhorse thingie 
If it does what I am looking for (almost sure already) I would order a Mini LP soon, but with an atomizer that has more airflow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> post count spammer!
> 
> Its going well...no issues whatsoever. It is much nicer then I thought. It is small enough and has enough power to be used as a workhorse. Exactly what I was looking for. Just not as much plumes as with my other gear, but lots of flavour.
> 
> I will test it properly over the next 2 weeks.... going on Monday to South Korea for business. So, it has to go thru the whole travelling workhorse thingie
> If it does what I am looking for (almost sure already) I would order a Mini LP soon, but with an atomizer that has more airflow!


 
Great to hear @Tom!

EDIT - This thing truncated my message again!
This time I will edit the post

I have a feeling you will like the Cyclone with air flow control cap or the Atomic.

All the best for your travels!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> post count spammer!
> 
> Its going well...no issues whatsoever. It is much nicer then I thought. It is small enough and has enough power to be used as a workhorse. Exactly what I was looking for. Just not as much plumes as with my other gear, but lots of flavour.
> 
> I will test it properly over the next 2 weeks.... going on Monday to South Korea for business. So, it has to go thru the whole travelling workhorse thingie
> If it does what I am looking for (almost sure already) I would order a Mini LP soon, but with an atomizer that has more airflow!


I am currently travelling, inter alia, with a Reo Grand paired with a Cyclone with AFC, dual coils at 0.5 ohms. Great clouds and flavour. Tried the Atomic for a few days on another Reo, but did not like it much (flavour and leaking via the air holes). Others have high praise for the Atomic though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It appears that all new REO's are once again coming with a little bit of Nolax. Now in a little plastic container!

Both Brooklyn and Kiera came with a little plastic bottle of Nolax today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting @Rob Fisher. Thanks 
We need to get some in for our Reonauts
Perhaps @Oupa will get some for resale in his big shipment

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris

Man this REO is kicking butt.

i tried VM menthol ise and this stuff is strong!, i have no idea how @Rob Fisher vapes this all day, and i ordered 2 bottles lol. it nice, but im not sure if i can finish 6ml of this. i just dripped a bit onto my cyclone.

currently vaping VM4 which is good, cant really compare it yet, as its my 1st time trying rayon aswell. i must say that after a dry hit with this and squonking again that burt taste goes away, unlike cotton where it lingers a bit.

really impressed so far.

im not sure if i've got too much rayon in, but from what i read i put a lot in there to prevent the spitback and crackling...


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Man this REO is kicking butt.
> 
> i tried VM menthol ise and this stuff is strong!, i have no idea how @Rob Fisher vapes this all day, and i ordered 2 bottles lol. it nice, but im not sure if i can finish 6ml of this. i just dripped a bit onto my cyclone.
> 
> currently vaping VM4 which is good, cant really compare it yet, as its my 1st time trying rayon aswell. i must say that after a dry hit with this and squonking again that burt taste goes away, unlike cotton where it lingers a bit.
> 
> really impressed so far.
> 
> im not sure if i've got too much rayon in, but from what i read i put a lot in there to prevent the spitback and crackling...


Here is a video on using rayon on a dripper. Stretch do not twist and listen to the squeak. Of course, for the Cyclone the tails will be much shorter.


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Here is a video on using rayon on a dripper. Stretch do not twist and listen to the squeak. Of course, for the Cyclone the tails will be much shorter.



ok thanks now i have to rebuild or re wick as i rolled the siht out of this...and strech you say, o my gosh, i hate the feeling of rayon....

ok Goosebumbs here we come.... i'll report back in a bit if i dont die from the grills

edit: i got grills from just listening to that squeeking o my, im gona DIE!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

FFuuuuuuu me.... that was painfull to do... but its done and I look like a piece of kfc chicken...

So my id is 1.5mm so I used roughly a 3rd of the thickness from the strand. Does that sound about right? 1st time was half of the strand.












I pulled it from side to side and I didnt hear the squeek but I could feel it. Is that still fine?


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

update- saw an immediate improvement on vapor production
flavor is still unsure, maybe cause its a new piece of rayon and needs to settle in ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> FFuuuuuuu me.... that was painfull to do... but its done and I look like a piece of kfc chicken...
> 
> So my id is 1.5mm so I used roughly a 3rd of the thickness from the strand. Does that sound about right? 1st time was half of the strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled it from side to side and I didnt hear the squeek but I could feel it. Is that still fine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No idea on quantity, have only ever used rayon in one coil, just to try it. Liked it much more than cotton, but am using ceramic currently. Have seen they say it should be more than cotton used. Yeah, the "squeak" feel should be fine methinks.


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> FFuuuuuuu me.... that was painfull to do... but its done and I look like a piece of kfc chicken...
> 
> So my id is 1.5mm so I used roughly a 3rd of the thickness from the strand. Does that sound about right? 1st time was half of the strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled it from side to side and I didnt hear the squeek but I could feel it. Is that still fine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


@PeterHarris gauging from the pic, your rayon looks as if it hasn't been boiled. Perhaps that could be the weird taste? Boiling it also makes it much easier to work with.

I've only ever tried the boiled rayon and haven't noticed any odd taste off it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Man this REO is kicking butt.
> 
> i tried VM menthol ise and this stuff is strong!, i have no idea how @Rob Fisher vapes this all day, and i ordered 2 bottles lol. it nice, but im not sure if i can finish 6ml of this. i just dripped a bit onto my cyclone.



Add some coconut and you are on your way to perfection!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reosmods web site is down till Oct 2 due to new backend payment systems having to be installed.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ods-will-down-until-oct-2-a.html#post14237463

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> post count spammer!
> 
> Its going well...no issues whatsoever. It is much nicer then I thought. It is small enough and has enough power to be used as a workhorse. Exactly what I was looking for. Just not as much plumes as with my other gear, but lots of flavour.
> 
> I will test it properly over the next 2 weeks.... going on Monday to South Korea for business. So, it has to go thru the whole travelling workhorse thingie
> If it does what I am looking for (almost sure already) I would order a Mini LP soon, but with an atomizer that has more airflow!



@Tom, did the Reo pass the "travel test" in South Korea?


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom, did the Reo pass the "travel test" in South Korea?


Perfect timing to ask..
I was going to give some feedback today. Yes, i am now another Reo fanboy  not just for South Korea. Its perfect for being abroad. No hassle vaping. Good flavour and decent plumes. 

going tomorrow on a city tour of Seoul. Will post some travelling Reo pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Tom

I wonder why i cannot get onto reosmods.com for days.... does south korea have a ban on that site?  i might wanna order another one soon. Can get the cyclone bf from intaste.de


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> I wonder why i cannot get onto reosmods.com for days.... does south korea have a ban on that site?  i might wanna order another one soon. Can get the cyclone bf from intaste.de





Rob Fisher said:


> Reosmods web site is down till Oct 2 due to new backend payment systems having to be installed.
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...ods-will-down-until-oct-2-a.html#post14237463


----------



## Tom

Omg....right. i did comment already. Must be Alzheimer  thx bro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

Lol. Now i am confused. ..i totally overlooked @Rob Fisher comment actually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Tom - that's funny - 
Vaping too much can make you lose your short term memory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Lol @Tom - that's funny -
> Vaping too much can make you lose your short term memory


Its actually tapatalk that confuses me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Its actually tapatalk that confuses me


Tom, if you know what you want, you could probably just PM Rob on ECF with you order. He is "redeyedancer" there. His email is: reo@reosmods.com

Edit: Just checked the link @Rob Fisher gave above. Reosmods said:

_I still have a PayPal account if one needs anything give me a complete list and your email via email or pm ._
_I can not mention atomizers or cartomizers while invoicing its against paypal rules ._
_So if you see on the invoice rm 3 you get the idea_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

So I have been using the reo for two months and I can say without a doubt I don't need another device. This has been the longest time in two years that I've stuck to one device.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

iKeyaam said:


> So I have been using the reo for two months and I can say without a doubt I don't need another device. This has been the longest time in two years that I've stuck to one device.



Time for another REO and playing with maybe a Cyclone, Cyclops or Odin Atty on top?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> Time for another REO and playing with maybe a Cyclone, Cyclops or Odin Atty on top?


If I do order another reo it would be the same setup I'm currently running. I love the reomizer. I prefer mouth to lung hits so I wouldn't be using it too it's full potential.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

iKeyaam said:


> If I do order another reo it would be the same setup I'm currently running. I love the reomizer. I prefer mouth to lung hits so I wouldn't be using it too it's full potential.



If you are a mouth to lung flavour chaser (I'm one of them) then you need to try a Cyclone. It's about as close to perfection for me as it gets.


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are a mouth to lung flavour chaser (I'm one of them) then you need to try a Cyclone. It's about as close to perfection for me as it gets.


I did and it was a microcoil in there which probably put me off. I'll give it a go again soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evolution!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Evolution!
> 
> View attachment 13227



Now that would make for a super awesome profile pic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

This one says it all

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 13325


Best advice you can give early on a Saturday morning! 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

How do you know if you are not vaping enough?

You pick up your REO and it's cold!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

As it was for the last 2 months I'm vapeing in stealth mode again this weekend. Wishing I could have my weekends back again. Thor is feeling niclected. And I'm constantly in a bad mood when it's weekend.  




Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> As it was for the last 2 months I'm vapeing in stealth mode again this weekend. Wishing I could have my weekends back again. Thor is feeling niclected. And I'm constantly in a bad mood when it's weekend.
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Ah, too many weekend visits to the "laws" - hang in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Ah, too many weekend visits to the "laws" - hang in there.



No they come here, so I have to hide everything 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> No they come here, so I have to hide everything
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Oh no, give them the most horrible food imaginable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Oh no, give them the most horrible food imaginable!



Haha good plan but wont work. If Jaco doesn't buy food, his mom cooks for us and she knows what she's doing.

Ag I guess I'll just have to learn some patience. 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Been dying to do a patina on the reo door.

Finally decided to Take the plunge today and got cracking at it.

This was my first attempt just to see how the effects change with different methods.

I've since stripped it down to restart the process and see what the outcome will be with a different process.

Just thought I'd share the first attempt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Been dying to do a patina on the reo door.
> 
> Finally decided to Take the plunge today and got cracking at it.
> 
> This was my first attempt just to see how the effects change with different methods.
> 
> I've since stripped it down to restart the process and see what the outcome will be with a different process.
> 
> Just thought I'd share the first attempt.
> 
> View attachment 13390
> View attachment 13391


Aha, great. Looking forward to your next ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@MurderDoll , did you patina the button cover too?
What process did you use for this one?


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> @MurderDoll , did you patina the button cover too?
> What process did you use for this one?


Yeah. 

I did hey. Figured I would try and maintain the theme throughout. Once I have gotten it down, I will be doing the Reomiser as well. 

I just used Amonia in the tub, salt on the door for that attempt. 

For the second one I did Amonia in the tub, then in a spray bottle I have a solution of salt, amonia and bicarb soda.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Version 2.0 completed. 

I'm quite happy with how it came out. 

I've clear coated it as well to protect the patina, will be leaving it as is for now. 

Will try a different method next time to get a different colour effect going.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Version 2.0 completed.
> 
> I'm quite happy with how it came out.
> 
> I've clear coated it as well to protect the patina, will be leaving it as is for now.
> 
> Will try a different method next time to get a different colour effect going.


Stunning, love the colour and texture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@MurderDoll here's some formulas you might find interesting regarding patina: http://www.sciencecompany.com/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> @MurderDoll here's some formulas you might find interesting regarding patina: http://www.sciencecompany.com/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx


Thanks @johan. 

Will give it a read through now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow that came out way better than the first try! Nice one Greg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Looks totally wicked dude! Wow!!  Well done!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Looks pretty interesting - granted I had to Wiki the word patina

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

hey Guys

Jessica is giving me some hassles 

she started leaking again yesterday. it seems to be happening when the juice drains back into the bottle. something is not leka with the seals.
i took her apart yesterday.
took out the pin, removed the white thin gasket/seal
removed the thicker see-through silicone gasket 
checked everything and seems to be fine.

i then put the thicker silicone gasket back, then slid the thin white gasket onto the pin and pushed the pin into the placed thick gasket.
screw the bottom part (where the tube slips on) of the pin to the top, with the fire plate in between. i made sure its snug, not too tight as that when it broke last time.

but some how after an hour or two there are trace amount of juice on the inside top of the door and around the black derlin insert.

i was thinking maybe its the permanent silicone seal that is giving this trouble, as the top is dry and i use an o ring under the atty.

any advise on what i can do, im not keen on sending it to the states to get checked out.


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> Version 2.0 completed.
> 
> I'm quite happy with how it came out.
> 
> I've clear coated it as well to protect the patina, will be leaving it as is for now.
> 
> Will try a different method next time to get a different colour effect going.


That looks epic man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> hey Guys
> 
> Jessica is giving me some hassles
> 
> she started leaking again yesterday. it seems to be happening when the juice drains back into the bottle. something is not leka with the seals.
> i took her apart yesterday.
> took out the pin, removed the white thin gasket/seal
> removed the thicker see-through silicone gasket
> checked everything and seems to be fine.
> 
> i then put the thicker silicone gasket back, then slid the thin white gasket onto the pin and pushed the pin into the placed thick gasket.
> screw the bottom part (where the tube slips on) of the pin to the top, with the fire plate in between. i made sure its snug, not too tight as that when it broke last time.
> 
> but some how after an hour or two there are trace amount of juice on the inside top of the door and around the black derlin insert.
> 
> i was thinking maybe its the permanent silicone seal that is giving this trouble, as the top is dry and i use an o ring under the atty.
> 
> any advise on what i can do, im not keen on sending it to the states to get checked out.



I had the same issue about 3 months ago due to frequently dismantling everything. On my unit the permanent sealant (clear silicone) inside, underneath the 510 connector were coming apart in small pieces, suspect its due to a lot of powerful ultra sonic cleaning. I removed all of the silicon sealant in that cavity. Took a piece of Teflon tubing (O.D 4mm), cut to size lengthwise and force fit into that cavity. The Teflon tube I.D was small enough for the center pin to fit snugly. To date no leaking and still dismantle everything frequently for an ultrasonic bath. I am sure a piece of silicone- or HDPE tube will work just as well. All said, I am not sure this is the best way to solve it, and Rob would have a valid reason for using silicone sealant in that cavity, but it worked for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo

MurderDoll said:


> Version 2.0 completed.
> 
> I'm quite happy with how it came out.
> 
> I've clear coated it as well to protect the patina, will be leaving it as is for now.
> 
> Will try a different method next time to get a different colour effect going.



Well done dude that looks really EPIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> I had the same issue about 3 months ago due to frequently dismantling everything. On my unit the permanent sealant (clear silicone) inside, underneath the 510 connector were coming apart in small pieces, suspect its due to a lot of powerful ultra sonic cleaning. I removed all of the silicon sealant in that cavity. Took a piece of Teflon tubing (O.D 4mm), cut to size lengthwise and force fit into that cavity. The Teflon tube I.D was small enough for the center pin to fit snugly. To date no leaking and still dismantle everything frequently for an ultrasonic bath. I am sure a piece of silicone- or HDPE tube will work just as well. All said, I am not sure this is the best way to solve it, and Rob would have a valid reason for using silicone sealant in that cavity, but it worked for me.


so you dont use the gasket on the pin anymore - just your tube and the pin? correct


----------



## Riddle

MurderDoll said:


> Version 2.0 completed.
> 
> I'm quite happy with how it came out.
> 
> I've clear coated it as well to protect the patina, will be leaving it as is for now.
> 
> Will try a different method next time to get a different colour effect going.


That looks really nice. One of my favourite colours as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> so you dont use the gasket on the pin anymore - just your tube and the pin? correct



I don't use the tube like silicone gasket anymore, only the flimsy Teflon washer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> hey Guys
> 
> Jessica is giving me some hassles
> 
> she started leaking again yesterday. it seems to be happening when the juice drains back into the bottle. something is not leka with the seals.
> i took her apart yesterday.
> took out the pin, removed the white thin gasket/seal
> removed the thicker see-through silicone gasket
> checked everything and seems to be fine.
> 
> i then put the thicker silicone gasket back, then slid the thin white gasket onto the pin and pushed the pin into the placed thick gasket.
> screw the bottom part (where the tube slips on) of the pin to the top, with the fire plate in between. i made sure its snug, not too tight as that when it broke last time.
> 
> but some how after an hour or two there are trace amount of juice on the inside top of the door and around the black derlin insert.
> 
> i was thinking maybe its the permanent silicone seal that is giving this trouble, as the top is dry and i use an o ring under the atty.
> 
> any advise on what i can do, im not keen on sending it to the states to get checked out.



Only one of 2 places as I see it - the silicone gasket (thicker one) is broken or where the juice tube attaches to the metal nipple. For the latter, have you used a drop of superglue? For the former, a new center pin with gaskets are required. 

We should ask @Oupa to stock some center pins with those gaskets. It is very expensive to buy a repair kit just for this purpose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Been dying to do a patina on the reo door.
> 
> Finally decided to Take the plunge today and got cracking at it.
> 
> This was my first attempt just to see how the effects change with different methods.
> 
> I've since stripped it down to restart the process and see what the outcome will be with a different process.
> 
> Just thought I'd share the first attempt.
> 
> View attachment 13390
> View attachment 13391


nicely done. keep us posted on the outcomes


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 13504




Thats just super cool!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably the first video review of a REO ever. 5th June 2010!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's first How To Video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first REO's offered for sale!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then he started offering REO's with the REO engraved on the doors!


----------



## Rob Fisher

3rd Nov 2010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's first How To Video!



It's a great feeling watching this and knowing that this person was responsible for creating your mod that you're busy holding.

It makes it feel that much more special!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably the first video review of a REO ever. 5th June 2010!




@Rob Fisher can you please post a link to this video as i cant view it from my work network


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher can you please post a link to this video as i cant view it from my work network



I'll try and encase it with quotes ""


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll try and encase it with quotes ""




still nothing. council blocks videos on the internet so that is why i cant view them while at work


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's first How To Video!




Wow @Rob Fisher , thanks for posting
I assume this is the modmaster himself

First time I have seen him

He doesnt make a big fuss of things and to me doesnt seem to enjoy doing the video that much. Seems a bit restrained. 

I have huge respect for the man nonetheless
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> He doesnt make a big fuss of things and to me doesnt seem to enjoy doing the video that much. Seems a bit restrained.



He is very camera shy! A back room boy of note!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> He is very camera shy! A back room boy of note!



I actually like that a lot

No big fuss. Just strong on delivery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

He likes to let his product do all the talking


----------



## johan

Robert O'Neil is a real technocrat, spoke to him on the phone twice and from those 2 conversations I concluded that he's a marvelous person and knows exactly what he's doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

On special request of ohm @johan I am posting this here aswell 
If you listen closely it sounds like he says: "it's mine" hahaha, too cute but then i'm sure that's how we all feel about our precious Reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Metal Liz said:


> On special request of ohm @johan I am posting this here aswell
> If you listen closely it sounds like he says: "it's mine" hahaha, too cute but then i'm sure that's how we all feel about our precious Reos



Haha that little guy is so cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> Haha that little guy is so cute!


Lol its sounds like on the end if he said voetsek it is mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

@Rob Fisher i have two questions if you can help me with it. Do you use a o ring under your cyclops rda like the reomizer and what is this small tube of paste i got with my reo?


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i have two questions if you can help me with it. Do you use a o ring under your cyclops rda like the reomizer and what is this small tube of paste i got with my reo?


Yes, you can use the o-ring if you want to - some do, some don't. Does help with positioning the air holes. That paste in Noalox (anti-oxidant). Just dab a very little bit onto the tip of you firing pin every now and then. Helps prevent sparkling, especially if you go dark sub ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher i have two questions if you can help me with it. Do you use a o ring under your cyclops rda like the reomizer and what is this small tube of paste i got with my reo?



I do use the o-ring because it help seal the bottom...

The tube of stuff is Nolax to use on the battery contact points when there is a little bit of build up of crap from use... I have only used it once on my original REO but now I clean my REO's quite often and have never really needed it. It goes on the firing pin and the spring. But you won't need iot for a long time... after a lot of usage you may find the REO isn't hitting hard enough and that's when the Nolax comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Aaaah thx. That paste will come in handy.


----------



## VapeSnow

Okay it is official with the Reo i use more juice. When i was dripping i used 8-10ml in two days. In one hour i used a 6ml bottle. Very nice vape but its a pity im going through juice like this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Okay it is official with the Reo i use more juice. When i was dripping i used 8-10ml in two days. In one hour i used a 6ml bottle. Very nice vape but its a pity im going through juice like this!


Probably just the newness and awesomeness of the vape. Give it some time to stabilise. Although 6ml in one hour is a lot, that would mean almost 200ml in two days, which surely is not sustainable. Something is wrong somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Probably just the newness and awesomeness of the vape. Give it some time to stabilise. Although 6ml in one hour is a lot, that would mean almost 200ml in two days, which surely is not sustainable. Something is wrong somewhere!


Lol i really hope its the newness. This is really the best mech you can ever buy. The cyclone just take the reo the a whole different level.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imperial REO Walker!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Lol i really hope its the newness. This is really the best mech you can ever buy. The cyclone just take the reo the a whole different level.


Yeah, I love my Cyclops.


----------



## Marzuq

VapeSnow said:


> Lol i really hope its the newness. This is really the best mech you can ever buy. The cyclone just take the reo the a whole different level.



Couldn't agree with you more. Cyclops is my favourite atty by far.


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> Okay it is official with the Reo i use more juice. When i was dripping i used 8-10ml in two days. In one hour i used a 6ml bottle. Very nice vape but its a pity im going through juice like this!



The vape is so awesome on a Reo, you can't put it down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> The vape is so awesome on a Reo, you can't put it down


So so true my second 6ml bottle is almost done.


----------



## Moist

VapeSnow said:


> So so true my second 6ml bottle is almost done.


inb4 @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> So so true my second 6ml bottle is almost done.



Geez dude! I go through about a bottle every 24 hours


----------



## vaalboy

VapeSnow said:


> So so true my second 6ml bottle is almost done.



That's worse juice consumption than my old V6  On a serious note, glad you are enjoying your Reo


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys 

Can anybody please help me and point out the mistake im making!! Or is this normal?

Im running a 0.5 ohm dual coil in my cyclops rda and after two 5 second puffs its done. If i take the third hit its DRY!!!! 

Its not nice to squees the bottle so often. 

Here is some pics


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anybody please help me and point out the mistake im making!! Or is this normal?
> 
> Im running a 0.5 ohm dual coil in my cyclops rda and after two 5 second puffs its done. If i take the third hit its DRY!!!!
> 
> Its not nice to squees the bottle so often.
> 
> Here is some pics
> 
> View attachment 14726
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14727




A 5 second hit is quite long bud. and with two coils, you're really burning a lot of juice. This seems normal to me. Maybe i could be wrong!

I know @Andre always runs duals in his cyclops. Maybe he can advise!


----------



## Marzuq

Unfortunately you will have yo squonk often to feed the wick. With dual coils even more often.the lower the ohms more often. A safe bet in general is to squonk every 3rd or so vape


----------



## VapeSnow

This is not nice. Maybe i need to get a bf odin. That rda can take a lot of cotton. More cotton more juice


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anybody please help me and point out the mistake im making!! Or is this normal?
> 
> Im running a 0.5 ohm dual coil in my cyclops rda and after two 5 second puffs its done. If i take the third hit its DRY!!!!
> 
> Its not nice to squees the bottle so often.
> 
> Here is some pics
> 
> View attachment 14726
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14727


Yeah, at 5 second hits around 2 hits per squonk is about par for the course. Still much less hassle than dripping though. Is that cotton or rayon? Rayon is more friendly when it comes to dry hits.


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Yeah, at 5 second hits around 2 hits per squonk is about par for the course. Still much less hassle than dripping though. Is that cotton or rayon? Rayon is more friendly when it comes to dry hits.


Its cotton. Ya i love the vape quality to much in the cyclops. Ill just have to get use to it. Thx for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Yeah, at 5 second hits around 2 hits per squonk is about par for the course. Still much less hassle than dripping though. Is that cotton or rayon? Rayon is more friendly when it comes to dry hits.



@Silver I currently run a 0.7ohm single coil in my cyclops and with goofy vaping I do about a 5 second draw too. I have to squonk every 3rd hit but it's way worth it as the flavour and hit is way better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> This is not nice. Maybe i need to get a bf odin. That rda can take a lot of cotton. More cotton more juice



Or you can fire and squonk at the same time. I use my ring finger to squonk, and my thumb to fire the Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> Or you can fire and squonk at the same time. I use my ring finger to squonk, and my thumb to fire the Reo.


Jissie buddy now thats a awesome move. 
Thx for that tip!!


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> Jissie buddy now thats a awesome move.
> Thx for that tip!!



You're welcome.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Or you can fire and squonk at the same time. I use my ring finger to squonk, and my thumb to fire the Reo.


We need to patent that one! The Alex style

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> We need to patent that one! The Alex style


Long fingers that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Long fingers that



It just seems natural to me


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> It just seems natural to me


Lol, tried but no ways for me with one hand.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Lol, tried but no ways for me with one hand.


Maybe with the mini perhaps?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Maybe with the mini perhaps?


That I can manage somehow. But no need to, fortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anybody please help me and point out the mistake im making!! Or is this normal?
> 
> Im running a 0.5 ohm dual coil in my cyclops rda and after two 5 second puffs its done. If i take the third hit its DRY!!!!
> 
> Its not nice to squees the bottle so often.
> 
> Here is some pics
> 
> View attachment 14726
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14727


Okay guys figured out this whole thing. Im getting 6 nice big puffs before i need to squeeze again. 

Now im very happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Okay guys figured out this whole thing. Im getting 6 nice big puffs before i need to squeeze again.
> 
> Now im very happy


Ah, that is good news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moist

VapeSnow said:


> Okay guys figured out this whole thing. Im getting 6 nice big puffs before i need to squeeze again.
> 
> Now im very happy


Glad to hear it, what did you change?


----------



## Marzuq

so ive been using Lima my new reo grand for a week now. she has become my all day device for a couple of reasons..
- 6ml bottle --> i now carry 12ml of juice with me. i got through about 8 ml from when i leave for work to when i get home. once im home i switch to Vexy my reo mini and vape another 3 to 5ml depending on what im doing for the evening.
- 18650 battery --> i love that i dont need to carry 4 batteries with me all the time anymore. i leave home with a battery loaded and a change of battery around lunch time. second battery lasts me the rest of the day and then charges through the night for whats to come the next day. once im home and use Vexy i use two batteries to carry me through the night
- size --> i quite like the bigger size. especially while driving for some reason
- squonking --> definitely easier on the bigger bottle. over squonk alot less. with my new goofy vaping style i tend to suonk after every toot as each toot is starting to last around 5 to 7 seconds now. that depletes whatever joose the rayon is holding.

both the mini and grand serve a purpose for me and i would not trade them for anything. Vexy and Lima are my life partners now. i would like to add some woodville options to my little family for variation and possibly consider the woodville grand as my weekend device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> so ive been using Lima my new reo grand for a week now. she has become my all day device for a couple of reasons..
> - 6ml bottle --> i now carry 12ml of juice with me. i got through about 8 ml from when i leave for work to when i get home. once im home i switch to Vexy my reo mini and vape another 3 to 5ml depending on what im doing for the evening.
> - 18650 battery --> i love that i dont need to carry 4 batteries with me all the time anymore. i leave home with a battery loaded and a change of battery around lunch time. second battery lasts me the rest of the day and then charges through the night for whats to come the next day. once im home and use Vexy i use two batteries to carry me through the night
> - size --> i quite like the bigger size. especially while driving for some reason
> - squonking --> definitely easier on the bigger bottle. over squonk alot less. with my new goofy vaping style i tend to suonk after every toot as each toot is starting to last around 5 to 7 seconds now. that depletes whatever joose the rayon is holding.
> 
> both the mini and grand serve a purpose for me and i would not trade them for anything. Vexy and Lima are my life partners now. i would like to add some woodville options to my little family for variation and possibly consider the woodville grand as my weekend device.


Those mechanical 18650 Woodvils are going to be awesome. Will have the new stainless steel 510 connection and a side button with lock. The modmaster is aiming for beginning of February 2015.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Those mechanical 18650 Woodvils are going to be awesome. Will have the new stainless steel 510 connection and a side button with lock. The modmaster is aiming for beginning of February 2015.



yeah i saw that in a thread earlier. and i am definitely keen. february will be a good time too for a reo purchase. by then i will have made certain to have the budget for it. @Oupa let me check his out about a month ago. it feels nice and solid and fits perfectly in your hand. its a must for the family


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> so ive been using Lima my new reo grand for a week now. she has become my all day device for a couple of reasons..
> - 6ml bottle --> i now carry 12ml of juice with me. i got through about 8 ml from when i leave for work to when i get home. once im home i switch to Vexy my reo mini and vape another 3 to 5ml depending on what im doing for the evening.
> - 18650 battery --> i love that i dont need to carry 4 batteries with me all the time anymore. i leave home with a battery loaded and a change of battery around lunch time. second battery lasts me the rest of the day and then charges through the night for whats to come the next day. once im home and use Vexy i use two batteries to carry me through the night
> - size --> i quite like the bigger size. especially while driving for some reason
> - squonking --> definitely easier on the bigger bottle. over squonk alot less. with my new goofy vaping style i tend to suonk after every toot as each toot is starting to last around 5 to 7 seconds now. that depletes whatever joose the rayon is holding.
> 
> both the mini and grand serve a purpose for me and i would not trade them for anything. Vexy and Lima are my life partners now. i would like to add some woodville options to my little family for variation and possibly consider the woodville grand as my weekend device.



Super writeup @Marzuq 
You have a great looking duo !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I think Rob O'Neil took these words seriously when he designed the Reo:

"_It seems that perfection is reached_
_not when there is nothing left to add,_
_but when there is nothing left to take away"_

_- _Antoine de Saint Exupery​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> I think Rob O'Neil took these words seriously when he designed the Reo:
> 
> "_It seems that perfection is reached_
> _not when there is nothing left to add,_
> _but when there is nothing left to take away"_
> 
> _- _Antoine de Saint Exupery​



those are words to live by

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So the spring on my pink reo collapsed tonight  

And I've been trying for the last hour to remove the bottom screw to get it lose but with no luck. 

That screw is om there so damn tight. I think I've stripped it now 

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> So the spring on my pink reo collapsed tonight
> 
> And I've been trying for the last hour to remove the bottom screw to get it lose but with no luck.
> 
> That screw is om there so damn tight. I think I've stripped it now
> 
> Any suggestions guys?



sorry bud!

Sorry im not very good with these things i rekon wait for Alex or Andre on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yiannaki said:


> So the spring on my pink reo collapsed tonight
> 
> And I've been trying for the last hour to remove the bottom screw to get it lose but with no luck.
> 
> That screw is om there so damn tight. I think I've stripped it now
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


Yeah that happens a buddy has the same problem. I'm going to drill the screw head out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> sorry bud!
> 
> Sorry im not very good with these things i rekon wait for Alex or Andre on this one!


No worries Paulie! You bring it super juice so I forgive u 


Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah that happens a buddy has the same problem. I'm going to drill the screw head out.


Thanks for that. I shall try that. My mate has my drill so I'll have to try hustle it back tomorrow. 


I checked the atty on the ohm meter and I'm not getting any incorrect reading on it. So I'm not quite sure what's caused the short.

I'm too scared to put it onto my other reo to test it though, in fear of it collapsing the other spring. Then I'll be down to one reo.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> So the spring on my pink reo collapsed tonight
> 
> And I've been trying for the last hour to remove the bottom screw to get it lose but with no luck.
> 
> That screw is om there so damn tight. I think I've stripped it now
> 
> Any suggestions guys?



Heating it up may help, not sure if they used loctite on your screw though. Can you take a good close up photo of the screw head?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Heating it up may help, not sure if they used loctite on your screw though. Can you take a good close up photo of the screw head?


Yep. Will try get a good closeup shot for you now!


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Yep. Will try get a good closeup shot for you now!



Have you tried turning the spring to see if you can loosen it a little?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Read this John http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...icks-some-basic-troubleshooting-ideas-51.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> Heating it up may help, not sure if they used loctite on your screw though. Can you take a good close up photo of the screw head?


Wouldn't heating it up make it tighter ? Due to swelling


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> No worries Paulie! You bring it super juice so I forgive u
> 
> Thanks for that. I shall try that. My mate has my drill so I'll have to try hustle it back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I checked the atty on the ohm meter and I'm not getting any incorrect reading on it. So I'm not quite sure what's caused the short.
> 
> I'm too scared to put it onto my other reo to test it though, in fear of it collapsing the other spring. Then I'll be down to one reo.


Did you check it on the ohm meter with the cap and drip tip on as well?


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> Wouldn't heating it up make it tighter ? Due to swelling


http://us.henkel-adhesives-blog.com/post/All-About-Threadlockers/How-to-Remove-Red-Threadlocker/

Not if loctite was used, which I doubt it was. But you never know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Have you tried turning the spring to see if you can loosen it a little?


I wiggled the spring back and forth a little for a while and then tried unscrewing it.... success  

Thanks @Alex 

Next step... getting this new spring in and replacing the firing pin (it had become a bit discoloured after the short!)


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Did you check it on the ohm meter with the cap and drip tip on as well?


Just checked that now @Andre. Resistance stayed the same on the atty. 

I had the door open at the time it happened. Perhaps the battery slipped out a bit. Could that have maybe caused the short?


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> I wiggled the spring back and forth a little for a while and then tried unscrewing it.... success
> 
> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Next step... getting this new spring in and replacing the firing pin (it had become a bit discoloured after the short!)


cool, check the battery for a problem, it may have been the cause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> cool, check the battery for a problem, it may have been the cause.


Tested the battery on the other reo and it's working perfectly....


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Tested the battery on the other reo and it's working perfectly....


Ok that's good, It was the advice from that link I shared earlier, where Rob mentioned the battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Ok that's good, It was the advice from that link I shared earlier, where Rob mentioned the battery.


All new bits and bobs have been installed. Gonna rebuild the Odin that was on there at the time and see how it goes! 

Thanks for all your help bud


----------



## Yiannaki

Pink reo is up and running once again  

Thank you fellow Reonauts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow @Yiannaki 
Missed this event last night
Was that a Grand or a Mini? What was the resistance of the atty when the short happened?

What would you say is the moral of the story?
- carry a spare spring
- wiggle the spring to get the spring screw loose

We still dont know what caused the short though. I just hope this doesnt happen to me when I am out and about or away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Wow @Yiannaki
> Missed this event last night
> Was that a Grand or a Mini? What was the resistance of the atty when the short happened?
> 
> What would you say is the moral of the story?
> - carry a spare spring
> - wiggle the spring to get the spring screw loose
> 
> We still dont know what caused the short though. I just hope this doesnt happen to me when I am out and about or away.



@Silver it was my new pink grand...

The atty resistance at the time of the short was .46Ω Just to be safe I rebuilt the coils with the same build and similar resistance. 

Moral of the story:

A spare repair kit is a MUST for any reo owner. Especially if you don't live in Cape Town 

-Wiggling the spring back and forth helps make it easier to remove the screw. 


thankfully all of this went down at home and I had two other reos to vape on while trying to fix the other

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

@Yiannaki I tried to replicate a short on my Reo (standard Grand) with door removed and positioning the battery at various angles without success - now this will forever bug me.


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> @Yiannaki I tried to replicate a short on my Reo (standard Grand) with door removed and positioning the battery at various angles without success - now this will forever bug me.



lol. Maybe my theory was just ridiculous! I just don't know what caused it as I didn't do anything different, the atty didn't have a short and the battery was fine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> @Yiannaki I tried to replicate a short on my Reo (standard Grand) with door removed and positioning the battery at various angles without success - now this will forever bug me.



I'm trying to imagine what would have caused the spring collapse, it must have been a hard short lasting longer than a split second?

I mistakenly shorted my atomizer yesterday, while alternately pulsing and compressing a new coil. I expected the spring would collapse, but evidently it didn't get hot enough in that micro second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

It's because it's your pink Reo @Yiannaki ! Girls short for nothing at all!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I'm trying to imagine what would have caused the spring collapse, it must have been a hard short lasting longer than a split second?
> 
> I mistakenly shorted my atomizer yesterday, while alternately pulsing and compressing a new coil. I expected the spring would collapse, but evidently it didn't get hot enough in that micro second.


Maybe some wetness connecting the battery terminals long enough to cause the short - not that I am even sure this would lead to a short.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Maybe some wetness connecting the battery terminals long enough to cause the short - not that I am even sure this would lead to a short.



Indeed, although I have even rinsed my Reo a couple of times without taking the battery out (distractions happen) And no problems, after a quick shake.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Indeed, although I have even rinsed my Reo a couple of times without taking the battery out (distractions happen) And no problems, after a quick shake.


Ah, I was thinking of that juice inside the battery @Yiannaki showed us somewhere. Maybe that juice goes lower down the battery without showing on the outside cover yet.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Ah, I was thinking of that juice inside the battery @Yiannaki showed us somewhere. Maybe that juice goes lower down the battery without showing on the outside cover yet.



That does seem like the most likely explanation for the short! However, i moved that battery to my other reo right after and no issues


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> That does seem like the most likely explanation for the short! However, i moved that battery to my other reo right after and no issues


In my thinking it only needed that moisture channel to be complete for a moment to cause the short. In handling the battery you might have interrupted the channel at some stage - e.g. I tend to dry the terminals before inserting batteries. I would remove the wrapping from that battery and dry and re-wrap with a new wrap. Of course, this might not have been the cause at all - just trying to eliminate possibilities.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> In my thinking it only needed that moisture channel to be complete for a moment to cause the short. In handling the battery you might have interrupted the channel at some stage - e.g. I tend to dry the terminals before inserting batteries. I would remove the wrapping from that battery and dry and re-wrap with a new wrap. Of course, this might not have been the cause at all - just trying to eliminate possibilities.



Hmmm this would be a good chance to wrap it in pink  

Is it a hectic process to re-wrap?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm this would be a good chance to wrap it in pink
> 
> Is it a hectic process to re-wrap?


Have never done it, but apparently not. Have some wrap somewhere and did at the time asked how to do it, but have since forgotten. Think you just insert the battery in the tube of wrapping, which should be a something like 2 mm longer on both sides. Then apply heat - something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Have never done it, but apparently not. Have some wrap somewhere and did at the time asked how to do it, but have since forgotten. Think you just insert the battery in the tube of wrapping, which should be a something like 2 mm longer on both sides. Then apply heat - something like that.


Thanks @Andre I'll have a look into it over the weekend


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre I'll have a look into it over the weekend


Done with a lighter in this vid:


With a heat gun:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan

Here's a picture tutorial: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356063-Rewrapping-a-battery

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paulie

Thats made some interesting reading and watching! Ive yet had the opportunity to short out any of my reos and after this i will know exactly what to do thats guys!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was training time for a new Reonaut... I just love watching a Twisp user putting down his Twisp and building a coil on a brand new REO, adding a wick, filling the bottle with Tropical Ice, putting in a new battery, squonking for the first time and then taking a vape! He bought two mini's (all that was in stock) and we spend an hour or so vaping and building coils... now he want two more Reo's! Two Grands being ordered as we speak!

Here is a pic of the Reo's at today meet and training session!



Twisp to Reo convert! Happy boy! 



Realtive new Reonaut now happy with 3 Grands!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo

Wow awesome work Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice going rob 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Silver

Great stuff Rob
Reosmods should be proud and thankful


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was training time for a new Reonaut... I just love watching a Twisp user putting down his Twisp and building a coil on a brand new REO, adding a wick, filling the bottle with Tropical Ice, putting in a new battery, squonking for the first time and then taking a vape! He bought two mini's (all that was in stock) and we spend an hour or so vaping and building coils... now he want two more Reo's! Two Grands being ordered as we speak!
> 
> Here is a pic of the Reo's at today meet and training session!
> View attachment 15763
> 
> 
> Twisp to Reo convert! Happy boy!
> View attachment 15764
> 
> 
> Realtive new Reonaut now happy with 3 Grands!
> View attachment 15765


well done @Rob Fisher 
the reo master at work.


----------



## Paulie

Great work Rob!

No better feeling helpng people kick the stinkies or advance in gear


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was training time for a new Reonaut... I just love watching a Twisp user putting down his Twisp and building a coil on a brand new REO, adding a wick, filling the bottle with Tropical Ice, putting in a new battery, squonking for the first time and then taking a vape! He bought two mini's (all that was in stock) and we spend an hour or so vaping and building coils... now he want two more Reo's! Two Grands being ordered as we speak!
> 
> Here is a pic of the Reo's at today meet and training session!
> View attachment 15763
> 
> 
> Twisp to Reo convert! Happy boy!
> View attachment 15764
> 
> 
> Realtive new Reonaut now happy with 3 Grands!
> View attachment 15765


Kudos, Skipper. Just love it.


----------



## Riaz

nicely done Rob


----------



## Oupa

@Rob Fisher REO ambassador of note!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Good stuff @Rob Fisher


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> They do work, and some Reonauts do use them, but the Reo has been designed for a button top battery (AW IMR 18650). The flat tops tend to lead to sparking eventually, especially if you go sub-ohm. If you are handy you can easily make a new firing pin to accommodate flat tops. A few Reonauts have done just that. If you want I can search for that thread in the ECF Reo forum?


Oh crap. I see this is an old post. Is it still the case, as I only have flat tops, or did they change the Reo's design maybe?


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Oh crap. I see this is an old post. Is it still the case, as I only have flat tops, or did they change the Reo's design maybe?


Lol, no flat tops are perfectly fine now with the new sub-ohm contacts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Lol, no flat tops are perfectly fine now with the new sub-ohm contacts.


Phew, thanks @Andre. Can't wait for the arrival


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Phew, thanks @Andre. Can't wait for the arrival


Yip, excited for your part. What batteries to you have? Which atomizer did you order?


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Yip, excited for your part. What batteries to you have? Which atomizer did you order?


I have a combination of eEfest 3100mah and 2500mah. I got the 2500mahs recently to try the BEC Pro in Mec mode with the Kayfun.

I ordered thr LP RM2 to start of with.


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> I have a combination of eEfest 3100mah and 2500mah. I got the 2500mahs recently to try the BEC Pro in Mec mode with the Kayfun.
> 
> I ordered thr LP RM2 to start of with.



I also have both those batteries @LandyMan 

But i use the 2500 mah ones because they have higher current draw limits. Says 35A but i think consensus is 20A continuous. The 3100 mah ones have lower current limits so I have only used thoses on higher ohm builds above 1 ohm to be safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> I also have both those batteries @LandyMan
> 
> But i use the 2500 mah ones because they have higher current draw limits. Says 35A but i think consensus is 20A continuous. The 3100 mah ones have lower current limits so I have only used thoses on higher ohm builds above 1 ohm to be safe.


Perfectly in line with how I was thinking of using them.


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I have a combination of eEfest 3100mah and 2500mah. I got the 2500mahs recently to try the BEC Pro in Mec mode with the Kayfun.
> 
> I ordered thr LP RM2 to start of with.


Most oversquonk proof and easy to build of them all. Every Reonaut must have one or more in his/her arsenal.


LandyMan said:


> Perfectly in line with how I was thinking of using them.


Agreed.


----------



## pimcowboy

JUST A PICTURE OF MY PRECIOUS !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

So today the ladies took a nice warm bath with some lemon juice and hot water. Vexy and lima are cleaned. Both cyclops are cleaned. Recoiled a and re wicked .vm4 loaded. And they are both performing way better than before. Cleaning regularly is a necessity. Best part of having 2 reos. When cleaning the one you can still vape the other

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> So today the ladies took a nice warm bath with some lemon juice and hot water. Vexy and lima are cleaned. Both cyclops are cleaned. Recoiled a and re wicked .vm4 loaded. And they are both performing way better than before. Cleaning regularly is a necessity. Best part of having 2 reos. When cleaning the one you can still vape the other


Nice one bud  nothing beats a squeaky clean reo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

@Rob Fisher thanks for giving me a couple of toots on your Reo. It really is a magnificent device. Can't wait for mine to arrive!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Just received my orange Reo mini door from Vapour Mountain and I like it stukkend.

Thanks Benji & Chrystel

And thanks again for the Mini I bought from you @Riddle, enjoying it too much

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Jimbo said:


> Just received my orange Reo mini door from Vapour Mountain and I like it stukkend.
> 
> Thanks Benji & Chrystel
> 
> And thanks again for the Mini I bought from you @Riddle, enjoying it too much
> 
> View attachment 16450



Congrats @Jimbo  Looks awesome!

So that's reo number 3 now if im not mistaken?


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Just received my orange Reo mini door from Vapour Mountain and I like it stukkend.
> 
> Thanks Benji & Chrystel
> 
> And thanks again for the Mini I bought from you @Riddle, enjoying it too much
> 
> View attachment 16450


Loverly....orange for the win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats @Jimbo  Looks awesome!
> 
> So that's reo number 3 now if im not mistaken?




Yip @Yiannaki,

2x LP Reo Grands and now the lovely LP mini. 
I still think that might not be the end of the road for me.....

Would love some Wood as well some day, maybe a Woodville or one of @Harryssss wood creations. 

But for now I'm very happy in Reoville.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Jimbo said:


> Would love some Wood as well some day



I think there is pills for that *runs*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Jimbo said:


> Yip @Yiannaki,
> 
> 2x LP Reo Grands and now the lovely LP mini.
> I still think that might not be the end of the road for me.....
> 
> Would love some Wood as well some day, maybe a Woodville or one of @Harryssss wood creations.
> 
> But for now I'm very happy in Reoville.



Nice  Im sure the mini will serve you well! It most definitely beats the grand in terms of the in hand feel. Its a really great device to run around with.

I am with you on that one, i too would love a woodville  let's hope we can get our hands on some when they release in Feb!


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Nice  Im sure the mini will serve you well! It most definitely beats the grand in terms of the in hand feel. Its a really great device to run around with.
> 
> I am with you on that one, i too would love a woodville  let's hope we can get our hands on some when they release in Feb!



yeah fingers on the trigger button @Yiannaki 
if we are slow we will surely miss out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

I love my LP/SL Reo.
and i can understand some people liking the woodville.
i like the look and colour of wood, the grain and all that, but in all honesty, i DO NOT like the woodville itself.
the woodville is not a REO in my books, its not as "indestructible", not as "Sleek", i doubt you will wash the whole thing with water and sunlight.
its not completely wireless (some may be) - it just does not have all the pluses an aluminium REO has.

ok, the woodvilel lover can come and kill me now - but that is just my thoughts


----------



## Riddle

Jimbo said:


> Just received my orange Reo mini door from Vapour Mountain and I like it stukkend.
> 
> Thanks Benji & Chrystel
> 
> And thanks again for the Mini I bought from you @Riddle, enjoying it too much
> 
> View attachment 16450



Glad you enjoying it @Jimbo ... The orange door on there looks stunning.


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> I love my LP/SL Reo.
> and i can understand some people liking the woodville.
> i like the look and colour of wood, the grain and all that, but in all honesty, i DO NOT like the woodville itself.
> the woodville is not a REO in my books, its not as "indestructible", not as "Sleek", i doubt you will wash the whole thing with water and sunlight.
> its not completely wireless (some may be) - it just does not have all the pluses an aluminium REO has.
> 
> ok, the woodvilel lover can come and kill me now - but that is just my thoughts


I hear you. The limiting factor of the firing button wiring and some soldering on the spring in the current woodvils is exactly the reason why I have not made the jump. The Woodvils coming out in February will be totally mechanical, even the firing button. Stainless steel 510 connection. No soldering. This one I shall try to get hold of. Will not replace my metal Reos, but be a nice addition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Had some time on my hands, and after messing around with the Reo mini button the other day. I decided to do the same thing to the other one. 

In preparation for the ODIN
So here is a pic, just to add some class to this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicely done @Alex! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just reporting in from KZN and wanted to report just how amazing the Reos are as travel companions
Dont need to tell the existing Reonauts something they already know, but felt I had to express myself

Its about the third trip I have made with the Reos - but the first to the KZN coast.
They are so hardy, hold enough juice and just keep on performing. All the time.
Pocket carry, man bag carry, centre console of the car - and even the beach and rocks by the sea
Rain and hot humid sunshine.

The Reos keep on rocking and rolling!

Edit - with all the champion throat hit and flavour, of course

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Since getting my LP Grand, I now travel with both - always have a back up I say

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

vaalboy said:


> Since getting my LP Grand, I now travel with both - always have a back up I say


Agreed! Even though it ends up just being a back up flavour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Do you know what would look stunning for a REO:

The classic GULF colours...



So baby blue body and orange door.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

Just got my SP Reomizer 2.0 from @The Golf and quickly made a coil and popped it on the Woodvil I got from @Genosmate.

I'm so impressed, this woody kicks as well as any mechanical mod taking into account that it's not a true mechanical mod.

Just a question - Maybe @Genosmate, @Rob Fisher or @Andre can help.
What is the switch on the bottom for?
I thought it might be a on/off switch, but mine fires any/either position.

I've included a pic to illustrate.


----------



## Genosmate

Jimbo said:


> Just got my SP Reomizer 2.0 from @The Golf and quickly made a coil and popped it on the Woodvil I got from @Genosmate.
> 
> I'm so impressed, this woody kicks as well as any mechanical mod taking into account that it's not a true mechanical mod.
> 
> Just a question - Maybe @Genosmate, @Rob Fisher or @Andre can help.
> What is the switch on the bottom for?
> I thought it might be a on/off switch, but mine fires any/either position.
> 
> I've included a pic to illustrate.
> 
> View attachment 17890
> 
> 
> View attachment 17891


Hi @Jimbo ,yep it is an on off switch.I never tried it because it fired when I used it,sorry! If its an issue please send me a pm.


----------



## Jimbo

No problem @Genosmate, just didn't know what it was for.

I will use the Woodvill @ home so don't mind that it can't be switched "off".

If I have to travel with it will remove the battery anyway so no sweat.


----------



## Genosmate

Jimbo said:


> No problem @Genosmate, just didn't know what it was for.
> 
> I will use the Woodvill @ home so don't mind that it can't be switched "off".
> 
> If I have to travel with it will remove the battery anyway so no sweat.


Thanks as long as you are happy,I'm cool.
Looks very nice by the way.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip it is indeed an on.off switch. But it may have been bypassed. I had an Oak one that was bypassed for some reason.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is indeed an on.off switch. But it may have been bypassed. I had an Oak one that was bypassed for some reason.


Think peeps bypass it for less voltage drop. Remember your first little Woodvil firing in your man bag at the Cape Vape Meet? Think @johan fixed that one for you.


----------



## johan

@Andre is correct; many owners on ECF bypass that small "Lock/safety" switch to achieve a lower voltage drop.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Think peeps bypass it for less voltage drop. Remember your first little Woodvil firing in your man bag at the Cape Vape Meet? Think @johan fixed that one for you.



Agreed! And 100% I do remember... it was traumatic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks for all the responses, the woodvil will therefore definitely not go in my pocket with a battery loaded.

I must admit, bypassing the switch to reduce the voltage drop thing does seem to work as this Woodvil does pack a mean punch.


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Thanks for all the responses, the woodvil will therefore definitely not go in my pocket with a battery loaded.
> 
> I must admit, bypassing the switch to reduce the voltage drop thing does seem to work as this Woodvil does pack a mean punch.


Yeah, those side buttons are much more of a risk than the top buttons on the metal Reos.


----------



## Alex

Decided to bring out the Anima for a short while this afternoon, made a few new coils. Increased the airflow quite a bit. Used the Odin drip tip. 

It was all very nice for awhile. But then I went back to the r*Odin*t few hours later...so much better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

Soon I will be part of Reoville. I know I said this last year but this year its going to happen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

You know, I love my Reo, but something's missing. It's as if I want more. More what? I don't know. I can't put my finger on it.
The Reo gives me a great vape, but all the time it feels as if something is missing. I don't know what it is. I keep putting different atomizers on the Reo, try out different coil builds, but still there's something missing.
Am I the only one who feels this? It's quite frustrating.....sigh


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> You know, I love my Reo, but something's missing. It's as if I want more. More what? I don't know. I can't put my finger on it.
> The Reo gives me a great vape, but all the time it feels as if something is missing. I don't know what it is. I keep putting different atomizers on the Reo, try out different coil builds, but still there's something missing.
> Am I the only one who feels this? It's quite frustrating.....sigh



That feeling I know well, and the only way to make it go away is to get another.

You simply cannot own just one Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

It's not that. It's in the vape itself. Something's off. Different juices, different coil builds, different atties. Don't know....lol
I keep going back to the Sigelei 100W with a .2 ohm build. Warmer vape. More satisfying.


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> It's not that. It's in the vape itself. Something's off. Different juices, different coil builds, different atties. Don't know....lol



Check your positive fire pin for black stuff, and the battery too.

Here is a picture of my two buddies, the mini is sporting a brand new 'nuppin with a matching polished router bit, with the Odin also sporting the same look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I do that every day. I clean and apply the noalox on the contacts etc. It's not that. Increased the nic level. Not that. Don't know.


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> I do that every day. I clean and apply the noalox on the contacts etc. It's not that. Increased the nic level. Not that. Don't know.



Post a pic, and I'll try to assist.


----------



## Silver

@zadiac

I took a few vapes this weekend on @paulph201 's Sigelie 100W box - he had a CLT dripper on it with a 0.2 ohm build.
He was mainly vaping it at about 40 or 50 Watts I think
Then we turned it up

At 80 Watts it was insane. One or two fairly short presses and it was dry. 
No way I could vape like that all the time.

I think it is different strokes for different folks.

I imagine you are someone who likes intense power and a very warm vape.

Me thinks we will see you in time just plugging into the mains - Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> Soon I will be part of Reoville. I know I said this last year but this year its going to happen



+1 bro

Im going for it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> +1 bro
> 
> Im going for it...



Yeah me to, I am just waiting for Feb to see whats happening bonus wise and then I am in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> Yeah me to, I am just waiting for Feb to see whats happening bonus wise and then I am in.



Im just waiting for my birthday in 2 weeks time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Oliver Barry said:


> Im just waiting for my birthday in 2 weeks time!



Ah my birthday is towards the end of Feb. Well hopefully I get a REO by then. This time around I won't part with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Anyone know where I can get an odin driptip?


----------



## Yiannaki

Keyaam said:


> Anyone know where I can get an odin driptip?


I have a spare. Not sure how I would get it to you though?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ill send a courier. Please pm me the price and address for collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Keyaam said:


> Ill send a courier. Please pm me the price and address for collection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price = free to a fellow Reonaut  

Will pm you the address!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

@Yiannaki thanks for the driptip. Makes me want to purchase an odin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Keyaam said:


> @Yiannaki thanks for the driptip. Makes me want to purchase an odin


Glad you like it bud.

Get an Odiham mate you won't be disappointed 

@Tyler and @Alex have used Odins on their reo minis so it will fit the mini for sure!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 19695



I agree Reo's Rock , but just can't get myself to press 'like' with that wig on your head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went fishing today and the Vape equipment I took with was a Lemo Drop on an iStick, the eGrip and Avril the REO...

I tried the neck harness holder thing for the iStick but it got in the way a bit... the Lemo does a pretty good job flavour wise but the bottom line is that nothing can beat Avril for the purest vape and flavour... the Lemo was lent to a new Vaper who enjoyed it a lot but still came back for a toot on Avril every chance he got... the eGrip stayed in the man bag as a back up...

I will continue to play with new equipment but I'm afraid that a REO with a Cyclone is pretty much perfection for me and I fear probably will be for some considerable time. Vaping any device isn't like a stinky that I could hang out of my mouth... so all vape devices have to be put in a pocket most of the time... and when I stop to do a vape it's gonna be a REO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X - REO Grand, Battery, Charger & Accessory Recommendations

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick Pit Stop with Avril to get the day rolling! Fill her bottle and give her a new Rayon Wick and Battery! OK let's rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Quick Pit Stop with Avril to get the day rolling! Fill her bottle and give her a new Rayon Wick and Battery! OK let's rock and roll!
> 
> View attachment 20451


And a dash of Deoxit Gold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

@Rob Fisher , dude its a crime to have so many awesome mods... Says the Reo Hound !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip

anyone have a cyclone rba that will fit on a SP reo mini?
Just love the airy vape.


----------



## Zodiac

Hey @Philip, if i remember correctly, you have two rm2 top caps ? Just open the one up a bit and see what happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> anyone have a cyclone rba that will fit on a SP reo mini?
> Just love the airy vape.


I have one @Philip, but the stock air hole on the Cyclone gives more or less the same vape as the RM2. Unless you are referring to the Cyclone with AFC (also called the Cyclops) -ah, but that won't fit the SP Reo of course . PM me if you are interested in the Cyclone. Wait, I have a picture somewhere:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> I have one @Philip, but the stock air hole on the Cyclone gives more or less the same vape as the RM2. Unless you are referring to the Cyclone with AFC (also called the Cyclops) -ah, but that won't fit the SP Reo of course . PM me if you are interested in the Cyclone. Wait, I have a picture somewhere:


Love the annotations @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp

Playing golf today. Was all over the 
place. The cart took some serious bumps with the redoon the hard plastic on the console. Lost the magnets during some of the bumps. This is how I vaped the entire day. No cover - function over Form. Previously with tank systems juice with have flowed out of tank system with all the abuse I have put my ecigs through. I have to be grateful to have a device that is that can take abuse

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> Playing golf today. Was all over the
> place. The cart took some serious bumps with the redoon the hard plastic on the console. Lost the magnets during some of the bumps. This is how I vaped the entire day. No cover - function over Form. Previously with tank systems juice with have flowed out of tank system with all the abuse I have put my ecigs through. I have to be grateful to have a device that is that can take abuse
> 
> View attachment 20619



Gosh @yuganp must have been some serious bumps on that game of yours!
I have found that if i put my reo in a small bag of sorts, any type of bag, then when the cart bumps, the reo is still fine. I didnt put it just on the hard plastic cubby because it flies around! 

PS - i think we need to organise a vapers golf day  will be fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Are you sure it was golf you were playing?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Gosh @yuganp must have been some serious bumps on that game of yours!
> I have found that if i put my reo in a small bag of sorts, any type of bag, then when the cart bumps, the reo is still fine. I didnt put it just on the hard plastic cubby because it flies around!
> 
> PS - i think we need to organise a vapers golf day  will be fun


I think that will be an awesome plan!
The Vape Open! or The Vape Masters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> I think that will be an awesome plan!
> The Vape Open! or The Vape Masters!


 As long as we get photo's. 19th included


----------



## Genosmate

Right,because the useless ************s at Eskom are turning my power off again at 12 o clock,I'm going to the garage to try and turn the item in the pic into something shiny!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Genosmate said:


> Right,because the useless ************s at Eskom are turning my power off again at 12 o clock,I'm going to the garage to try and turn the item in the pic into something shiny!
> View attachment 20992



Some paint stripper will take it off in a few minutes.


----------



## Genosmate

Alex said:


> Some paint stripper will take it off in a few minutes.


Thanks,I'll see if I have some.


----------



## Rob Fisher

This thread shows you the way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are lost looking for Vaping Nirvana here is the sign post!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Why Thank you, I seem to have found my way!! 
tsk tsk!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Thanks @Alex worked easy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Can anyone point me to the post where a guy modified a bullet to a Reo button cover? He used the end of the cartridge, firing pin area. I can't seem to find it...


----------



## shaunnadan




----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks @shaunnadan that's @Rob Fisher right? 

Where did you find those Rob?


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan that's @Rob Fisher right?
> 
> Where did you find those Rob?


Rob imported those, but one of our members will be making some, just cannot remember his handle right now for the life of me. Reonauts have actually put down their names for these buttons. Sure someone will come along shortly to help us out.


----------



## shaunnadan

What's the size of a regular button? Sure a shell casing, a vice a Dremel and some q-bond over a regular button could sort it out


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan that's @Rob Fisher right?
> 
> Where did you find those Rob?



Here is the original thread!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/freds-custom-buttons.t4502/

But Fred's FB page is down at the moment...

There is indeed a couple of people who said they were going to make REO buttons from bullet casings but as per usual there is more talk than action.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Andre @Rob Fisher thanks guys! Otherwise I'll have to make one myself. Just want a nice casing as my current ones are just standard casings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre @Rob Fisher thanks guys! Otherwise I'll have to make one myself. Just want a nice casing as my current ones are just standard casings.


 @Cliff is making some. He said time is not on his side at the moment


----------



## abdul

I want one for me. Need want


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Cliff is making some. He said time is not on his side at the moment


Ah, there is the name I was looking for. Thanks @kimbo.
Maybe PM him and enquire @Snape of Vape?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cliff

Yep, still working on them, however I'm not prepared to send any out until I get the centering perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Cliff is making some. He said time is not on his side at the moment



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes it was @Cliff who was gonna make them! Come on @Cliff the people want their bullet buttons!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khemas

I just have ordered a low profile version. Will perfectly work with new docdave atty ! Reos are back !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Morning REO Pit Stop... refill bottles, new Rayon Wick and a fresh battery!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Cliff Great, please keep me informed if you have made any progress or such. What rounds are you using?


----------



## Cliff

Snape of Vape said:


> @Cliff Great, please keep me informed if you have made any progress or such. What rounds are you using?


 
I'm trying to gather a variety in order to provide some options, some sizes which would make perfect button covers are proving difficult to come by though.

Trust me you'll all know when they're ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Cliff Where are you sourcing these? When I go to the range again I'll have a look what I see around there. Might find some interesting casings


----------



## Cliff

Snape of Vape said:


> @Cliff Where are you sourcing these? When I go to the range again I'll have a look what I see around there. Might find some interesting casings



Anywhere and everywhere... I've had a colleague give me some odd sizes and I'm chasing him for some more. Other than that I've been to a few ranges and some sadly don't allow me combing through the brass lying around . Don't need more 9mm or .40S&W, got plenty and using them to work out the kinks.

As you can see on Rob's left and right Reos the .45 is ideally sized for covers, scarce here though


----------



## annemarievdh

Morning all, giving Thor a bit of tlc this morning. Cleaning, rewicking...

My question is: I've notice my fire button not sitting so high like it use to.



Is it time for the Repair Kit? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Morning all, giving Thor a bit of tlc this morning. Cleaning, rewicking...
> 
> My question is: I've notice my fire button not sitting so high like it use to.
> View attachment 21666
> 
> 
> Is it time for the Repair Kit?
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Looks like it is time for a new firing pin. Based on the picture, yours seems to have bent downward instead of being straight. I'm guessing this is why the button doesn't sit as high as it once did.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

annemarievdh said:


> Morning all, giving Thor a bit of tlc this morning. Cleaning, rewicking...
> 
> My question is: I've notice my fire button not sitting so high like it use to.
> View attachment 21666
> 
> 
> Is it time for the Repair Kit?
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


The positive contact looks bent in the picture and probably the reason for the button sitting lower than normal.
I would change it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Looks like it is time for a new firing pin. Based on the picture, yours seems to have bent downward instead of being straight. I'm guessing this is why the button doesn't sit as high as it once did.
> 
> Hope this helps





thekeeperza said:


> The positive contact looks bent in the picture and probably the reason for the button sitting lower than normal.
> I would change it.



Thank you guys, I've just relised its broken. So its ordering time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I'm pretty sure you can heat up the copper firing pin, and then bend it back again. Well that's what I would try. 

How are the battery terminals looking? Is there any black oxidation on the battery terminal? (little black pitted marks)

The reason I ask is because, that will have a huge negative impact on the voltage, and probably result in you applying excessive pressure on the firing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> I'm pretty sure you can heat up the copper firing pin, and then bend it back again. Well that's what I would try.
> 
> How are the battery terminals looking? Is there any black oxidation on the battery terminal? (little black pitted marks)
> 
> The reason I ask is because, that will have a huge negative impact on the voltage, and probably result in you applying excessive pressure on the firing button.



Nope, my batteries are clean, I clean them regularly, because I don’t want a voltage drop. But thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ultrasonic Cleaner is nice for hard to reach areas etc... but for a Tumbled REO there isn't anything quite like a sponge and sunlight soap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ultrasonic Cleaner is nice for hard to reach areas etc... but for a Tumbled REO there isn't anything quite like a sponge and sunlight soap!
> 
> View attachment 21756
> View attachment 21757



That looks awesome, I just love the clean look of Aluminum.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> That looks awesome, I just love the clean look of Aluminum.



Yip after not thinking I would like the tumbled and despite the pain of keeping it clean compared to the others like Lily I really like it!


----------



## Philip Dunkley

They are Regal!!!


----------



## Genosmate

Thought I'd tidy up my REO spares,they seldom go wrong so why? I had to ask myself after checking stock,and I've got some gaskets,510 pins and leafs coming,I must be over cautious

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Well Thor had his repairs done...

Wow, I think I need to rename him Storm!! Amazing what difference that little copper plate can make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Well Thor had his repairs done...
> 
> Wow, I think I need to rename him Storm!! Amazing what difference that little copper plate can make.


Great going. That is actually a gold plated plate...do not file it...just clean it with a bit of alcohol or an eraser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Great going. That is actually a gold plated plate...do not file it...just clean it with a bit of alcohol or an eraser.



Ow, that I did not know. Well at least I cleaned the other one with an eraser. Did 1 thing right.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Hey guys, i've lost my nolax, anyone know where I can get more or something similar?


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you buy from Amazon then the Detoxit Gold pen.

http://www.amazon.com/Caig-DeoxIT-C...e=UTF8&qid=1424900110&sr=8-50&keywords=deoxit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm sure @johan will give you the info on a local electric grease or whatever it's called...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, i've lost my nolax, anyone know where I can get more or something similar?



This will work fine http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/contact-cleaners/1015536/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Great thanks guys.


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> Great thanks guys.


Dielectric grease. Check from this post on: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/do-you-press-or-push-the-button.t7780/#post-165191

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, i've lost my nolax, anyone know where I can get more or something similar?


I have quite a bit. I can give you one of those little tubs of nolax if you want. Let me know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

TylerD said:


> I have quite a bit. I can give you one of those little tubs of nolax if you want. Let me know


That would be really great thanks man. If I don't come right with the dielectric, I'll send you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Hy guys

 firing pin broke any1 got a video link on how to replace it thanx


----------



## Silver

Oh no @mbera 
Not a great sight

I am sure the more technical Reonauts will respond soon

Hope you get it sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Hey there,

Here a review of how you can strip and upgrade which may help abit otherwise i know some of the other guys on here will have more detailed info

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> Hy guys
> View attachment 22239
> firing pin broke any1 got a video link on how to replace it thanx


On the Reo Basics thread there is a video on how to install an repair kit.
However, seem like Vapour Mountain is out of repair kits for the Grand, but have some for the Mini. Is yours a Grand or a Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Grand lp


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> Grand lp


I might have a spare firing pin somewhere. See if you can unscrew the nipple. That is the one that the top part of the tube fits over. You need to keep the inside of the 510 connection (the center pin) from spinning by holding it from the top with a smallish flat head srewdriver whilst unsrewing the nipple - see the video. Do not take the center pin out - it is a pita to put back. If you can unscrew the nipple, I can post you a firing pin. PM me your details for posting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mbera

Thanks i have s spare just needed to be sure on how to replace it thanx a million

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> Thanks i have s spare just needed to be sure on how to replace it thanx a million


Ah, great - let us know how it went.


----------



## annemarievdh

As you all know, about a week ago I replaced the gold plated thingy. Well its been leaking by the firing pin since then.


So this morning I could not take the spilled liquid everywhere any more and removed and striped everything and started from the
beginning.

Tried to put the centre pin back in, nope doesn’t want to,
try again... nope

Look at the thingy... pondering 
try again... nope

Look at it again to ponder but this time its see pick)

So its goodbye Thor.

I'm not gona spend another R300 + R100 courier just for the little rubber after I spend a first R300 + R100 courier a week ago for the gold plated thingy.

And Its goodbye to vaping 2. As this was my only vape I had after gifting everything else.

Thank you guys it was a blast. 

Keep well and be good.


----------



## johan

Just hold on @annemarievdh, I'm sure one of the fellow JHB Reonauts will soon offer to assist in fixing Thor.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@annemarievdh , I'll come and collect and repair free of charge, and give you a loan unit, just please don't go back to stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> @annemarievdh , I'll come and collect and repair free of charge, and give you a loan unit, just please don't go back to stinkies!!!



Nicely done Phil! Reonauts just rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## abdul

@annemarievdh does it keep popping back out when tightening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Not getting rid of us that easily @annemarievdh! Kudos @Philip Dunkley .
EDIT: Difficult to see on the picture, but that silicone gasket might still be ok, maybe the problem is that the nipple was not snug enough. Or is the gasket damaged?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Well done @Philip Dunkley 
Hope you get sorted asap @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hi guys, thank you for trying to help. 

@Andre, it wasn't torn until the last time I tried to get it in.

@abdul, the gasget doesnt even want to go in, as you push the center pin in, it slides over the top of the center pin. Then the center pin is in but the gasket and the white little plastic piece is on top of the center pin

@Philip Dunkley, thank you for your offer. But isn't that asking a bit much of you. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## abdul

annemarievdh said:


> @abdul, the gasget doesnt even want to go in, as you push the center pin in, it slides over the top of the center pin. Then the center pin is in but the gasket and the white little plastic piece is on top of the center pin
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



I had the same issue on Monday, i kept tucking it in as the pin goes down.

Took me 30 min to get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

abdul said:


> I had the same issue on Monday, i kept tucking it in as the pin goes down.
> 
> Took me 30 min to get sorted



I tried that and that is wen the thingy broke. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Philip Dunkley

No its not, I wouldn't have posted if I thought it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Let me know details and I'll make a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

awesome @Philip Dunkley , Im out of quick fix options and i can totally understand the annoyance @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The most important thing with that silicone gasket is that it must go into that opening on it own. Do not put it around the center pin and try and push it through - you will damage it. Not easy to get it in on it own. It will take a few tries. Wetting it might help. 

Once the silicone gasket is in, only then insert the center pin with the paper thin gasket around it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I need some advise please on Reo Buttons.
Which buttons do you Reonauts prefer, the Delrin or Stainless Steel? 
I recall a post stating that the Stainless Steel doesn't feel that great.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I need some advise please on Reo Buttons.
> Which buttons do you Reonauts prefer, the Delrin or Stainless Steel?
> I recall a post stating that the Stainless Steel doesn't feel that great.



They are all much of a muchness! I use them all... it's whatever you like from a look point of view!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I need some advise please on Reo Buttons.
> Which buttons do you Reonauts prefer, the Delrin or Stainless Steel?
> I recall a post stating that the Stainless Steel doesn't feel that great.


It is actually aluminium, not stainless steel, I think. Agree with @Rob Fisher - for me no difference really.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I personally prefer the Delrin - be it psychosomatic or what, it just "feels" better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you so much for your advise @Rob Fisher, @Andre, @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB

Changing that small "Rubbertjie" is serious PT! Mine somehow perished (disintegrated) but I must admit that all my silicon fittings go soft when exposed to extreme Menthol mixes and this was on my Aluminium REO (named Minty by me) and dedicated to the Menthol cause.

I found that some of the Silicon had almost welded onto the REO body and was difficult to remove before replacement. 30 minutes (someone mentioned this in an earlier post) was optimistic!  It took me nearly an hour to conquer the reassembly. Good thing to note, the repair is working 100% after 3 months.

Note - Purchase the http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reo-grand-upgraderepair-kit/ from Vapour Mountain. You get all the parts you need in one pack for R295. I suggest getting a couple and holding on to them. Buying specific parts is not the solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Not sure if this has been posted before,this in my opinion is better than the Pman's vid on rebuilding a grand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> The most important thing with that silicone gasket is that it must go into that opening on it own. Do not put it around the center pin and try and push it through - you will damage it. Not easy to get it in on it own. It will take a few tries. Wetting it might help.
> 
> Once the silicone gasket is in, only then insert the center pin with the paper thin gasket around it.



Just highlighting this point again for anyone attempting the procedure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

@Andre sorry to bug you, would you please tell me where you got a hold of the Ceramic wick ? For some.strange reason my wick is starting to look like @Rob Fisher 's pet porcupines quills ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Andre sorry to bug you, would you please tell me where you got a hold of the Ceramic wick ? For some.strange reason my wick is starting to look like @Rob Fisher 's pet porcupines quills !



The only way to get it is to have a mate in the USA that is prepared to ship you some despite the large fine they will get if they are caught!

See http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Why will they get fined ? That just seems .... I dunno !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Why will they get fined ? That just seems .... I dunno !



It's a prohibited export... don't ask me why... no idea?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

annemarievdh said:


> Hi guys, thank you for trying to help.
> 
> @Andre, it wasn't torn until the last time I tried to get it in.
> 
> @abdul, the gasget doesnt even want to go in, as you push the center pin in, it slides over the top of the center pin. Then the center pin is in but the gasket and the white little plastic piece is on top of the center pin
> 
> @Philip Dunkley, thank you for your offer. But isn't that asking a bit much of you.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


You will still get to know @Philip Dunkley  He is just one of those guys always willing to go the extra mile to help someone.  Bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

LandyMan said:


> You will still get to know @Philip Dunkley  He is just one of those guys always willing to go the extra mile to help someone.  Bud!



I'm starting to see. He is already planning to come and fetch Thor. This really is a stunning community. I didn't mean to ask for help, just needed to freak out for a moment. And whala, here is help offered. Truly amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a prohibited export... don't ask me why... no idea?



http://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/1349463/readyxwick/1
Owner of RBASupplies.com here (and READYxWICK)

I appreciate your comments about our product. I would like to clear something up. We do not restrict shipments outside of the USA because we want to, we restrict it because we HAVE TO. It is NOT our policy which makes it illegal to ship, it is a "protected United States technology" which they (the USA Govt) mandates that it not be shipped outside of the USA. Because the material can withstand such high temperatures, They (the US Govt) use the product for such things as insulating wiring in missiles... For obvious reasons, this is the type of technology that they feel necessary to protect. I guess they just don't want *some* countries to be able to get their hands on stuff to help them build missiles. Imagine that!? lol

In reality, I would LOVE to be able to ship it overseas, but I don't think it worth millions of dollars in fines (sorry, I'm not made of $)

The reality is that it IS a GREAT product that unfortunately only people on American soil can enjoy. I wish it were different, but they aren't my rules. (or they wouldn't be in place).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Andre sorry to bug you, would you please tell me where you got a hold of the Ceramic wick ? For some.strange reason my wick is starting to look like @Rob Fisher 's pet porcupines quills !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Is it getting black? It is about 7 weeks old. Did you treat it as I set out in my PM to you:

_Just pulse dryburn with the wick in place, never take the wick out. You can get the wick back to white by, after dryburning, just running a lighter or other flame over it. Like in this ECF post - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/622122-readyxwick-round-2-a-22.html#post15034917. You will get the best taste from that setup after the first dryburn._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@annemarievdh Would be able to vape on an iStick 30W and Atlantis for the time being until I get it fixed. I will bring it with tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Philip Dunkley said:


> @annemarievdh Would be able to vape on an iStick 30W and Atlantis for the time being until I get it fixed. I will bring it with tomorrow.



And again.. THANK YOU @Philip Dunkley!!!

Edit: Ow and at least I can vape a bit on Jaco's pipe tonight


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Is it getting black? It is about 7 weeks old. Did you treat it as I set out in my PM to you:
> 
> _Just pulse dryburn with the wick in place, never take the wick out. You can get the wick back to white by, after dryburning, just running a lighter or other flame over it. Like in this ECF post - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/622122-readyxwick-round-2-a-22.html#post15034917. You will get the best taste from that setup after the first dryburn._


@Andre its almost like its been severed from the middle. I.do precisely.what you say. Dryburn every week. And then a plumbers torch on the lowest possible flow of gas to burn it white. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Andre its almost like its been severed from the middle. I.do precisely.what you say. Dryburn every week. And then a plumbers torch on the lowest possible flow of gas to burn it white.
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


I am afraid then your wick has seen the end of its life after 7 weeks. You will now have to re-wick with cotton or rayon, unfortunately. And that you have to change daily or every second day depending on your preference.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm so tempted to buy this! Yo @Paulie this is right up your street! DNA 40 REO Grand $515! Just come up for sale on the ECF classies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

see . now this is why I love this community and it seems the Reonauts are especially helpful ... I am so bummed at the moment that I can't get a Reo (other commitments) but WILL own one one day ... in the meantime reading up on everything I can on Reo's they really seem like the peak of vaping Nirvana already have a name for mine ... Lagertha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so tempted to buy this! Yo @Paulie this is right up your street! DNA 40 REO Grand $515! Just come up for sale on the ECF classies!
> 
> View attachment 22500
> View attachment 22501
> View attachment 22502


Stunning, @Rob Fisher. That spring does like too compressed if I may have a criticism, but presume the electronics do have safeguards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so tempted to buy this! Yo @Paulie this is right up your street! DNA 40 REO Grand $515! Just come up for sale on the ECF classies!
> 
> View attachment 22500
> View attachment 22501
> View attachment 22502

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> I am afraid then your wick has seen the end of its life after 7 weeks. You will now have to re-wick with cotton or rayon, unfortunately. And that you have to change daily or every second day depending on your preference.


Its just little bits.that have come off ! Its not.completely severed .. Will post a pic for you. Then you can tell me if im going mad or not. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Its just little bits.that have come off ! Its not.completely severed .. Will post a pic for you. Then you can tell me if im going mad or not.
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


For those of you that might have been following this. @Rotten_Bunny posted (via PM) me 2 pics. One before dry burning the coil with ceramic wick and one after. Told him that wick looks good for more use. What do you think? Not bad for a 7 week old wick used night and day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> For those of you that might have been following this. @Rotten Bunny posted (via PM) me 2 pics. One before dry burning the coil with ceramic wick and one after. Told him that wick looks good for more use. What do you think? Not bad for a 7 week old wick used night and day.



That wick is still good for another 7 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please send me that RM2 fast! I need to put it into my US Cleaner so badly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22504
> 
> Please send me that RM2 fast! I need to put it into my US Cleaner so badly!


Lol, he had just dry burned and was in a hurry to post me a picture, which he did before cleaning up the burn particles. And the black on the post screws is because he put a flame to the wick to whiten it up again - nothing serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22504
> 
> Please send me that RM2 fast! I need to put it into my US Cleaner so badly!


Being a jeweler (part time) i know exactly what an UltraSonic cleaner would do to my wick.. I would set a diamond and all would be well till i pop it into the US cleaner... Then the true test starts.. I had to reset a good couple of stones in my time 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Being a jeweler (part time) i know exactly what an UltraSonic cleaner would do to my wick.. I would set a diamond and all would be well till i pop it into the US cleaner... Then the true test starts.. I had to reset a good couple of stones in my time
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



I use exactly the same ceramic wick (courtesy of @Andre) on my Reo when on travels, and my 180W U.S cleaner doesn't do any damage to it at all - I normally pop everything (apart from battery) in the U.S cleaner on return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Lol, he had just dry burned and was in a hurry to post me a picture, which he did before cleaning up the burn particles. And the black on the post screws is because he put a flame to the wick to whiten it up again - nothing serious.


This !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, @Philip Dunkley was just here. He took Thor and left me with a very nice little thingy.

a VaporWood and Aspire Atlantis I think.

Thank you very much!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Sorry for the noob question, but just for interest sake, what is a "blemished mod" ?

I tried looking on the reos mods website, but for the life of me can not figure it out.


----------



## johan

baksteen8168 said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but just for interest sake, what is a "blemished mod" ?
> 
> I tried looking on the reos mods website, but for the life of me can not figure it out.



Slightly scratched or small bad paint spot.


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> Slightly scratched or small bad paint spot.


Ah, thank you @johan


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Slightly scratched or small bad paint spot.





baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, thank you @johan


And sold in a flash, unfortunately.


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> And sold in a flash, unfortunately.


Are the blemished mods more sought after? or is it purely a price thing?


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> Are the blemished mods more sought after? or is it purely a price thing?



A price thingy.


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> A price thingy.


Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> Are the blemished mods more sought after? or is it purely a price thing?


Yeah, not many of them that do come up. And the modmaster's definition of blemish usually is something most of us would not even notice. And when one does come up, it is sold very quickly, because it is somewhat cheaper.
If you have patience, do the "notify me" button next to a blemished one you like. You might just get lucky. I never have been, so gave it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hello Reonauts 

Need some advise please.
Is it normal for juice to come out of the sides of the RM2 (from the ceramic base) when squoking?
Just noticed this happening now.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hello Reonauts
> 
> Need some advise please.
> Is it normal for juice to come out of the sides of the RM2 (from the ceramic base) when squoking?
> Just noticed this happening now.



No, It should not happen, you are squonking way too hard if thats happening!
Remember, just wet the wick, and not too much wick either, if you have wick all over the place, its gonna leak too.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Sorry, just read it better.
No, it should not come out of there either. Have you go an O-Ring between the Atomiser and the Reo ?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Philip Dunkley. I have short wick and it was the first squonk after re-wicking so I am not over squonking as well.
I think I need to strip the atty to find out what's going on


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yes, I have the O-Ring between the atty and Reo.


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hello Reonauts
> 
> Need some advise please.
> Is it normal for juice to come out of the sides of the RM2 (from the ceramic base) when squoking?
> Just noticed this happening now.


Does not sound right. Here is a picture tutorial on how to take the RM2 apart: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...2-full-atomizer-itself-rebuild-pic-heavy.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

@Imthiaz Khan sounds like the ceramic deck, which has a metal part at the base, is not screwed down properly into the base of the atty. That will lead to leaking around the edge of the ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Just caught up with this thread now
@Philip Dunkley , your kindness to offer a fix to AnneMarie's Reo is amazing!
Hope you get back on the Reo soon @annemarievdh - holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Just caught up with this thread now
> @Philip Dunkley , your kindness to offer a fix to AnneMarie's Reo is amazing!
> Hope you get back on the Reo soon @annemarievdh - holding thumbs



He even came and vetch Thor. Very nice guy. I'm still blown away by his kindness. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Hi guys I have a small problem that I hope you can help me with . I just bought a reo and it is 2de hands . My odin atty do not want to crew in all the way . I tried both the odins I have but it is a no go .

Both odins work on my other to reo's without a problem . But on the new reo it does not even go in deep enough to fire !

Here is the kicker ... all my other attys screw into the new reo perfectly !

Am I missing something here ?

@Andre 
@capetocuba
@Rob Fisher


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Hi guys I have a small problem that I hope you can help me with . I just bought a reo and it is 2de hands . My odin atty do not want to crew in all the way . I tried both the odins I have but it is a no go .
> 
> Both odins work on my other to reo's without a problem . But on the new reo it does not even go in deep enough to fire !
> 
> Here is the kicker ... all my other attys screw into the new reo perfectly !
> 
> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> @Andre
> @capetocuba
> @Rob Fisher


I have no idea. Think @Silver had a similar problem and, despite a lot of technically minded peeps helping, as far as I know the problem was not solved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for pointing that out @Andre

Yes, @jtgrey, i had the same problem with my LP Reo, which I bought from Reosmods last year July approximately. 

The Odin wouldnt screw in. About two turns then it got tight. @Alex got the special tap tool from @JakesSA and tried to make things better but he concluded that in my case my 510 was slightly skew. We tried quite a few things but in the end could not get it to work. It seems that Reosmods used a slightly different thread for my Reo and several around that time. Thats why it works on some and not on others. 

I then tried the nuppin and it works perfectly. So i am happy for now. Obviously I am disappointed and was considering sending my Reo overseas for a new 510 connector. But the cost of the connector and the shipping to and from would probably end up costing me at least half the price of a new Reo. 

My Nuppin is still sitting on my LP Reo and thanfully i like it so much that i am happy to keep it on. My LP RM2 also thanfully fits as well. 

I dont know what to advise you. My only suggestion is not to force anything in case you cause damage such that no other atty even fits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

jtgrey said:


> Hi guys I have a small problem that I hope you can help me with . I just bought a reo and it is 2de hands . My odin atty do not want to crew in all the way . I tried both the odins I have but it is a no go .
> 
> Both odins work on my other to reo's without a problem . But on the new reo it does not even go in deep enough to fire !
> 
> Here is the kicker ... all my other attys screw into the new reo perfectly !
> 
> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> @Andre
> @capetocuba
> @Rob Fisher



When you screw the Odin in does it stop noticeably short and becomes difficult to tighten? Or does it seem to go all the way and yet does not make contact?

If its the former a thread tap is the best way to "loosen" the threads, I've seen maybe 4 or 5 Reo's with that problem.

If its the latter you have a deeper than usual 510 connector, there are even more of these Reos floating around SA. The Odin has a very short 510 and its not adjustable since if you loosen the bottom screw the centre post comes loose.

It is possible to a add a spacer/washer under the screw to effectively lengthen the 510 it but the copper screws that comes with the Odin is already very short and adding a spacer/washer increases the likelihood of stripping the screw or snapping it off when tightening. 

Best thing to do is to replace the screw with a slightly longer equivalent. I used to replace them with +- 2mm longer copper screws but nowadays I replace them with stainless screws which allows for proper tightening on the centre post.

The spacer/washer optimally needs to be about 0.3mm - 0.4mm thick as I recall...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Thanks alot guys for all your help . I ran a tap through it and it works perfectly fine now ! Will see how it goes but I think it is fine now.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@johan and @Andre, thank you so much info!
Do I need to remove both the posts to sort this out?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

The 2nd post is really tight. Can I use a long-nose plier to twist it? Is there a possibility that it could snap or break?


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> The 2nd post is really tight. Can I use a long-nose plier to twist it? Is there a possibility that it could snap or break?



Not necessary, but it will be better if you remove both, then you can see for yourself how this atty works and is assembled - it should not snap as no locktight is used on the "tight" screw, just be gentle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you so much @johan  Will try that now.


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you so much @johan  Will try that now.



I've done mine a million times - tip: heat up the atty and then gently loosen the "tight" post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for the tip @johan. I managed to take it apart but if I tighten the metal base down a bit then the post doesn't screw back in. I had to end up leaving the base loose as it was.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Dont we get reoville badges anymore once you buy a Reo


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Dont we get reoville badges anymore once you buy a Reo


Of course you do. We have slipped up. Please accept our most humble apologies. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thanks @Andre


----------



## johan

RoSsIkId said:


> Dont we get reoville badges anymore once you buy a Reo



I think you were too fast for us! Humble apologies - let's give you 2:

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Hahahahaha thanks oom @johan.


----------



## johan

RoSsIkId said:


> Hahahahaha thanks oom @johan.



All good, just don't call me feckin "oom"!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Sorry oom, wont do it again oom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

RoSsIkId said:


> Sorry oom, wont do it again oom



​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Veterans 
Which battery is the better option for my Reo:
Sumsung 2500 mAh INR18650-25R or Efest IMR 2500 mAh 18650 35A


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Veterans
> Which battery is the better option for my Reo:
> Sumsung 2500 mAh INR18650-25R or Efest IMR 2500 mAh 18650 35A


The continuous discharge rating of the Efests are 20A, whilst those of the Samsungs are believed to be about 22A. From that point of view, the Samsungs are better - especially if you play with lowish resistances. I use both, and really have no reason to recommend the one over the other. For some or other subjective reason, I just like the Smurfs better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you so much for the advise @Andre! You are a star

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@annemarievdh Been using Thor all day today, and looks like problem is now sorted.
He's been flirting terribly with Ivy and Jane at home, so going to need to bring him back soon before I end up with a Reo Micro.
He's had a full service as well, and is vaping like the God he is named after!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Philip Dunkley said:


> @annemarievdh Been using Thor all day today, and looks like problem is now sorted.
> He's been flirting terribly with Ivy and Jane at home, so going to need to bring him back soon before I end up with a Reo Micro.
> He's had a full service as well, and is vaping like the God he is named after!!!



Ag thank you so very much!! I miss him very much, the Atlantis and VaporWould is grate but its not a Reo.

You know that Jane is the name of Thor's girlfriend... and I wouldn't mind a Reo Micro  what size battery would it take? a 18500??


----------



## annemarievdh

Well guys, guess what? 

Thor is Back!!!! Looking good as always 

@Philip Dunkley even put in a new coil and wicked it differently. I like! What ohm coil is this?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Well guys, guess what?
> 
> Thor is Back!!!! Looking good as always
> 
> @Philip Dunkley even put in a new coil and wicked it differently. I like! What ohm coil is this?


Great to hear. Thank you @Philip Dunkley, you are a real asset to the Reoville community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome news @annemarievdh
Way to go @Philip Dunkley!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Big kudos @Philip Dunkley May karma bless you 100 fold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

annemarievdh said:


> I tried that and that is wen the thingy broke.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Glad Philip can help you, but please, try to get at least one more device as a backup in case something happens again. Going back to stinkies is a HUGE step backwards. Even if it's a cheap device, it'll help when something like this happens. Hope Thor is well soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

zadiac said:


> Glad Philip can help you, but please, try to get at least one more device as a backup in case something happens again. Going back to stinkies is a HUGE step backwards. Even if it's a cheap device, it'll help when something like this happens. Hope Thor is well soon



Thank you, got him back yesterday. 

I'm waiting and saving for the MVP 3 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Cool. Glad you got sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything on this planet as good as a REO that has just been cleaned from head to toe and had a session in an Ultra Sonic Bath and then given a fresh bottle of juice and a new wick and a fully charged battery? I think not!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher Isn't it funny that exactly what you have in front of you today, is exactly what I have in front of me!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril is feeling so underdressed! Her door has gone off to Kokstad to be married to her new body! So she is rocking her original SL door.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril is feeling so underdressed! Her door has gone off to Kokstad to be married to her new body! So she is rocking her original SL door.
> 
> View attachment 22897


Send it,it needs to be shiny!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Send it,it needs to be shiny!



Will do as soon as new Avril and special Woody and extra special Knysna Special arrives!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X - How to clean contacts, batteries, cut feed tube & adjust 510 connector

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Super X - How to clean contacts, batteries, cut feed tube & adjust 510 connector



Thanks Rob, sounds very useful. Shall copy to Reo Basics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Can someone please direct me as to what I can use instead of Nolax and the Deoxide Gold..... And maybe advise me as to where I can buy the substitutes from please.


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Can someone please direct me as to what I can use instead of Nolax and the Deoxide Gold..... And maybe advise me as to where I can buy the substitutes from please.


I think @Alex and others use dieletric grease, which is available from motoring type of shops if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Thank you @Andre . Does that go under the spring and on the contacts as well?


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Thank you @Andre . Does that go under the spring and on the contacts as well?


I apply a bit on the firing pin curled point, the top of the battery and the top of the spring. You could do some on the spring screw threads as that is where the mod contact point is. Do not think necessary to apply any under the spring.


----------



## DoubleD

Hey guys 

What is the weight of a Reo grand solid body compared to the Super light version?


----------



## Dr Evil

DoubleD said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What is the weight of a Reo grand solid body compared to the Super light version?


Don't know exact weight but there's definitely a difference you can feel. Even by just changing the door to the SL door makes a difference. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What is the weight of a Reo grand solid body compared to the Super light version?


According to the modmaster a standard grand weighs 4-1/8 ounces The SL grand weighs 3-3/8 ounces. That is 113.5 grams vs 85.4 grams if my calculations are correct. That is for a standard profile. A low profile will weigh less in total, but the difference in weight should be more or less the same. Looks like a SL Grand is about 28 grams lighter than a solid Grand.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Alex

Kaizer said:


> Thank you @Andre . Does that go under the spring and on the contacts as well?



@Kaizer 
http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/grease/renolit-electrical-contact-lubricant/

http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/contact/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> According to the modmaster a standard grand weighs 4-1/8 ounces The SL grand weighs 3-3/8 ounces. That is 113.5 grams vs 85.4 grams if my calculations are correct. That is for a standard profile. A low profile will weigh less in total, but the difference in weight should be more or less the same. Looks like a SL Grand is about 28 grams lighter than a solid Grand.



Thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

Does any one know when the new resos come out? Its almost a year since I got my first REO and I will like to get get either the wood or I think its the resin one - its my birthday next month and I got my first REO as a birthday present last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

yuganp said:


> Does any one know when the new resos come out? Its almost a year since I got my first REO and I will like to get get either the wood or I think its the resin one - its my birthday next month and I got my first REO as a birthday present last year.



@yuganp the new Woodvil is going on sale anyday now... if I had to guess it will be around the middle of April... then the Resin REO probably a month or so after that!


----------



## yuganp

Rob Fisher said:


> @yuganp the new Woodvil is going on sale anyday now... if I had to guess it will be around the middle of April... then the Resin REO probably a month or so after that!


Thanks @Rob Fisher if I can somehow get both it will be a bonus. I know it is a mission to get a wood version of the REO but hopefully there will be some available to us south Africans.

I have been using a REO for the the last 12 about 90% of the time and I can't see myself using the new regulated devices all the even though I have all the new sub tanks and some mechanicals and drippers. There is something about bottom fed devices that just works. No dry hits - no leakinking - just get used to squanking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

yuganp said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher if I can somehow get both it will be a bonus. I know it is a mission to get a wood version of the REO but hopefully there will be some available to us south Africans.
> 
> I have been using a REO for the the last 12 about 90% of the time and I can't see myself using the new regulated devices all the even though I have all the new sub tanks and some mechanicals and drippers. There is something about bottom fed devices that just works. No dry hits - no leakinking - just get used to squanking.



I hear you load and clear... I pretty much feel the same way.

There will be no stock of Woodvils made available other than on the Woodvil sale direct from Reosmods unfortunately... not sure if the Resin mods will be the same... we all (well all of us that want a new Woodvil) need to go online at the same time the sale begins so we can try and purchase the ones we want.

Or we can try do a group buy but then we will have to commit to a Woodvil and the group buyer will just buy as many mods as he can and then the group buyers will have to choose from the selection.


----------



## yuganp

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you load and clear... I pretty much feel the same way.
> 
> There will be no stock of Woodvils made available other than on the Woodvil sale direct from Reosmods unfortunately... not sure if the Resin mods will be the same... we all (well all of us that want a new Woodvil) need to go online at the same time the sale begins so we can try and purchase the ones we want.
> 
> Or we can try do a group buy but then we will have to commit to a Woodvil and the group buyer will just buy as many mods as he can and then the group buyers will have to choose from the selection.


P
I don't mind getting any of the new woodville's. I did not want any of previous ones because of some of the shortcomings.

I would love to to get one without being able to choose one as each looks like a masterpiece. If you or oupa can organize one then I am definitely in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Recently i have sold and donated quite a few mods and kept the reo mini. Im actually playing with fire not having a backup which made me realize that i need a backup. After all the pros and cons of other devices i decided that the backup device has to be another reo mini. It just works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

The mini twins

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> The mini twins


Congrats. Now you have that backup you talked about just yesterday. Very fortuitous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Congrats. Now you have that backup you talked about just yesterday. Very fortuitous.


It was luck @Andre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely twins @Keyaam 
They look so comfortable next to each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Double barrel - Awesome @Keyaam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Is it possible to restore a copper vein to its original colour without respraying?


----------



## Jakey

ctrl + z until its back to where you wanted it to be

if that doesnt work ctrl + r maybe?

 pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> Is it possible to restore a copper vein to its original colour without respraying?


Not as far as I know, @Keyaam. Best probably is to strip it to raw tumbled, which is my favourite finish on a Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Not as far as I know, @Keyaam. Best probably is to strip it to raw tumbled, which is my favourite finish on a Reo.


Im going to strip my mini and get it a Orange SL door. I think it will look sweet. 

@Andre if i remove all the spares and cover the 510 with pre stick do you think its safe to dip in Thinners or should i take it slow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Not as far as I know, @Keyaam. Best probably is to strip it to raw tumbled, which is my favourite finish on a Reo.


Thought so. Two TRA's are better than one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Im going to strip my mini and get it a Orange SL door. I think it will look sweet.
> 
> @Andre if i remove all the spares and cover the 510 with pre stick do you think its safe to dip in Thinners or should i take it slow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea, have never done one myself, but @Alex, @Zodd and @RIEFY might help.
Will look great with an orange door.


----------



## Keyaam

Keyaam said:


> Thought so. Two TRA's are better than one.


Thinners wont work. You need to use paint stripper. My tumbled raw reo was a silver vein before. Be careful around the 510 when you do this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I have no idea, have never done one myself, but @Alex, @Zodd and @RIEFY might help.
> Will look great with an orange door.


It will be great if they can come shine some light. Thx @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Thinners wont work. You need to use paint stripper. My tumbled raw reo was a silver vein before. Be careful around the 510 when you do this.


Okay ill get a bottle paint stripper. If i cover the 510 full of prestick can i dip it in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Nope. You will need to apply it with a brush. I used an earbud and toothpick around the 510 for accuracy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Nope. You will need to apply it with a brush. I used an earbud and toothpick around the 510 for accuracy.


Thx I appreciate the feed back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

VapeSnow said:


> Thx I appreciate the feed back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pleasure @VapeSnow. Glad i could help. I just tumbled a reo now.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Pleasure @VapeSnow. Glad i could help. I just tumbled a reo now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. Is there scratches on the one on the right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Yes my mistake. Used an uneven blade in the beginning which caused the scratches. I used the half of a wooden peg to scrape the paint loose and a toothpick for the corners and around the 510.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Yes my mistake. Used an uneven blade in the beginning which caused the scratches. I used the half of a wooden peg to scrape the paint loose and a toothpick for the corners and around the 510.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Keyaam how much wil you ask me to skin my Reo mini? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Free for a fellow reonaut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Free for a fellow reonaut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is really awesome and kind of you. Ill pm you thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> Yes my mistake. Used an uneven blade in the beginning which caused the scratches. I used the half of a wooden peg to scrape the paint loose and a toothpick for the corners and around the 510.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be able to sand those scratches away?


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> You should be able to sand those scratches away?


Yes its possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip

Keyaam said:


> Free for a fellow reonaut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a fellow reonaute would you be able to skim mine as well? Please


----------



## Keyaam

Philip said:


> I am a fellow reonaute would you be able to skim mine as well? Please


Sure we can discuss via pm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Keyaam sorry buddy but time and patience got the best of me. I skinned the Reo myself and im so glad i did. 

I love the Raw aluminum look with polish door. 


Before







After






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Keyaam sorry buddy but time and patience got the best of me. I skinned the Reo myself and im so glad i did.
> 
> I love the Raw aluminum look with polish door.
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Ah, welcome back to Reoville. That looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## DoubleD

Hey guys, will my flat top efest batteries be okay to use in a Reo Grand or do I need to buy button tops?


----------



## shaunnadan

@DoubleD Flat tops work fine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I only have flat tops. And they work great


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

shaunnadan said:


> @DoubleD Flat tops work fine





Alex said:


> I only have flat tops. And they work great
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk




Awesome, makes my shopping cart more manageable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Hey guys, will my flat top efest batteries be okay to use in a Reo Grand or do I need to buy button tops?


Yes, flat tops are perfect - the previous non-gold plated firing pins preferred button tops.
Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville. Do pop in if you need any assistance, or just a chat and a vape.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I'm so glad to hear you're getting a Reo @DoubleD. I know you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Alex said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're getting a Reo @DoubleD. I know you won't be disappointed.



Since getting the KUI I really cant argue with the Reo. Now its just a matter of, if i like anything Oupa has incoming, 'finish wise'. I've decided a solid body and door for my first Reo Grand is the best choice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Go for it @DoubleD 
Looking forward to hearing your views...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Just noticed the Reo door seemed a bit loose.There be a piece missing upon closer investigation. Luckily I have spares. Now where did I put them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

thekeeperza said:


> Just noticed the Reo door seemed a bit loose.There be a piece missing upon closer investigation. Luckily I have spares. Now where did I put them.




Same problem, just I used up all my spear's. Even with gule they dont stay in for more than a day or 2. So now it has to stay like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Just noticed the Reo door seemed a bit loose.There be a piece missing upon closer investigation. Luckily I have spares. Now where did I put them.


Lol, if you find it, remember to test for the correct side before using the super glue and to mark the non-glue side with a marker before you glue it in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Same problem, just I used up all my spear's. Even with gule they dont stay in for more than a day or 2. So now it has to stay like that.


No, you must be doing it wrong or allow the children to play with the door. I have lost some factory installed magnets, but never one I installed. Do you clean out the hole properly? Use good quality superglue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> No, you must be doing it wrong or allow the children to play with the door. I have lost some factory installed magnets, but never one I installed. Do you clean out the hole properly? Use good quality superglue?



Jip, I do and the children don’t come close to my vape stuff. I think I just let Thor fall to much. 



Unfortunately he haven’t learnt to fly yet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Jip, I do and the children don’t come close to my vape stuff. I think I just let Thor fall to much.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he haven’t learnt to fly yet.


Sit 'n rekkie om sy lyf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm on the other side of this story, I can't for the life of me get my old magnets out. The old and look a bit grubby and need replacing. Tried the acetone trick. A good couple of whacks on the corner of a table. A super strong magnet to pull it out. None of the tricks posted on ecf work. These things have really taken root.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Sit 'n rekkie om sy lyf!



N rekkie met n rooi cape  bwahahahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm on the other side of this story, I can't for the life of me get my old magnets out. The old and look a bit grubby and need replacing. Tried the acetone trick. A good couple of whacks on the corner of a table. A super strong magnet to pull it out. None of the tricks posted on ecf work. These things have really taken root.



Heat it up with boiling water and then do the whacks - magnets loose their magnetism as it heats and regain again when it cools.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Lol, if you find it, remember to test for the correct side before using the super glue and to mark the non-glue side with a marker before you glue it in.


Having read on the forum of the issues with installing magnets the wrong way, that was noted in bold the instant I saw it was missing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Gold Anodized Reos officially now an option at Reos Mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

johan said:


> Gold Anodized Reos officially now an option at Reos Mods.



And now the celebs can vape aswell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Gold Anodized Reos officially now an option at Reos Mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


>



Thanks @Andre! I was looking for a picture of one!

Still trying to make up my mind if I like it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre! I was looking for a picture of one!
> 
> Still trying to make up my mind if I like it....


Yeah, same here. That one is from his web site, which does not have the hottest pictures. Shall probably have a better idea once we see one on ECF. But, I do like the anodized finish.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Super X's Vlog... Jump to 1:05 for the welcome new Reonauts. @hands

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I really admire SuperX for his passion and knowledge on Reos.
Reofanatic of note!

Just wish he would turn off the music on his videos - it really makes it difficult sometimes to hear him properly - I just find the background music distracting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I really admire SuperX for his passion and knowledge on Reos.
> Reofanatic of note!
> 
> Just wish he would turn off the music on his videos - it really makes it difficult sometimes to hear him properly - I just find the background music distracting.



Oh I agree 1,000,000% and the music he plays is really really crap! 

I love him to bits for his passion... but not his music selection...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh I agree 1,000,000% and the music he plays is really really crap!
> 
> I love him to bits for his passion... but not his music selection...



Rob, I dont like his music - but even if I did, it's not that I can properly hear the music either. 

So its a muffled music distracting his voice, which is sometimes not easy to hear anyway. 

I really would like to put SuperX on in the background sometimes when I am doing a major pitstop, but after a few minutes I turn it off because I can't really make out what is going on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

His love for REO's are infectious and he has a genuine passion. he sometimes comes out with some wild ideas like his fishing rod converted to a coiling tool and that torture test he did on his REO.


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh I agree 1,000,000% and the music he plays is really really crap!
> 
> I love him to bits for his passion... but not his music selection...



I on the other hand think his music choice is fantastic.  Brilliant man 

Edit: In fact, this guy is me in 30yrs or an older version of me I should say lol Honda dirtbikes, Reos and Metal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

My new baby 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

VapeSnow said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEAUTIFUL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Jakey said:


> BEAUTIFUL


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

I have one question to the Pro Reonauts. 

Im rocking my derringer rda on the reo now and it does not push a lot of liquid into the rda. 

It is if there is air bubbles somewhere. Can the problem be at the top cap o-ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@VapeSnow I'm in no way a pro Reonaut, but bubbles indicate an air leak - quick solution; place the o-ring at the base of the outer thread on the bottle instead of inside the bottle cap - 100% airtight and no need to fiddle to get the o-ring seated correctly (nice tip posted last year by @andro).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> @VapeSnow I'm in no way a pro Reonaut, but bubbles indicate an air leak - quick solution; place the o-ring at the base of the outer thread on the bottle instead of inside the bottle cap - 100% airtight and no need to fiddle to get the o-ring seated correctly (nice tip posted last year by @andro).


@johan this is the Reo with the new 510 and if im not mistaken the bottles and thread looks different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @johan this is the Reo with the new 510 and if im not mistaken the bottles and thread looks different.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, as far as I know the bottle caps, bottles and tubes are exactly the same. Only difference is the 510 parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Oh sorry blond moment. Now i get it. O-ring around the bottle. Nice @johan you are a pro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

BIG UPS for @huffnpuff for the smooth transaction , I can now finally say I am the proud owner of a Reo !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> BIG UPS for @huffnpuff for the smooth transaction , I can now finally say I am the proud owner of a Reo !


Most welcome to Reoville. Lots of Reo mail for you this week. Enjoy and tell us about it. Your official Reonaut badge should be issued shortly.
EDIT: Oops, the badge master (@johan) prefers to award in the Reo Mail thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

@VapeSnow here's a quick pic of what I meant (can't find the nice photo @andro posted last year):

​


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> Here's a quick pic of what I meant (can't find the nice photo @andro posted last year):
> 
> View attachment 24720​


Yes i done the some and working now with no issues. Thx again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Daniel said:


> BIG UPS for @huffnpuff for the smooth transaction , I can now finally say I am the proud owner of a Reo !



Beauty! (I like the Spyderco as well) - please post pic in the Reo Mail thread as well so that we can stick an Official Reo Badge on your forehead .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

johan said:


> Beauty! (I like the Spyderco as well) - please post pic in the Reo Mail thread as well so that we can stick an Official Reo Badge on your forehead .



@Andre thank you for the help without it I would not have had the opportunity to own a Grand (incoming!) 

@johan will do once I receive the Grand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Daniel said:


> BIG UPS for @huffnpuff for the smooth transaction , I can now finally say I am the proud owner of a Reo !



Wow, I love your knife.


----------



## Daniel

Alex said:


> Wow, I love your knife.



Thanks , this one is a keeper Spyderco Military S90V CF best EDC knife on the planet ! Keeps an edge forever and amazingly light for a 4" blade .... the Reo Mini is so small but this knife carries even smaller , amazing! *did I use amazing too much?*


----------



## Alex

Daniel said:


> Thanks , this one is a keeper Spyderco Military S90V CF best EDC knife on the planet ! Keeps an edge forever and amazingly light for a 4" blade .... the Reo Mini is so small but this knife carries even smaller , amazing! *did I use amazing too much?*


Amazing knife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Alex said:


> Amazing knife


@Alex if you into knives and looking for a avatar of a woman who can yield one pretty well, how about lagertha from vikings, whill whoop the heck outa Mrs lawrence......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm on the other side of this story, I can't for the life of me get my old magnets out. The old and look a bit grubby and need replacing. Tried the acetone trick. A good couple of whacks on the corner of a table. A super strong magnet to pull it out. None of the tricks posted on ecf work. These things have really taken root.


If they still work but are just a bit grubby,then use a fine scotchbrite pad or some wet and dry to bring up the finish again,it won't do anything to harm the magnet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Jakey said:


> @Alex if you into knives and looking for a avatar of a woman who can yield one pretty well, how about lagertha from vikings, whill whoop the heck outa Mrs lawrence......



Well you should see how cool my desktop background looks right now


----------



## Daniel

HEY Lagertha is my Reo's new name .... steady now ...

What did you have to do to prepare for the physical side of this role?

*WINNICK: Well, I started training in martial arts when I was 7 years old. I got my first black belt at 13. I started my own martial arts school at 16. And by the time I was 21, I had three different schools. So, I grew up having a very physical background. I’m a 3rd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do and 2nddegree in karate, and I’m a licensed bodyguard.*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jakey

Alex said:


> Well you should see how cool my desktop background looks right now


Show show show. Include ur reo in the pic so we conform with the thread topic.


----------



## Jakey

Daniel said:


> HEY Lagertha is my Reo's new name .... steady now ...


Want your reo already, dont even wanna know more


----------



## Gazzacpt

Genosmate said:


> If they still work but are just a bit grubby,then use a fine scotchbrite pad or some wet and dry to bring up the finish again,it won't do anything to harm the magnet.


Thanks man but the chrome has started coming off. No amount of scrubbing is going to help. This close to a 2 year old reo, I think it was one of @Andre 's first ones that found its way to @RIEFY then on to @steve and now in my grubby little paws.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks man but the chrome has started coming off. No amount of scrubbing is going to help. This close to a 2 year old reo, I think it was one of @Andre 's first ones that found its way to @RIEFY then on to @steve and now in my grubby little paws.


Ok, so do I understand correctly - the magnets have a chrome finish, which eventually wears off? And now it looks bad and you want to replace them? But you cannot get the little bastards out?


----------



## Genosmate

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks man but the chrome has started coming off. No amount of scrubbing is going to help. This close to a 2 year old reo, I think it was one of @Andre 's first ones that found its way to @RIEFY then on to @steve and now in my grubby little paws.


Just try,it will work believe me and its easier than replacing them.heres a couple of pics for you.The first one is my very first Reo (I polished it a while back) and I've just rubbed the right hand side magnet with a cloth.the second one is one I modified,I can't remember where I got it from,you can polish those magnets.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Ok, so do I understand correctly - the magnets have a chrome finish, which eventually wears off? And now it looks bad and you want to replace them? But you cannot get the little bastards out?


Yes sir. Peels off.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Yes sir. Peels off.


Sent the modmaster a PM to see if he has a solution. Shall let you know.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks @Andre. I might have to resort to powertools  but I am a bit worried about the thickness of the door and messing up the magnet recepticals. Magnets are very hard compared to the alu surrounding it.


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi Reonauts

This is my two beauty's 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks @Andre. I might have to resort to powertools  but I am a bit worried about the thickness of the door and messing up the magnet recepticals. Magnets are very hard compared to the alu surrounding it.


@Gazzacpt here is the modmaster's answer. Hope it helps.

_He can try heating the magnets with a soldering iron . Once there hot the glue should loosen its hold . Try smacking the back side of the door on a hard surface .

If this fails they can be drilled out its a little tricky . Magnets once drilled will crack enough you can get under the magnet and pry it out. 

He could easily clean the back side of the door with a fine grit sand paper like 600 or 800 grit ._

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> @Gazzacpt here is the modmaster's answer. Hope it helps.
> 
> _He can try heating the magnets with a soldering iron . Once there hot the glue should loosen its hold . Try smacking the back side of the door on a hard surface .
> 
> If this fails they can be drilled out its a little tricky . Magnets once drilled will crack enough you can get under the magnet and pry it out.
> 
> He could easily clean the back side of the door with a fine grit sand paper like 600 or 800 grit ._


Thanks Oom

Ek sal die naweek 'n beitjie speel en sien of ek kan regkom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I would like some help for the perfect built in the derringer rda. 

For the last 4 months i was rocking box mods so to set the watts was a click away. 

Mech mods is all about the coils. So please any tips will be greatly appreciated.

Im looking for WARM dense flavor, a lot of vapor and coils that don't take long to warm up. What gauge is the best and what ohms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> I would like some help for the perfect built in the derringer rda.
> 
> For the last 4 months i was rocking box mods so to set the watts was a click away.
> 
> Mech mods is all about the coils. So please any tips will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Im looking for WARM dense flavor, a lot of vapor and coils that don't take long to warm up. What gauge is the best and what ohms.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this thread and maybe ask any questions there: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-bf-derringer-thread.t9551/


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Try this thread and maybe ask any questions there: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-bf-derringer-thread.t9551/


Thx Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

I found the perfect built for me on a Reo 






Coils dont take long to warm up and can take three big big vapes before i need to sqounk again. 

Hope i spelled sqounk correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> I found the perfect built for me on a Reo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coils dont take long to warm up and can take three big big vapes before i need to sqounk again.
> 
> Hope i spelled sqounk correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nic coil specs
Shees, 0.3 ohms is a bit vicious. Enjoy
You didnt spell squonk correctly. The u goes before the o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Ive been planning this for a while now. My matte black reo with no overhang.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

Keyaam said:


> Ive been planning this for a while now. My matte black reo with no overhang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Keyaam you cant just post this here and not share with us how you did it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Sandy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimbo

I had the misfortune of my Reo Grand's firing pin in the 510 connection breaking off. (and this while being on holiday, luckily I had a back-up Reo mini)
It broke off at the thread where it connects to the feeding tube. 

Just wanted to know if the firing pin has been changed in the new updated Reos?
I think it was mentioned that the firing pin has been changed?

If so can @Oupa please confirm if the Reo Repair kits currently available from Vapour Mountain is the new updated versions?


----------



## johan

@Jimbo I think the new generation is different, if you want the old type I have a spare for you, for free of coarse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks @johan 

Might just take you up on that offer, but more than willing to get a Repair kit from VM. 

What I just need to get clarity on is:
If the new generation Reos are different, does that mean that the new updated repair kit won't fit the older Reo's 510 connection or is it just an improved firing pin (without the gasket 'dingetjie' etc. that @Andre mentioned) but will it still fit in the older Reos?


----------



## Jimbo

Geez I did miss a lot while being away on holiday. 

Congrats to all the new Reo owners and kudos to the *RMG* for such generosity in sharing the Reo experience. You truly are stars. :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> Might just take you up on that offer, but more than willing to get a Repair kit from VM.
> 
> What I just need to get clarity on is:
> If the new generation Reos are different, does that mean that the new updated repair kit won't fit the older Reo's 510 connection or is it just an improved firing pin (without the gasket 'dingetjie' etc. that @Andre mentioned) but will it still fit in the older Reos?



Just from pictures it looks totally different being adjustable, obviously thicker etc. But it would be interesting to see pics side by side with dimensions. Sure VM will come back with a detailed answer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

I got this thingy-ma-bob in my spares kit but have no clue what its for lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> I got this thingy-ma-bob in my spares kit but have no clue what its for lol



I have a couple of them (and never used one) and I think (and could be wrong and we will need @Andre to confirm) but I think it's a tube restrictor if you want a tighter squonk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Genosmate

DoubleD said:


> I got this thingy-ma-bob in my spares kit but have no clue what its for lol


Here you go :
It is provided to help restrict the flow of juice that is so thin that it auto feeds and causes flooding. Perhaps in your situation you might want to try to draw (suck) on your drip tip while squeezing the bottle gently until it gurgles....then try vaping. This is a way to draw the juice to the coil of the atomizer without just squeezing the bottle and assuming it gets there.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

As I understand from way back Reo posts on ECF; its used to restict flow of very thin juice and especially during high ambient temperatures. Also got some of them, but never used myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> Ive been planning this for a while now. My matte black reo with no overhang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome, but like @Riaz I also would love to hear the detail please.


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> Might just take you up on that offer, but more than willing to get a Repair kit from VM.
> 
> What I just need to get clarity on is:
> If the new generation Reos are different, does that mean that the new updated repair kit won't fit the older Reo's 510 connection or is it just an improved firing pin (without the gasket 'dingetjie' etc. that @Andre mentioned) but will it still fit in the older Reos?


The repair kits that @Oupa carry will fit your Reo - remember about not fitting the silicone gasket whilst attached to the center pin. The new adjustable 510 connection cannot be repaired - it must be sent back to the modmaster in the unlikely event of it being in disrepair. That is why he now carries positive contacts separately - most likely candidate for replacement, and the spring.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> That looks awesome, but like @Riaz I also would love to hear the detail please.


I milled off the square deck and cut a 5mm x 22mm ring to replace the square deck. Filled the rest with body filler and sprayed it matte black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> I milled off the square deck and cut a 5mm x 22mm ring to replace the square deck. Filled the rest with body filler and sprayed it matte black


Thanks. Well done. It looks great.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official! South Africa is now the biggest REO country outside of the USA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

As I read it on ECF: *Italy 154* & *South Africa 156*.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's official! South Africa is now the biggest REO country outside of the USA!
> 
> View attachment 25147



Awesome 

FYI...you do know that in your picture there, you are referring to a rock belonging to a Reo, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's official! South Africa is now the biggest REO country outside of the USA!
> 
> View attachment 25147



This is awesome @Rob Fisher
Reos in SA rock!

We may not have much power but we have plenty Reos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cfm78910

Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.

Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!!

@Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

cfm78910 said:


> Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.
> 
> Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!!
> 
> @Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion!
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 25399



Well, well ...... if you post the photo of Spyker in the Reo Mail thread (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/page-93) you might get a badge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cfm78910

johan said:


> Well, well ...... if you post the photo of Spyker in the Reo Mail thread (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/page-93) you might get a badge



Shoot, you need a pilot's license to know what to post where in this place. Wait, I've got a pilot's license. Oh well, don't know why I posted it here....

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

My Reo family back to full strength. All, bar the Mini, with the new 510 connection. The jooses in there, fltr, Thai Coconut (Ripe Vapes), Matador (Tarks Select Reserve), Bowden's Mate (5 Pawns), Black Out City (Bombies) and Strawnilla (Nicoticket).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> My Reo family back to full strength. All, bar the Mini, with the new 510 connection. The jooses in there, fltr, Thai Coconut (Ripe Vapes), Matador (Tarks Select Reserve), Bowden's Mate (5 Pawns), Black Out City (Bombies) and Strawnilla (Nicoticket).



This picture would tell me that you are back in Corn Mountain! Welcome back! 

PS My parcel only leaves the US today... there was a little delay in the special block of wood but she is now ready to travel and should head for Florida today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Handsome family @Andre and great juices ! That's a super vaping setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> This picture would tell me that you are back in Corn Mountain! Welcome back!
> 
> PS My parcel only leaves the US today... there was a little delay in the special block of wood but she is now ready to travel and should head for Florida today!


Yes, I am back. After a 2 hour delay in Paris, which meant I missed my connecting flight in JHB. I hate airports!


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @Andre
At least you are safely back on SA soil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Welcome back @Andre - awesome photo BTW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Welcome back @Andre - awesome photo BTW.



@Andre I assume you don't want to be back? assume from your dislike rating of my post .


----------



## johan

Oh @Andre have quick fingers .


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Andre I assume you don't want to be back? assume from your dislike rating of my post .


Lol, thanks for pointing that out @johan. I slipped up there, but corrected now. Thanks for the welcome back, always great to be back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@Andre welkom terug ou grote .... eendag as ek groot is will ek ook so Reo lineup besit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Does anyone know where I could get some bottom fed Attys? Like the Cyclone etc..

Struggling to find some for my Reo that I got recently. 

Thank you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Question for @Andre. Do you find the new 510 drains a lot better or more efficiently than the previous ones? I find I have to squonk more often with the new 510 and in fact burnt a wick this morning for the first time in ages... since then I have been squonking way more and haven't had an issue with new Avril.


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Does anyone know where I could get some bottom fed Attys? Like the Cyclone etc..
> 
> Struggling to find some for my Reo that I got recently.
> 
> Thank you


The Reomizer 2 is available at Vapour Mountain. VapeClub has the Derringer and Marquis (just choose bottom fed under the options).


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Andre said:


> The Reomizer 2 is available at Vapour Mountain. VapeClub has the Derringer and Marquis (just choose bottom fed under the options).



I have the reomizer 2 - I dont like it, looking for others.

Thank you, will have a look at VapeClub.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Question for @Andre. Do you find the new 510 drains a lot better or more efficiently than the previous ones? I find I have to squonk more often with the new 510 and in fact burnt a wick this morning for the first time in ages... since then I have been squonking way more and haven't had an issue with new Avril.


No, I have not noticed a difference. Someone did ask on ECF if the new 510 drained better and the modmaster's answer was that if it did it would be so minute as not to be noticeable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

The Derringer and Marquis is sold out.

Dammit!


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> My Reo family back to full strength. All, bar the Mini, with the new 510 connection. The jooses in there, fltr, Thai Coconut (Ripe Vapes), Matador (Tarks Select Reserve), Bowden's Mate (5 Pawns), Black Out City (Bombies) and Strawnilla (Nicoticket).



Welcome back @Andre 

Your reo family is stunning to say the least, I absolutely love the All black Grand/nuppin combo and then of course the mini/chalice combo is also right up there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> The Derringer and Marquis is sold out.
> 
> Dammit!


@JakesSA modifies these himself. I see the standard (non-bf) ones are available. Maybe just PM @JakesSA and ask him if he will modify one for you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> No, I have not noticed a difference. Someone did ask on ECF if the new 510 drained better and the modmaster's answer was that if it did it would be so minute as not to be noticeable.



Well Avril certainly drains a lot more than any of my others... will see how the Woodvil and Goldie do when they arrive!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

@Andre didnt see this - Note bottom fed modification is done in house, if there is no stock listed for that option take a regular unit and add a note on order checkout to have the modficiation done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @Andre didnt see this - Note bottom fed modification is done in house, if there is no stock listed for that option take a regular unit and add a note on order checkout to have the modficiation done.


Ah, did not see that note - so there you go.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Reo started with sticky button syndrome yesterday. Cleaned up everything as i got home. Now she is all happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

RoSsIkId said:


> Reo started with sticky button syndrome yesterday. Cleaned up everything as i got home. Now she is all happy



Cleaning my Reo has turned into something I love...weird but true. Nothing better than a fresh set up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Cleaning my Reo has turned into something I love...weird but true. Nothing better than a fresh set up



100% There is nothing quite like that first vape on a clean REO with fresh battery, new wick and a full bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Porsche been a bad girl or maybe she just wanted me to fiddel with her. So after the copper leave broke i replaced it and she got a sticky fire button. Had to clean it up and she was happy. Then she sprung a leak. Could see juice flowing off the sides from top. Not alot but enough to make me notice. Maybe she took the sqounkin to far. Anyway. Strip her off and gave her a nice bubble bath. The cap holding copper leave in place was bit loose so tighten her up. Got new bottel and tube in. And did all this while there was loadshedding. So been testing all day and looks like her juices are flowin where its suppose to. Waiting on some vape mail. Will be rewickin when it arrives

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RoSsIkId

Hand check



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Installed my Vapage 9 ml bottle (courtesy of @Rob Fisher). Works a treat.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BigB

That image just reminded me of the one thing that really gets to me at times with my REO's. Is there a mystical secret to unscrewing the top off the bottle without sometimes applying sufficient pressure (accidentally) to pull the tube off of the top pin? It happens to me fairly often. I especially find that it happens with my Menthol REO (maybe menthol softens the plastic a bit).

Is there an easy way to push it back on securely without accidentally pushing the tube deeper into your bottle and having the bottle flap a few MM above the bottom? I currently use long nose pliers but heavens to Betsy I am clumsy.


----------



## Andre

BigB said:


> That image just reminded me of the one thing that really gets to me at times with my REO's. Is there a mystical secret to unscrewing the top off the bottle without sometimes applying sufficient pressure (accidentally) to pull the tube off of the top pin? It happens to me fairly often. I especially find that it happens with my Menthol REO (maybe menthol softens the plastic a bit).
> 
> Is there an easy way to push it back on securely without accidentally pushing the tube deeper into your bottle and having the bottle flap a few MM above the bottom? I currently use long nose pliers but heavens to Betsy I am clumsy.


It has never ever happened to me. On the Reos prior to the ones with the new 510 connections, I always put a drop of super glue as advised by the modmaster (video in Reo Basics thread) on the few occasions I put in new tubes. Also, I hold the cap and unscrew the bottle - suppose all do it that way?

On the new 510 connection Reos that "top pin" is much thicker and no glue is required.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice job @Andre! Maybe I should try it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice job @Andre! Maybe I should try it too.


Go for it. I used the thickest dremel drill bit I have - 3.2 mm. Drilled it from the inside (there is a nice guide there). Then the sharp blade of a pair of scissors from the top and the inside to widen it till it looked big enough for me. A good tight fit, no o-ring required.
Saw on ECF someone says a 4.36 mm (converted from a fraction of inches) drill bit works well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

BigB said:


> That image just reminded me of the one thing that really gets to me at times with my REO's. Is there a mystical secret to unscrewing the top off the bottle without sometimes applying sufficient pressure (accidentally) to pull the tube off of the top pin? It happens to me fairly often. I especially find that it happens with my Menthol REO (maybe menthol softens the plastic a bit).
> 
> Is there an easy way to push it back on securely without accidentally pushing the tube deeper into your bottle and having the bottle flap a few MM above the bottom? I currently use long nose pliers but heavens to Betsy I am clumsy.


Pull the tube out of the bottle a bit more than is necessary,then holding the bottle just locate the tube on the 510 pin and wriggle it up.Just push the bottle up the tube until the bottle sits tight on the bottom of the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BigB

Thanks for the info... Going to try a spot of superglue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BigB said:


> Thanks for the info... Going to try a spot of superglue!


Good, you have to take off the delrin insert. Then move the tube just a mm or two away from the top of the nipple. Apply a drop of best brand superglue in the open space at the top of the nipple and push the tube back. Do not overtighten the delrin insert screw.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a weekend to go by as fast as this past weekend, so if anyone thought that this past weekend was too short, it was my doing. During Vapecon I spotted a little beaut of a REO, a black anodized SL/LP REO Mini at the Vapour Mountain stand. I was so tempted to give it a new home then and there, however I was after a REO Grand at that time and passed on the opportunity, hopefully allowing some one else, maybe even a first time buyer, to own this REO. 

After the Vapecon dust had settled I sent an e-mail to VM enquiring about the Mini. I was informed that it was not sold so I decided to give it a good home. I completed the transaction on Friday morning and then the agonising wait began.

I present to you the latest addition to the collection. 


And with the SS driptip



While I like the practicality of the Grand`s juice bottle and the capacity of the 18650 batteries,
I find that the Mini is my goto on the go PV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## andro

Thanks a lot @hands look awesome. Aluminium and real amber ( orange off course )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

andro said:


> Thanks a lot @hands look awesome. Aluminium and real amber ( orange off course )
> View attachment 28911



That amber button on the orange Reo backdrop looks gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

RoSsIkId said:


> Hand check
> 
> View attachment 27428
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Hope this isn't off topic but what build were / are you running in that setup?


----------



## RoSsIkId

Space_Cowboy said:


> Hope this isn't off topic but what build were / are you running in that setup?



.8 ohm 5wraps ugly coil 28g kanthal and its blue hana screw drive id coil.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

RoSsIkId said:


> .8 ohm 5wraps ugly coil 28g kanthal and its blue hana screw drive id coil.
> 
> Hope that helps


blue screw driver is 2mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

BhavZ said:


> blue screw driver is 2mm



So yes 2mm id 28g kanthal 5wrap ugly 0.8 ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a weekend to go by as fast as this past weekend, so if anyone thought that this past weekend was too short, it was my doing. During Vapecon I spotted a little beaut of a REO, a black anodized SL/LP REO Mini at the Vapour Mountain stand. I was so tempted to give it a new home then and there, however I was after a REO Grand at that time and passed on the opportunity, hopefully allowing some one else, maybe even a first time buyer, to own this REO.
> 
> After the Vapecon dust had settled I sent an e-mail to VM enquiring about the Mini. I was informed that it was not sold so I decided to give it a good home. I completed the transaction on Friday morning and then the agonising wait began.
> 
> I present to you the latest addition to the collection.
> View attachment 28908
> 
> And with the SS driptip
> View attachment 28909
> 
> 
> While I like the practicality of the Grand`s juice bottle and the capacity of the 18650 batteries,
> I find that the Mini is my goto on the go PV.



Oi that is sexy


----------



## Space_Cowboy

muchas gracias for the info @RoSsIkId and @BhavZ


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a weekend to go by as fast as this past weekend, so if anyone thought that this past weekend was too short, it was my doing. During Vapecon I spotted a little beaut of a REO, a black anodized SL/LP REO Mini at the Vapour Mountain stand. I was so tempted to give it a new home then and there, however I was after a REO Grand at that time and passed on the opportunity, hopefully allowing some one else, maybe even a first time buyer, to own this REO.
> 
> After the Vapecon dust had settled I sent an e-mail to VM enquiring about the Mini. I was informed that it was not sold so I decided to give it a good home. I completed the transaction on Friday morning and then the agonising wait began.
> 
> I present to you the latest addition to the collection.
> View attachment 28908
> 
> And with the SS driptip
> View attachment 28909
> 
> 
> While I like the practicality of the Grand`s juice bottle and the capacity of the 18650 batteries,
> I find that the Mini is my goto on the go PV.


Awesome little Reo. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever wanted a weekend to go by as fast as this past weekend, so if anyone thought that this past weekend was too short, it was my doing. During Vapecon I spotted a little beaut of a REO, a black anodized SL/LP REO Mini at the Vapour Mountain stand. I was so tempted to give it a new home then and there, however I was after a REO Grand at that time and passed on the opportunity, hopefully allowing some one else, maybe even a first time buyer, to own this REO.
> 
> After the Vapecon dust had settled I sent an e-mail to VM enquiring about the Mini. I was informed that it was not sold so I decided to give it a good home. I completed the transaction on Friday morning and then the agonising wait began.
> 
> I present to you the latest addition to the collection.
> View attachment 28908
> 
> And with the SS driptip
> View attachment 28909
> 
> 
> While I like the practicality of the Grand`s juice bottle and the capacity of the 18650 batteries,
> I find that the Mini is my goto on the go PV.



Great stuff @Blu_Marlin 
I agree with you 100%. The Mini is a special machine. 
Ideal for portability and great for stealth
I just love the way it fits in the hand. 
Enjoy it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Purple has been added to the REO Button Range.








Personally I would prefer a @hands Button but for those that want a glow in the dark button then there are the Green, Red, White and Orange ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something very special about a new wick, fresh battery and a full bottle of juice in the morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something very special about a new wick, fresh battery and a full bottle of juice in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 29103


And the most stunning Woodie EVER!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

TylerD said:


> And the most stunning Woodie EVER!



Indeed, that is some hard wood right there..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

An interesting post from the Porcupine Master!

"I want to make a mod for the do it your self folks one that is set up for a chip . The wood run is done I am starting to take on new projects 

I have a 18650 mod I want to build this year as well mechanical of course . No one will see it unfortunately until it is just about ready to ship . The days of me sharing the progress of a new mod is over you can thank the cloners for that . All I can say is you will love it and please don't ask time frames I am not even close 

Keep in mind guys I have a really small company me and 3 other guys and mom does the shipping . I can only do so much Robs tired"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> An interesting post from the Porcupine Master!
> 
> "I want to make a mod for the do it your self folks one that is set up for a chip . The wood run is done I am starting to take on new projects
> 
> I have a 18650 mod I want to build this year as well mechanical of course . No one will see it unfortunately until it is just about ready to ship . The days of me sharing the progress of a new mod is over you can thank the cloners for that . All I can say is you will love it and please don't ask time frames I am not even close
> 
> Keep in mind guys I have a really small company me and 3 other guys and mom does the shipping . I can only do so much Robs tired"


Thanks, very interesting. Never a dull moment.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD

A regulated Reo...


OH HELL YES PLEASE!!! 

I hope its tiny


----------



## andro

Rob Fisher said:


> An interesting post from the Porcupine Master!
> 
> "I want to make a mod for the do it your self folks one that is set up for a chip . The wood run is done I am starting to take on new projects
> 
> I have a 18650 mod I want to build this year as well mechanical of course . No one will see it unfortunately until it is just about ready to ship . The days of me sharing the progress of a new mod is over you can thank the cloners for that . All I can say is you will love it and please don't ask time frames I am not even close
> 
> Keep in mind guys I have a really small company me and 3 other guys and mom does the shipping . I can only do so much Robs tired"


Really interesting


----------



## Andre

Posts from ECF:

_...or some of you who are enjoying your first Reos during this Woodvil run, and finding out first hand why Reonauts really, truly love their Mods, I would like to mention a long standing tradition in REOVille. We feel no need to talk down someone else's vaping gear.
Some of us who have been around several years, and a few even longer, are aware of just what incredible devices Rob has produced. Often, in other forums or on other threads, someone might challenge our belief in the superior quality of a Reos Mod. We do not need to condemn anyone else for what they believe, they are on their own Vaping Journey, If they have to make a few stops along the way before coming home to Reoville, that's simply the journey they are on. Be polite, and let them follow their own path. Anything that keeps someone "off the stinkies" is just fine by us.
A few years back there was an expression called "ProVari Snob", although my friends who use ProVaris never quite seemed to match that description. But you NEVER heard similar comments about Reonauts, and we don't want to be seen in that light anyways. We have often heard REOVille being described as "one of the nicest places on the ECF", and we would like to keep it that way.
Be Proud of your Reos ... Of Course ! It truly is the Best there is. But please show consideration and tolerance for those who have not yet arrived here in REOVille.
We have no need to condemn other people's vaping gear, it is simply their journey."_

_------_​_
"I hate that I have reached a point in my vape career where it isn't nearly as interesting as it was before. I went through the motions. 2 years ago I got starter gear and I quit smoking. I started doing research hard and found all the subreddits. I upgraded and got into rebuildables. I started collecting clones. I tried the crazy coil builds. I started making my own juice. I built my own mods. I started making / selling them to others. I took great pride in my craftsmanship and I pushed myself into smaller and smaller enclosures. I made a local name for myself. People at vape shops knew me and I was part of the local community. I went to swap meets and vape parties and it was a lot of fun. After a while, I sold off all the clones I had and I started collecting authentic hard to find stuff. I had a juice line going at a local shop. People really liked it. I sold off all my authentic gear because I wanted to invest in TC. I really tried to like it but it just wasn't for me because I really didn't need it. I sold off all my authentic gear and invested in simplicity. I started buying Reo's and now I just live in reoville and vape unflavored nic. All the flavored juice I try is too overpowered and my carefully concocted DIY recipes lost their appeal. Nothing hits the spot like a lack of flavoring does. I stopped selling juice to shops. I stopped making mods. I stopped going to vape shops. I stopped being part of a community that embraced a culture I didn't like. I've had the same .8 ohm microcoil and readyxwick build in my RDA for the last 2 months and it looks and behaves just like it did when I built it.

Vaping has become entirely a background activity. All I have to do anymore is fill up juice bottles, charge batteries, and change a coil out maybe every 3 months. I clean my reo's the last Sunday of the month. I had a kid in july of 2014 and vaping was my smoking exit strategy because I could still "smoke" without having to smoke. My wife couldn't complain because I was making a positive change. It ended up turning into a big hobby that I poured a lot of time and energy into. I really loved it. Now that things have normalized and I have learned so much and done so much, it just seems like all the appeal and fun is gone. I figured it out.

Did I reach vaping nirvana? Did I replicate and eventually trump a cigarette? I don't know. All I do know is its better than smoking and I am fine with that."

I am firmly planted in a happy REO forest on the outskirts of REOville _

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

Random thought of the day:


I have to say, it is an absolute pleasure to own a Reo 
I am so chuffed with Alessandra 

I was at a 30th bday last night, things got rowdy and people got thrown into the jacuzzi. Amongst the horror of dead mods, I was drying up Alessandra, replacing the wick whilst still in the jacuzzi, squonked and chucking the clouds like a boss! Out of the 4 mods that went for a swim, Alessandra was the only one still chucking clouds 
(I've got to admit though, one of the swimmers was a ego type battery which also made a surprising come back, no clouds but the little one was puffing away at the end of the night  )

Reo's rock, the end 


As you were

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Amen to that


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Random thought of the day:
> 
> 
> I have to say, it is an absolute pleasure to own a Reo
> I am so chuffed with Alessandra
> 
> I was at a 30th bday last night, things got rowdy and people got thrown into the jacuzzi. Amongst the horror of dead mods, I was drying up Alessandra, replacing the wick whilst still in the jacuzzi, squonked and chucking the clouds like a boss! Out of the 4 mods that went for a swim, Alessandra was the only one still chucking clouds
> (I've got to admit though, one of the swimmers was a ego type battery which also made a surprising come back, no clouds but the little one was puffing away at the end of the night  )
> 
> Reo's rock, the end
> 
> 
> As you were


Amen to that too...but not taking my Woodvil to that party

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Nothing beats a Reo and a good party.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spent the weekend fishing and two woodvils went with (Marissa and Athena)! They so rock my world!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> Random thought of the day:
> 
> 
> I have to say, it is an absolute pleasure to own a Reo
> I am so chuffed with Alessandra
> 
> I was at a 30th bday last night, things got rowdy and people got thrown into the jacuzzi. Amongst the horror of dead mods, I was drying up Alessandra, replacing the wick whilst still in the jacuzzi, squonked and chucking the clouds like a boss! Out of the 4 mods that went for a swim, Alessandra was the only one still chucking clouds
> (I've got to admit though, one of the swimmers was a ego type battery which also made a surprising come back, no clouds but the little one was puffing away at the end of the night  )
> 
> Reo's rock, the end
> 
> 
> As you were



Lovely post @DoubleD 
I assume the battery went into the jacuzzi too?


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Lovely post @DoubleD
> I assume the battery went into the jacuzzi too?




Yip, the battery as well, I changed batteries to be safe though and let it dry, I'm using that very one right now and all seems fine with it.
Funny thing is, I thought I had my istick20 in my pocket, I reacted with the speed of light to save the mod and then realize there's no drama, it's my Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> Yip, the battery as well, I changed batteries to be safe though and let it dry, I'm using that very one right now and all seems fine with it.
> Funny thing is, I thought I had my istick20 in my pocket, I reacted with the speed of light to save the mod and then realize there's no drama, it's my Reo



Great that the batt is working!
The Reo likes a jacuzzi from time to time i suppose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Great that the batt is working!
> The Reo likes a jacuzzi from time to time i suppose



Yeah i honestly thought it was done for, you can imagine it was pretty soaked thanks to Alessandra being a SL and all but alas, it hasn't let me down so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I spent the weekend fishing and two woodvils went with (Marissa and Athena)! They so rock my world!



Please explain the difference between "fooshing" and "fishing' to a simple mind like me?


----------



## Jos

Fooshing is a Fisherism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Please explain the difference between "fooshing" and "fishing' to a simple mind like me?



There is no difference Ω @johan... it stems back to my time on the fishing forums... my brother in law who got me into bass fishing used to say it's time to go Fooooshing! And I just borrowed it from him... then it was annoying to a couple of people I wasn't crazy about so I have just kept saying it like that out of habit!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no difference Ω @johan... it stems back to my time on the fishing forums... my brother in law who got me into bass fishing used to say it's time to go Fooooshing! And I just borrowed it from him... then it was annoying to a couple of people I wasn't crazy about so I have just kept saying it like that out of habit!



Thanks for the explanation and keep on Fooshing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey all. Tell me, are the older Reo's 510's upgradabe to the new one?


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey all. Tell me, are the older Reo's 510's upgradabe to the new one?


Yes, if you send it to Reosmods they will do it for you. Think $48, then another $48 for shipping back to you plus whatever it cost you to ship to them. Do not think it is worth the trouble.
The old 510s is perfectly good, and the repair kit widely available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yes, if you send it to Reosmods they will do it for you. Think $48, then another $48 for shipping back to you plus whatever it cost you to ship to them. Do not think it is worth the trouble.
> The old 510s is perfectly good, and the repair kit widely available.



Oooh right.
So its not necesary. Good to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

After 3 days with the Reo I feel that I just have to report back on a few things. Yes I am probably still a bit euphoric about the Reo and struggle to be unbiased, but here goes.

I now fully understand why all the Reo owners drop everything else and use only their Reo. It is the simplest device ever. I can actually see every single part and nothing is hidden under covers or layers of plastic that is impossible to reach. I got the RM3 which I understand is not the best or easiest atty to use, but to me it is amazing so far. I haven’t used any of the other atties before, so this is my only point of reference. I have messed around with different coils, but for the last day and a half it has been a 26g coil, around a 1.5 mm drill bit, coming out at 0.7 Ohms. The Efest 3100 mAh battery fires it beautifully and the flavour and vapour is amazing. It took a bit of studying of Ohms law to figure out my best setup, but it was worth it.

I use mostly DIY juice, but my own kind of DIY. I basically use one flavour only on a 50/50 mix of 6mg. I haven’t got the expertise yet to mix different flavours, but will hopefully get there. Most of my DIY juice have a bit of menthol in the mix. The flavour on the Reo is so great that I’ve had to tone down the menthol a bit as it was becoming over powering. I have ordered some VM juices and cannot wait for it to arrive and to experience the flavours. I have vaped all the VM juices on the Nautilus, but I think on the Reo it is going to be fantastic.

I was using Nautilus minis most of my vaping journey, but it cannot compare to the Reo experience. I was worried that the Reo would be too harsh after the Nautilus, but it is the smoothest vape ever. I have tried the Subtank – I hated it. I have tried the Kayfun Lite – the damn wicking is such a hit and miss affair for me that I just gave up. That left me with only the Nautilus minis that I really enjoyed, but then I had the issue that coils only last 4-5 days. Hurghhh!!! I was going through 1 to 2 packs of coils a month and at R50 a coil it was frustrating me endlessly. I tried various rebuilds on the coils, but was never able to get the same performance as a new coil. We all have a vaping budget, even if we don’t want to admit it and I was constantly looking for better hardware instead of spending my money on interesting juices. Frustrating!!

It the Reo worth the money? I would have to say 100% yes. I got mine second hand, but knowing what I know now, I would gladly pay the price of a new one. Luckily they do appear in the Classifieds from time to time. My biggest win is the fact that I don’t have to spend hours contemplating new hardware and the frustration of not having money left over for good juices.

Blah blah blah. I know I am carrying on a bit so lets just stop right there.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mufasa said:


> My biggest win is the fact that I don’t have to spend hours contemplating new hardware and the frustration of not having money left over for good juices.



Thank you for the feedback, it is valuable info.
This is basically where I'm at - paying a grand for a mod and it lasts a month. Another one I had lasted a week!.

I know I'm not the most careful person, but I don't believe the QC is there with stuff coming out of China for this industry. I'm in AV and know that there is always failure rates with anything electronic, but still the odds really stack up for me - 4 mods and only 1 saw 5 months of being in service in 100% working order. I have dropped the one that works countless times too, so the way I see it, something is either made to be durable, or not.

So personally I'm tired of supporting it all. I would rather spend what I consider an expensive ammount, and have something that I know will bloody well keep working. All these R500 here and R1000 there for a mod are really starting to add up. I'd still LOVE a regulated mod, but I'm a little tired of rolling the dice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Thanks for sharing your experience @Mufasa, well said.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience @Mufasa, well said.


Het jy nie klere om te pak nie?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Het jy nie klere om te pak nie?



Dis die mees "boringste" taak op aarde - het al geleer dat as ek dit lank genoeg uitstel, dan doen vroulief dit vir my .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa

@r0gue z0mbie I feel exactly the same as you. Flippen frustrating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> After 3 days with the Reo I feel that I just have to report back on a few things. Yes I am probably still a bit euphoric about the Reo and struggle to be unbiased, but here goes.
> 
> I now fully understand why all the Reo owners drop everything else and use only their Reo. It is the simplest device ever. I can actually see every single part and nothing is hidden under covers or layers of plastic that is impossible to reach. I got the RM3 which I understand is not the best or easiest atty to use, but to me it is amazing so far. I haven’t used any of the other atties before, so this is my only point of reference. I have messed around with different coils, but for the last day and a half it has been a 26g coil, around a 1.5 mm drill bit, coming out at 0.7 Ohms. The Efest 3100 mAh battery fires it beautifully and the flavour and vapour is amazing. It took a bit of studying of Ohms law to figure out my best setup, but it was worth it.
> 
> I use mostly DIY juice, but my own kind of DIY. I basically use one flavour only on a 50/50 mix of 6mg. I haven’t got the expertise yet to mix different flavours, but will hopefully get there. Most of my DIY juice have a bit of menthol in the mix. The flavour on the Reo is so great that I’ve had to tone down the menthol a bit as it was becoming over powering. I have ordered some VM juices and cannot wait for it to arrive and to experience the flavours. I have vaped all the VM juices on the Nautilus, but I think on the Reo it is going to be fantastic.
> 
> I was using Nautilus minis most of my vaping journey, but it cannot compare to the Reo experience. I was worried that the Reo would be too harsh after the Nautilus, but it is the smoothest vape ever. I have tried the Subtank – I hated it. I have tried the Kayfun Lite – the damn wicking is such a hit and miss affair for me that I just gave up. That left me with only the Nautilus minis that I really enjoyed, but then I had the issue that coils only last 4-5 days. Hurghhh!!! I was going through 1 to 2 packs of coils a month and at R50 a coil it was frustrating me endlessly. I tried various rebuilds on the coils, but was never able to get the same performance as a new coil. We all have a vaping budget, even if we don’t want to admit it and I was constantly looking for better hardware instead of spending my money on interesting juices. Frustrating!!
> 
> It the Reo worth the money? I would have to say 100% yes. I got mine second hand, but knowing what I know now, I would gladly pay the price of a new one. Luckily they do appear in the Classifieds from time to time. My biggest win is the fact that I don’t have to spend hours contemplating new hardware and the frustration of not having money left over for good juices.
> 
> Blah blah blah. I know I am carrying on a bit so lets just stop right there.


Great stuff.

I also hated the Subtank, just did not get decent flavour from it. The Lemo2 works for me, but compared to a Reo with a bf RDA it is still a hassle. Any RTA is for that matter.

And, despite all the latest and greatest stuff coming out (like the Subox Mini), I still believe not many beat the Mini Nautilus for a carefree and flavourful vape. Pity about the lifespan and the cost of coils - I now get them from Fasttech for HRH and the daughter in law.

Just a tip if you have not picked it up yet: The air hole (especially in the smaller atties) must be opposite your vaping position to prevent gurgling. Luckily, with the adjustable 510 as you have, very easy to position the atty correctly. Just tighten the atty down well in its final position, for if the atty loosens the 510 adjustment screw will shift.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you for the feedback, it is valuable info.
> This is basically where I'm at - paying a grand for a mod and it lasts a month. Another one I had lasted a week!.
> 
> I know I'm not the most careful person, but I don't believe the QC is there with stuff coming out of China for this industry. I'm in AV and know that there is always failure rates with anything electronic, but still the odds really stack up for me - 4 mods and only 1 saw 5 months of being in service in 100% working order. I have dropped the one that works countless times too, so the way I see it, something is either made to be durable, or not.
> 
> So personally I'm tired of supporting it all. I would rather spend what I consider an expensive ammount, and have something that I know will bloody well keep working. All these R500 here and R1000 there for a mod are really starting to add up. I'd still LOVE a regulated mod, but I'm a little tired of rolling the dice.


http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-grand-tumbled-aluminium/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-grand-tumbled-aluminium/



Shhh, stop pointing people there. Its the third week in a month, I do not part ways with that sort of cash in this week 

I'm hoping 1 survives till next week, otherwise I will need to watch the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> I also hated the Subtank


@Andre try coiling it to 1.2 about at lower watts (i use mine at 15watt)


----------



## Mufasa

Thank you @Andre . I saw that part about the air hole last week in one of your posts. I have two air holes on the RM3 so I am pointing them to the left and right.


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Shhh, stop pointing people there. Its the third week in a month, I do not part ways with that sort of cash in this week
> 
> I'm hoping 1 survives till next week, otherwise I will need to watch the classifieds.


There is a good deal from Renesh in the classifieds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

LandyMan said:


> There is a good deal from Renesh in the classifieds



I saw that. Really nice deal, but may be spoken for already.


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw that. Really nice deal, but may be spoken for already.


Oh ja I forgot. Put in a second dibs for in case


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Andre try coiling it to 1.2 about at lower watts (i use mine at 15watt)


Tried various resistances, including 1.2 ohms. And the full range of power. Still did not like it. Have since sold it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> Thank you @Andre . I saw that part about the air hole last week in one of your posts. I have two air holes on the RM3 so I am pointing them to the left and right.


Perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great post about your Reo @Mufasa and wishing you all the best with it!

For me, the Reos have made my vaping journey fantastic. They are not necessarily liked by everyone because some people don't like mechs, some don't like building coils, some don't like squonking. But they are certainly very special. They give an exceptional customisable vape and are reliable. 

I have also bought lots of non-Reo things. Most of it hasn't been used all that much - more in the name of Science and testing. But the Reo seems to trump the vape on most of my other things. It could be because I know the Reo and am comfortable with building on it and using it but I do think I have put in my fair share of effort on some of the other non-Reo devices. I really do like my Lemo1 - it gives me a vape on my Strawberry Menthol that I particularly like and its for squonkless mindless vaping at the computer. And I figured out how to wick it so it behaves 90% of the time. And I like my Evod for the mornings. But at all other times, the Reos are just marvellous. 

Something I would like to emphasise is to spend the time setting up your Reo atty correctly and exploring. I think its pretty easy to get a very good vape on the RM2 for example - but to get it really exceptional and perfectly tuned in to your preferences, one needs to play with different gauges of wire, different IDs, different coil positions and different wicks. Time spent on this type of exploring and testing I think is well worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

Thank you for your post @Silver. I think I am now about halfway through all the Reo posts on this forum and I am making notes like crazy. I fully intend exploring all the Reonaut's suggestions and can't wait for the results

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So glad you are euphoric @Mufasa because sometimes I think I'm a little overboard with my love of REO's... but I have tried a lot of Vape Gear and there is a reason I use a REO 99,8% of the time... awesome vape and so easy to maintain!

The REO is simply a Chicken Dinner machine of note! Especially with a Cyclone with a slightly enlarged airhole!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini's a new Brass Mini's available shortly! Rob's message below...

"I will start listing the 14500 minis next week 6/24 No worries folks there is plenty to go around . 
I will have aluminum and brass mods . I will have some brass patina mods as well . I have also been making some nice brass patina grand and mini 2.1 doors"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, "brass patina". I'm sure those will be stunners


----------



## Alex

Mufasa said:


> After 3 days with the Reo I feel that I just have to report back on a few things. Yes I am probably still a bit euphoric about the Reo and struggle to be unbiased, but here goes.
> 
> I now fully understand why all the Reo owners drop everything else and use only their Reo. It is the simplest device ever. I can actually see every single part and nothing is hidden under covers or layers of plastic that is impossible to reach. I got the RM3 which I understand is not the best or easiest atty to use, but to me it is amazing so far. I haven’t used any of the other atties before, so this is my only point of reference. I have messed around with different coils, but for the last day and a half it has been a 26g coil, around a 1.5 mm drill bit, coming out at 0.7 Ohms. The Efest 3100 mAh battery fires it beautifully and the flavour and vapour is amazing. It took a bit of studying of Ohms law to figure out my best setup, but it was worth it.
> 
> I use mostly DIY juice, but my own kind of DIY. I basically use one flavour only on a 50/50 mix of 6mg. I haven’t got the expertise yet to mix different flavours, but will hopefully get there. Most of my DIY juice have a bit of menthol in the mix. The flavour on the Reo is so great that I’ve had to tone down the menthol a bit as it was becoming over powering. I have ordered some VM juices and cannot wait for it to arrive and to experience the flavours. I have vaped all the VM juices on the Nautilus, but I think on the Reo it is going to be fantastic.
> 
> I was using Nautilus minis most of my vaping journey, but it cannot compare to the Reo experience. I was worried that the Reo would be too harsh after the Nautilus, but it is the smoothest vape ever. I have tried the Subtank – I hated it. I have tried the Kayfun Lite – the damn wicking is such a hit and miss affair for me that I just gave up. That left me with only the Nautilus minis that I really enjoyed, but then I had the issue that coils only last 4-5 days. Hurghhh!!! I was going through 1 to 2 packs of coils a month and at R50 a coil it was frustrating me endlessly. I tried various rebuilds on the coils, but was never able to get the same performance as a new coil. We all have a vaping budget, even if we don’t want to admit it and I was constantly looking for better hardware instead of spending my money on interesting juices. Frustrating!!
> 
> It the Reo worth the money? I would have to say 100% yes. I got mine second hand, but knowing what I know now, I would gladly pay the price of a new one. Luckily they do appear in the Classifieds from time to time. My biggest win is the fact that I don’t have to spend hours contemplating new hardware and the frustration of not having money left over for good juices.
> 
> Blah blah blah. I know I am carrying on a bit so lets just stop right there.



Thanks for your detailed experience thus far @Mufasa, I too am still a ridiculously huge fan of my Reo Grands. If everyone stopped making vaping devices today, I would be content in the knowledge that I have a tool to last a lifetime, perhaps even longer. 

Remember to pay particular attention to the battery arcing with sub-ohm coils, if you see signs like black marks on your battery terminals, just scrape them off and use some dielectric grease which aids in keeping contaminants from entering the point of electrical contact.

Welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Aargh... the last two Reo Grands at VM are gone. 
Yaaaayy for the new owners 

Seriously, if you Reonauts could just relax with the buying of all Reo's for a sec, I'd appreciate it. You don't need to own every Reo ever made. You will survive.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac

You want a new one, or will you settle for a used one? I may have one available for you later on in this month.


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> You want a new one, or will you settle for a used one? I may have one available for you later on in this month.



Later in the month - I will take it!
I dont mind as long as it is a Grand and subohm upgraded. Those are the the only two parameters I have.


----------



## zadiac

It's a Silver Vein Grand LP and sub ohm capable. It still has the original 510, firing pin and spring in, but I have a maintenance kit with it and will include it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> It's a Silver Vein Grand LP and sub ohm capable. It still has the original 510, firing pin and spring in, but I have a maintenance kit with it and will include it.



Perfect man!
I will wait for you then, if you want to let her go when you ready, I will be grateful to buy it.


----------



## zadiac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Perfect man!
> I will wait for you then, if you want to let her go when you ready, I will be grateful to buy it.



I'll let you know soon. Waiting for someone to contact me about another bottom feeder that I want to buy, so Selene has to go as Davina (Woodvil) has now taken her place. You are of course most welcome to rename her if you wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini's a new Brass Mini's available shortly! Rob's message below...
> 
> "I will start listing the 14500 minis next week 6/24 No worries folks there is plenty to go around .
> I will have aluminum and brass mods . I will have some brass patina mods as well . I have also been making some nice brass patina grand and mini 2.1 doors"




Just to add to the excitement, he also mentioned this....

"I started painting them this week . I am also polishing some of the brass mini mods this week . It wont be long and I will start listing them. I will list some pictures monday"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzales

Hi all. I amnot sure where to ask this, so would the moderators please advise. I've quit the stinkies more than a year ago thanks to vaping and got myself a REO Grand lp in November last year from @Oupa. About two months ago i've quit vaping to and is very proud to say smoke and vape free. I would like to sell my REO with Reomiser 2 some kanthal, bottles ect. but have no idea what a second hand REO sells for any more. I know everybody is going to ask for photos and tell me to advertise it in the classified section and i will, but i would also like to say a very Thank you to this forum and all its members for always helping and giving advice. Surely one of the friendliest forums i have ever seen

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Hi all. I amnot sure where to ask this, so would the moderators please advise. I've quit the stinkies more than a year ago thanks to vaping and got myself a REO Grand lp in November last year from @Oupa. About two months ago i've quit vaping to and is very proud to say smoke and vape free. I would like to sell my REO with Reomiser 2 some kanthal, bottles ect. but have no idea what a second hand REO sells for any more. I know everybody is going to ask for photos and tell me to advertise it in the classified section and i will, but i would also like to say a very Thank you to this forum and all its members for always helping and giving advice. Surely one of the friendliest forums i have ever seen


Great stuff. A huge congrats. And thank you for the kind words.
I know @r0gue z0mbie is looking for a Reo, maybe PM him.
As to pricing - just check the classifieds archive section to get an idea - many Reos sold there.
All the best. Feel free to pop in for just a chat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gonzales said:


> Hi all. I amnot sure where to ask this, so would the moderators please advise. I've quit the stinkies more than a year ago thanks to vaping and got myself a REO Grand lp in November last year from @Oupa. About two months ago i've quit vaping to and is very proud to say smoke and vape free. I would like to sell my REO with Reomiser 2 some kanthal, bottles ect. but have no idea what a second hand REO sells for any more. I know everybody is going to ask for photos and tell me to advertise it in the classified section and i will, but i would also like to say a very Thank you to this forum and all its members for always helping and giving advice. Surely one of the friendliest forums i have ever seen



Hi @Gonzales 
Congrats on your efforts to quit stinkies - sorry to see you quitting vaping as well - but congrats nonetheless. So long. Wishing you all the best for your smoke and vapour free future...

As for 2nd hand Reos, a new one with RM2 at VM is about R3,000. So I would say a good 2nd hand price is in the region of R2,000. But dont only take my word for it, check out the Classifieds and see for yourself. 

When you post your ad, try be as descriptive as possible. (Eg Sub ohm contacts, stock/asjusted airhole on RM2)

All the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I know @r0gue z0mbie is looking for a Reo, maybe PM him.



Thank you 
I am just waiting to see if @zadiac will be selling his, in which case I have asked to buy it.


----------



## rogue zombie

Am I correct in thinking RM2's are not lung-hitting atty's? 
As far as I know the airholes are small

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks guys. Will surely keep in touch and will always be referring people to this forum
Yes rOgue you are spot on about the RM2, it is not made to be a lung hitting atty. This one is standard. I will put it in the classifieds later on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you
> I am just waiting to see if @zadiac will be selling his, in which case I have asked to buy it.



I will be selling to you mate. Just waiting for an overseas modder to confirm with me about selling one of his wooden mods to me. This will all probably be happening on Monday or Tuesday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> I will be selling to you mate. Just waiting for an overseas modder to confirm with me about selling one of his wooden mods to me. This will all probably be happening on Monday or Tuesday.



Awesome


----------



## DoubleD

Just a thought that I totally agree with from the modmaster that I could not help but share --

"A Reo is a tool like a hammer or a fine wood chisel they never go out of date. Learn how to use it maintain it and it will be by your side for the rest of your life . I think this is something lots of people miss or don't understand . Its a old school tool in a modern world . The whole roast your lung cloud chasing fad will pass eventually one has to ask himself why am I doing this . Slamming through massive amounts of juice ripping through batteries like a hog on a bucket of slop . Eventually people get back to there lives and blowing massive clouds doesn't really fit into most peoples daily activities . 

The sad part is were the green horns start there vaping journey today . They never even try a nice single coil build at a respectable ohm . They start out chasing the cloud on a 40 pound atty . Its to bad it has to be this way I could go on and on but I wont and I would probably offend someone and that is not my intent . That is my rant enjoy the day "



 Okay bye now

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Am I correct in thinking RM2's are not lung-hitting atty's?
> As far as I know the airholes are small



Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
Sorry for the late response, dont know if it helps anymore
But yes, the RM2 is designed for mouth to lung
Unbelievable flavour when configured correctly. And monstrous throat hit with the right juice and coil placement. Its not however a big cloud producer. 
I use 3 RM2's on a daily basis. And have been doing so for over a year. Anyone who has a Reo and likes mouth to lung should at least try the RM2 in my view. 

Yesterday I rigged up the Cyclone in single coil mode and it too has great flavour. Ive only vaped one juice on it and one coil, so i cant say for sure, but the flavour is there and its also a mouth to lung device. (Cyclone cap, not cyclops cap)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

DoubleD said:


> The sad part is were the green horns start there vaping journey today . They never even try a nice single coil build at a respectable ohm . They start out chasing the cloud on a 40 pound atty


Totally agree


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Just a thought that I totally agree with from the modmaster that I could not help but share --
> 
> "A Reo is a tool like a hammer or a fine wood chisel they never go out of date. Learn how to use it maintain it and it will be by your side for the rest of your life . I think this is something lots of people miss or don't understand . Its a old school tool in a modern world . The whole roast your lung cloud chasing fad will pass eventually one has to ask himself why am I doing this . Slamming through massive amounts of juice ripping through batteries like a hog on a bucket of slop . Eventually people get back to there lives and blowing massive clouds doesn't really fit into most peoples daily activities .
> 
> The sad part is were the green horns start there vaping journey today . They never even try a nice single coil build at a respectable ohm . They start out chasing the cloud on a 40 pound atty . Its to bad it has to be this way I could go on and on but I wont and I would probably offend someone and that is not my intent . That is my rant enjoy the day "
> 
> 
> 
> Okay bye now


Yes, seems to me temp sensing might also be a passing fad. Starting to see comments like "sales gimmick", "gave up on tc", "back to Kanthal", etcetera popping up with more and more frequency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> Sorry for the late response, dont know if it helps anymore
> But yes, the RM2 is designed for mouth to lung
> Unbelievable flavour when configured correctly. And monstrous throat hit with the right juice and coil placement. Its not however a big cloud producer.
> I use 3 RM2's on a daily basis. And have been doing so for over a year. Anyone who has a Reo and likes mouth to lung should at least try the RM2 in my view.
> 
> Yesterday I rigged up the Cyclone in single coil mode and it too has great flavour. Ive only vaped one juice on it and one coil, so i cant say for sure, but the flavour is there and its also a mouth to lung device. (Cyclone cap, not cyclops cap)



Thank you.
I like the look of the RM2, but unfortunately Mouth to Lung now feels like a different language. So I need to stick to the lung-hitting attys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you.
> I like the look of the RM2, but unfortunately Mouth to Lung now feels like a different language. So I need to stick to the lung-hitting attys.


Lol. Put my RM2 on today after about 4 or so months. Can't do mouth to lung hits anymore, so will be in the classifieds soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Man I love the Reo.

I wasn't happy with the battery rattle as the spring was a little "used". Swapped out the spring, bath, dialelectiric greased her up. Put it all back together... and it's like new. Singing like a bird in Spring.

Cyclists will get it. When you have a proper bike that gets serviced etc. After some serious use, you pit stop, tighten this, oil that. Then that first ride when everything is tight and slick... just magic.

My Reo is probably over a year old, and aside a scuff or two that I may have added  it works like new. A bespoke new mod that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Man I love the Reo.



Yip unless you have a REO and look after it you don't understand... I don't even argue anymore... granted I'm not a cloud chaser and am not a big sub ohm boy... and for my style there is simply nothing that beats a REO. I have a few mods and there is a REO in my hand 97% of the time because it simply works so well for me... so yes I hear you loud and clear and understand completely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip unless you have a REO and look after it you don't understand... I don't even argue anymore... granted I'm not a cloud chaser and am not a big sub ohm boy... and for my style there is simply nothing that beats a REO. I have a few mods and there is a REO in my hand 97% of the time because it simply works so well for me... so yes I hear you loud and clear and understand completely!



I subohm, and it suits my style just great too 
But ya, its the ownership and experience of one, that makes you get it.

I think even if you a high-powered or temp-control fan, having a REO for those fail safe moments is something all vapers should try. That go to mod when all else fails. It's like a diesel-powered generator in South Africa lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Man I love the Reo.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the battery rattle as the spring was a little "used". Swapped out the spring, bath, dialelectiric greased her up. Put it all back together... and it's like new. Singing like a bird in Spring.
> 
> Cyclists will get it. When you have a proper bike that gets serviced etc. After some serious use, you pit stop, tighten this, oil that. Then that first ride when everything is tight and slick... just magic.
> 
> My Reo is probably over a year old, and aside a scuff or two that I may have added  it works like new. A bespoke new mod that is.



Yes, for me, its the whole pit stop and indestructible thing that the Reo has going. I cant get over it, I take my time with the pit stops but yet it only takes me 5mins and when I take that first toot, I've always got a smile on my face, never fails. 
And then there's my job, my Reo takes a pounding but yet she just keeps chucking along as she did when I first got her.

My Reo is perfect for what I want from a device, the only problem I see with a Reo is that I only have one. That needs to change asap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

DoubleD said:


> Yes, for me, its the whole pit stop and indestructible thing that the Reo has going. I cant get over it, I take my time with the pit stops but yet it only takes me 5mins and when I take that first toot, I've always got a smile on my face, never fails.
> And then there's my job, my Reo takes a pounding but yet she just keeps chucking along as she did when I first got her.
> 
> My Reo is perfect for what I want from a device, the only problem I see with a Reo is that I only have one. That needs to change asap!



Oh yes, two or three Reo's would be the business! 

My mod, in general, because of the disaster that is ME, needs to be tough. I don't know, I must have been born with two left feet and two left hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> My Reo is perfect for what I want from a device, the only problem I see with a Reo is that I only have one. That needs to change asap!



I understand and agree with that statement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

I cant for the love of vape, find the thread where this was discussed. Maybe @johan will remember?

Anyway, found this "oh-no" Battery level indicator and that it was pretty cool:
https://www.riecktron.co.za/en/product/1711





Page blurp - 
"
Under-powering a digital device can sometimes have pretty nasty consequences. Brown-out conditions can cause memory to get written or overwritten in odd ways, can cause unexpected behavior in connected systems and just generally screw up your day. One way to avoid this is to keep an eye on your battery voltage and turn off the system before it gets too low (or plug it in). We’ve whipped up a little board to help you out with this situation: the “Uh-oh” battery level indicator.

At the heart of the “Uh-oh” board is the TL431ACLPG shunt regulator diode. The reference voltage can be adjusted by using the trimpot on board. When the battery connected to the board reaches that voltage, the shunt allows current to flow through the LED, alerting you to a low battery situation. In order to set the appropriate reference voltage, you can use the formula found in the schematic to calculate your desired resistance and set it using the trimpot and a multimeter measuring resistance across the provided test points.

This board comes as a “bag of parts” kit. All of the parts are through-hole and it shouldn’t take long to solder together. The footprint of each part is clearly marked on the PCB to help you throw it together.

*Kit Includes: *


‘Uh-oh’ Through-hole PCB
10mm Diffused Green LED
JST Wire Assembly
TL431ACLPG IC
JST Right-Angle Connector
10K Trimpot
330 Ohm Resistor "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@DoubleD, here is the thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/an-idea-and-if-some-assistance-required.t11001/page-4#post-217399, but the kit you suggested will suffice. The only differences are: (1) size - to fit behind 6ml squonk bottle, (2) 0.1% accuracy utilizing different components, (3) Battery 'OK' -, and Battery 'Low' indication.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

I enjoyed this post from ECF. 

_Well, it's been 1 full year now of using a Reo Grand product. Buying a Reo was the BEST decision I made in the vaping world, and very glad I chose to give it a try. My Copper Vein (Chewbacca) still roars like a Wookie, and vapes like a freight train!!

The 1 year anniversary was Tuesday, but I was so busy working that I didn't have to even realize it. I did have a gratifying experience though that made me realize it.

While on a "smoke" break at work (Tuesday), I was sitting at a table using my Reo Grand. This cute chic sat down beside me. She was using some metal box with a DNA board, and a big dripper on top. She sat it on the table, and then sat a 30ml glass bottle of juice beside it. She began to tie her shoe, and as I noticed this concoction on the table... the conversation began.

She built her own Clapton coil and was vaping dual coils at .2 ohms. We talked about the safety of that, and of couse... I showed her Chewie. Talked to her about the concept of Squonking. Informed her that she could do low builds like .2 builds on the Reo, and of course, could use many different dual coil atomizers like the Derringer, Rogue, and etc as well. She even held my Reo and looked at it._

_As we talked, I noticed rain clouds gathering on this 90 degree hot day. Many concerns flooded my thoughts. I had to mention the BEST part of using a Reo was not having to worry about electronic boards going out!She was very interested in that part (since it was about to pour down rain), and wanted to know where to get one. She mentioned a time that she accidentally dropped her box (didn't even want to know what it was that she was using), and worried if the drop damaged it. I told her of course about where to get the Reo Grand (Reosmods.com), and mentioned Russ's abuse video.  She was very interested in the mechanical 'bottom squonker', and said she would look into it.

As she rushed off back to her job... I sat there with a very happy, content feeling. As I vaped ole, reliable Chewbacca, I thought about many " What IF" possibilities that could quickly become a reality.
What IF..._

_It Rained, and she had it in her hand as she going to her car? Water would get in it. _
_Sweat and perspiration from her hands ran down the button cracks, and got on the boards and electronic parts?_
_She left it in her car all day in 90 degree heat? _
_She left it in her call all day on a cold, snowy day with freezing temperatures? _
_She dropped it off the smoking area loading dock - onto the concrete?_
_A glass of water was spilled, and it sat in a pool of water?_
_...list goes on.

All the above is something Reo Grand users don't have to worry about since it has no boards or electronic parts. We have other things in life to deal with, and it's a HUGE RELIEF to not have to worry about those scenarios!

Anyway, thank you ModFather for making the Reo Grand. The reliability, dependability, and confidence of it working when you need it too ...is well worth $160.

Now, if I could just control this Reo'itis condition.  Although Han Solo and Chewbacca keep me going, I'm still wondering if Boba Fett (Metallic Blue / Black door) is gonna come looking for them, or Greedo (Kawasaki Green) will visit Solo in the bar. Perhaps Princess Leia (Solid White) should be with Solo. What if Vader (Black SL/LP); Troopers (White SL/LP / Black door) and the Emporer (Metallic Red SL/LP) bagan to battle our Rebels? 
..........awwww, see how Reo'itis works on people. 
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/1yr-anniversary-of-using-reo-grand.692663/_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That is a classic post indeed @Andre!
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Hey guys.
I need help..I reached my 1year stinkie free mile stone the 20th of August and I can't believe where I started with a ego style pen vaporizer on 18mg juice...and any flavour went..And 60ml Juice was almost enough for a month.
Now Im down to 6 and 3 mg juice but klapping 300ml juice a month!!! I buy local desert flavours wich is cheaper than the import stuff but hell I can't carry on like this...Lung hits are the only satisfying vaping method for me....
Now I have the Rm2 Wich doesn't suite my vaping style..But wouldn't I get the same levels of nicotine mouth to lung on higher nic juice than Huge clouds Sub ohm straight lung hits..?Even if I force myself to do so..Has anyone been in the same situation as me?Please any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## Silver

Gert_Koen said:


> Hey guys.
> I need help..I reached my 1year stinkie free mile stone the 20th of August and I can't believe where I started with a ego style pen vaporizer on 18mg juice...and any flavour went..And 60ml Juice was almost enough for a month.
> Now Im down to 6 and 3 mg juice but klapping 300ml juice a month!!! I buy local desert flavours wich is cheaper than the import stuff but hell I can't carry on like this...Lung hits are the only satisfying vaping method for me....
> Now I have the Rm2 Wich doesn't suite my vaping style..But wouldn't I get the same levels of nicotine mouth to lung on higher nic juice than Huge clouds Sub ohm straight lung hits..?Even if I force myself to do so..Has anyone been in the same situation as me?Please any advice would be appreciated..



Hi @Gert_Koen
I was an exclusive mouth to lung vaper for a long time until i started dabbling with lung hits and was persuaded by my fellow vaper and Reonaut @Alex to go with lung hits

I am now about 50/50 mouth to lung versus lung hit. I enjoy them both for different reasons and both satisfy me depending on what i need.

In the mornings, i need a mild MTL - i use the Evod1, dont laugh
For a strong tobacco hit, its the RM2 with a good tobacco (eg Blackbird or HHV juices)
For mindless vaping at the computer, i like the restrictive low power lung hit on the Lemo1 (not very juice hungry)
For more volume and satisfaction its the Nuppins on the Reos in full lung hit mode. But you are right this goes through juice quickly.

I share your frustration that lung hits typically use way more juice and one usually needs much lower nic. My juice consumption has more than doubled since i started including lung hits.

I always have two mouth to lung devices at hand with strong 18mg juice in them. My "tobacco Reo" has the RM2 and mostly Blackbird or another hard hitting tobacco in there.

My Nuppins usually have a mentholated fruit. And at lower nic, around 9 or 12mg.

So every now and then I need a strong hit and I take a few mouth to lung hits on the Blackbird and that limits the amount of lung hits I need. So its a balance. Interestingly, i dont like the lung hit with the tobaccoes when I feel the need for a strong concentrated hit.

If i was just lung hitting low nic i would be using WAY more juice.

What I also do with the lung hit juice is buy local 18mg and dilute it down to about 9mg. This makes it cheaper and with the right juice there is not too much flavour loss. I also occasionally do some basic DIY which helps too.

Hopefully this can help you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Silver said:


> Hi @Gert_Koen
> I was an exclusive mouth to lung vaper for a long time until i started dabbling with lung hits and was persuaded by my fellow vaper and Reonaut @Alex to go with lung hits
> 
> I am now about 50/50 mouth to lung versus lung hit. I enjoy them both for different reasons and both satisfy me depending on what i need.
> 
> In the mornings, i need a mild MTL - i use the Evod1, dont laugh
> For a strong tobacco hit, its the RM2 with a good tobacco (eg Blackbird or HHV juices)
> For mindless vaping at the computer, i like the restrictive low power lung hit on the Lemo1 (not very juice hungry)
> For more volume and satisfaction its the Nuppins on the Reos in full lung hit mode. But you are right this goes through juice quickly.
> 
> I share your frustration that lung hits typically use way more juice and one usually needs much lower nic. My juice consumption has more than doubled since i started including lung hits.
> 
> I always have two mouth to lung devices at hand with strong 18mg juice in them. My "tobacco Reo" has the RM2 and mostly Blackbird or another hard hitting tobacco in there.
> 
> My Nuppins usually have a mentholated fruit. And at lower nic, around 9 or 12mg.
> 
> So every now and then I need a strong hit and I take a few mouth to lung hits on the Blackbird and that limits the amount of lung hits I need. So its a balance. Interestingly, i dont like the lung hit with the tobaccoes when I feel the need for a strong concentrated hit.
> 
> If i was just lung hitting low nic i would be using WAY more juice.
> 
> What I also do with the lung hit juice is buy local 18mg and dilute it down to about 9mg. This makes it cheaper and with the right juice there is not too much flavour loss. I also occasionally do some basic DIY which helps too.
> 
> Hopefully this can help you.


Thank you for the advice @Silver 

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Gert_Koen from my personal experience, I got into DIY because of the changes in my vape style. 

With the easy vaping that is the REO, I vape 10ml a day without trying to vape a lot.

Also low milligrams nic. But I can't go to mouth-to-lung on higher mlg because dual mouth to lung is exactly the way I like it now.

So, either get a few DIY juices going for your all day vaping juices, or wait till the juice makers catch a wake up. 

They are starting to get that we consume high amounts of liquid on our current setups - look at Muffin Man for example, but I think it will take a while longer before they realise 30ml at $22 is not quenching the thirst.

So until then, seriously, try get a few DIY juices going... and vape the way you want.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gert_Koen

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Gert_Koen from my personal experience, I got into DIY because of the changes in my vape style.
> 
> With the easy vaping that is the REO, I vape 10ml a day without trying to vape a lot.
> 
> Also low milligrams nic. But I can't go to mouth-to-lung on higher mlg because dual mouth to lung is exactly the way I like it now.
> 
> So, either get a few DIY juices going for your all day vaping juices, or wait till the juice makers catch a wake up.
> 
> They are starting to get that we consume high amounts of liquid on our current setups - look at Muffin Man for example, but I think it will take a while longer before they realise 30ml at $22 is not quenching the thirst.
> 
> So until then, seriously, try get a few DIY juices going... and vape the way you want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have a friend wich has quite the touch for juice making and I actually suggested I would pay for half the Diy stuff that he needs to makes us lekker juice..Im on my 3rd or 4th Grand Reo bottle fill for the day! 

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gert_Koen said:


> I have a friend wich has quite the touch for juice making and I actually suggested I would pay for half the Diy stuff that he needs to makes us lekker juice..Im on my 3rd or 4th Grand Reo bottle fill for the day!
> 
> Sent using a telegraph



Thats it man. Get some lekker DIY stuff going to fill the gap. And save the "good stuff" for when you relaxing.

At this point, my all day vape is a cheap but nice Banana/ Pear Coconut Mint/Menthol mix that costs me around R1 per mil. Its nice, not the best, but it keeps my nic levels happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thats it man. Get some lekker DIY stuff going to fill the gap. And save the "good stuff" for when you relaxing.
> 
> At this point, my all day vape is a cheap but nice Banana/ Pear Coconut Mint/Menthol mix that costs me around R1 per mil. Its nice, not the best, but it keeps my nic level happy


Thats my aim R1 a ml and not feel guilty!Shaw quite a interesting mix up you got going there 

Sent using a telegraph


----------



## Christos

My  on the matter. 
I was going through about 40ml a day on tanks 6mg.

When I moved to a reo 6mg makes me buzz like a fridge. 
I'm down to 3mg but I'm going through 2 6ml reo bottles a day. I can't explain the drop in consumption except I exclusively use reos now. 

I do occasionally feel I need a big buzz and use a a non bf dripper on a 150w mod with 6mg to give me a kick. 

Also I rarely buy pre made juice these days for the following reasons. 
1. It's crap expensive. 
2. It tastes horrible and it was crap expensive for a cuboard space jogger. 

I diy all my juice at about R1 a ml and I get to have flavours that I like and enjoy. 

Also weird and strong flavours usually onset cluster migrane headaches for me. 

If you look at diy please look into getting a sweeter for dessert style flavours and a sour for fruit style flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gert_Koen said:


> Thats my aim R1 a ml and not feel guilty!Shaw quite a interesting mix up you got going there
> 
> Sent using a telegraph



Ya its fairly simple getting a "pleasant" mix going by sticking with flavours you like. Its the reaaallly good juices that are difficult to get right. But like you say, I don't need to feel guilty about my own personal habit.

I could easily spend R2000 a month on juice - NO THANK YOU.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen

Reo dual cell Box mod!
5100mah and 45 amps at my disposal. 
Running Dual 0.3 ohm build in Goliath v2.
All part used authentic Reo..
Reo has not been altered as in holes drilled etc.
You either going to love or hate it!And me for putting a Tank on a Reo..




 

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DoubleD

Some 3wks ago, after a pit stop, a magnet fell out of my Reo door, with out cleaning the hole properly I went ahead and QBond the magnet back in the hole only to have it sticking out a tad 

Now this magnet will not budge, no matter how much heat or acetone I throw at it. 

 So now my last resort is to drill the ***** out lol

So if you're going to replace a magnet, be sure to clean the old adhesive from the hole beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Some 3wks ago, after a pit stop, a magnet fell out of my Reo door, with out cleaning the hole properly I went ahead and QBond the magnet back in the hole only to have it sticking out a tad
> 
> Now this magnet will not budge, no matter how much heat or acetone I throw at it.
> 
> So now my last resort is to drill the ***** out lol
> 
> So if you're going to replace a magnet, be sure to clean the old adhesive from the hole beforehand.


Can one not file the magnet down?


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Can one not file the magnet down?



I've tried that in the past with no real success. Heating it with a blowtorch above 900°C to 1000°C will cause it to permanently lose its magnetism this is called it's Curie Temperature.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh crap I lost a magnet too.

I actually heard something drop, at the mall parking lot. Had the Reo in hand, and thought, well it can't be from the Reo lol  
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> Can one not file the magnet down?





Alex said:


> I've tried that in the past with no real success. Heating it with a blowtorch above 900°C to 1000°C will cause it to permanently lose its magnetism this is called it's Curie Temperature.



I tried filing it down tonight but stopped because the magnet has already lost 95% of its magnetism from heating it up with a soldering iron.


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> I tried filing it down tonight but stopped because the magnet has already lost 95% of its magnetism from heating it up with a soldering iron.


I think I read somewhere that it actually is very easy drilling it out as it will quickly crumble once you have gotten past the outer part. Then you can just scrape it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Oh no @DoubleD 
That is terrible news about your magnet
Sorry man

I had to replace two magnets about 4 months ago. I did clean the hole first, but there wasnt much adhesive in there at all. Maybe thats why it fell out. 

Your situation would make me really upset

Maybe there is some way else that can work. I just dont know myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

DoubleD said:


> Some 3wks ago, after a pit stop, a magnet fell out of my Reo door, with out cleaning the hole properly I went ahead and QBond the magnet back in the hole only to have it sticking out a tad
> 
> Now this magnet will not budge, no matter how much heat or acetone I throw at it.
> 
> So now my last resort is to drill the ***** out lol
> 
> So if you're going to replace a magnet, be sure to clean the old adhesive from the hole beforehand.


Been through that. You have to be super carefull drilling the magnet on the door. The material under the magnet is the thickness off a ballhair. Just a bit to far down and you punch a proud point out on the front of the door. Use a drillpress with an accurate stop. You need to get all the way through the magnet to get it to crumble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex

@DoubleD, when you do get it out you should rather try using a 5 minute epoxy instead of superglue. 

edit. One thing that eventually worked for me... holding the bottom of the door - swing it down flat like a hammer onto the edge of the kitchen sink a few times.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD

Thanks guys, as soon as I get to a drill press I'm sure it will come out easily, @Gazzacpt thank you for the heads up, I eye balled the door to be 1.5mm where as we know the magnet is 1mm  so ya not much room for error.
I hope the drilling action will twist the magnet loose before I even get through it, maybe a drop or 2 of acetone while drilling will help things along.
Wish I had a Dremel press, that would've been perfect for the job

@Alex I think I might just go the epoxy route this time, that way I still have time to get it into position, that Qbond is awesome but you need to be snappy when working with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

DoubleD said:


> Thanks guys, as soon as I get to a drill press I'm sure it will come out easily, @Gazzacpt thank you for the heads up, I eye balled the door to be 1.5mm where as we know the magnet is 1mm  so ya not much room for error.
> I hope the drilling action will twist the magnet loose before I even get through it, maybe a drop or 2 of acetone while drilling will help things along.
> Wish I had a Dremel press, that would've been perfect for the job
> 
> @Alex I think I might just go the epoxy route this time, that way I still have time to get it into position, that Qbond is awesome but you need to be snappy when working with it.



The Q-bond stuff is a nightmare to work with in this situation, also got the T-shirt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> The Q-bond stuff is a nightmare to work with in this situation, also got the T-shirt


I've glued myself to so many things with Q-bond. Its still an integral part of my toolbox though. Fixes just about anything from dropped fridge magnets to motorcycle fairings and broken radiators in a pinch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> I've glued myself to so many things with Q-bond. Its still an integral part of my toolbox though. Fixes just about anything from dropped fridge magnets to motorcycle fairings and broken radiators in a pinch.



It's really good for paper cuts


----------



## Genosmate

DoubleD said:


> Thanks guys, as soon as I get to a drill press I'm sure it will come out easily, @Gazzacpt thank you for the heads up, I eye balled the door to be 1.5mm where as we know the magnet is 1mm  so ya not much room for error.
> I hope the drilling action will twist the magnet loose before I even get through it, maybe a drop or 2 of acetone while drilling will help things along.
> Wish I had a Dremel press, that would've been perfect for the job
> 
> @Alex I think I might just go the epoxy route this time, that way I still have time to get it into position, that Qbond is awesome but you need to be snappy when working with it.


Drilling neo magnets with a small HSS bit isn't easy,if you can,try and centre drill it first.I had to get one out and used a slot drill.
I use super glue to bond magnets in the mods I make.The only really successful glue I've tried has been the gel,I've tried four brands of the runny stuff and none worked well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

A tip for anyone who gets fingers stuck together (like me) when gluing the tiny magnets.Lay a piece of masking tape (sticky side up) over the magnets in the Reo body place the new magnet over the one which will oppose it when fitted in the door,the magnet will stick to the tape.Lift up the tape and then glue the magnet in the door before removing the tape.Also helps in making sure you get the magnet fitted the right way.Before I did this I put one in the wrong way and thats why I know its a pain to get out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> A tip for anyone who gets fingers stuck together (like me) when gluing the tiny magnets.Lay a piece of masking tape (sticky side up) over the magnets in the Reo body place the new magnet over the one which will oppose it when fitted in the door,the magnet will stick to the tape.Lift up the tape and then glue the magnet in the door before removing the tape.Also helps in making sure you get the magnet fitted the right way.Before I did this I put one in the wrong way and thats why I know its a pain to get out!


Morning @Genosmate i did the magnet the wrong side up thing and it was a mission to get out. A wile back @Silver was about to do his magnet and i gave him this advice: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-mail.t1536/page-84#post-197491

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Just did my coil build on my Radius atty.
28 Kanthal, 6wraps, 2.5mm 0.54 ohm. It rocks. Awsome wape. Exatly what I want. The best Ashy Bac by far. Thanks for your support and guidance Andre. Reo's Rock

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape_r

Hi guys. I just got my first Reo today. A beautiful Reo mini with a rm2, however this atty does not exactly suit my vaping style. I generally enjoy a more warmer denser vape, rather than a mouth to lung. So what I want to know is what would be the best bf atty to get as well as where I can get one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys. I just got my first Reo today. A beautiful Reo mini with a rm2, however this atty does not exactly suit my vaping style. I generally enjoy a more warmer denser vape, rather than a mouth to lung. So what I want to know is what would be the best bf atty to get as well as where I can get one. Thanks in advance!


You could make the air hole larger, but if too big you will lose flavour. And it still might not be enough for you. So, yes, I agree another atty would probably be a good idea.

BF atomizers are very scarce at the moment. Sir Vape has the Vortice, which I have not tried, but @Christos has and likes it here. Find it here. Other than that watch the classifieds for the Atomic, Odin and Derringer (I can think of now). These are all 22 mm atties - so you will have an overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> You could make the air hole larger, but if too big you will lose flavour. And it still might not be enough for you. So, yes, I agree another atty would probably be a good idea.
> 
> BF atomizers are very scarce at the moment. Sir Vape has the Vortice, which I have not tried, but @Kaizer has and likes it. Find it here. Other than that watch the classifieds for the Atomic, Odin and Derringer (I can think of now). These are all 22 mm atties - so you will have an overhang.


@Andre, I am sooo impressed with this radius atty. I think it would be perfect for Vape_r. He is searching for the exact same vape as me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, I am sooo impressed with this radius atty. I think it would be perfect for Vape_r. He is searching for the exact same vape as me.


Yes, that is an option too, thank you - available here @Vape_r.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r

Thanks for the advice guys. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

After having a bad coil day with the chalice, I decided to make life easy last night and coiled the Atomic...... Vaped like a boss all day long today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD

redeyedancer said:


> I should have one built and ready to show very soon . If all goes well I will post pics of the metal prototype later this week . I have already made one of wood and all the parts which is how I do all of them before I start milling aluminum . It should be groovy I made this one for me if you like dead simple this mod will be a mod to have . I just started milling aluminum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

DoubleD said:


> redeyedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have one built and ready to show very soon . If all goes well I will post pics of the metal prototype later this week . I have already made one of wood and all the parts which is how I do all of them before I start milling aluminum . It should be groovy I made this one for me if you like dead simple this mod will be a mod to have . I just started milling aluminum
Click to expand...

































redeyedancer said:


> I should have some pics up later tonight the metal proto is just about ready its in the tumbler . I will assemble it later and share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Can somebody please explain to me. I don't know exactly how to work it out...

I knew dual coils 0.5ohm 26guage worked out to vaping around 30 watts. 

Now I built 0.3ohm 24guage duals. What's that? Around 40watts?

I wanted a cooler vape from thicker wire. But 0.5ohm duals were a whopping 8 wraps, which barely squeezed in the Derringer. And it took around half an hour to heat up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Watts= volts x amps
So in your case 3.7volts/ 0.3ohm=12.333Amps
therefore the watts=12.333A x 3.7V =45.63Watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can somebody please explain to me. I don't know exactly how to work it out...
> 
> I knew dual coils 0.5ohm 26guage worked out to vaping around 30 watts.
> 
> Now I built 0.3ohm 24guage duals. What's that? Around 40watts?
> 
> I wanted a cooler vape from thicker wire. But 0.5ohm duals were a whopping 8 wraps, which barely squeezed in the Derringer. And it took around half an hour to heat up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
The formula to calculate the Wattage is Vsquared/R
So at 0.5ohms, if V is 4V, then wattage is 32W. So you right - about 30 W
At 0.3 ohms, it would be more like 48 Watts

But remember than in duals connected in parallel like you have, the power is shared between the coils. So in the 0.3 ohm example, it is only about 24 Watts per coil. 

I think the thick wire needs a lot more power to heat up faster otherwise it is very slow
Thats why i often prefer the 28g duals in my Nuppin. The 26g is ok but it has quite a bit of ramp up and long cool down. Also less crisp for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

That is measured at 3.7V, which is basically a flat battery. Measure at around 4.2V for a fresh battery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

By the way @r0gue z0mbie I liked 3mm ID, 24G,7 wraps dual coils in my Derringers. Also had good luck with 2mm ID, 26G and 8wraps dual.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> I think the thick wire needs a lot more power to heat up faster otherwise it is very slow
> Thats why i often prefer the 28g duals in my Nuppin. The 26g is ok but it has quite a bit of ramp up and long cool down. Also less crisp for me



Ya, the ramp up is a bit slower than I like. But 26g and thinner wire, in a Derringer is slightly warmer vapour than I like. In the Marquis I prefer the 28g, because the atty produces cooler vapour.



Viper_SA said:


> By the way @r0gue z0mbie I liked 3mm ID, 24G,7 wraps dual coils in my Derringers. Also had good luck with 2mm ID, 26G and 8wraps dual.



I must get more Kuro ID things. I only have a 2.5.


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Not too late! @BigB will have plenty in the morning! They just arrived and will be delivered to Brian tomorrow!
> 
> Bad news and good news... the bad news is the caps are really tight... the good news is once you get the cap off and juice the o-rings it's nice and leak proof! Happy Days!
> 
> View attachment 39034





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya, the ramp up is a bit slower than I like. But 26g and thinner wire, in a Derringer is slightly warmer vapour than I like. In the Marquis I prefer the 28g, because the atty produces cooler vapour.
> 
> 
> 
> I must get more Kuro ID things. I only have a 2.5.



Precision screwdrivers man, that's how I roll. (no pun intended)

Try a 2.5mm, 24G, 7 wrap single coil maybe.I like those too. 
Also did a dual 1.4mm, 26G, think it was 10 wraps. Nice flavor, but had to squonk after almost every hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Precision screwdrivers man, that's how I roll. (no pun intended)
> 
> Try a 2.5mm, 24G, 7 wrap single coil maybe.I like those too.
> Also did a dual 1.4mm, 26G, think it was 10 wraps. Nice flavor, but had to squonk after almost every hit



Lol...

Yip, I was thinking a 24g single coil.

Its just I love the way I position the duals in a Derringer. I never get leaking from over-squonking. I put them in at 45 degrees, cotton haning in from one side of each coil... Plenty room for juice... and dont remember a leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya, the ramp up is a bit slower than I like. But 26g and thinner wire, in a Derringer is slightly warmer vapour than I like. In the Marquis I prefer the 28g, because the atty produces cooler vapour.
> 
> 
> 
> I must get more Kuro ID things. I only have a 2.5.



Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
Maybe if you want it a tad cooler, do an extra wrap or two to raise the resistance slightly. Instead of using thicker wire that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> Maybe if you want it a tad cooler, do an extra wrap or two to raise the resistance slightly. Instead of using thicker wire that is.



Hey Silver..... ah yes, I shouldve tried that first lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

You know, if there is one tip I can give any newcomer, it would be find the right temperature vapour you like.

Im enjoying my juices so much more now that my coil setup is cooler.

It makes such a difference! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

"I'm going to buy a Reo" - said the smart person.

 True story bru

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

But seriously, I'VE used one mod, the same working mod, for 5 months now.

And they said it couldn't be done...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Ditto and I don't feel like buying the latest mods or tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Although I'm still waiting for Odin 2.

Wasn't there talk of a Odin 2? Or did I dream it up.


----------



## Silver

Just chipping in here

I have used my Reos every day since May 2014
I use the Lemo1 for one juice just because i like the flavour it produces
And my Evod1 for first vape in the morning

But the Reos are doing just as well as they did 18 months ago. Remarkable devices. Huge respect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I won't say I won't buy anything else, but my failproof workhorse will always be a Reo, if I can help it.

Reability is a scarce thing nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Here you go @r0gue z0mbie http://www.lokilab.com/category-s/100.htm
Odin V2. Has bigger air flow holes, but not much else. Check out the new router tips

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Here you go @r0gue z0mbie http://www.lokilab.com/category-s/100.htm
> Odin V2. Has bigger air flow holes, but not much else. Check out the new router tips



Oh so are already good to go.

All I needed was a tiny bit more airflow, so perfect then. Will have to look at one in the new year.


----------



## DoubleD

There's just way too much 'awesome' going on here!

I get my Reo randomly whilst leaving work
Got totally excited and drove home
Ripped that courier bag open like I'm hulk
"Ahh", I said, "inside, lay'ith the righteous path!"
Opening the envelop was like the first, magical
In my hand she went, Lagertha! my wench, may you never leave my side.
Christos, her ex lover, bathed her well, she was spotless.
Ran her under hot water anyway
Dried her off
Greased her points 
Filled her up with a golden oldie
Gave her a fresh cell
Screwed on the magical O16
Mounted my kiss coil
Wicked with Rayon love
Sqooouuunk'ed

LOVE
_____by Lagertha



I've got Alessandra rocking VM XXX in an O16 in one hand and Lagertha rocking The Virus in an O16 in the other hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> There's just way too much 'awesome' going on here!
> 
> I get my Reo randomly whilst leaving work
> Got totally excited and drove home
> Ripped that courier bag open like I'm hulk
> "Ahh", I said, "inside, lay'ith the righteous path!"
> Opening the envelop was like the first, magical
> In my hand she went, Lagertha! my wench, may you never leave my side.
> Christos, her ex lover, bathed her well, she was spotless.
> Ran her under hot water anyway
> Dried her off
> Greased her points
> Filled her up with a golden oldie
> Gave her a fresh cell
> Screwed on the magical O16
> Mounted my kiss coil
> Wicked with Rayon love
> Sqooouuunk'ed
> 
> LOVE
> _____by Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Alessandra rocking VM XXX in an O16 in one hand and Lagertha rocking The Virus in an O16 in the other hand



Just marvellous @DoubleD !
I loved that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

DoubleD said:


> There's just way too much 'awesome' going on here!
> 
> I get my Reo randomly whilst leaving work
> Got totally excited and drove home
> Ripped that courier bag open like I'm hulk
> "Ahh", I said, "inside, lay'ith the righteous path!"
> Opening the envelop was like the first, magical
> In my hand she went, Lagertha! my wench, may you never leave my side.
> Christos, her ex lover, bathed her well, she was spotless.
> Ran her under hot water anyway
> Dried her off
> Greased her points
> Filled her up with a golden oldie
> Gave her a fresh cell
> Screwed on the magical O16
> Mounted my kiss coil
> Wicked with Rayon love
> Sqooouuunk'ed
> 
> LOVE
> _____by Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Alessandra rocking VM XXX in an O16 in one hand and Lagertha rocking The Virus in an O16 in the other hand



Awesome @DoubleD and congrats

Where did you get the O16 atty from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats @DoubleD!
She is a beaut

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Lushen said:


> Awesome @DoubleD and congrats
> 
> Where did you get the O16 atty from?



Andre got ours from Intaste.de  Do it! Do it! You wont regret it 



Andre said:


> I ordered from here for @Rob Fisher and me: http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
> 
> Paypal payment. Shipping via Fedex Priority is 20.35 Euros. Total cost per atty before customs and local courier charges (if any) is R1318.00.
> .


----------



## Lushen

Thanks bud. I'm keen to get something better than the cyclone. And this looks like a winner

.
.
.
.

Eish, the exchange rate is a killer right now 
Guess I have to suck it up and accept it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Lushen said:


> Thanks bud. I'm keen to get something better than the cyclone. And this looks like a winner
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Eish, the exchange rate is a killer right now
> Guess I have to suck it up and accept it!




Well worth it though  I have two and wish I had more Reos so I can buy another two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

The joy of having more attys than reos is that you can build 2 up and keep them with you for when the old sock taste starts to appear.
Just today I went through 3 cyclones but I did fill the reo 3 time 
Build it, dry burn it, wick it.just don't prime the wick. 

I change the atty with every 6 ml now unless I'm home where I just wash and re wick the same atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Lushen said:


> Awesome @DoubleD and congrats
> 
> Where did you get the O16 atty from?


@Lushen , I Also got mine o16 from intaste, what an awesome atty. I am definitely going to order another one for my mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

The ladies were excellent company on this long ass day that was today bleh!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Those ladies look gorgeous @DoubleD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

johan said:


> I had the same issue about 3 months ago due to frequently dismantling everything. On my unit the permanent sealant (clear silicone) inside, underneath the 510 connector were coming apart in small pieces, suspect its due to a lot of powerful ultra sonic cleaning. I removed all of the silicon sealant in that cavity. Took a piece of Teflon tubing (O.D 4mm), cut to size lengthwise and force fit into that cavity. The Teflon tube I.D was small enough for the center pin to fit snugly. To date no leaking and still dismantle everything frequently for an ultrasonic bath. I am sure a piece of silicone- or HDPE tube will work just as well. All said, I am not sure this is the best way to solve it, and Rob would have a valid reason for using silicone sealant in that cavity, but it worked for me.



Oom Johan, could you please elaborate on this and explain it to me like I'm a two-year-old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Oom Johan, could you please elaborate on this and explain it to me like I'm a two-year-old


Suggest you remove the "Oom" if you want an answer. And maybe tag him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Suggest you remove the "Oom" if you want an answer. And maybe tag him.



@johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Since you're waiting for the expert to explain, here's a take at explaining it for ya...

The 510 needs to be insulated from the body so that it doesn't short. Rob (the modmaker) surrounded the earlier 510s with silicone sealant as an insulator (you can't see it looking down from the top - it's under the connection housing). Johan seems to have damaged and/or removed that sealant through use of the UC to clean the mod, so he needed to replace it with something lest he run into shorts.

What he seems to have done is take some teflon tubing that fit (4mm outer diameter to fit in the space it had to go into, small enough inner diameter to allow the 510 pin through it snugly), cut it to the length he needed (ie, shorter than the end of the pin when placed), and pushed it up from the bottom to fit. It's now filling the void between the 510 and the body of the mod in the channel cut out to house the 510.

Smart hack, IMO.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@Viper_SA first things first; I only tolerate young beautiful girls to shout at me: "ja! or Nee! oom", for the rest, they normally end up very hurt! 

@Papa_Lazarou explained it better than I could. Its now almost two years since I replaced the silicone sealant with a piece of teflon tubing - use the Reo daily and still no leaks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@johan, hulle kan skreeu "nee oom" ook a jy vra of hule genoeg gehad het!

Could you maybe add some pics? Still not grasping it entirely.... 
Where would the tube go?


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> @johan, hulle kan skreeu "nee oom" ook a jy vra of hule genoeg gehad het!
> 
> Could you maybe add some pics? Still not grasping it entirely....
> Where would the tube go?


Off topic but how is the economy reo treating you?


----------



## johan

Viper_SA said:


> @johan, hulle kan skreeu "nee oom" ook a jy vra of hule genoeg gehad het!
> 
> Could you maybe add some pics? Still not grasping it entirely....
> Where would the tube go?



Sorry I don't know how to get a camera inside the cavity as it is filled with the teflon tubing, and a close up will just show some white material with a tiny hole. I do not think it can be explained simpler than @Papa_Lazarou did above - I will try with a blunt explanation: I scraped all the silicone k@k out of the cavity after I removed the 510 center pin with the short silicone sheath/tubing. Took a short piece of teflon tube and force it inside the cavity. Fit the 510 center pin back from the top as you would do with standard Reo. I did however removed the white hymen thin washer with the smallest o-ring I could find.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> Off topic but how is the economy reo treating you?



Brilliantly. Both the one I bought new as well as the one I bought from you. My two main work horses.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just to clarify guys, I need the piece shown by the red arrow. The part that does not come with the repair kit pictured.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

That is silicone sealant. Like @johan said, you can just put a piece of tubing in there. I did it on one of mine and it works.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

I installed the 510 pin, then screwed an atty down to keep it in place. I then pushed a piece of tubing over the pin right to the top before completing the rest of the assembly.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks guys, I think I got it, only issue now is that the firing pin doesn't seem to be making contact with the 510 positive pin


----------



## Alex

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks guys, I think I got it, only issue now is that the firing pin doesn't seem to be making contact with the 510 positive pin



Ernest's tip about screwing in an atty to keep the pin in place is what I did too, then just make sure the insulation attached to the leaf spring firing pin which has a hole punched out for the 510 pin, is not obstructing the two metal parts. You can easily test for continuity with a multimeter. 

I'm unsure if you did anything with the negative spring, but it's worthwhile checking conductivity between the spring and the negative threads in the 510, the screw that hold the spring is the point of contact with the body.

Lastly, remove any third party bullet button covers if you have one installed. It can shorten the throw of the delrin fire button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @Alex, my problem was the leaf's insulation was in the way so the leaf did not contact the pin properly. Soldered it in place, but the leaks started when tested. with no lp on the top part of the feed tube, juice came trough the sides of the 510. And I was so clever with the soldering job, that I had to break the pin to remove it. At least now I have a spare gasket

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Alex, my problem was the leaf's insulation was in the way so the leaf did not contact the pin properly. Soldered it in place, but the leaks started when tested. with no lp on the top part of the feed tube, juice came trough the sides of the 510. And I was so clever with the soldering job, that I had to break the pin to remove it. At least now I have a spare gasket



When I was faced with trying to solve leaking problems with my first reo, the best way I found to check the repairs was this:

Fill the juice bottle with plain water, block the 510 with your thumb and squeeze the juice bottle with two fingers real hard to check for any leaks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Got a smaller button with a 2nd hand reo mini, but never really liked the look of it. Chucked in in the drill-press earlier and reshaped it a tad. Aluminium is really easy to shape with a file,and buffed up with some Autosol.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Button looks awesome 

That door, though. I'm more than a little bit jelly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Papa_Lazarou, it's a real easy paint job. Just apply the colors you want underneath, then add some crackle black spray paint over it. The more crackle added. the bigger the cracks. Over here it is marketed under the Spraymate brand.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Very cool. So walk me through how you did the orange/green/black door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, I sprayed the center green, the sides oranges (once the green has dried) then when both colors were dry, I applied the crackle. Applied the crackle a bit thicker on the sides to show more color, because I added very little green and needed bigger cracks to show it. It is a bit hit and miss, that was take 3. But it strips off really easy with acetone. I just applied a matt clear coat when done.It's my in-car mod, so it does get handled a lot and seems to stand up quite well to being chucked n the cup holder. http://www.spraymate.co.za/Crackle.html

The crackle is also available in white. Also used the etch primer. Sure Wallmart would stock something similar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Viper_SA that green Mini is so hawwwwt!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> @Viper_SA that green Mini is so hawwwwt!



Colonel Braddock is my bedside mod. He rarely leaves the premises. I'd die if hat original green on the body scratched. He was bought from Phillip Dunkley and was my 1st Reo ever. I just changed up the original black door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I sprayed the center green, the sides oranges (once the green has dried) then when both colors were dry, I applied the crackle. Applied the crackle a bit thicker on the sides to show more color, because I added very little green and needed bigger cracks to show it. It is a bit hit and miss, that was take 3. But it strips off really easy with acetone. I just applied a matt clear coat when done.It's my in-car mod, so it does get handled a lot and seems to stand up quite well to being chucked n the cup holder. http://www.spraymate.co.za/Crackle.html
> 
> The crackle is also available in white. Also used the etch primer. Sure Wallmart would stock something similar.



Perfect. Cheers, mate.

Now, does it tend to build up on the edges where you applied more? Also, did you mask the edge rails so that the door would still fit into the slots on the REO body?


----------



## Viper_SA

No masking done. Really doesn't need much color after the primer. I just slide in in and out a few times if it's stiff (sounds naughty, I know) until it's nice and loose. It's like two swipes of spray paint on the sides and one in the middle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks guys, just put in the repair kit and a little piece of feed tube in the bottom, firing like a champ again

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Complete with her very own new custom "Vipermodz" button

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## hands

Just in case anyone ever wondered how long a REO bottle lasts, my bottle gave up today after a year and a half of heavy use. You can see the crack in the middle. It has served me well and will continue to squonk in the great beyond.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Agree with the standard Reo bottles, they just keep on giving. I have a bunch of both sizes of spare bottles for all my Reos I bought early into Reos... but in 20 months have never had one fail. Some of that by dedicating liquids to Reos so they don't have to be changed because of the juice they ran, and part having enough Reos that while they do get used they don't get used daily, weekly or even monthly sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex

I have a whole bunch of Reo standard bottles here. But I only use two of them in my daily use, and they are still performing as new after almost 19 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Yep - 2 years and change and no fails yet. One is looking at me funny, but I think it just doesn't like the juice (a DIY peach melba that will NOT be repeated).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

hands said:


> Just in case anyone ever wondered how long a REO bottle lasts, my bottle gave up today after a year and a half of heavy use. You can see the crack in the middle. It has served me well and will continue to squonk in the great beyond.
> View attachment 50990



I've used a specific one for 2yrs and almost 1 month (every day) in the Reo Grand, and still going strong. I must say it's a bit oval shaped, but I shall wait until it starts to leak (just for the record ) before I replace same - still got 8 unused.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands

johan said:


> I've used a specific one for 2yrs and almost 1 month (every day) in the Reo Grand, and still going strong. I must say it's a bit oval shaped, but I shall wait until it starts to leak (just for the record ) before I replace same - still got 8 unused.


I go trough 15-30ml of juice a day depending on how nice the juice is, must be my rough finger tips that was eating away at my bottle. I was surprised that it lasted that long to be honest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

hands said:


> I go trough 15-30ml of juice a day depending on how nice the juice is, must be my rough finger tips that was eating away at my bottle. I was surprised that it lasted that long to be honest.



Judging by your avi pic, you've got something special going on with the squonk, for sure.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Judging by your avi pic, you've got something special going on with the squonk, for sure.


lol yeh i am always in the workshop and they get messy and i don't trust any other mod to stand up to my abuse.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

